# coup de coeur/de pompe littéraire



## ApplePie (8 Décembre 2002)

_(mode d'emploi identique aux deux autres fils !)_

_christian gailly_ : *un soir au club* _(éd. minuit)_

_petit volume de 174 pages, dans lequel se mèlent jazz, alcool, amour et destin. à savourer, par exemple, sur un opus de bill evans ou de john coltrane._


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

Philip Kindred Dick, _Les clans de la lune alphane_, en J'ai Lu SF depuis 1973, ed. originale 1964.
Dans ma bibliothèque depuis 1984. Lu et relu de nombreuses fois.

Voila ce que Dick en disait :
</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

Ce roman témoigne de mon intérêt pour la psychiatrie, sur laquelle je commençais à lire de nombreux ouvrages. J'ai toujours été fasciné par les états psychologiques anormaux. 

Cela est à mettre en rapport avec mon intérêt pour les réalités multiples... Le psychotique est quelqu'un dont l'expérience de la réalité diffère radicalement de la nôtre. Et ça me fascine, ça me fascine toujours autant, d'ailleurs. Mais aujourd'hui, je préfère l'éviter... Le monde du psychotique ne m'attire plus. Je veux mettre le plus de distance possible entre lui et moi. J'ai trop souffert entre les mains de ses semblables pour vouloir encore les fréquenter. Ils ne m'intriguent plus. Quand je croise la schizophrénie, je change de trottoir...

C'était un travail d'amour ; l'histoire de la valeur des diverses psychoses, du point de vue de la survie. Avaient-elles une valeur utilitaire ? Il me semblait que oui, et de bien des façons, sinon dans notre culture, du moins, peut-être dans d'autres. <hr /></blockquote>

Perso, je ne change pas encore de trottoir 






.


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Vous pensez que ca peut aider SMG? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnelement je suis en train de lire The Lord Of THe Rings en anglais et j'ai lu un livre intéressant sur le bonheur: Le Voyage d'Hector
Mais va falloir que je me mette à lire plein de philo là


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

Louis Calaferte  _C'est la Guerre_, _Droit de cité_


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Louis Calaferte  C'est la Guerre, Droit de cité
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je croyais qu'il n'y avait rien d'intéressant à Lyon Alèm


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Je croyais qu'il n'y avait rien d'intéressant à Lyon Alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je ne crois pas que Calaferte ait beaucoup aimé Lyon si l'on en croit sa prime existence là-bas


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je ne crois pas que Calaferte ait beaucoup aimé Lyon si l'on en croit sa prime existence là-bas




*<hr /></blockquote>

Il est pourtant revenu s'installer à Lyon puis dans la proche campagne...

Courageux "thread" applepie mais je crains, hélàs que la lecture ne s'oppose aux promenades sur macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je relis en ce moment avec beaucoup de plaisir les cahiers de *Paul Valéry*


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je ne crois pas que Calaferte ait beaucoup aimé Lyon si l'on en croit sa prime existence là-bas




*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est sur que si on admets que ce qu'il raconte dans _C'est la guerre_ correspond à son enfance lyonnaise, y'a pas que des bons souvenirs.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Il est pourtant revenu s'installer à Lyon puis dans la proche campagne...
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était quand il était fauché, il est revenu dans la maison de famille.

Ceci dit, les lyonnais l'aiment bien. La version de _C'est la guerre_ donnée par le théâtre des Ateliers il y a 4 ou 5 ans était vraiment bien.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

C'est sur que si on admets que ce qu'il raconte dans C'est la guerre correspond à son enfance lyonnaise, y'a pas que des bons souvenirs.
*<hr /></blockquote>



dans ce cas, il faut aussi considérer _requiem des innocents_, _Partage des vivants_ et dans une certaine mesure _Septentrion_


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

_Septentrion_, il l'a pas écrit à Dijon ?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> * Septentrion, il l'a pas écrit à Dijon ?  *




_on peut écrire à Dijon ?_


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


on peut écrire à Dijon ?



*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, mais on meurt après   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pardon, Calaferte, pour ce manque de respect).


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

Oui, mais on meurt après   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pardon, Calaferte, pour ce manque de respect).  *<hr /></blockquote>

_voir Dijon et mourir_


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

voir Dijon et mourir







*<hr /></blockquote>

La chanson, c'était :

_Voir Dijon et boire du Kir..._


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

La chanson, c'était :

Voir Dijon et boire du Kir... *<hr /></blockquote>

_encore une idée reçue_


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Vous pensez que ca peut aider SMG? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnelement je suis en train de lire The Lord Of THe Rings en anglais et j'ai lu un livre intéressant sur le bonheur: Le Voyage d'Hector
Mais va falloir que je me mette à lire plein de philo là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>
je me suis souvent demandé si la version originale de LOTR était écrité dans un anglais difficile _(en réalité je suis bilingue, mais je l'ai lu en français et n'ai jamais cherché à mettre la main sur un exemplaire en dans la langue de shakespeare)_. pourrais-tu répondre à cette question ?
pourquoi dois-tu te mettre à la philo... le bac se profile ou quoi ??


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />*Courageux "thread" applepie mais je crains, hélàs que la lecture ne s'oppose aux promenades sur macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
[/b]<hr /></blockquote>

*je suis un optimiste résolu. la preuve du bien-fondé : certains d'entre vous trouvent le temps de lire (et pas n'importe quoi apparemment !!).*
si je ne trouve pas de "correspondant", j'en ferais ma tribune littéraire !!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

puisque certains ici sont bilingues (ce qui n'est pas mon cas sauf si on considère le picard comme une langue), je vous conseille donc la lecture des Sonnets de Luís de Camões et donc aussi _Os Lusiades_ em portuguese

sinon

Fernando Pessoa
_le gardeur de troupeaux_
_o livro do desassossego do Benardo Soares_
_Ode maritime_

et bien sûr : Henri Michaux et Witold Gombrowicz


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

je ne maîtrise, hélas, pas le portugais comme l'anglais ou l'espagnol !!
_(le "don quijote de la mancha" dans la langue de cervantes est un délice)_.
j'ai bien essayé de _convaincre (sic)_ une jolie brésilienne d'échanger des jeux de langues, mais elle s'est rétractée de manière prématurée !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je me suis souvent demandé si la version originale de LOTR était écrité dans un anglais difficile (en réalité je suis bilingue, mais je l'ai lu en français et n'ai jamais cherché à mettre la main sur un exemplaire en dans la langue de shakespeare). pourrais-tu répondre à cette question ?
pourquoi dois-tu te mettre à la philo... le bac se profile ou quoi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Le texte original est un peu difficile a lire à cause des tournures alambiquées, et totalement inusitées de nos jours. Enfin si t'es billingue tu devrais t'en tirer sans problème.
Enfin moi je trouve que Terry Prattchet est plus simple a lire .. malgré ses jeux de mots, etc ... toutes les deux lignes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

quel homme ce José Corti !









_encore une image qui pointe vers un ailleurs rêvé_

à voir et à lire (tant l'un et l'autre sont _merveilleux_)


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

à corti, corti et demi !!


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

zut Applepie quand j'entends le mot "José Corti" je dégaîne mon Julien Gracq...


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * zut Applepie quand j'entends le mot "José Corti" je dégaîne mon Julien Gracq...   *


ouais, mais t'es "mort", j'ai dégainé plus vite que toi mon 9mmJG


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ouais, mais t'es "mort", j'ai dégainé plus vite que toi mon 9mmJG   *<hr /></blockquote>

Gracq : non seulement ses romans sont, à mon goût, du plaisir pur ; mais, en plus, il a écrit, souvent en quelques lignes, les meilleures critiques littéraires que je connaisse, que ce soit dans les lettrines ou dans "en lisant en écrivant", ou ailleurs.

Sans compter, mais là ça tient aussi un peu du chauvinisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, les textes sur les Causses ou l'Aubrac (dont le poème "Aubrac" dans "Liberté grande"


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

Gracq est un critique remarquable...c'est suffisamment rare pour le souligner..

Sinon ce n'est pas de littérature mais un vieil essai qui a un siècle déjà.

Thorstein VEBLEN : _Théorie de la classe de loisir_.

ça a du sortir en français chez Gallimard, TEL je pense. En anglais c'est...étonnant et presque illisible : le style de Veblen est trés étrange...

Une lucidité extraordinaire...on comprends mieux Debord et Houellebecq après ça...


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *Une lucidité extraordinaire...on comprends mieux Debord et Houellebecq après ça...   *


*ah ben voilà le mode d'emploi que je cherchais depuis des mois (pour ne pas dire des années). pas réussi à finir un de leur bouquins !! et pourtant, je suis coriace !!!*


----------



## camisol (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je me suis souvent demandé si la version originale de LOTR était écrité dans un anglais difficile (en réalité je suis bilingue, mais je l'ai lu en français et n'ai jamais cherché à mettre la main sur un exemplaire en dans la langue de shakespeare). pourrais-tu répondre à cette question ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas à moi que tu posais la question, mais j'ai un sentiment de réponse, après expérience.

LOTR est écrit dans une langue à la fois très classique (Tolkien était prof de littérature médiévale), et très riche : on y trouve non seulement du vocabulaire très précis, comme dans l'édition française, des mots que l'on cotoie peu, et le vocabulaire propre à LOTR. Ce qui rend la lecture un peu difficile pour les non-natifs. Mais c'est vraiment très beau. Les chants de Tom Bombaldil, ou les histoires racontées par Bilbon ou Aragorn sont beaucoup plus chantantes.

Le recueil de poêmes (le titre m'échappe), ou même Faërie, sont des merveilles anglaises.

Bon, faut éviter le Silmarillon, hein... déjà qu'en français, on s'y perd facile....


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

Essaye les nouveaux venus : le chroniqueur de Voici ou le fan de cloclo ..c'est déjà plus facile à lire...ils sont sur les même photos et ça se lit aussi vite qu'un canard enchaîné...


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Essaye les nouveaux venus : le chroniqueur de Voici ou le fan de cloclo ..c'est déjà plus facile à lire...ils sont sur les même photos et ça se lit aussi vite qu'un canard enchaîné...   *


qu'est-ce qu'il dit ? voici ? cloclo , kezako ? et ils enchaînent les canards maintenant ?


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

Le pauvre canard ça fait longtemps qu'il est dans sa geôle...

Fort heureusement une gentille Comtesse viens le divertir de temps en temps


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Le pauvre canard ça fait longtemps qu'il est dans sa geôle...

Fort heureusement une gentille Comtesse viens le divertir de temps en temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tu es un poète, toi, hégé. tu devrais t'essayer au concours de sieur arico "avec la tête" !!


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

Je suis de la vieille école : il n'y a de chef d'uvre que d'un seul homme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le patchwork c'est bon pour couvrir les lits...

(bon je peux aller me cacher s'il lit cette réponse je vais me faire lyncher...)


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Je suis de la vieille école : il n'y a de chef d'uvre que d'un seul homme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le patchwork c'est bon pour couvrir les lits...

(bon je peux aller me cacher s'il lit cette réponse je vais me faire lyncher...)   *<hr /></blockquote>
t'inquiète pas, il parle pas l'étranger (patchwork, lyncher...) !!


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
t'inquiète pas, il parle pas l'étranger (patchwork, lyncher...) !!    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouf...j'ai eu chaud


----------



## ApplePie (12 Décembre 2002)

mon opus préféré : *"le château d'argol"*, peut-être parce que c'est le premier, le plus empreint d'enthousiasme. dois-je l'avouer ? certain y ont vu un peu comme un portrait symbolisé de votre serviteur !!

argol


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* mon opus préféré : "le château d'argol", peut-être parce que c'est le premier, le plus empreint d'enthousiasme. dois-je l'avouer ? certain y ont vu un peu comme un portrait symbolisé de votre serviteur !!

argol



*<hr /></blockquote>

Il y a quelque grandeur à vouloir ainsi ouvrir aux autres la porte de l'âme. La littérature , la poésie, la musique sont des biens si précieux que leur essentialité nous échappe en disparaissant sous les flots d'images sans cesse renouvellées.

Que de blessures dont les cicatrices éternelles nous rappellent la sublime humanité de nos curs...

mais je m'égare...quelques sursauts : l'anésthésie numérique n'est pas encore totalement accomplie.


----------



## ApplePie (16 Décembre 2002)

j'ai ressorti le "cycle" *les jeunes filles* de h. de montherlant _(les jeunes filles, pitié pour les femmes, le démon du bien, les lépreuses)_.
un sommet de désillusion, de mysoginie où percent parfois humour et ironie.
je suis singulièrement mitigé à son égard, que ce soit pour ses romans ou son théâtre. sa correspondance avec céline est à son passif.
il était, heureusement, admirateur de nietszche.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2002)

Sur un fond de polar, BANKS nous narre l'histoire de la Jamaîque, et plus particulièrement celle des "Marrons" vivant en quasi autarcie.


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *Sur un fond de polar, BANKS nous narre l'histoire de la Jamaîque, et plus particulièrement celle des "Marrons" vivant en quasi autarcie.*


_un peu "folkloriques", les marrons, de nos jours !!_
anciens esclaves noirs des espagnols, ils se réfugient, à l'arrivée des anglais en 1655, dans une région quasi inaccessible de l'île. ils ont, pendant des années, réussi à protéger leur culture et leur langue _(du créole anglo-africain dérivé du twi, des dialectes akan et kromanti)_.


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

"Ceci est bien une pipe" - San Antonio (+ tous les autres)
Mais aussi : "Le Père Goriot", "Eugénie Grandet", "Le Cousin Pons" - Balzac
et encore "Le Portrait de Dorian Gray" - Oscar Wilde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







et tellement d'autres...


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* "Ceci est bien une pipe" - San Antonio (+ tous les autres)
Mais aussi : "Le Père Goriot", "Eugénie Grandet", "Le Cousin Pons" - Balzac
et encore "Le Portrait de Dorian Gray" - Oscar Wilde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et tellement d'autres...    *<hr /></blockquote>
tu es un classique décidément, krystof _(cf par ailleurs le fil "connotations")_







je relève "the picture of dorian gray" ; je vous le conseille en anglais car, quoique bien traduit en français, le vocabulaire et les tournures sont très étonnants. et le "ressort" du livre est formidable, d'avantage qu'un "dr jekyll &amp; mr hyde".


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je relève "the picture of dorian gray" ; je vous le conseille en anglais car, quoique bien traduit en français, le vocabulaire et les tournures sont très étonnants. et le "ressort" du livre est formidable, d'avantage qu'un "dr jekyll &amp; mr hyde" *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est bien cette version que j'ai lu


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

tu es un classique décidément, krystof   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>
C'est grave docteur


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * tu es un classique décidément, krystof   *


C'est grave docteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







    [/b]<hr /></blockquote>
*ben... ca dépend...*


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

Pourtant, je me soigne. Je viens de m'abonner à "France Dimanche". Depuis, je vais beaucoup mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même lu un SAS. Une mine


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* Pourtant, je me soigne. Je viens de m'abonner à "France Dimanche". Depuis, je vais beaucoup mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même lu un SAS. Une mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






















*tu es en gros progrès... ne dépasse pas la dose prescrite, tu pourrais tourner beauf' !!!!*


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

_pas littéraire au sens classique du terme :_
*"matin brun"* de franck pavloff (1)
comment tourner "brun" (y compris les chiens !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sans s'en rendre compte, entre bière et belote... comme sur un forum web ; pas par lâcheté, par indifférence.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Décembre 2002)

L'histoire d'un peuple n'est jamais "folklorique".
Ses coutumes peuvent l'être, mais pas ce qu'il a enduré ...
Ce livre nous romance une partie de l'histoire de l'esclavagisme. Et comme toute l'oeuvre de BANKS, c'est toujours en relation avec la réalité et non le folklore...


----------



## ApplePie (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* L'histoire d'un peuple n'est jamais "folklorique".
Ses coutumes peuvent l'être, mais pas ce qu'il a enduré ...
Ce livre nous romance une partie de l'histoire de l'esclavagisme. Et comme toute l'oeuvre de BANKS, c'est toujours en relation avec la réalité et non le folklore...    *<hr /></blockquote>
tu n'as pas compris mon propos : ce n'est pas du peuple que je parlais, il ne viendrait pas à mon esprit de qualifier de folklorique une quelconque ethnie. je parlais du traitement qui en est fait, aujourd'hui, en jamaïque où ils sont devenus un "produit touristique" avec toutes les dérives associées.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Décembre 2002)

Ahhhhhh, j'ai eu peur !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

La malmesure de l'homme de Steven Jay Gould
Très bon livre pour prendre conscience que la science elle en a dit des conneries pour pouvoir justifier que les Blancs sont la "race supérieure"

C'est comme le pinard, ca devrait etre obligatoire à l'école ce livre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

Plus drôle et plus "francais" (cocorico) Petit traité de manipulation à l'usage des honnêtes gens (je sais pas s'il y en a beaucoup par ici, arf arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de Beauvois et Joule
Pareil à mettre entre toutes les mains

Y vont vraiment croire que je preche pour ma paroisse, hein Vercoquin ?


----------



## ApplePie (29 Décembre 2002)

sujet en jachère _(passe trop de temps sur des thèses et des ouvrages techniques)_.
quelques-uns veulent-ils nous faire part de leurs découvertes ou redécouvertes littéraires ??


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

_L'éducation d'un fée _ de Didier Van Cauwelaert , un beau petit livre !


----------



## Deckard (5 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2003)

Vu qu'on est sur un site suisse, un petit mot d'un écrivain suisse. Il n'a pas, à ma connaissance, de bouquin sorti suffisamment récemment pour mériter même un entrefilet dans un journal, mais son premier (ou un des ses premiers) bouquins m'avait fortement marqué, il y a un bon paquet d'années :

Jean-Marc Lovay : les régions céréalières

Autant préciser tout de suite : c'est pas un polar, ni un roman d'amour, il n'y a pas d'action, pas de psychologie non plus. Pour l'humour, s'il y en a, c'est au moins au cinquième degré. Donc ne l'achetez pas sans vérifier si vous pouvez accrocher à ça, sinon, vous pourriez être déçu.

Mais, ceux qui veulent lire quelque chose d'étrange avec un style, une langue qui râpe, jetez-y un oeil, vous verrez du pays (littéraire).

Depuis, j'achète tous les bouquins de lui que je trouve, je ne les lis pas forcément de suite, je les garde comme des bouteilles de bon vin (avec l'avantage que, même en climat chaud, ça ne s'abîme pas).

J'ai repris l'autre jour "les régions céréalières", pas forcément pour le relire en entier, juste pour relire quelques pages.

p24 : "Ainsi, dans le méandre des enclos et des coursives d'étables, entre les tracteurs gigantesques et bientôt aimés par lui comme des êtres de chair et de sang, le surveillant sanguin, celui dont on n'était même plus sûr qu'il fût venu d'ailleurs, disparaissait peu à peu, il s'élançait dans la composition de chansons qu'il chantait ensuite à la veillée, quand les cris des chiens retentissaient aux confins des plaines".

Alors, y a-t-il des suisses (ou d'autres) qui ont lu des bouquins de Jean-Marc Lovay, et si oui, ont-ils aimé ?


----------



## ApplePie (6 Janvier 2003)

avec la température extérieure d'hier _(sous nos latitudes !!)_, je me suis laissé aller à la relecture des *"exercices de styles" de raymond queneau*





_« Notations : dans lS, à une heure daffluence. Un type dans les vingt-six ans, chapeau mou avec cordon remplaçant le ruban, cou trop long comme si on lui avait tiré dessus. Les gens descendent. Le type en question sirrite contre un voisin. Il lui reproche de le bousculer chaque fois que passe quelquun. Ton pleurnichard qui se veut méchant. Comme il voit une place libre, se précipite dessus. Deux heures plus tard, je le rencontre Cour de Rome, devant la gare Saint-Lazare. Il est avec un camarade qui lui dit : « Tu devrais faire mettre un bouton supplémentaire à ton pardessus. » Il lui montre où (à léchancrure) et pourquoi »._... à suivre !!


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

Michael Crichton utilise dans *« Prey »* un vecteur du mal trop petit pour être visible à lil nu. Pas de virus, pas de produit chimique mais un essaim de micro-organismes créé en utilisant les nanotechnologies. A lorigine destiné à surveiller la terre pour des besoins militaires, il échappe au contrôle des scientifiques et se retourne contre eux.
Comme toujours, Michael Crichton utilise des sources scientifiques avérées de technologies en devenir qui suscitent la fascination mais qui sont soit mal utilisées soit incontrôlées. Les implications sont, dans le livre, déjà impressionnantes et effrayantes, mais on frémit encore davantage lorsque lon sait que cela peut devenir réel et plus menaçant encore.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

Je me souviens davoir vu, il y a quelques années, la première exposition orthézienne des peintures de *Jérôme Forsans*. Cétait à lAtelier de danse des Jacobins. Jérôme est un ami denfance. Aussi, ne connaissant pour ainsi dire rien à lart contemporain, cétait dabord au titre de cette amitié ancienne que jétais allé découvrir ses tableaux, au fond plus convaincu de faire plaisir à un bon copain que daller au-devant dune quelconque émotion esthétique. Javoue cela sans honte, car il faudrait toujours de bonne grâce reconnaître ses torts, surtout quand on sest aussi manifestement trompé que moi ce jour-là. Il faut croire que lorsquon a côtoyé les gens sur les bancs de lécole, quand on a vécu quotidiennement près deux, on sattend peu à ce quils puissent vous surprendre et même à leur reconnaître du talent. Il ne sagit pas même dune forme de jalousie sournoise; cest juste que quand on connaît les êtres dans toute la splendeur de leur « ordinarité », on a du mal à voir ce qui les rend extraordinaire et, parfois, les distingue.
Chimiste de formation, Jérôme Forsans est avant tout un esprit curieux. La curiosité, souvent, nest un vilain défaut que pour ceux qui ne prennent pas le temps de sintéresser aux êtres et aux choses. Cest sans doute pourquoi Jérôme est parti. En Amérique latine, au Proche-Orient et en Asie, jusquà ce matin de septembre à New York où deux tours se sont effondrées sous ses yeux, dont les poussières ne sont pas encore retombées. Il sinstalle alors en Espagne où il peut se livrer à ses véritables passions : la tauromachie, lécriture et la peinture. Il nest dailleurs pas un aficionado tout à fait comme les autres : le monde de larène et la tragédie qui sy déroule chaque semaine sous les vivats des belles endimanchées le séduisent surtout par la réflexion quils lui inspirent sur notre civilisation et sur sa propre existence. Le combat de lhomme et de la bête est semblable à celui quil faut livrer parfois contre soi-même. Montherlant, un autre grand amateur de corridas, avait compris cela. Pourquoi aurait-il dû être le seul ?
Et puis, il y eut les expositions, à Séville, à Barcelone, à Madrid et à New York. Dieu merci, dautres nauront pas attendu si longtemps pour mesurer la valeur véritable et loriginalité du petit copain décole sensible et discret ! Ce mois-ci, dailleurs, une de ses uvres sera présentée dans le cadre dune exposition collective au Carrousel du Louvre. _Cest donc si loin déjà Saint-Jo et les bonbecs de chez Denise_
Il y a quelques mois, Jérôme est venu me voir avec son dernier « bébé », un recueil de textes inspirés par lunivers taurin et rassemblés sous le titre *Alchimie taurine*, ce qui est également un clin dil à sa formation dorigine. Loin des stéréotypes généralement liés à la tauromachie, il y dévoile son regard sur cet art qui, tel un miroir de nos vies, puise ses origines à la même source : lamour. Ce recueil décrits divers, de poèmes et de dessins, cest laboutissement dun cheminement personnel, mais chacun sait, au moins depuis Montaigne, que lhistoire dun seul peut toucher tous les autres, car nos vies, si différentes quelles soient, ont toujours des ressemblances furieuses...
Chacun, amateur de corrida ou non, pourra donc trouver une part de soi dans ce petit livre, dont larène est le décor mais dont lhomme est le centre. Tant il est vrai que le cours de nos vies est souvent le fruit dune étrange alchimie.



Le livre _Alchimie taurine_ de Jérôme Forsans, 98 pages, avec des illustrations de lauteur, est disponible au prix de 15 euros sur le site internet de léditeur, www.lepublieur.com.
On peut également sy procurer une version numérique de louvrage (au prix de 10 euros), directement consultable sur ordinateur. Le paiement peut seffectuer, au choix, par chèque ou par carte bancaire.
Enfin, ceux qui le souhaitent peuvent également commander louvrage auprès de leur libraire, ou directement à léditeur, par courrier adressé à : Le Publieur, 31, rue Henri-Chevreau, 75020 PARIS. Toute commande doit être accompagnée dun chèque libellé à lordre de Le Publieur. Prévoir 2,50  de frais de port à ajouter au prix du livre faisant lobjet de la commande.


----------



## Zitoune (8 Décembre 2003)

Je vous conseille les romans de Douglas KENNEDY :

&gt; Cul de sac : ***
&gt; L'homme qui voulait vivre sa vie : ****
&gt; Les désarrois de Ned Allen : ***
&gt; La poursuite du bonheur : en cours


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Août 2004)

Je passe mon été en lisant *John Maxwell COETZEE.
*
   Le dernier en date de ma série de lecture: *Foe* revisite l'histoire de Robinson et Vendredi à la différence près que Coetzee fait débarquer une femme sur les rives de l'îlot...

   On peut relire aussi la version de *Michel Tournier *qui est superbe


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Kilou 

Je pense qu'il doit sûrement y avoir un thread existant à ce sujet 

Mais voici un de mes préférés: "Stupeurs et tremblements" de la Belge Amélie Nothomb. L'auteur  a énormément voyagé pendant son enfance: Chine, Japon... etc... et nous raconte ici son choc culturel face aux us et coutumes du pays du soleil levant 

Tous les livres sont autobiographiques bien souvent, et Amélie écrit en se posant pleins de contraintes


----------



## pixelemon (9 Août 2004)

le "ETAPES" de mai dernier, un BILAL "partie de chasse" je crois, et pis c tout pour la lecture voilà voilà :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Pfff pour ma part les Etape me décoivent, me suis même pas réabonnée


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou
> 
> Je pense qu'il doit sûrement y avoir un thread existant à ce sujet




Oui, le thread "Jack Vance" de notre ami Gabi 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais voici un de mes préférés: "Stupeurs et tremblements" de la Belge Amélie Nothomb. L'auteur  a énormément voyagé pendant son enfance: Chine, Japon... etc... et nous raconte ici son choc culturel face aux us et coutumes du pays du soleil levant
> 
> Tous les livres sont autobiographiques bien souvent, et Amélie écrit en se posant pleins de contraintes



Stupeurs & tremblements : sa lecture est délicieuse, un indispensable     . D'autres romans d'Amélie Nothomb dont je conseille la lecture : Les Combustibles, Les Catilinaires, Attentat, Cosmétique de l'ennemi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Je les ai quasi tous :love:


----------



## ginette107 (9 Août 2004)

J'aime bien Amélie Nothomb également surtout son premier: Hygiène de l'assassin  

Sinon le dernier bon bouquin : Anna gavalda , "Ensemble, c'est tout"
Je vous le conseille


----------



## Tiobiloute (9 Août 2004)

Les Thanatonautes de Werber (enfin depuis Mai je les enchaine les Werber)


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai quasi tous :love:



  :love:  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Les Thanatonautes de Werber (enfin depuis Mai je les enchaine les Werber)




Les Thanatonautes   . Vous pouvez également lire : L'ultime secret, Nos amis les humains, L'encyclopédie du savoir relatif et absolu   

PS : Y-a-t-il un modo pour fusionner ce thread avec celui de Gabi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

stupeur et tremblement... une fois que vous avez lu le bouquin, y a le film aussi... 'fin je dis ça, je dis rien. Mais tant qu'a choisir lisez le livre !

Ben moi en ce moment : "l'un et l'autre" elizabeth badinter... + 2/3 autres bouquins de philo/socio... mais pas folichon ceux la !
Louis ferdinand celine "En verve", (maison d'edition Horay)... intéressant, a condition qu'on ai deja lu Celine (auteur absolument genial), si vous aimes un tant soit peu la litterature, il est grand temps de lire "voyage au bout de la nuit" et "mort a credit" !
A la recherche du temps perdu , proust... genial egalement, pas tant que celine, mais on va pas chipoté!!! (quel pavé, par contre!)

Une fois que j'aurais terminé tout ça, j'ai bien  l'attention de me lancer sur la nouvelle edition (traduction) d'ulyse de Joyce

voilou 

Pour ceux qui aiment la poésie... gallimard a sorti une anthologie de la poesie française du XIXeme... c'ets a lire dans tout les sens, et donne une vision globale de la poesie du XIXeme !
Y a aussi "eloge des voleurs de feu" de Villepin (wi wi le ministre)... c'est un pavé, faut s'accrocher, c'est vraiment trés trés trés  complet et une belle plume (obligé de l'admettre), bcp de poétes etrangers notament.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Août 2004)

_De bons présages_ et _Neverwhere_ de Neil Gaiman (le premier co-signé par l'excellent Terry Pratchett), _Annam, Huê l'éternelle_ par Michel Tauriac (textes) et Renaud Marchand (photos), un ouvrage sublime sur les ruines des palais vietnamiens d'Huê, édité par l'Imprimerie Nationale.


----------



## Marcant (10 Août 2004)

_American Psycho_ de Bret Easton Ellis : top !   
Là je vais attaquer un peu de Frédéric Beigbeder...


----------



## naas (10 Août 2004)

Pour une éducation bilingue de anna liette
isbn 2-228-88741-2
très très instructif


----------



## clampin (10 Août 2004)

Moi le dernier que je lis en moment c'est "ça" de Stephen King (ISBN 2226034536)


----------



## Floriane (10 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Les Thanatonautes   . Vous pouvez également lire : L'ultime secret, Nos amis les humains, L'encyclopédie du savoir relatif et absolu
> 
> PS : Y-a-t-il un modo pour fusionner ce thread avec celui de Gabi ?




Alors, on sera au moins deux à lire celui-là  Et "L'Empire des anges" et "Le Père de nos pères" ?????
Sinon, je viens de lire "La ligne noire" de Jean-Christophe Grangé => excellent  Je conseille également "Le vol des cigognes" et "L'empire des Loups" du même auteur   
J'ai terminé hier "Disparu à jamais" d'Harlan Coben, et je vais enchainer sur "Une chance de trop" ... "Ne le dis à personne" était très bien aussi


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

Les derniers Werber sont moins bons je trouve... Il a du mal à renouveler ses théories... dommage!


Dans un tout autre style : "le guerrier pacifique" de Dan Millmann ou alors Marc Levy : "Et si c'était vrai?", "7 jours pour une éternité..."


----------



## Floriane (10 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Les derniers Werber sont moins bons je trouve... Il a du mal à renouveler ses théories... dommage!
> 
> 
> Dans un tout autre style : "le guerrier pacifique" de Dan Millmann ou alors Marc Levy : "Et si c'était vrai?", "7 jours pour une éternité..."




"7 jours pour une éternité", je viens de le lire aussi  C'est sympa


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2004)

trois bouquins lus ces dernières semaines de mon côté:

Travellers, sorte de regard sociologique sur les backpackers





J.Irving (je suis fan), l'Epopée du buveur d'eau 




Le meilleur restant "Un enfant de la balle", à mourir de rire.

Sinon, parce que j'aime bien histoire et voyage, L'abyssin de J.C Rufin.


----------



## joanes (10 Août 2004)

Ilium, le dernier Dan Simmons, on retrouve quelques thèmes d'Hypérion mais l'univers est assez original, surtout la reprise de l'Ilyade d'Homère dans un contexte de SF, assez bien vu, mais bon, c'est le premier d'une série de trois, à voir si ça se maintient sur trois tomes.
Je viens de commencer ce matin "Inversions" le dernier du Cycle de la Culture de Iain M. Banks, ça a l'air pas mal, j'en saurai plus ce soir.


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

"la joueuse de go " de shan sa , c est un livre qui se lit tres facilement et que j ai adoré.






  :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Août 2004)

Vivent les insomnies :

 Une histoire incroyable, un scénario Hollywoodien, l'histoire d'une naufrage hors du commun du plus grand bateau de la plus puissante compagnie des Provinces Unies de l'époque (XVIIème) pour son premier voyage. Le fiasco du siècle.

 Le fameux naufrage du Batavia, l'équipage n'ayant pas péri se retrouve coincé sur quelques îlots avec un fou furieux, sorte de gourou à la Guyana, qui incite tout le monde à se massacrer en infligeant qui humilliations gratuites, qui d'abominables tourments.

  Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris les craintes de La Boëtie ou de Hobbes 

     Superbement raconté par *Mike Dash *: L'archipel des hérétiques


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Pour les fans de l'univers de Zelazny ... 
Cette oeuvre a été écrite et publiée avec son accord, et Betancourt a réussi l'exploit de nous faire vivre une aventure qui ressemble à s'y méprendre aux premiers tomes des Princes d'Ambre.


----------



## Tiobiloute (10 Août 2004)

Oué !!! Je ne suis pas le seul pinguin sur terre (dixit mon père) à lire Werber : j'ai adoré les Thanatonautes et l'empire des anges, j'ai lu l'ultime secret mais c'est déja moins Science fiction, sinon l'encyclopédie m'a bien fait délirer
Sinon on parle de bouquins, et encore personne n'a cité Apple et Pixar Mania !!


----------



## fanou (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pour les fans de l'univers de Zelazny ...
> Cette oeuvre a été écrite et publiée avec son accord, et Betancourt a réussi l'exploit de nous faire vivre une aventure qui ressemble à s'y méprendre aux premiers tomes des Princes d'Ambre.


 je l'ai lu, et meme dévoré...
 par contre Zelazny est mort en 99....t'es sur pour son accord ?
 Moi je conseille tres fortement la citadelle des ombres de R. Hobb.
 Surtout les 3 premiers tomes, mais les 10 sont prenant....


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Zelazny est mort en 95 pas en 99. 
Et oui Betancourt a eu son autorisation. Ce sont les versions francaises qui sortent seulement aujourd'hui.
Si tu aimes l'anglais :
"The first in a trilogy of prequel novels, fully authorised by the estate of Roger Zelazny."


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

... Ce thread ne devrait-il pas être fusionné avec le thread "Jack Vance" de Gabi ?    :modo:


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2004)

En ce moment, c'est plutôt une BD .... 






Absolument génial tant au niveau du dessin que de la narration.
C'est légèrement sombre et souvent comique.


----------



## fanou (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Zelazny est mort en 95 pas en 99.
> Et oui Betancourt a eu son autorisation. Ce sont les versions francaises qui sortent seulement aujourd'hui.
> Si tu aimes l'anglais :
> "The first in a trilogy of prequel novels, fully authorised by the estate of Roger Zelazny."


 oui, 95 suis-je bête....
 Ils auront mis le temps pour traduire...


----------



## teve21 (10 Août 2004)

La musique d'une vie Andréï Makine, presqu'aussi bien que 100 ans de solitude GG Marquez...
Makine décrit l'histoire d'un musicien russe obligé à l'exhile et forcer de changer d'identité : la musqiue rattrapera vite son homme... Superbe

E


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Relisez ou découvrez (veinard(e)s !) Alphonse Allais !*
> La modernité de son humour et le désespoir léger de ses écrits méritent toute votre attention...
> Ce n'était pas qu'un auteur de bons mots et d'aphorismes loufoques : ses nouvelles sont une merveille, pleine d'invention, un régal.
> 
> ...


L'inventeur du roman SMS :

AID KN N E O PI DIN E LIA ET LV 

L SMIT AT. 

LI ZE LHOP OQP HAUT AVQO AB A HR LUK EVK C...


Alphonse Allais in "O DS FMR"

si vous aimez : http://www.cetteadressecomportecinquantesignes.com/


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

- Ouaaa, c'est rassurant, il y en a qui savent lire ici 
- Ah, oui, sérieux ! Ils ne leurs restent plus qu'à prouver qu'ils savent aussi écrire ​


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, c'est plutôt une BD ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  pas mieux, pareil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

ça aussi j'aime beaucoup.






 et un p'tit Paul Auster pour les nuits blanches.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

pas neuf, mais chef d'½uvre du polar
(j'ai pas mal pris le train cette semaine  ) :

JP Manchette : Le petit bleu de la côte ouest


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Septembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> J.Irving (je suis fan), l'Epopée du buveur d'eau
> Le meilleur restant "Un enfant de la balle", à mourir de rire.



J'avais adoré aussi _L'hôtel New Hampshire_ et _L'½uvre de Dieu, la part du Diable_, mais _L'épopée du buveur d'eau_ est celui qui m'a laissé le moins de souvenirs.

Pour les fans de SF, de fantastique et d'héroic fantasy, je conseille vivement *Pierre Bordage*, notamment le captivant cycle des _Guerriers du silence_, et le cycle de _Wang_, pas mal non plus.

Sinon, dans un autre genre, je viens d'attaquer le pavé de plus de 700 pages _Flash MX 2004 actionscript - training from the source_ de chez Macromedia Press. Je garde mon avis pour la fin, le début est un peu trop fastoche, même si ça fait toujours du bien de réviser ses classiques. À signaler tout de même les très (trop) nombreuses erreurs dans les scripts (genre "champ_txt.text" à un endroit qui devient "champ.text_txt" un peu plus loin, ça laisse dubitatif). Ça gâche et les débutants vont s'amuser. Je pense que le bouquin concurrent de Guylaine Monnier chez Dunod reste mieux écrit, même s'il n'est pas aussi focalisé sur actionscript, et qu'il n'a pas encore été mis à jour sur la dernière mouture MX. Remarque, les ouvrages de Colin Mook non plus et restent pourtant les références absolues et indétrônables du domaine.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Les récits de Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Les récits de Sherlock Holmes.


Yes, du Conan Doyle : c'est encore mieux in english (ahhhh ça me rappelle l'époque où j'étais bi-lingue....il y a très longtemps  )


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

La Mort Est Mon Metier


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Kurt Cobain - Journal 

Edition 10/18


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

ah ben oui, tu penses !!!!

kurt cobain !!!!

Quelle perte terrible pour l'humanité !!!


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, tu penses !!!!
> 
> kurt cobain !!!!
> 
> Quelle perte terrible pour l'humanité !!!


En lisant son journal, on comprend tout de suite mieux ce qui c réellement passé...


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

il a croisé sonny ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il a croisé sonny ?


LOL !!!!!!!!! Je c pas je connais pas sonny mais c peut de lui qu'il parlait dans ces rêves de droguer à l'acid...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

Non, mais en fait, dans un des ses trop rares moments de lucidité, quelqu'un lui a montré un CD et lui à dit : "C'est toi qui fait ça..."

Il a pas supporté.


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

En même temps, c tout à fait compréhensible qu'il réagisse comme ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

Ah ben c'est sur, être responsable de cette bouillie contemporaine, c'est certainement trés dur à assumer...


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

mouais... il pensait juste à l'autodestruction de lui même et pas à ce qu'il pensait engendrer avec la musique qu'il créait, même s'il en était conscient... ou plutot totalement dans un état de surrêverie inconscient à cause de tous ces produits psychotiques


----------



## baax (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ...il pensait juste à l'autodestruction de lui même...



Tiens, j'vais me servir un ouiski moi !


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

Sans hésiter : Wendy2, de Vincent Ravalec.
Une tuerie...


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'vais me servir un ouiski moi !


bonne idée !!! t'aurais pas de la smirnoff ? :rose:


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

et 






Fabuleux 

Allez je rajoute :


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Amélie Nothomb également surtout son premier: Hygiène de l'assassin



je viens de lire "Robert des noms propres" et le final m'a conforté dans l'idée que cette fille etait completement folle... faut dire que je n'avais pas lu le petit résumé derrière  



			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon le dernier bon bouquin : Anna gavalda , "Ensemble, c'est tout"
> Je vous le conseille



arf.... commencé avant hier soir... j'attaque la derniere partie... désolé, faut que je vous laisse   :love:


----------



## goonie (20 Octobre 2004)

Perso, j'ai adoré 'L'aliéniste" de Caleb Carr (Policier)


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Les carottes de patagonie avec Mr Lapinot, ça compte?


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai adoré 'L'aliéniste" de Caleb Carr (Policier)




Il a écrit un autre roman à partir des mêmes personnages "l'ange des ténebres", je te le conseille


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les carottes de patagonie avec Mr Lapinot, ça compte?



Vi ! très bon ! (c'est une réédition, j'ai pas la même couv.)

Sinon, pour moi, de Douglas Coupland : "toutes les familles sont psychotiques"
C'est hilarant, entre "la sirène rouge" de Dantec et Tex Avery (rebondissements incessants et final étonnant) avec un soupçon de Tom Sharpe. À mon avis son meilleur ouvrage (et son seul vrai roman) devant des chroniques comme "generation X" ou "microserfs" pour situer le bonhomme !

A lire absolument !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les carottes de patagonie avec Mr Lapinot, ça compte?



Trondheim c'est davantage que de la BD. 







Mildiou est énorme. 140 pages de baston avec une chute ...

2 dernières lectures intéressantes : Les complications de KURZWEILL (jeu de dupes entre un bibliothèquaire et un collectionneur autour d'un cabinet de curiosités) et Le gène du doute de PANAYOTOPOULOS (anticipation autour de la création artistique)


----------



## MrStone (20 Octobre 2004)

Tiens tant qu'on est dans les albums, je suis en train de me constituer une petite collec' de Claude Ponti :












et plein d'autres 



Sinon en lectures plus sérieuses la nuit de l'oracle, de Paul Auster. Efficace, fidèle à lui-même.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Trondheim c'est davantage que de la BD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

En poche, je conseille cela à tous ceux qui ont apprévié Garp et son petit monde..

"Le destin miraculeux d'edgar mint", de Brady Udall


----------



## akufen (20 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi je découvre K.dick, et re lecture de Genet , et son merveilleux texte le Funanbule, voilà bonne journée :love:  :love:


----------



## grifter38 (20 Octobre 2004)

Le premier de la trilogie, mais bon, c'est un peu la suite de l'empire des anges qui etait la suite des tanatonautes.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2004)

Là je suis en pleine leccture d'un classique, ça fait un mois que ça traine: "Un amour de Swann" de Marcel Proust  pas mal mais au début faut un peu s'accrocher...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

mon dernier ......


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en pleine leccture d'un classique, ça fait un mois que ça traine: "Un amour de Swann" de Marcel Proust  pas mal mais au début faut un peu s'accrocher...


 allez, encore quelques mots et tu auras fini la premiere phrase


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Trondheim c'est davantage que de la BD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'en vais relire les deux (patagonie + mildiou) , tiens   !


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

grifter38 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier de la trilogie, mais bon, c'est un peu la suite de l'empire des anges qui etait la suite des tanatonautes.


 (à suivre...)


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2004)

Ce n'est pas mon dernier livre, mais c'est celui vers lequel je retourne le plus.
Depuis ma découverte de Bouvier, je n'ai pour l'instant rien trouvé de mieux (à mon goût)


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon dernier livre, mais c'est celui vers lequel je retourne le plus.
> Depuis ma découverte de Bouvier, je n'ai pour l'instant rien trouvé de mieux (à mon goût)


----------



## molgow (20 Octobre 2004)

Le bouquin que je lis actuellement :
_Le grand bond en arrière : Comment l'ordre libéral s'est imposé au monde_ de _Serge Halimi_

Je vous le conseille si les sujets économique-politique vous intéresse. C'est une très bonne analyse qui montre comment on est arrivé au modèle économique actuel.
Un point négatif, il contient énormément de citations et est parfois un peu indigeste, mais dans l'ensemble, un bon bouquin.


----------



## goonie (21 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il a écrit un autre roman à partir des mêmes personnages "l'ange des ténebres", je te le conseille


Salut,
Je l'ai déjà lu  

Dans un autre genre il ya "Cosmétique de l'ennemi" d' Amélie Nothomb, "Le guerrier Pacifique" déjà cité.
En ce moment, je lis "Les défricheurs de l'éternité" par Michelet  et une essai "Une histoire de la lecture" d'alberto Manguel.  il faut s'accrocher mais c'est pas mal, cela décrit l'art de la lecture depuis l'antiquité, comment elle a evoulée etc...


----------



## ficelle (30 Octobre 2004)

Les 4 fleuves par Fred Vargas et Baudouin...






Ce n'est peut être pas la meilleure enquête du commissaire Adamsberg, mais c'est très sympa de le découvrir en BD.
il est à peut près comme je me l'étais imaginé, par contre, je suis un peu plus réservé sur le représentation de Danglar, son collaborateur.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Octobre 2004)

Un manga très différent de ce que j'ai pu lire auparavant, que je vous conseille même si vous n'aimez pas les mangas (un résumé sur Amazon mais j'ai peur que ça vous gache un peu le plaisir de la lecture  ).


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Octobre 2004)

Ce bouquin m'a tellement passionné que je l'ai lu d'un traite, et pourtant il n'est pas spécialement court


----------



## Sarga (30 Octobre 2004)

Le dernier bouquin que j'ai lu c'est "La parfaite lumiere", la suite de "La pierre et le sabre", l'histoire de Myamoto Musashi.
  Ca se lit vraiment bien, même sans être fan de la culture japonaise et des samouraïs.

  Et le prochain sera probablement "Da vinci code"


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sinon en lectures plus sérieuses la nuit de l'oracle, de Paul Auster. Efficace, fidèle à lui-même.



Un très bon Paul Auster.    (je suis fan )

Je vais entamer le dernier livre de son épouse, Siri Hustvedt, "Tout ce que j'aimais".


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2004)

Dark Star Safari de Paul Theroux. C'est mon livre de la rentrée. (Je lis en ce moment un autre de ces livres, plus connu, Mosquito Coast, dont le film éponyme est tiré).
Son périple en bus et train entre Le Caire et Le Cap à travers l'est africain, entre terrifiant et magnifique. très caustique sur les occidentaux et les africains aussi.
[Oui bon c'est en anglais et je ne sais pas trop s'il y a une traduction]

PS: DT: avec le Da Vinci Code, il y a eu Angels & Demons, prequel du DVC... tout aussi "inlachable". Je viens d'acheter d'autres de DB: Deception Point et Digital Fortress que je n'ai pas encore lu.


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2004)

Sarga a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier bouquin que j'ai lu c'est "La parfaite lumiere", la suite de "La pierre et le sabre", l'histoire de Myamoto Musashi.
> Ca se lit vraiment bien, même sans être fan de la culture japonaise et des samouraïs.



Côté Japon, j'ai lu "Ransom" de Jay Mcinerney (Bright Lights, Big City/Brightness Falls), magnifique, même pour l'ignare que je suis question Soleil Levant.


----------



## MrStone (1 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un très bon Paul Auster.    (je suis fan )
> 
> Je vais entamer le dernier livre de son épouse, Siri Hustvedt, "Tout ce que j'aimais".



Oui, la fin est particulièrement affreuse...
et j'attaquerai le bouquin de Siri Hustvedt bientôt aussi  
Mais avant, un petit break avec le recueil de nouvelles paru au Seuil.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

un bouquin de la collection Taschen sur le "Surréalisme"


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

dernière parution de Marjane Satrapi (Persepolis), dans la très bonne collection de l'Association

Poulet aux prunes






c'est sombre, mais toujours très fort.


----------



## Philito (10 Novembre 2004)

"In Patagonia" de Bruce Chatwin.






Donc des amis américains qui ont passé quelques mois à surfer ici, m'ont laissé plein de bouquins en anglais, la plupart sur le Chili et la Patagonie, dont celui-ci que je viens de terminer, un très bon bouquin qui m'a vraiment donné envie de descendre plus au Sud.......

J'avais lu juste avant: "Travel in a thin country" de Sarah Weeler qui descend d'Arica a l'Antartique en 6 mois, très bon bouquin aussi !!!!


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> "In Patagonia" de Bruce Chatwin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 c'est  de voir que même loin tu es encore là .

Bon en anglais c pas géant pour moi :rose:, mais en español pas de problemo  

Voilà un auteur né dans le sud Chilien (ds l'île de Chiloé) que j'apprècie bcp. Textes forts fouettés par les vents du Sud.   * Francisco Coloane ** peut-être connais-tu ? 

qqs titres: Tierra del Fuego (premier  de ses livre publié en français)
Le golfe des Peines, Cabo de Hornos, Le dernier mousse du "Baquedano"...

Un sacré trip que ces auteurs sud-amériacain :love:

@ bientôt Phil :loveoor Chica tambien :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

Pour les "hispanisants", je ne saurai trop vous conseiller :

Gonzalo Torrente Ballester


----------



## goonie (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

"Comme un roman" de Daniel Pennac

Excellent, à lire pour les 10 commandements d'un lecteur.


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

....je me fais peur avec ça 


Une réflexion, entre autre, sur les impacts de la perte de "réalité" avec la montée en puissance du virtuel.


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...Un sacré trip que ces auteurs sud-amériacain :love:




Oh que OUI !!!!

Un que j'affectionne particulièrement : Alfredo Bryce Echenique, péruvien


----------



## steinway (10 Novembre 2004)

moi c est regards sur la passion du Christ :





http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/2847130276.08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg 
  l analyse du film et des reactions a ce film sont assez interessantes.


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> "In Patagonia" de Bruce Chatwin.
> Donc des amis américains qui ont passé quelques mois à surfer ici, m'ont laissé plein de bouquins en anglais, la plupart sur le Chili et la Patagonie, dont celui-ci que je viens de terminer, un très bon bouquin qui m'a vraiment donné envie de descendre plus au Sud.......
> J'avais lu juste avant: "Travel in a thin country" de Sarah Weeler qui descend d'Arica a l'Antartique en 6 mois, très bon bouquin aussi !!!!



Sur une certaine époque en Amérique du Sud, dispo en anglais, en espagnol et sans doute en français, je l'ai lu il y a quelques années, le film l'a mis en lumière:






De Bruce Chatwin, "Songlines" est lui aussi à lire





Dans un tout autre genre, sci-fi, je peux que conseiller Illium de Dan Simmons, 630 pages pour revisiter l'Illiade. Passionnant, entre dieux et post-humains, IA et mythologie, virtualité et réalité. Pour fans de sci-fi et de mythologie... pas encore traduit.


----------



## Philito (10 Novembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> "Comme un roman" de Daniel Pennac
> 
> Excellent, à lire pour les 10 commandements d'un lecteur.



Oh Daniel Pennac..... comme un roman est un bon livre, mais ce que j'ai adoré chez Pennac, c'est la série avec la famille Malausène...... il y en a plusieurs et la famille grandit au fur et à mesure de chaque livre....... et on finit par s'y attacher à cette famille super tordue, à lire dans l'ordre et donc commencer par au bonheur des ogres....... !!!! Benjamin Malausène, profession Bouc Emissaire !

 

Heu Elena, fue a punto de contestar a tu mensaje y llego alguien aca..... pero se termino hace dos meses, casi tres ahora...... poor chica comme tu dis.....   y como tus hijas utilisan mas tu direcion que tu......


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Oh Daniel Pennac..... comme un roman est un bon livre, mais ce que j'ai adoré chez Pennac, c'est la série avec la famille Malausène...... il y en a plusieurs et la famille grandit au fur et à mesure de chaque livre....... et on finit par s'y attacher à cette famille super tordue, à lire dans l'ordre et donc commencer par au bonheur des ogres....... !!!! Benjamin Malausène, profession Bouc Emissaire


A lire impérativement !


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Le livre de l'intranquillité 

de Fernando Pessoa (ou là) , un être très curieux, bizarre et secret, qui avait plein de "doubles"....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Le livre de l'intranquillité
> 
> de Fernando Pessoa (ou là) , un être très curieux, bizarre et secret, qui avait plein de "doubles"....



Très bonne lecture

Plutôt que "doubles", on les appelle des hétéronymes  

Avec Pessoa, on peut lire également Tabucchi (sauf erreur c'est son traducteur et un très bon connaisseur de  Lisbonne)


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est. Il est lancé. Il va nous refourguer toute la collec' de l'albinos....


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne lecture
> 
> Plutôt que "doubles", on les appelle des hétéronymes
> 
> Avec Pessoa, on peut lire également Tabucchi (sauf erreur c'est son traducteur et un très bon connaisseur de  Lisbonne)




Tabucchi ....Un maître ...


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Dedalus (25 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment 





(ce n'est pas cette édition-là, mais la mienne est reliée, alors pas de bêtises avec le scanner  


et puis un peu de Cantos d'Ezra Pound



et puis une nouveauté : un pamphlet iconoclaste et vengeur, épatant, sur cette vieille baderne criminelle de Joffre, qui déboulonne aussi le général Berthelot.


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

le petit nicolas : Joachim a des ennuis 
(oui, je sais, et alors, j'ai plus de 8 ans non !  )


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le petit nicolas : Joachim a des ennuis
> (oui, je sais, et alors, j'ai plus de 8 ans non !  )


 Ben quoi ? C'est un excellent choix.


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

*TRILOGIE SALE DE LA HAVANE...* de  Pedro Juan Gutiérrez

"Une vision dejantée du Cuba des années 1990, où le socialisme a accouché d'une montagne de pénuries et de frustrations. Obsédé, a moitié décomposé par la chaleur, l'auteur se délecte de sa propre déchéance. Putes, macs et escrocs à la petite semaine peuplent cette chronique contemporaine de la vie havanaise."

Toujours et encore des auteurs de l'autre côté...  impressionnant de se plonger dans cet univers.


et aussi *ANIMAL TROPICAL*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2004)

Les derniers bons bouquins sont ceux qui m'ont fait rire : "Le batard récalcitrant" et la série des "Wilt" de Tom Sharpe. mais il y a longtemps que personne ne m'a tiré des crises de rire et de jubilation aussi féroces.
Vous avez des choses à conseiller?


----------



## Philito (15 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *TRILOGIE SALE DE LA HAVANE...* de  Pedro Juan Gutiérrez
> 
> "Une vision dejantée du Cuba des années 1990, où le socialisme a accouché d'une montagne de pénuries et de frustrations. Obsédé, a moitié décomposé par la chaleur, l'auteur se délecte de sa propre déchéance. Putes, macs et escrocs à la petite semaine peuplent cette chronique contemporaine de la vie havanaise."
> 
> ...



Tu me donnes envie de les lire, mais je saurais même pas les trouver ici.... arghhhhh  :rose: 

Pas de bibliotèque sinon un truc minuscule quasi vide dans ce village..... et Santiago, j'y vais pas assez souvent.... 

Dernier bouquin lu: "Don't let's go to the dogs tonight" de Alexandra Fuller, un génial conte de toute sa vie en Afrique (Sud-Est), bourré de drames mais traité d'une manière remplie d'humour et de cynisme.


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

ola :love: Phil te los mando si quieres  el correo fonctiona ?   
Si quieres dime lo .


----------



## Philito (16 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ola :love: Phil te los mando si quieres  el correo fonctiona ?
> Si quieres dime lo .



Tiens ce serait cool ça....

J'ai lu avant celui-ci sur l'Afrique "the motorcycle diaries" de Ernesto Guevara qui est la base du film qui vient de sortir, en tout cas il est sorti ici, et qui est la vie du Che pendant sa jeunesse effectuant un voyage a travers toute l'amérique latine. Cela ferait une bonne suite.

Bon je t'envois un mail.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans un tout autre genre, sci-fi, je peux que conseiller Illium de Dan Simmons, 630 pages pour revisiter l'Illiade. Passionnant, entre dieux et post-humains, IA et mythologie, virtualité et réalité. Pour fans de sci-fi et de mythologie... pas encore traduit.


Si si, au 10 Novembre il était traduit, je l'ai lu en français cet été. Par contre j'ai été déçu par la fin.


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)

Inoubliable


----------



## katelijn (16 Décembre 2004)

" Lo mejor que le puede pasar a un cruasán" de Pablo Tusset.

 Resumé:  http://www.lenguadetrapo.com/00057-NB-ficha.html

Existe en livre de poche: www.puntodelectura.com

En français: "Ce qui peut arriver de mieux à un croissant", mais je ne sais pas ce que vaut la traduction.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2004)

dernier en date : "Le monde selon Garp" de john irving... j'l'ai devore, du coup je vais me jeter sur "l'epopee du buveur d'eau" cite plus haut...
ceci dit, si je peux me permettre de conseiller a tous les bouquins de LOUP DURAND , en particulier "daddy" et "le jaguar", tres peu de livres m'ont autant fascine et tenu en haleine, et pourtant je lis pas mal. En plus il faut noter que cet auteur genial (mort depuis quelques annees) a ete injustement meconnu pour ses oeuvres sublimes, et a ete oblige de gagner sa vie en etant le negre de paul loup sulitzer... c'est pas du talent gache ca?


----------



## Silvia (17 Décembre 2004)

Monica Ali, "Sept mers et treize rivières"


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Mathieu Gaborit, Les chroniques des Crépusculaires.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2004)

Au fait, yen a qui parlaient BD, ça me fait penser... Faites moi le plaisir de relire tous les gotlib, interro orale surprise dans une semaine


----------



## Macounette (18 Décembre 2004)

L'intégrale des Idées Noires de Franquin. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Partouz mais c'était nul ...
Je vais commencer ce soir Da Vinci Code plus par envie de connaître de quoi parle ma famille plutôt que par l'envie.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Flash ou le grand voyage, de Charles Duchaussois


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le petit nicolas : Joachim a des ennuis
> (oui, je sais, et alors, j'ai plus de 8 ans non !  )



Quand je pense qu'ils ont eu le culot de changer le titre de ce volume!!!!!!!!!   

Par contre, je vous conseille les 80 nouvelles histoires: c'est un vrai bonheur!  
La chûte de la surprise est à mourir de rires!

A.


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Décembre 2004)

En ce moment c'est :






 Christian Bobin - La lumière du monde
 
Mais j'ai pas fini !


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Décembre 2004)

Le dernier très bon livre que j'ai lu:
La chûte de Berlin d'Antony Beevor.

Comme le titre l'indique, cela décrit avec moults détails, la chûte de l'Allemagne nazie face à l'avancée soviétique.
Ce livre est passionant à deux niveaux: il décrit une période peu connue de l'Histoire (et ô combien tragique!) et il permet d'en apprendre beaucoup sur la nature humaine (par exemple, j'en suis encore plus convaincu après avoir lu ce livre: les femmes sont le sexe fort).

Bonne lecture,

A.


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

Icreate, et juste avant SVM MAC ....... ce ne sont pas des bouquins ??

  

pardon je sorts


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> Flash ou le grand voyage, de Charles Duchaussois



J'appuie avec vehemence, excellent bouquin, allez-y vite!


----------



## Macounette (31 Décembre 2004)

J'ai lu récemment "Anges & Démons", le _prequel_ du "Da Vinci Code". C'était pas mal. Du coup je peine un peu à "accrocher" à Da Vinci Code car l'histoire se ressemble énormément...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

Radiogenic isotope geochemistry of sedimentary and aquatic systems, P. Stille


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu récemment "Anges & Démons", le _prequel_ du "Da Vinci Code". C'était pas mal. Du coup je peine un peu à "accrocher" à Da Vinci Code car l'histoire se ressemble énormément...



Moi pareil au début, mais après ça passe.

Mais c'est le même canevas: je viens de finir du même, _Deception Point_ et j'ai attaqué hier _Digital Fortress_. Là, on sent les ficelles (et on s'attend à ce qui vas arriver) mais on lâche pas le bouquin ! Excellent si vous avez du TGV, de l'avion, des transports !
On réfléchit un peu mais pas trop quand même... Par contre je sais pas si ces deux-là ont été traduits en français. Mais c'est pas très difficile, on est loin de Gore Vidal auquel je vais m'attaquer après: _Julian_, histoire de la fin de l'empire romain et début de la chrétienté...


----------



## boodou (31 Décembre 2004)

"la maisons des feuilles" de Mark Z. Danielewski , à lire absolument ....


----------



## oflorent (3 Janvier 2005)

La révolution des fourmis de Bernard Werber  
C'est la fin d'une ti-logie. Faut mieux commencer par le début


----------



## Sarga (3 Janvier 2005)

Nous les Dieux de Werber que j'ai eu à Noel.

 J'ai pas été déçu, comme d'habitude avec Werber j'ai pas réussi à lacher le bouquin (fini en 3 jours, record pour la révolution des fourmis en une nuit non-stop  ). Comme j'avais lu ni les Thanatonautes ni l'Empire des anges (ca semblait moins interessant que les Fourmis) j'avais peur de lacher mais au final y'a pas eu trop de réferences à ces bouquins. Vivement la suite 

 ar contre ca m'a coupé dans ma lecture du pendule de Foucault avec lquel j'ai vraiment du mal (le fait que ca soit écrit en minuscule n'aidant pas, vive l'édition de poche  )


----------



## Sky My Wife (4 Janvier 2005)

*Moi ces temps c'est Philip Roth...* 
J'ai commencé avec "La Tache" et depuis je ne me lasse pas.
Je vous conseille aussi "Pastorale Américaine" et "J'ai épousé un communiste" c'est du grand art et le moyen aussi d'essayer de comprendre ces Américains auxquels nous ne pigeons VRAIMENT PAS GRAND CHOSE
Bonne lecture


----------



## bengilli (4 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai apprécié récemment :

Inconnu à cette adresse de Kressmann Taylor chez J'ai lu (de tête).
Les âmes grises de Philippe Claudel chez Stock.
Et je suis en train de lire Un secret de Philippe Grimbert chez Grasset.


----------



## illya Milapine (4 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part je viens de terminer la Trilogie de Kim Stanley Robinson : Mars la Rouge, Mars la Verte et Mars la Bleue !!

une trés bonne trilogie pour les amateurs de Hard Fiction ;-)

voici des liens vers amazon.fr pour ceux que ça intéresse !!

Mars la Rouge - http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...220/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/171-5307937-6318650

Mars la Verte - http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...2673/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_10_1/171-5307937-6318650

Mars la Bleue - http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...2693/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_10_1/171-5307937-6318650

Voili Voilou !!!


----------



## ficelle (4 Janvier 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai apprécié récemment :
> 
> Inconnu à cette adresse de Kressmann Taylor chez J'ai lu (de tête).



de tête, je dirais plutot chez Autrement


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Janvier 2005)

Si vous voulez lire un excellent livre : Le [size=-1]Maître et Marguerite de Mikhaïl Boulgakov.[/size]


----------



## squarepusher (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Tristesse de Françoise Sagan


----------



## bedoin (4 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part c'est "l'éclat de Dieu" de Romain Sardou, excellent auteur, beaucoup moins con que son père...


----------



## LiliTh (4 Janvier 2005)

Un livre bien sympa mais un peu dur (au niveau sensibilité) mais tres marrant car c'est ecrit dans le langage des enfants. C'est "Quand j'avais 5 ans je m'ai tué" d'Howard Buten (alias buffo)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

bedoin a dit:
			
		

> non c pas michel mais son fils



 :affraid:  mon fils    :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  mon fils    :affraid:



Ca veut donc dire que bedoin t'a traite de con!!   `
ben moi ca m'plairait po...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

mon dernier bouqin : la rétrospective _étapes :: les 10ans _des éditions Pyramid


----------



## Ptit-beignet (12 Janvier 2005)

Voila mes bouquins de 2004:
Paul Auster : Leviathan
Paul Auster : Mr Vertigo
Dan Brown : DaVinci Code .... ca c'est bof bof quand meme
Hubert Selby Jr. : Le Démon ... c'est a lire absolument
Proust : Du coté de chez Swann puis A l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleurs ... c'est excellent
Celine : Voyage au bout de la nuit ... meiileur bouquin jamais ecrit ??
Stendahl : Le rouge et le noir ... tip top !
Ray Bradbury : Fahrenheit 451 .. un classique !
Hermon Sullivan (Boris Vian) : J'irais cracher sur vos tombes
Bonne lecture


----------



## LiliTh (12 Janvier 2005)

je viens de commencer "au bonheur des ogres" de Daniel Pennac... ca a l'air bien sympathique !


----------



## jeep2nine (12 Janvier 2005)

"Lumière morte" de Michael Connely : excellent polar, j'ai adoré, non, j'ai dévoré


----------



## mousline (12 Janvier 2005)

MIDDLESEX de Jeffrey Eugenides, l'auteur de Virgin Suicide dont est tiré le film de la charmante Soffia Coppola  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

mousline a dit:
			
		

> MIDDLESEX de Jeffrey Eugenides, l'auteur de Virgin Suicide dont est tiré le film de la charmante Soffia Coppola  :love:



effectivement


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

Habitus, de James Flint








j'ai pas tout compris, mais c'est sur que c'est bien


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

mousline a dit:
			
		

> MIDDLESEX de Jeffrey Eugenides, l'auteur de Virgin Suicide dont est tiré le film de la charmante Soffia Coppola :love:


 
sympa


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

voila, je viens de finir de relire 1984 d'Orwell et m'attaque a le relecture des Losi de l'Attraction de Bret Easton Ellis....Mais j'en ai marre de relire....
Vous me conseillez quoi.....(des Ebooks peut etre ....)

Enfin, ce thread est destine a ceux et celles qui veulent nous faire partager leur amours litteraires...
(on a deja parle musique et cinema, il est temps....)


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila, je viens de finir de relire 1984 d'Orwell et m'attaque a le relecture des Losi de l'Attraction de Bret Easton Ellis....Mais j'en ai marre de relire....
> Vous me conseillez quoi.....(des Ebooks peut etre ....)
> 
> Enfin, ce thread est destine a ceux et celles qui veulent nous faire partager leur amours litteraires...
> (on a deja parle musique et cinema, il est temps....)



Il y a déjà beaucoup de threads à ce sujet : tu devrais en reprendre un.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà beaucoup de threads à ce sujet : tu devrais en reprendre un.



Merci du conseil (et du coup de boule de tout a l'heure...)
Je vais refaire une recherche mais j'ai pas de chance ces temps ci avec mes recherches....


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà beaucoup de threads à ce sujet : tu devrais en reprendre un.



 pourrait y avoir fusion avec lui, non...? 


Merci Monsieurs les Modos...       :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

j'avoue une addiction toute particuliere pour Bret Easyon Ellis.....
Moins que Zero,Les loi de l'attraction,american Psycho,Glamorama....

il y a aussi Orwell et son excellent 1984...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pourrait y avoir fusion avec lui, non...?
> 
> 
> Merci Monsieurs les Modos...       :love:



Je viens justement d'y rajouter un post.....
effectivemnt....la prochaine fois je chercherai mieux.... 


Destruction...si you plai....Mr les Modo....


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le guide BD de la Flaque©* est très bien fait, maquette claire, sélection intelligente, et les renvois à d'autres ouvrages permettent de s'ouvrir à quantité d'univers différents.
> Une bonne base de référence.
> :love:



Gratos mon pote...  

Sont super top à la Fnac©


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pourrait y avoir fusion avec lui, non...?
> 
> 
> Merci Monsieurs les Modos...       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila, je viens de finir de relire 1984 d'Orwell et m'attaque a le relecture des Losi de l'Attraction de Bret Easton Ellis....Mais j'en ai marre de relire....
> Vous me conseillez quoi.....(des Ebooks peut etre ....)
> 
> Enfin, ce thread est destine a ceux et celles qui veulent nous faire partager leur amours litteraires...
> (on a deja parle musique et cinema, il est temps....)



Un livre qu'on a lu on qu'on a écrit ?


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>



tu noteras que j'ai demandé poliment ...       :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

Mon dernier bon bouquin.






qui vient après la relecture de celui-ci, du même :






Des livres d'une profondeur exceptionnelle. Et lisibles par tous, ce qui n'est ni fréquent, ni anodin, dans ce genre de "littérature".


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Un livre qu'on a lu on qu'on a écrit ?


 
 Les livres que l'on a écrit, ça ne compte pas. 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu noteras que j'ai demandé poliment ...       :love:



Je note...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les livres que l'on a écrit, ça ne compte pas.
> 
> 
> 
> Je note...



Merki, pour la fusion...
et pour repondre a calimero, si tu as ecrit un bouquin je veux bien le lire.......
Mais a l'origine je pensais surtout aux livres lu....
voila...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Les 14 volumes de la série "Belgarion" de David et Leight Edding (La Belgariade, La Mallorée, et les quatres tomes sur les histoires de Belgarath le Sorcier et Polgara la sorcière). J'ai déjà lu au moins cinq fois les dix premiers volumes, une seule foi les quatres derniers, que je n'ai trouvé que récemment. Un univers aussi fini que celui de Tolkien (lu et relu aussi) bien que totalement différent. Une imagination aussi débridée, mais ici servie par un humour iconoclaste. 

Si vous aimez l'heroic fantasy de Tolkien, ces livre sont faits pour vous, mais si vous préférez celle de Terry Pratchett, il sont aussi faits pour vous.

Sinon, en BD, je ne me lasse pas de Lewis trondeihm, j'adore Lanfeust de Troy, mais mon culte est pour le Joe Bar Team, qui reste le meilleur entrainement physique des zigomatiques que je connaisse, particulièrement les deux volumes signés Bar 2 (ils sont le parfait reflêt de ma vie de motard dans les années 70) mais ceux de Fanes sont excellents aussi.


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue une addiction toute particuliere pour Bret Easyon Ellis.....
> Moins que Zero,Les loi de l'attraction,american Psycho,Glamorama....
> 
> il y a aussi Orwell et son excellent 1984...


Orwelll... lire Animal Farm...
BE Ellis, grave... lire aussi Zombie de Joyce Carol Oates (qui a aussi écrit l'excellent Blonde).
_... fucked stories for fucked up people_ 

Je re-finis Hyperion de Dan Simmons* (lu en vf il y a bien 10 ans). Ca fait du bien de relire. On oublie si vite 
J'attaque après, Julian de Gore Vidal.
* pas encore acheté The Fall of Hyperion

Pour les accrocs comme moi de Dan Brown et  Da Vinci Code et autres sequels/prequels du même auteur, lire l'article-critique sur le web de Libération. Ca fait réfléchir. Et c'est toujours parfait pour un trajet en train ou le métro, rassurez-vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Moins littéraire dans l'genre mais extra tout de même.
C'est l'adaptation BD en quatre tomes du roman de Jean Vautrin "le cri du peuple" par TARDI.
Impressionnant


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Moins littéraire dans l'genre mais extra tout de même.
> C'est l'adaptation BD en quatre tomes du roman de Jean Vautrin "le cri du peuple" par TARDI.
> Impressionnant


Magnifique... j'ai repris les 3 premiers et attaque le 4e à mon retour en milieu de semaine prochaine...
Bonne nuit de Montpellier pour le camarade nimois...


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

je vais me coucher avec mes deux auteurs de chevet du moment, Hugues Rebell et Thackeray


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique... j'ai repris les 3 premiers et attaque le 4e à mon retour en milieu de semaine prochaine...
> Bonne nuit de Montpellier pour le camarade nimois...



Bonounouit
vais aller me pieuter, euh, je vois des étoiles partout là, c pas l'alcool, juste 20 heures devant ma machine


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Orwelll... lire Animal Farm...
> BE Ellis, grave... lire aussi Zombie de Joyce Carol Oates (qui a aussi écrit l'excellent Blonde).



animal farm......Enorme.....
zombie je ne l'ai pas encore lu .....j'ira l'acheter Lundi....


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

Zombie, je te cache pas que j'ai eu du mal... j'avais réussi à finir Glamorama limite, celui-là... pfiou... faut s'accrocher 

-dc-: attention, les yeux c'est fragile... délogue de temps en temps


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

Moi, je passe mon hiver à lire "London, The Biography" de Peter Ackroyd. Mon dico à portée de main (quand mêêêême). Pour votre culture, il n'était pas inhabituel au Moyen Age de voir le sang couler chez les coiffeurs londoniens. Cette gente corporation faisait aussi office de chirurgien en ces temps reculés. On vit décidément dans un époque formidable. N'est plus Docteur Dessange qui veut


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Zombie, je te cache pas que j'ai eu du mal... j'avais réussi à finir Glamorama limite, celui-là... pfiou... faut s'accrocher
> 
> -dc-: attention, les yeux c'est fragile... délogue de temps en temps



Oui, il est vrai que Glamorama.....mais comme avec American Psycho, quelques faits divers americains ont tendances a vouloir faire de Brett E Ellis un prophete.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2005)

meilleur bouquin lu dernièrement?
le mien!
...
boarf laissez tomber y s'ra jamais édité d'façons...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> meilleur bouquin lu dernièrement?
> le mien!
> ...
> boarf laissez tomber y s'ra jamais édité d'façons...



te laisse pas abattre.....met le en ligne....en Ebook.....
non???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> meilleur bouquin lu dernièrement?
> le mien!
> ...
> boarf laissez tomber y s'ra jamais édité d'façons...


Pourquoi pas ?

Bein moi si, et à la demande générale, voici
http://www.editions-harmattan.fr/index.asp?navig=catalogue&obj=livre&no=18143


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2005)

Le dernier livre qui m'a mis un choc, c'est "Inconnu à cette adresse" de Kressmann Taylor. Une nouvelle qui  se lit en 30 minutes mais qui est vraiment TRES TRES bien! A lire absolument!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier livre qui m'a mis un choc, c'est "Inconnu à cette adresse" de Kressmann Taylor. Une nouvelle qui  se lit en 30 minutes mais qui est vraiment TRES TRES bien! A lire absolument!



dans le style nouvelle qui se lit vite,un incontournable:
Le joueur d'echec de stefan zweig.....enorme....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans le style nouvelle qui se lit vite,un incontournable:
> Le joueur d'echec de stefan zweig.....enorme....



effectivement


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> te laisse pas abattre.....met le en ligne....en Ebook.....
> non???



c'pas con...
mais perso je prefere quand meme le vrai bouquin, avec jaquette et tout, comme pour les diques quoi...
je prefererais une sortie papier, je sais, je suis snob...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'pas con...
> mais perso je prefere quand meme le vrai bouquin, avec jaquette et tout, comme pour les diques quoi...
> je prefererais une sortie papier, je sais, je suis snob...



Avoir un bouquin dans ta bibliothèque avec ton nom, savoir qu'il l'est, dédicacé, chez d'autre ça te rend fier, je t'assure.


----------



## flerays (8 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> effectivement


 
Très court à lire aussi mais absolument génial: "la chute" de Camus (rien à voir avec le film homonime). Une grosse grosse claque


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'pas con...
> mais perso je prefere quand meme le vrai bouquin, avec jaquette et tout, comme pour les diques quoi...
> je prefererais une sortie papier, je sais, je suis snob...



non, pas snob, je disais ca comme ca.....mais je suis comme toi, un livre c'est une couverture, du papier......, le contact est important......comme un Vinyl.......
Courage.....



Actuellement je re-lis Las Vegas Parano ......un regal a chaque lecture.
(ps:ca y est j'ai zombie....je vais pouvoir m'y mettre demain ou Jeudi......)


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

faut éviter les vrai-faux comptes d'auteur style Harmattan, c'est très dévalorisant... C'est plus chic de mettre «en vente chez l'auteur» ou alors se trouver un petit éditeur smart
aujourd'hui un tirage de 800-1000 ex coûte moins cher qu'un scooter alors faut choisir


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> Très court à lire aussi mais absolument génial: "la chute" de Camus (rien à voir avec le film homonime). Une grosse grosse claque



Tu trouves ? pour moins c'est le moins bon Camus, comme quoi des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> faut éviter les vrai-faux comptes d'auteur style Harmattan, c'est très dévalorisant... C'est plus chic de mettre «en vente chez l'auteur» ou alors se trouver un petit éditeur smart
> aujourd'hui un tirage de 800-1000 ex coûte moins cher qu'un scooter alors faut choisir



Clair que chez l'Harmattan tu touches pas un rond mais ils publient beaucoup de choses que tout le monde refuse, ce qui fait une touche alternative assez intéressante.... pour le lecteur !


----------



## flerays (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas snob, je disais ca comme ca.....mais je suis comme toi, un livre c'est une couverture, du papier......, le contact est important......comme un Vinyl.......
> Courage.....
> 
> 
> ...


 

Las vegas parano... génial...

l'adaptation en film de Gilliam était très réussie d'ailleurs. Coup de chapeau à Johnny Deep qui est absolument hallucinant dans ce film!

Tout autre registre, mais j'adore: les histoires inédites du petit Nicolas. C'est aussi bon que toutes celles que vous avez pu lire dans votre enfance... un grand moment de bonheur. Les gens me regardent bizarrement quand je rigole dans les transports en commun par contre...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Attention, si tu parles du petit Nicolas on va encore se faire verrouiller...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> Très court à lire aussi mais absolument génial: "la chute" de Camus (rien à voir avec le film homonime). Une grosse grosse claque



Le mythe de Sisyphe


----------



## flerays (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves ? pour moins c'est le moins bon Camus, comme quoi des goûts et des couleurs...


 
ah oui??
étrange ça

J'ai adoré "l'étranger" (c'est très intense, bon instant de réflexion sur ce livre), la "peste" est bien, et j'ai beaucoup moins aimé "Noce" et "l'été"...

"La chute" est de très loin mon préféré


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Avoir un bouquin dans ta bibliothèque avec ton nom, savoir qu'il l'est, dédicacé, chez d'autre ça te rend fier, je t'assure.



j'imagine...
mais j'compte bien y arriver!
taïaut!


----------



## flerays (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Attention, si tu parles du petit Nicolas on va encore se faire verrouiller...


 
 

il ne faut pas en parler?


----------



## flerays (8 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le mythe de Sisyphe


 
je ne connais pas
il est bien?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> Tout autre registre, mais j'adore: les histoires inédites du petit Nicolas. C'est aussi bon que toutes celles que vous avez pu lire dans votre enfance... un grand moment de bonheur. Les gens me regardent bizarrement quand je rigole dans les transports en commun par contre...



moi j'trouve pas vraiment, ou alors je suis moins sensible qu'avant...
mais je prefere penser que justement, si elles sont inedites, c'est parce que Goscinny ne les trouvait pas assez bonnes.
ca sent un peu le cadavre qu'on ressort du placard pour essayer de gratter encore un peu au passage...
un peu comme les inedits inaudibles de nirvana ou des beatles quoi...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas
> il est bien?



je ne sais pas si ce terme convient ; la première phrase du livre est "Il n'y a qu'un problème philosophique vraiment sérieux : c'est le suicide".


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Clair que chez l'Harmattan tu touches pas un rond



Si y'avait que chez l'Harmattan, ça se saurait    
La lecture des contrats d'édition est très instructive   (bien sûr, au-delà des 3000 ex tous les rêves sont permis)

Remarque c'est vrai dans les deux sens, à ma connaissance je ne vois pas de cas où un éditeur se soit fait rembourser l'avance en cas de non-achèvement du manuscrit


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si ce terme convient ; la première phrase du livre est "Il n'y a qu'un problème philosophique vraiment sérieux : c'est le suicide".



J'aime bien les livres qui commence pat une bonne phrase qui t'acroche....
comme la douane de mer de Jean d'Ormesson, 1er phrase: Je suis mort....


sinon, chez Camus.....L'etranger, loin devant le reste de son oeuvre....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

La Peste me paraît le plus prophétique.


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, chez Camus.....L'etranger, loin devant le reste de son oeuvre....



Chez Frémeaux, l'éditeur qui fait un superbe travail: 

L'Etranger, lu par l'auteur.






J'aime de plus en plus les livres audio.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les livres qui commence pat une bonne phrase qui t'acroche....
> comme la douane de mer de Jean d'Ormesson, 1er phrase: Je suis mort....
> 
> 
> sinon, chez Camus.....L'etranger, loin devant le reste de son oeuvre....



la première phrase de Oui de Thomas Berhnard


----------



## flerays (9 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi j'trouve pas vraiment, ou alors je suis moins sensible qu'avant...
> mais je prefere penser que justement, si elles sont inedites, c'est parce que Goscinny ne les trouvait pas assez bonnes.
> ca sent un peu le cadavre qu'on ressort du placard pour essayer de gratter encore un peu au passage...
> un peu comme les inedits inaudibles de nirvana ou des beatles quoi...


 
il y a 80 histoires... toutes ne sont pas des chefs d'oeuvre effectivement, mais certaines sont vraiment excellentes. Je ne peux m'empêcher de sourire à certaines répliques: "j'avais été un peu retenu en classe par la maîtresse, qui me disait que je m'étais trompé dans un devoir d'arithmétique; il faudra que je dise à papa de faire attention."
Ca me met toujours d'aussi bonne humeur.

Après je comprends très bien ton sentiment: le livre dans son ensemble est un peu en deçà des bouquins originaux. Mais doit -on pour cela se priver d'un bon moment de lecture? (car pour moi c'est resté un très bon moment)


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

En attendant d'acheter la suite d'Hyperion (Dan Simmons) et de finir Julian (Gore Vidal), j'ai retrouvé un -court, 2000 signes- livre que je viens de relire entre deux.
_Chasse à l'homme_ au Mille-et-une-nuits de J_B Pouy et P. Raynal_. Magnifique. Si vous le trouvez, à 1¤50, la surprise en vaut largement la peine !


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

J'adore Pouy...

Il faisait une critique littéraire sur Nova...il y a quelques années... il manque...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> il y a 80 histoires... toutes ne sont pas des chefs d'oeuvre effectivement, mais certaines sont vraiment excellentes. Je ne peux m'empêcher de sourire à certaines répliques: "j'avais été un peu retenu en classe par la maîtresse, qui me disait que je m'étais trompé dans un devoir d'arithmétique; il faudra que je dise à papa de faire attention."
> Ca me met toujours d'aussi bonne humeur.
> 
> Après je comprends très bien ton sentiment: le livre dans son ensemble est un peu en deçà des bouquins originaux. Mais doit -on pour cela se priver d'un bon moment de lecture? (car pour moi c'est resté un très bon moment)



ouaip, c'est vrai, il y a quand même du bon dedans, pas de raison de s'en priver. 
en gros on est d'accord quoi...
...
oh la la, mais quelle harmonie sur ce thread les enfants, on se sent bien, on a envie de rester!!  
quelle plénitude par rapport au sujet "windows c'est vraiment de la m..." dans une autre rubrique pas très loin, ça tire de tous les côtés, Verdun à côté c'était de la rigolade!!   
viendez, viendez tous ici, et mettons nous tout nus pour se rouler dans le gazon!!


----------



## flerays (9 Février 2005)

oh non, ne ramène pas les belliqueux ici!  

Sinon dans un tout autre style (je ne lis pas que du petit nicolas non plus  ), "Je voudrais pas mourir" de Boris Vian.
Un recueil de poèmes faciles à lire, mais il y en a vraiment des magnifiques


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, c'est vrai, il y a quand même du bon dedans, pas de raison de s'en priver.
> en gros on est d'accord quoi...
> ...
> oh la la, mais quelle harmonie sur ce thread les enfants, on se sent bien, on a envie de rester!!
> ...



J'aurai bien des pistes pour la castagne en termes de livres mais bon ...


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai bien des pistes pour la castagne en termes de livres mais bon ...



Vas-y !


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai bien des pistes pour la castagne en termes de livres mais bon ...



ok defi!
rien ne saurait m'atteindre aujourd'hui.
...
par contre si tu essayes un autre jour...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y !



ah ah!
woah l'aut' eh comment qu'y cherche!


----------



## flerays (9 Février 2005)

des livres à polémique?
à quel niveau?
intérêt? qualité?

on peut lancer les fourmis de Werber qui divise bien les avis...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2005)

les fourmis j'ai adore.
par contre je trouve que chez werber ça s'est degrade de livre en livre par la suite...
(oh, la ca en enerver certains ca... eh eh...)


----------



## flerays (9 Février 2005)

mince... je suis d'accord...
on n'y arrivera jamais, c'est pas possible...

bon alors, "les mémoires d'adrien" de Margurite Yourcenar
J'ai absolument détesté, j'ai eu un mal fou à le finir...


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2005)

Ce matin en allant m'approvisionner chez le fournisseur officiel de cadeaux (la Fnac quoi!), dans la file d'attente (il n'y avait pas foule, mais pas de personnel aux caisses non plus), une brave mémé me bouscule et me passe devant sans me regarder: elle a du se dire qu'avec ma bonne bouiile ronde et souriante je n'allais pas broncher; je luis fais remarquer que s'il y a eu bousculade c'est qu'il devait bien y avoir un obstacle entre la caisse et elle.

"-Vous comprenez: je suis préssée, (et croyant sans doute toucher une corde sensible, susciter la sympathie universelle des lecteurs de chef-d'½uvres) ça fait des semaines que j'ai envie de lire ce livre"

J'ignore si c'est la vision fugace de cette tête à claques d'Audrey Tautou, le sourire niais de la vieille ou la vue de ce Da Vinci Code mais j'étais à deux doigts de me transformer en canicule...

Donc tu peux y aller je suis prêt


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> des livres à polémique?
> à quel niveau?
> intérêt? qualité?
> 
> on peut lancer les fourmis de Werber qui divise bien les avis...



Ou Houellebec et ça va discuter sec...


----------



## flerays (9 Février 2005)

héhé
Houellebec j'avoue que certains passages du peu que j'ai lu de lui m'ont honteusement fait rire... A croire que le malheur des autres réjouit effectivement la nature humaine.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin en allant m'approvisionner chez le fournisseur officiel de cadeaux (la Fnac quoi!), dans la file d'attente (il n'y avait pas foule, mais pas de personnel aux caisses non plus), une brave mémé me bouscule et me passe devant sans me regarder: elle a du se dire qu'avec ma bonne bouiile ronde et souriante je n'allais pas broncher; je luis fais remarquer que s'il y a eu bousculade c'est qu'il devait bien y avoir un obstacle entre la caisse et elle.
> 
> "-Vous comprenez: je suis préssée, (et croyant sans doute toucher une corde sensible, susciter la sympathie universelle des lecteurs de chef-d'½uvres) ça fait des semaines que j'ai envie de lire ce livre"
> 
> ...



un bon exemple que ce Da Vinci Code qui nous ramène à "Windows c'est vraiment de la m..."    vu les réactions du peuple windowsien (plutôt favorable) et des critiques macintoshiennes (plutôt défavorables)


----------



## flerays (9 Février 2005)

c'est fou d'ailleurs l'engouement autour de ce livre: il y a des tours opérator américains qui organisent des visitent de Paris ayant pour fil conducteur Da Vinci Code...
Faut quand même oser


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

On en a déjà parlé par ici, c'est un polar qui se lit, très bien, très vite. Au sortir de son 4e, je dois dire que j'ai un peu eu du mal à la fin, le background très _America the one and only_ particulièrement dans _Deception Point_ et _Digital Fortress_). _Angels and Demons_ est le meilleur des 4 je trouve (écrit après, c'est le prequel du _DaVC_).
Je suis tombé ce week-end sur cet article  dans Libé qui m'a fait encore réfléchir sur le phénomène. Ca prend pas longtemps à lire, allez y jeter un ½il.
Mais dans l'absolu, j'ai craqué et je peux pas dire que c'est mauvais. C'est bien foutu. Et La Vérité est bien sûr, ailleurs 


PS: perso, j'ai adoré Les mémoires d'Hadrien, mais bon... 
C'est comme Jules Verne y'en a qui aiment ou pas et il y a en, plus rares, qui adorent ! Moi, j'adore. C'est plus beau que 250 jours à regarder Planète et tout le cable réuni 
M. Verne est un révolutionnaire. Chapeau bas.


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé ce week-end sur cet article  dans Libé qui m'a fait encore réfléchir sur le phénomène. Ca prend pas longtemps à lire, allez y jeter un ½il.
> Mais dans l'absolu, j'ai craqué et je peux pas dire que c'est mauvais. C'est bien foutu. Et La Vérité est bien sûr, ailleurs
> PS: perso, j'ai adoré Les mémoires d'Hadrien, mais bon...



Moi aussi j'ai adoré les mémoires d'Hadrien.

Merci pour le lien, ce qui est ennuyeux c'est qu'à force d'être ailleurs la vérité finit par être nulle part  :mouais:

Ce qui est inquiétant, ce n'est pas tant le contenu de l'ouvrage mais le fait que l'on écrive des livres pour prouver que cette histoire n'est qu'une fiction.

Dans la même lignée : deux articles en anglais :

Washington Post 

The Guardian

où l'on voit un Etat démocratique financer une campagne d'éducation *délibérement fausse !*

ça nous rappelle les grandes heures de la biologie soviétique

Quand la Science (ou l'histoire) devient un ennemi le pire n'est pas bien loin.

C'est dans ces moments que la Littérature nous fait du bien


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> où l'on voit un Etat démocratique financer une campagne d'éducation *délibérement fausse !
> ça nous rappelle les grandes heures de la biologie soviétique
> Quand la Science (ou l'histoire) devient un ennemi le pire n'est pas bien loin.
> C'est dans ses moments que la Littérature nous fait du bien *


*  

Ah oui, tiens, Lyssenko jamais mort     
J'avais relevé aussi cette info dans le Guardian, excellente source, c'est vrai.
Je dirais que le WP est à prendre avec davantage de précautions, on y trouve tout et le contraire de tout... Mais c'est du tout gratuit, le Monde et Libé peuvent en prendre de la graine !*


----------



## goonie (9 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,
Un classique mais diablement bien écrit :
Un sac de billes de Joseph Joffo.


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2005)

Mon dernier bon bouquin est "La Genèse de l'orthographe française" de Bernard Cerquiglini.
Je sais, ça fait sérieux (et ça l'est) mais c'est vraiment passionnant, pour peu que l'on s'intéresse au français et aux enjeux politiques d'une langue nationale.
L'auteur est très caustique donc évite de pontifier : ça dégage pas mal, même.

L'avant-dernier bon bouquin c'était "Why is sex fun ?" de Jared Diamond

Et l'avant-avant-dernier, j'impeccable "Un long dimanche de fiançailles", de Japrisot.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme Jules Verne y'en a qui aiment ou pas et il y a en, plus rares, qui adorent ! Moi, j'adore. C'est plus beau que 250 jours à regarder Planète et tout le cable réuni
> M. Verne est un révolutionnaire. Chapeau bas.



Dans mes bras !    
Pour ceux qui auraient les yeux dans le brouillard, Actes Sud vient d'en sortir (dans une collection "enfants" mais je n'ai aucune vergogne) un qui n'était pas réédité depuis une paye : les mirifiques aventures de mâitre Antifer. Ce n'est pas le meilleur mais si vous avez déjà les 60 autres   Dans la même collection, il y a "le sphinx des glaces" qui lui, est du grand Jules, et en plus une suite et une belle suite à "Arthur Gordon Pym" d'Edgar Poe.

Sinon, j'ai bien aimé, à l'époque (c'était pas du contemporain mais presque   ) les mémoires d'Hadrien. Madame de Crayencour en avait sous la plume, même si je comprends que ça ne fasse pas décoller tout le monde.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !
> Pour ceux qui auraient les yeux dans le brouillard, Actes Sud vient d'en sortir (dans une collection "enfants" mais je n'ai aucune vergogne) un qui n'était pas réédité depuis une paye : les mirifiques aventures de mâitre Antifer. Ce n'est pas le meilleur mais si vous avez déjà les 60 autres   Dans la même collection, il y a "le sphinx des glaces" qui lui, est du grand Jules, et en plus une suite et une belle suite à "Arthur Gordon Pym" d'Edgar Poe.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai bien aimé, à l'époque (c'était pas du contemporain mais presque   ) les mémoires d'Hadrien. Madame de Crayencour en avait sous la plume, même si je comprends que ça ne fasse pas décoller tout le monde.



Arthur Gordon Pym


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> un bon exemple que ce Da Vinci Code qui nous ramène à "Windows c'est vraiment de la m..."    vu les réactions du peuple windowsien (plutôt favorable) et des critiques macintoshiennes (plutôt défavorables)



Je n'ai pas lu da Vinci déconne, mais on m'a passé et je viens de lire le bouquin, paraît-il, où le quidam a pêché ses idées (c'est par 3 anglosaxons, je ne suis pas foutu de vous dire le titre, je vais chercher). Je suppose que da Vinci a l'avantage ou l'inconvénient d'être un roman. Celui-là par contre a vocation "historique" et je vous garantis que c'est historique, à se taper le cul par terre d'un bout à l'autre. Depuis Pierre Dac, je ne m'étais pas autant marré (l'auteur, je ne sais pas s'il s'est marré, mais ça ne me paraît pas impossible). Entre le prieuré de Sion, les wisigoths, les cathares, les templiers, la famille à Jésus, les mérovingiens et j'arrête là, on n'en finirait pas, c'est du nanan. Je ne regrette pas le temps perdu (parce qu'il faut avouer qu'il n'y a pas grand-chose à gagner  ).

Dès que je trouve le titre, je vous le conseille (pas de l'acheter quand même, mais de le lire les jours où vous déprimez). Et ça devrait être obligatoire en fac d'histoire, et même en fac de sciences pour expliquer la différence entre une hypothèse et une démonstration    et peut-être en psychiatrie aussi sur le thème des bouffées délirantes.   

Sinon, je continuerai à traîner assez souvent, comme d'habitude, du côté de Rennes le château parce que le coin est superbe. Pour le trésor, je connais bien une proche parente de la bonne du curé Saunière (et ça c'est du véridique  ) , mais même elle, elle ne sait pas où est le trésor


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

à propos du monumental Jules V., moi je suis comme André Fraigneau, j'ai un faible pour Nord contre Sud et pour Les Indes Noires, même si c'est souvent un peu mal foutu côté intrigue (et puis le Château des Carpathes aussi)

(tout de même, avec son Mathias Sandorf il a pompé Dumas de façon éhontée)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

@ luc gé : je classe le DV code et ses inspirateurs dans la même catécorie que les rapports sur extraterestre... Ca amène à douter des vraies publications scientifiques


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Pour le bouquin dont auquel je causais précédemment, ça doit être (j'ai la flemme d'aller le chercher) : l'énigme sacrée de Leigh et consorts. Je regrette juste un truc : à la fin, ça finit un peu en queue de poisson ou en eau de boudin suivant vos préférences culinaire. Comme s'ils avaient décuité au momentd'écrire les dernières pages. C'est un scandale que leur éditeur leur ait pas remis une tournée, on aurait peut-être eu des révélations sur le trésor de Cro-magnon, les amours cachées de Lucy, et si Adam avait un nombril.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> à propos du monumental Jules V., moi je suis comme André Fraigneau, j'ai un faible pour Nord contre Sud et pour Les Indes Noires, même si c'est souvent un peu mal foutu côté intrigue (et puis le Château des Carpathes aussi)
> 
> (tout de même, avec son Mathias Sandorf il a pompé Dumas de façon éhontée)



Nord contre sud, j'aime beaucoup aussi : les personnages de vilains chez Jules ont souvent des côtés assez délirants ou bizarres ou simplement un peu décalés (dans ce cas les jumeaux, je vais pas dire que c'est délirant quand même !  ) Les côtés "mal foutu" chez Jules existent, bien sûr. Mais ils permettent peut-être justement de l'apprécier autrement. Plein d'écrivains ont revendiqué leur lecture de Jules, Julien Gracq a dit des choses très simples et très belles là-dessus.

Quant aux "indes noires", elle sont pour moi, à jamais sans doute, raccrochées au théâtre de la jeunesse : les téléfilms (enfin, c'est pas comme ça qu'on disait à l'époque) que Claude Santelli faisait au glorieux temps de la chaîne unique en noir et blanc. C'était souvent superbe et celui qui m'avait frappé le plus et dont des images sont restées dans ma petite tête, c'est "les indes noires" que je n'avais pas encore lu à l'époque.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> @ luc gé : je classe le DV code et ses inspirateurs dans la même catécorie que les rapports sur extraterestre... Ca amène à douter des vraies publications scientifiques



Je crois que je n'ai pas lu un seul bouquin sur les extraterrestres mais je doute qu'on puisse broder autant que nos 3 compères. Remarque, en réfléchissant bien, si Jésus était descendu du ciel dans un OVNI, que son collègue ait été enterré dans la tombe peinte par Poussin, que les mérovingiens soient un régiment d'élite des martiens, on doit pouvoir encore améliorer la macédoine !   

Sinon, pour ma part, je doute   que ça puisse amener à douter des vraies publications scientifiques : c'est comme si aller bouffer au macdo (ça non plus, j'ai jamais essayé   ) te faisait douter de l'intérêt d'aller bouffer à Laguiole chez Michel Bras    (je n'y suis pas allé non plus   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> @ luc gé : je classe le DV code et ses inspirateurs dans la même catécorie que les rapports sur extraterestre... Ca amène à douter des vraies publications scientifiques



Sur les publications scientifiques

Lorsque Einstein élabore la théorie de la relativité générale, il est obligé d'introduire une constante de cosmologie dans les équations. La découverte de l'expansion de l'Univers par Erwin Hubble conduit Einstein à écrire seul un article expliquant que la découverte rend superflue la constante de cosmologie.

Les références exactes de cet article publié dans les Sitzungsberichte der Preussischen Akademie der Wissenschaft sont : Einstein. A. (1931). Sitzungsber. Preuss. Akad. Wiss. 235-237. 

Dans la littérature, l'article est référencé sous les versions suivantes :

Einstein. A. (1931). Sitzsber. Preuss. Akad. Wiss. 235-237
Einstein. A. (1931). Sitsber. Preuss. Akad. Wiss. 235-237
Einstein. A. (1931). Sber. preuss. Akad. Wiss. 235-237
Einstein. A. (1931). Sb. Preuss. Akad. Wiss. 235-237
Einstein. A. S.-B. Preuss. Akad. Wiss. 1931. 235-237
Einstein. A. S. B. Preuss. Akad. Wiss. 1931. 235-237
Einstein, A., and Preuss, S. B., (1931). Akad. Wiss. 235-237

Cet article fondamental a été cité par un très grand nombre d'auteurs mais visiblement peu d'entre eux l'ont réellement lu : les recopies successives ont progressivement altéré les références exactes, introduisant des erreurs mineures et imperceptibles. De version en version, une légère modification est effectivement introduite pour finalement faire apparaître un co-auteur, Preuss S. B., qui avant de disparaître a réussi à co-écrire un des articles les plus importants de la physique.


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cet article fondamental a été cité par un très grand nombre d'auteurs mais visiblement peu d'entre eux l'ont réellement lu : les recopies successives ont progressivement altéré les références exactes, introduisant des erreurs mineures et imperceptibles. De version en version, une légère modification est effectivement introduite pour finalement faire apparaître un co-auteur, Preuss S. B., qui avant de disparaître a réussi à co-écrire un des articles les plus importants de la physique.



Remarque: c'était une période où l'on avait tendance à faire disparaître facilement les intellectuels, surtout dans cette région


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Remarque: c'était une période où l'on avait tendance à faire disparaître facilement les intellectuels, surtout dans cette région



sauf que là  il apparaît comme les extraterrestres dont parlaient mactiviste


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

En passant, l'année 2005 est l'année de la Physique (c'est l 'UNESCO qui invite !)

ici -->. 

et là -->.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sur les publications scientifiques
> 
> Lorsque Einstein élabore la théorie de la relativité générale, il est obligé d'introduire une constante de cosmologie dans les équations. La découverte de l'expansion de l'Univers par Erwin Hubble conduit Einstein à écrire seul un article expliquant que la découverte rend superflue la constante de cosmologie.
> 
> ...



Ce truc m'avait bien fait rire quand je l'avais lu. Ceci dit, comme il y a eu ensuite pas mal de débats sur la valeur de la constante cosmologique et qu'elle a donc montré sont intérêt, cet article n'est peut-être pas si fort que ça   

Sinon, je viens précisément de commencer le bouquin d'Eisenstaedt : "Avant Einstein" sur l'histoire des concepts liés à la relativité. Pour le peu que j'ai lu pour l'instant, ça semble valoir le coup.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce truc m'avait bien fait rire quand je l'avais lu. Ceci dit, comme il y a eu ensuite pas mal de débats sur la valeur de la constante cosmologique et qu'elle a donc montré sont intérêt, cet article n'est peut-être pas si fort que ça
> 
> Sinon, je viens précisément de commencer le bouquin d'Eisenstaedt : "Avant Einstein" sur l'histoire des concepts liés à la relativité. Pour le peu que j'ai lu pour l'instant, ça semble valoir le coup.



Tu pourras me dire les domaines que tu ne touches pas je ne me suis toujours pas remis du "lynchage"      lorsque je développais la question des ressources naturelles


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Dans la plupart des domaines, je ne fais que toucher du bout de doigts   
Au risque de me brûler et de dire des conneries.  

mais on ne se refait pas, j'aime bien lire, pourquoi pas des bouquins scientifiques aussi   
Mais, ça ne me donne souvent qu'un vernis qui part avec la pluie   
Et puis, l'avantage de l'âge, c'est qu'en cumulé, ça fait quand même du temps pour essayer de s'instruire un brin. 

PS. Pour les articles scientifiques, un des meilleurs reste quand même la "démonstration expérimentale d'une organisation tomatotopique chez la cantatrice"  par george Perec


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

bah oui, faut bien que vieillir ait des avantages parfois : à 40 balais (enfin 41 et quelques) j'ai ainsi trente ans de lecture derrière moi ; un mec de 20 ans n'en a jamais que 10  
et je me dis qu'à 60 berges, j'aurais 50 années de lecture - ça fait de quoi nourrir la mémoire


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, faut bien que vieillir ait des avantages parfois : à 40 balais (enfin 41 et quelques) j'ai ainsi trente ans de lecture derrière moi ; un mec de 20 ans n'en a jamais que 10
> et je me dis qu'à 60 berges, j'aurais 50 années de lecture - ça fait de quoi nourrir la mémoire



Sans compter le fait que ça ne lit plus guère "un mec de 20ans" 

Il faut se méfier tout de même, comme dirait le bon vieux Bergson : la mémoire ça sert surtout à oublier


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, faut bien que vieillir ait des avantages parfois : à 40 balais (enfin 41 et quelques) j'ai ainsi trente ans de lecture derrière moi ; un mec de 20 ans n'en a jamais que 10
> et je me dis qu'à 60 berges, j'aurais 50 années de lecture - ça fait de quoi nourrir la mémoire



Quel a priori


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Faut vraiment que je récupère les bouquins de la bibliothèque de la maison de quand j'étais ado. J'ai des JV en pagaille, des jolies éditions que mon grand-père m'offrait pour mon anni et ça me ferait ch*** de racheter en poche.
J'ai vu un numéro spécial du Figaro sur lui chez mon frère. L'édito m'a énervé, je l'ai pas acheté.
Pour _DV Code_, ça peut-peut-être un tissu d'anneries et ne rien enlever au fait qu'on le lâche difficilement. Pour moi, c'est à rapprocher des _X-Files_, on croit pas forcément à la théorie du complot ou aux petits hommes verts (quoi que) mais les premières saisons de la série scotchaient ma petite personne tard devant mon Mac (j'avais un LC630 avec carte TV Tuner).

Dans _Angels and Demons_ du même DB, j'ai halluciné sur les fameux dessins représentant chaque énigme. Pour un typographe, c'est un défi passionnant, seul problème, j'ai pas le talent... pas encore !


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Hop je viens de me finir le 2eme volume d'une suite écrite par Bernard Cornwell.

Toujours aussi passionant ses bouquins a lui, après la trilogie excellente sur la vie d'Arthur, j'ai attaqué sa nouvelle trilogie sur le graal.

Après "La lance de Saint George", "L'archer du roi". Si les histoires du moyen age vous plaisent, faut surtout pas passer a côté. D'autant plus que c'est bien ecrit, pas d'ultra heroisme gniangnian, c'est très documenté et tout est basé sur des faits historiques. Pis ca fait vrai quoi.

Bref je recommande ces 2 trilogies.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un numéro spécial du Figaro sur lui chez mon frère. L'édito m'a énervé, je l'ai pas acheté.



J'ai eu la même réaction sur l'édito   Je ne suis pas sûr que son style soit meilleur que celui de Jules qu'il critique   Maintenant, chacun peut critiquer s'il veut, je trouve juste que c'est paradoxal pour l'édito d'un numéro spécial, de faire causer quelq'un qui ne semble pas avoir d'affinités particulières avec Jules. Ah s'il y avait eu un édito de Julien Gracq   , ça aurait certainement été plus pertinent (et sans être purement encensoir).

Pour Da vinci : je n'ai pas d'opinion en bien ou en mal sur le bouquin, je n'ai même pas regardé la 4ème de couverture mais le battage médiatique est un peu délirant et ça ne me pousse pas à l'acheter  . Moi, ce qui m'amusait, c'est le délire sur quoi ça repose, non pas dans da vinci (c'est un roman, c'est normal de délirer) mais sur tout le folklore autour.


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Sur JVerne  : un N° spécial de la revue l'ARC (1966) avec des textes de Francis Lacassin, Michel Foucault, Michel Serres, Marcel Brion, Michel Butor, etc.

et l'excellente biographie écrite par son petit-fils Jean-Jules Verne (Hachette 1973)

(les deux achetés chez des bouquinistes il y a déjà longtemps, sais pas si on les trouve encore)


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Sorti en français aussi :


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

"les maitres penseurs" d'Elisabeth Levy (avis aux amateurs, je sais qu'il y en a  )

"les mystères de la foret d'orient" ouvrage historique sur les templiers

"Laboratoire de catastrophe generale" de Dantec (décrassage de bulbe formatté assuré).


----------



## macelene (10 Février 2005)

J'adore...Arturro... plein de références à d'autres auteurs LAtino  comme F.Coloane et bien d'autres  et puis la Mer...​


----------



## flerays (10 Février 2005)

Autre lecture récente très jolie:
"le vieux qui lisait des romans d'amour" de Luis Sepulveda

c'est court mais on se laisse porter avec plaisir


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

...Mais alors, si on commence avec les "latinos", on a pas fini !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

oup la, j'ai loupe plein d'episodes moi, depuis hier...
bon, alors werber ça n'a enerve personne...
Houellebecq je sais pas mais j'ai un pote qui a tout lu pour pouvoir dire qu'il detestait, eh ben...
il deteste!   
et alors da vinci code, ok ca se lit facilement et c'est un deivertissement bien foutu (un peu comme un film d'action ricain bien monte) mais il est assez dangereux, dans le sens ou l'auteur precise que tous les details historiques sont exacts, ce qui est faux bien sur. 
En tout cas c'est certain le prieure de sion, l'organisation dont il parle (et dont il certifie l'existence) existe en effet, mais deuis le debut des annees 80...
elle a ete cree par un francais illumine qui en etait probablement l'unique membre...
alors victor hugo, de vinci et cocteau auraient appartenu a cette societe...  :mouais: 

on peut etre sur que les tour operators qui font faire le tour de paris a des ricains en goguette oublient de preciser ca...
ah les salauds!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

du coup j'ai oublie de dire un truc   
je l'ai deja dit mais je repete : LISEZ DU LOUP DURAND  bon dieu d'bon d'la!!
"daddy" et "le jaguar", la on voyage les enfants, je ne vous dis que ça...


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on peut etre sur que les tour operators qui font faire le tour de paris a des ricains en goguette oublient de preciser ca...
> ah les salauds!



Quand j'étais plus jeune en visitant le Château d'If j'étais tombé sur un guide qui indiquait à tout le monde où se trouvait la cellule d'Edmond Dantès (sic)

De la farce à l'escroquerie il n'y a souvent qu'un pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

ouaip, comme les gens qui font visiter le "manoir de dracula" en transylvanie!!
j'ai vu ça récemment j'ai ri...
...
mais j'ai ri!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est certain le prieure de sion, l'organisation dont il parle (et dont il certifie l'existence) existe en effet, mais deuis le debut des annees 80...
> elle a ete cree par un francais illumine qui en etait probablement l'unique membre...
> alors victor hugo, de vinci et cocteau auraient appartenu a cette societe...  :mouais:



Faux ! il n'y a pas plus de certitudes que cet "illuminé" soit le premier "grand maitre" du prieuré qu'il n'y a de certitudes que le prieuré existe depuis 900 ans...

Apres tout pourquoi pas ... 3/4 de nos politiques ne sont ils pas Francs macons ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais alors, si on commence avec les "latinos", on a pas fini !!



J'ai bien aimé


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Faux ! il n'y a pas plus de certitudes que cet "illuminé" soit le premier "grand maitre" du prieuré qu'il n'y a de certitudes que le prieuré existe depuis 900 ans...
> 
> Apres tout pourquoi pas ... 3/4 de nos politiques ne sont ils pas Francs macons ?



il est possible que tu aies raison
a ce moment la, il n'y a pas de certitude, dans un sens ou dans l'autre...
donc il est tout aussi dangereux de donner une des deux hypotheses dans un livre tres lu en disant que c'est la verite.
ca ne change absolument rien a ce que je disais.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il est possible que tu aies raison
> a ce moment la, il n'y a pas de certitude, dans un sens ou dans l'autre...
> donc il est tout aussi dangereux de donner une des deux hypotheses dans un livre tres lu en disant que c'est la verite.
> ca ne change absolument rien a ce que je disais.



Disons que concernant les Templiers et le Prieuré, hormis le fait que ces 2 ordres aient bien existé, les certitudes sur ces sujets laissent souvent place à des hypothèses historiques mais aussi "ésotériques" très sérieuses et parfaitement plausibles. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il n'y a pas que des hypothèses fantaisistes de charlatans sur ces 2 sujets. Ce "flou" est principalement dû, hormis le "secret" intrinsèques de ces 2 ordres, au "savoir" qui ne fut jamais transmis par l'écrit.

Michelet n'a t-il pas déclaré que la fin des Templiers a été "le plus grand cataclysme" que l'occident ait connu dans le dernier millénaire....


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

le probleme reste le meme : 
on ne donne pas une hypothese, aussi plausible soit-elle, en disant que c'est la verite.
une hypothese reste une hypothese et doit etre presentee en tant que telle, tant qu'elle n'a pu etre verifiee. 
la verite historique est ailleurs...   
quant a michelet, tout le monde s'accorde a dire qu'il etait plus poete qu'autre chose... surtout les historiens contemporains...
en tout cas c'est ce qu'on me disait a l'ecole.


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

On parle toujours du Da Vinci Code là ?

Je ne sais pas pour les éditions françaises, mais pour celle en VO que j'ai lue, il y a une petite introduction qui explique rapidement ce qu'est l'opus dei et les théories sur ce prieuré et qui surtout explique qu'il s'agit d'un _roman_.
Depuis quand on attend que ce qu'il y a dans un roman soit vrai ???
Il faudrait croire tout ce qu'il y a dans les romans de SF ???

Personellement je l'ai lu comme tel, comme un roman, et j'ai aimé. 
De là à y croire...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Faux ! il n'y a pas plus de certitudes que cet "illuminé" soit le premier "grand maitre" du prieuré qu'il n'y a de certitudes que le prieuré existe depuis 900 ans...
> 
> Apres tout pourquoi pas ... 3/4 de nos politiques ne sont ils pas Francs macons ?



Peux-tu prouver tes élucubrations, s'il te plaît ? :hein:


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on ne donne pas une hypothese, aussi plausible soit-elle, en disant que c'est la verite.
> une hypothese reste une hypothese et doit etre presentee en tant que telle, tant qu'elle n'a pu etre verifiee.



Il n'y a pas écrit "Roman" sur la couverture ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas écrit "Roman" sur la couverture ?



un roman dans la preface duquel on precise que tous les details historiques sont veridiques, y compris l'histoire du prieure de sion...
donc une fiction presentee comme telle, qui melange du faux et du vrai en pretendant que tout est vrai...

est-ce plus clair?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Mais plante la donc... petit lézardé du plaftard...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

aie...
p'tet pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais plante la donc... petit lézardé du plaftard...


 
PS :


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le probleme reste le meme :
> on ne donne pas une hypothese, aussi plausible soit-elle, en disant que c'est la verite.
> une hypothese reste une hypothese et doit etre presentee en tant que telle, tant qu'elle n'a pu etre verifiee.
> la verite historique est ailleurs...
> ...




Je connais plein de physiciens des astres, d'archéologues, d'historiens qui ont publiés thèses, articles, livres reposants sur des hypothèses...leurs travaux comportent forcement une part de déductions...Les plus grandes "civilisations" dont les templiers font partie sont encore loin d'avoir été comprises de façon exhaustive.

maintenant ce bouquin je ne l'ai pas lu ... mais s'il affirme explicitement que son contenu est 100 % véridique c'est quelque peu "risqué"...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un roman dans la preface duquel on precise que tous les details historiques sont veridiques, y compris l'histoire du prieure de sion...
> donc une fiction presentee comme telle, qui melange du faux et du vrai en pretendant que tout est vrai...
> 
> est-ce plus clair?


 
non, non.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu prouver tes élucubrations, s'il te plaît ? :hein:



que nos politicards nationaux soient francs macons dans une large majorité ?


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> que nos politicards nationaux soient francs macons dans une large majorité ?



J'ai écrit *TES *élucubrations. Je faisais référence donc aux 2 points, le Prieuré de Sion et les francs-maçons....


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un roman dans la preface duquel on precise que tous les details historiques sont veridiques, y compris l'histoire du prieure de sion...
> donc une fiction presentee comme telle, qui melange du faux et du vrai en pretendant que tout est vrai...
> 
> est-ce plus clair?



Non, vraiment pas.

Si tu pouvais recommencer avec le futal sur les chevilles... peut-être que...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écrit *TES *élucubrations. Je faisais référence donc aux 2 points, le Prieuré de Sion et les francs-maçons....



ben *hormis* ceux qui ont trempé dans les "affaires" ou certaines obédiences étaient plus que parties prenantes, *hormis* ceux sur qui des "soupçons" tres nets ont pesé ici et là, *hormis* ceux qui ce sont déclarés eux-mêmes...

il serait plus simple qu'on évoque ceux qui le sont pas plutot que ceux qui le sont pas....

sur le prieuré de sion, il a existé, c'est indéniable...ce n'est pas une invention du roman Da Vinci Code..reste à savoir quand, qui et comment...

http://www.rennes-le-chateau.org/rlctoday/prieure de sion.htm


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour les éditions françaises, mais pour celle en VO que j'ai lue, il y a une *petite introduction qui explique rapidement ce qu'est l'opus dei et les théories sur ce prieuré et qui surtout explique qu'il s'agit d'un roman.*
> Depuis quand on attend que ce qu'il y a dans un roman soit vrai ???
> Il faudrait croire tout ce qu'il y a dans les romans de SF ???
> 
> ...



est-ce que ça aurait été zappé à la traduction ?
ou cela dépend-t-il de l'éditeur ????



_hihihi
marrant de se citer _


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben *hormis* ceux qui ont trempé dans les "affaires" ou certaines obédiences étaient plus que parties prenantes, *hormis* ceux sur qui des "soupçons" tres nets ont pesé ici et là, *hormis* ceux qui ce sont déclarés eux-mêmes...
> 
> il serait plus simple qu'on évoque ceux qui le sont pas plutot que ceux qui le sont pas....
> 
> sur le prieuré de sion, il a existé, c'est indéniable...ce n'est pas une invention du roman Da Vinci Code..reste à savoir quand, qui et comment...



On ne comprend absolument rien, *hormis* le fait que c'est hyper confus.

Dans le genre "je vais me retirer dans un milieu autorisé à penser, afin d'en tirer les conclusions nécessaires qui s'imposent à la réflexion du moment", c'est pas mal.

C'est qui "ceux" ? Des noms !


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Merci krystof


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

bon, ok...
voila ce qui est dit dans cette bloody introduction...
`(vous m'avez enerve, voila, alors je suis alle chercher l'objet du delit)
top c'est parti ouvrez les guillemets : 

LES FAITS​
La societe secrete du prieure de sion a ete fondee en 1099, apres la premiere croisade. On a decouvert en 1975, à la bibliotheque nationale, des parchemins connus sous le nom de dossiers secrets, ou figurent les noms de certains membres du prieure, parmi lesquels on trouve Sir Isaac Newton, Boticelli, Victor Hugo et Leonardo Da Vinci.

(...)

Toutes les descriptions de monuments, d'oeuvres d'art, de documents et de rituels secrets évoqués sont avérés.

fermez les guillemets.
Le passage que j'ai zappe (la flemme) parle de l'opus dei et ne nous interessait pas aujourd'hui (on en parlera demain   )
blague a part, maintenant que vous avez le machin sous les yeux, et sachant qu'au sujet du prieure de sion, l'auteur n'en sait pas plus que vous et moi, j'espere que vous comprendrez quand je vous dis que dans ce ROMAN, l'auteur sort des elements de FICTION (jusque la d'accord) en les faisant passer pour des VERITES... (et la chui plus d'accord)

si yen a encore qui n'ont pas compris je risque de baisser les bras... attention... :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

ah merde chui a la bourre, on est passes aux franc-maçons la...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On ne comprend absolument rien, *hormis* le fait que c'est hyper confus.
> 
> Dans le genre "je vais me retirer dans un milieu autorisé à penser, afin d'en tirer les conclusions nécessaires qui s'imposent à la réflexion du moment", c'est pas mal.
> 
> C'est qui "ceux" ? Des noms !



tu prends tes doigts les plus agiles que tu possèdes et tu fais des recherches avec mots clés :

"Nice", "Elf", "fausses factures", "casino", "pradille". 

le nouvel obs dont on peut pas dire qu'il est de droite se posait la question suivante :

"Malgré la vague des scandales qui a éclaboussé les loges dans les années 1990, la franc-maçonnerie, en apparence, ne s?est jamais si bien portée. Mais moralement, les maçons ont-ils surmonté la crise? Peuvent-ils transcender leurs divisions et leurs querelles? Quelle est aujourd?hui leur influence dans la vie intellectuelle et politique?"

a croire que tu etais, je ne sais ou dans les 15 dernieres années...sur Zorg ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que ça aurait été zappé à la traduction ?
> ou cela dépend-t-il de l'éditeur ????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> tu prends tes doigts les plus agiles que tu possèdes et tu fais des recherches avec mots clés :
> 
> "Nice", "Elf", "fausses factures", "casino", "pradille".
> 
> ...




Ces 15 dernières années, j'étais justement sur Nice.

Seulement, c'est toi qui a avancé certains propos. On ne demande qu'à te croire, mais pour cela, il faudrait juste que tu sois un peu plus clair, puisque, manifestement, tes sources d'informations te permettent d'en savoir plus que nous.


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

Ben il décrit juste dans les faits qu'une société secrète a existé...

point

le reste c'est le roman
on aime ou on aime pas, mais ce n'est qu'un roman


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben il décrit juste dans les faits qu'une société secrète a existé...
> 
> point



Pas si secrète que ça alors, cette société


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> tu prends tes doigts les plus agiles que tu possèdes et tu fais des recherches avec mots clés :
> 
> "Nice", "Elf", "fausses factures", "casino", "pradille".
> 
> ...


 
C'est qui Zorg ?

On comprend rien...

Et Krystof a l'air de mauvaise humeur....


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas si secrète que ça alors, cette société


 beeen euuuh...
oui :rose:

pas de quoi en faire un fromage alors


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Zorg ?
> 
> On comprend rien...
> 
> Et Krystof a l'air de mauvaise humeur....



Non, tout va très bien. J'ai repris deux fois des pâtes ce midi   

Et toi, marcha ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Mouais, au boulot...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ces 15 dernières années, j'étais justement sur Nice.
> 
> Seulement, c'est toi qui a avancé certains propos. On ne demande qu'à te croire, mais pour cela, il faudrait juste que tu sois un peu plus clair, puisque, manifestement, tes sources d'informations te permettent d'en savoir plus que nous.



mes sources sont les memes qui tout ceux qui se documentent sur les "affaires" scandalo-politico-judiciaires de notre beau pays...

si tu n'as rien entendu concernant le parquet de Nice et ses affaires alors que tu vis à Nice...ni moi ni personne ne pouvons rien pour toi...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> mes sources sont les memes qui tout ceux qui se documentent sur les "affaires" scandalo-politico-judiciaires de notre beau pays...
> 
> si tu n'as rien entendu concernant le parquet de Nice et ses affaires alors que tu vis à Nice...ni moi ni personne ne pouvons rien pour toi...



Tu as écrit les 3/4 des hommes politiques..... Seraient-ils tous à Nice ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> mes sources sont les memes qui tout ceux qui se documentent sur les "affaires" scandalo-politico-judiciaires de notre beau pays...
> 
> si tu n'as rien entendu concernant le parquet de Nice et ses affaires alors que tu vis à Nice...ni moi ni personne ne pouvons rien pour toi...


 
Moi aussi je vis à Nice, j'ai rien vu, rien entendu, et de toute façon je dirai rien.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu as écrit les 3/4 des hommes politiques..... Seraient-ils tous à Nice ?



heureusement que non ...  

Mais Nice a été (est ?) un bastion connu et reconnu...C'est pas le juge Renard qui dirait le contraire   

ou Montgolfier ...  :rateau:


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> si tu n'as rien entendu concernant le parquet de Nice et ses affaires alors que tu vis à Nice...ni moi ni personne ne pouvons rien pour toi...



La seule chose que je peux dire avec certitude concernant le parquet de Nice, c'est qu'il a tendance à gonfler les jours d'humidité


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que je peux dire avec certitude concernant le parquet de Nice, c'est qu'il a tendance à gonfler les jours d'humidité



et à se compenser pendant les beaux jours ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben il décrit juste dans les faits qu'une société secrète a existé...
> 
> point
> 
> ...



ben non c'est pas si anodin je trouve...
il dit que ça existe alors que personne sait, deja...
et ensuite il donne le nom de soit-disant membres, pareil, sans savoir si c'est vrai ou non...

alors et d'une ils sont morts ok mais on ne raconte pas n'importe quoi sur n'importe qui... (ça s'fait pas et pis c'est tout  )
et de deux plein de lecteurs vont le prendre pour argent comptant : on appelle ça de la desinformation, c'est po bien, et la c'est pour faire du fric en jouant sur du sensationnel...

eh ben moi j'dis...
C'EST PÔ BIEN m'sieur dan brown!!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il fait du pognon, ça en soi c'est respectable...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> "affaires" scandalo-politico-judiciaires
> droite
> gauche
> politique
> ...



Par souci d'éviter un énième débordement sur des sujets volontairement polémiques, il vous est prié de revenir au sujet d'origine : votre dernier bon bouquin (pour les personnes ayant des déficiences mnésiques, s'en référer au 1er post.)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il vous est prié de revenir au sujet d'origine : votre dernier bon bouquin (pour les personnes ayant des déficiences mnésiques, s'en référer au 1er post.)



http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...842/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/402-4643849-4239349


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

c'est vrai que ça a deborde...
moi qui disais pas plus tard qu'hier que c'etait l'harmonie totale sur ce thread, je suis deçu deçu deçu...  

en attendant de vous remettre, lisez donc "demain les chiens" de Clifford D. Simak...

(ben si tu lis que des bouquins comme ça, pas étonnant que tu t'emportes des que ca cause politique, nouveau et alors...  )   :rateau:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ça a deborde...
> moi qui disais pas plus tard qu'hier que c'etait l'harmonie totale sur ce thread, je suis deçu deçu deçu...
> 
> en attendant de vous remettre, lisez donc "demain les chiens" de Clifford D. Simak...
> ...



je me suis emporté sur rien du tout ... relis bien... il vous remercie...on m'a demandé d'expliquer mes propos sur les sociétés "secretes" en rapport avec Da Vinci....qui est un livre jusqu'a preuve du contraire...

Merci de relire....les derniers messages...Finn truc a une dent contre moi mais j'avoue que je m'en tamponne assez severement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Merci de relire....les derniers messages...Finn truc a une dent contre moi mais j'avoue que je m'en tamponne assez severement



Tu es instament prié de suivre les consignes données précédemment et ce plusieurs fois.
Tes allusions monomaniaques à la politique sont non seulement excessives, mais comme je te l'ai répété plusieurs fois en contradiction avec la charte.
S'il y en a bien un ici qui doit se relire, c'est bien toi ! Relis la façon dont tu alpagues les autres membres !

Inutile de contourner le problème en en faisant une histoire de personne. Tu n'es pas un martyr.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas un martyr.



D'ailleurs ca tombe bien, je relis actuellement carnet de route d'un certains Ernesto Guevara....
Promis a un bel avenir ce petit....  
Parait qu'ils en ont fait un film.....quelqu'un l'a vu???

En tout cas, bon livre....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Je me méfie de ce genre d'hagiographies d'icônes populaires récupérées... Et de biographies en général. Sauf quand l'intérêt éventuel de l'auteur est moins évident. Je n'arrive pas à me mettre en tête une bio qui m'ait marqué sur le plan littéraire, à vrai dire, sauf livres historiques...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ca tombe bien, je relis actuellement carnet de route d'un certains Ernesto Guevara....
> Promis a un bel avenir ce petit....
> Parait qu'ils en ont fait un film.....quelqu'un l'a vu???
> 
> En tout cas, bon livre....



un pote a moi, prof d'histoire geo achté qualifié, m'a confié un soir de beuverie que c'etait un tres bon film...
...
mais meme avec ca j'suis pa alle le voir


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> en attendant de vous remettre, lisez donc "demain les chiens" de Clifford D. Simak...


un bon bouquin : le père Simak a des côté sun peu braduburiens, il fait plus anglais qu'américain, si on peut dire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> un bon bouquin : le père Simak a des côté sun peu braduburiens, il fait plus anglais qu'américain, si on peut dire



Que du pipo   

En ce moment les Puissances de l'invisible de Tim Powers


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> chut chut, tais toi laisse le dire, comment c'est trop interessant!!



ah ben vous voyez bien qu'il fallait le laisser causer le Luc G!!  
je l'savais!
...
eh, c'est vrai que c'est marrant de se citer!


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Pour en revenir aux bouquins sur le secret et la théorie du complot (j'ai dit les bouquins, Finn   ), je conseille vraiment, d'une part à ceux qui ont lu da vinci truc, d'autre part à ceux qui aiment les histoires de sociétés secrètes, et enfin à ceux qui détestent les sociétés secrètes ou ce qu'on dit à leur sujet mais qui ont un peu d'humour (surtout ceux-là, peut-être) de lire "l'éngime secrète" un soir où ils ont la flemme de lire quelque chose d'intelligent.

Les premier en apprendront un peu sur les sources du roman et pourront en prime se vanter de faire de l'analyse des sources littéraires. Les deuxièmes auront de quoi fantasmer pendant un siècle ou deux (j'ai oublié de vous parler de Jeanne d'arc, de de Gaulle et de quelques autres, mais ne vous en faites pas, ils sont aussi sur le coup   ). Les derniers pourront se bidonner à leur aise (c'est pour ça qu'ils faut de l'humour).

Et enfin, les scientifiques pourront s'instruire utilement sur la notion de "démonstration". je peux vous donner d'autres références sur le sujet mais elles sont nettement plus barbantes.

En résumé, pourvu que vous n'ayez pas à l'acheter pour ça (il faut quand même pas pousser), lisez ce bouquin, il en vaut la peine. À titre d'illustration sur la théorie de la démonstration mise en oeuvre, un 'tit exemple cité brut de chez brut :

"Ainsi, sans être prouvée de façon vraiment irréfutable, la possibilité  d'une migration juive en Arcadie ne peut en aucun cas être formellement exclue"

C'est vrai que littérairement, c'est un peu léger d'où l'absence d'irréfutabilité. Alors, une fois lu cet étrange objet de fantasmes, plongez-vous dans Vialatte qui lui ne craint pas d'affirmer : "l'éléphant est irréfutable"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2005)

Apple confidential 2   :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2005)

moi je note tout ça, et je relance d'un aldous huxley, le meilleur des mondes, histoire de reflechir un brin???
a qui la main?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi je note tout ça, et je relance d'un aldous huxley, le meilleur des mondes, histoire de reflechir un brin???
> a qui la main?



J'te vois, plus un "La faune de l'espace" d'A.E. Van Voght de mieux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi je note tout ça, et je relance d'un aldous huxley, le meilleur des mondes, histoire de reflechir un brin???
> a qui la main?



Les voies d'Anubis de Tim Powers


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'te vois, plus un "La faune de l'espace" d'A.E. Van Voght de mieux



ah merde merde j'vais d'voir me coucher là...
...
bon ok, je relance d'un stephen king : "la part des tenebres", pour voir.
et je ne parle pas de lui pour lancer une polemique, moi j'adore et pis c'est tout!  
et ce bouquin la c'est vraiment celui que je prefere, alors pas de gros mots hein! :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah merde merde j'vais d'voir me coucher là...
> ...
> bon ok, je relance d'un stephen king : "la part des tenebres", pour voir.
> et je ne parle pas de lui pour lancer une polemique, moi j'adore et pis c'est tout!
> et ce bouquin la c'est vraiment celui que je prefere, alors pas de gros mots hein! :hein:



Bah, on aime, ou on aime pas ... mais on dit pas "beurk !"


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on aime, ou on aime pas ... mais on dit pas "beurk !"



dans mes bras!!  
qu'elle est douce la quietude retrouvee de ce thread!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> dans mes bras!!
> qu'elle est douce la quietude retrouvee de ce thread!



Il est vrai qu'un thread si interessant sur la literrature puisse partir en c***** , je trouve ca particulierement desesperant.....

bref, je suis d'accord avec toi Mactie,(tiens calimero remplacé par un oeuf, tu retournes en enfance...) les biographies ne m'attirent que peu,mais celle la presente une vision de l'amerique latine plutot interessante....je crois qu'il vaut mieux le voir comme un roman parlant d'un joli voyage initiatique que d'une bio classique......Et surtout il ne faut pas s'arreter au nom de son auteur....enfin, c'est mon avis......

quand au film......faudrait que je me laisse tenter.......
mais j'en ai un peu marre de tous ces films qui nous massacrent de superbes livres....(style:le seigneur des ......ou bientot le meilleur des mondes....;et il y en a tellement...)

enfin, voila......


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais j'en ai un peu marre de tous ces films qui nous massacrent de superbes livres....(style:le seigneur des ......ou bientot le meilleur des mondes....;et il y en a tellement...)
> 
> enfin, voila......



Il faut suivre le conseil de Jean-Luc Godard :

on ne peut faire l'adaptation que d'un roman de seconde catégorie, d'une ½uvre moyenne ou même mauvaise on peut faire un très bon film; d'un chef d'½uvre on ne peut rien tirer: c'est voué à l'échec et c'est la limite du cinéma.


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

Pour Luc G
Mon père me disait toujours que quelqu'un qui aime Alexandre Vialatte ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais
  

Sinon pour reprendre le fil du sujet, j'ai terminé Thackeray (Vanity Fair, que je lis en anglais)
j'achève La saison à Bahia d'Hugues Rebell 
et je suis plongé dans Pierre ou les ambiguïtés de Melville
et quand je suis d'humeur (les amateurs comprendront), je lis un coup de  Lourdes, lentes  d'André Hardellet


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais j'en ai un peu marre de tous ces films qui nous massacrent de superbes livres....(style:le seigneur des ......ou bientot le meilleur des mondes....;et il y en a tellement...)
> 
> enfin, voila......



ils vont faire le meilleur des mondes en film??!!!
je savais pas du tout, ya des dates prevues?
dans tous les cas c'est sur, ils vont en faire un truc tout pourri avec un gros happy end a la fin mais bon... j'aimerais bien le voir quand il sortira pour pouvoir critiquer...
 

(sinon moi je l'ai trouve tres bien adapte, le seigneur des anneaux, mais tous les gouts sont dans la nature...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pour Luc G
> Mon père me disait toujours que quelqu'un qui aime Alexandre Vialatte ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais



actuellement à 2 pas de chez moi   (si si je vous assure)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

Allez mon coup de coeur "littéraire" que je dédicace à LucG 
*150 petites expériences de psychologie* de _Serge Ciccoti_ sorti chez Dunod (2004) pour moins de 20 ¤.


en clair, ce sont 150 expériences de psychologie scientifique décrites très (trop ?) simplement et accessibles pour tout un chacun. On y apprend des choses fortement interessantes sur le comportement et la cognition humaine :


l'importance de la poignée de main dans un entetien
l'explication des différences hommes-femmes en maths à l'école,
pourquoi nous attribuons la cause de nos échecs aux autres et nous attribuons la réussite ?
êtes vous plus intelligent que vos parents ? (ca c'est une question pour thebig  )
ppourquoi bâîllez-vous quand vous voyez quelqu'un bâiller ?
comment faire pour obtenir de gros pourboires ?
pourquoi tous les feux sont ils rouges quand vous êtes pressés ?
Un ordinateur flatteur peut-il vous émouvoir ?
....

A chaque question, une voire 2 ou 3 petites expériences brièvement décrites afin de soutenir une réponse argumentée scientifiquement.

Tout çà en 7 chapitres : 
* L'influence des schémas sur les jugements et les comportements ;
* Perception, attention, mémoire et intelligence ;
* Gestion de l?image de soi ;
* Influences sociales, pouvoirs et manipulation ;
* Jugements, attributions et explications ;
* Motivation, émotion et personnalité ;
* Quelques différences hommes-femmes.

A lire .. d'urgence pour(re)découvrir la psycho-truc :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

Dans le même ordre d'idée : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Explications sur l'origine de quiproquos de la vie quotidienne, plein d'humour, de bon sens, d'exemples pratiques, et totalement dépourvu de jargon psychoscientificopontifiant.

Il y a aussi LES suites de cet ouvrage :






et






Tiens, y zont changés la couv pour çui là !


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> et quand je suis d'humeur (les amateurs comprendront), je lis un coup de  Lourdes, lentes  d'André Hardellet



Un bouquin sublime


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allez mon coup de coeur "littéraire" que je dédicace à LucG
> *150 petites expériences de psychologie* de _Serge Ciccoti_ sorti chez Dunod (2004) pour moins de 20 ¤.



Merci, Finn   
je te promets que, s'il sort en poche, je l'achète, et surtout j'essaye de le lire   
(non pas que j'ai peur de ne pas y arriver, mais le voisinage immédiat de mon lit ressemble à un étalage de bouquiniste : y a des piles de partout et je me demande bien quand je vais arriver à les faire diminuer significativement.


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ca tombe bien, je relis actuellement carnet de route d'un certains Ernesto Guevara....
> Promis a un bel avenir ce petit....
> Parait qu'ils en ont fait un film.....quelqu'un l'a vu???
> 
> En tout cas, bon livre....




Si tu avais lu l'ensemble du post tu saurais qu'il a déjà été mentionné  !


J'ai abandonné ma lecture de D. Eribon, _Réflexions sur la question gay_, j'avoue manquer cruellement de base quand on me parle de Proust, Wilde et surtout, Foucault.
Tant pis, je me délecte encore du _Cri du Peuple_ de Tardi -Vautrin en alternance avec _Julian_ de Gore Vidal


----------



## flerays (14 Février 2005)

ohla!
on s'en va un week end et ça part en live ici!
Effectivement nous qui cherchions un livre pour enflammer les foules... Da Vinci Code grand vainqueur!!    

Maintenant que c'est fait, revenons à l'harmonie si bien évoquée par bobbynountchak (bon d'accord vous l'avez retrouvée sans m'attendre...  ).
Puisqu'on est dans les livres scientifiques un peu vulgarisés pour grand publique averti  , il y a toujours le classique "une brève histoire du temps" de stephen hawking. Bon d'accord, la fin du livre se complique drôlement, mais tout le début est vraiment passionnant (pour peu qu'on aime la science évidemment).


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais lu l'ensemble du post tu saurais qu'il a déjà été mentionné  !



Et, je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas tout relu etant donne que je viens d'un fil fusionne.....mais je vais faire l'effort d'une bonne relecture de toutr ca.....merki. 

(moins culturel que tous les bons livres deja cite...) Je viens de relire toutes la collection des Hellboy (reedite en joli format cartonne) vraiment tres agreable...ceux qui ont aprecie le film (celui la etait bien realise,merci del toro ) devraient ce regaler, les autres aussi....


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> [..]Puisqu'on est dans les livres scientifiques un peu vulgarisés pour grand publique averti  , il y a toujours le classique "une brève histoire du temps" de stephen hawking. Bon d'accord, la fin du livre se complique drôlement, mais tout le début est vraiment passionnant (pour peu qu'on aime la science évidemment).



J'avais lu un merveilleux bouquin, écrit en collaboration avec des scientifiques passionnés par Startrek: ça s'appelait _Startrek ou comment traverser l'espace et le temps en pantoufle_ (ou un nom comme ça) et c'était génial: très simple d'approche (et donc _à la fin_ très compliqué  ). Ils démontaient toutes les abberrations ou impossibilités de la série, tout ça avec beaucoup d'affection pour leur série préférée. 

Je l'ai prêté et on me l'a jamais rendu...  Si quelqu'un a les références exactes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même ordre d'idée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le meme ordre d'idée .. moui  Une volonté d'expliquer les différences, voui, mais la comparaison s'arrete là. Car c'est seulement une volonté. Pour l'explication, elle ne repose sur rien de tangible. Pour info, la donzelle n'est que journaliste, et femme. Son argumentation se base sur des "on-dit", des spéculations, et son expérience personnelle subjective. Comme tu dis, c'est du bon sens, du lieu commun, du cliché. Bref de la croyance :rateau:

Certes il y a de la documentation.. mais quelle documentation ! 



			
				Ellen Willer a dit:
			
		

> Quelles sont ces différences ?
> Hommes et femmes sont très différents sur le plan *cérébral et hormonal*. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis, ce sont les scientifiques, moi, je n'ai fait que me documenter. Au départ de la vie humaine, hommes et femmes avaient chacun leurs activités vitales.
> L'homme était un chasseur, son boulot consistait à partir en forêt, repérer une proie, la viser, la toucher, la récupérer et retrouver facilement le chemin de sa caverne. De ce fait, les hommes ont développé une capacité spatiale nécessaire à la survie.
> La femme, elle, était cantonnée à vivre dans la grotte. Elle veillait sur les enfants et sur le feu. Elle vivait en groupe de femmes ce qui lui permettait d'être plus socialisée que l'homme. Elle avait tout de suite un sens très aigu pour repérer tout ce qui ne fonctionnait pas au sein de la tribu. On dit d'ailleurs aujourd'hui que les femmes savent détecter d'un simple regard ce qui ne va pas : c'est l'intuition féminine.



Bah voyons ! Vision bioogisante, darwinienne et tout le toutim. C'est vrai que la différence principale entre l'homme et la femme .. elle n'est que biologique... 

Mon propos ici est de dire que cet ouvrage, qui se lit comme tu du petit lait en effet, car il ne bouscule pas trop nos conceptions de l'homme, c'est pour moi du "Les hommes viennent de mars, les femmes de Vénus, et l'écrivain est un peu dans la lune". Ca n'est pas de la vulgarisation. Car il n'y a aucun support scientifique sérieux sous jacent.

Le discours ou "jargon psychoscientificopontifiant" est certes pénible et à proscrire (c'est le cas dans l'ouvrage 150 expé de psychologie, très abordable) mais pas au profit du contenu. La forme oui, mais pas sans le fond.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu un merveilleux bouquin, écrit en collaboration avec des scientifiques passionnés par Startrek: ça s'appelait _Startrek ou comment traverser l'espace et le temps en pantoufle_ (ou un nom comme ça) et c'était génial:



Ca va interresser iPantoufle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va interresser iPantoufle



Visiter quelques trous noirs .. moui, c'est une bonne idée pour Mactivistemachin  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

tiens, je viens de finir le petit traite des grandes vertus de Comte-Sponville....un excellent bouquin...facile a lire et vraiment bien ecrit.......a lire de toute urgence.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je viens de finir le petit traite des grandes vertus de Comte-Sponville....un excellent bouquin...facile a lire et vraiment bien ecrit.......a lire de toute urgence.....



change pas de main : passe au petit traité de manipulation à l'usage des honnetes gens (tu ne me sembles pas malhonnete  ) de Beauvois et Joule


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> change pas de main : passe au petit traité de manipulation à l'usage des honnetes gens (tu ne me sembles pas malhonnete  ) de Beauvois et Joule



le connais pas celui la......je vais l'essayer....merki.
mais d'abord je finis Zombies....on te conseille tellement de chose ici...pffff....du temps, donnez moi du temps.....


----------



## kaviar (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu un merveilleux bouquin, écrit en collaboration avec des scientifiques passionnés par Startrek: ça s'appelait _Startrek ou comment traverser l'espace et le temps en pantoufle_ (ou un nom comme ça) et c'était génial: très simple d'approche (et donc _à la fin_ très compliqué  ). Ils démontaient toutes les abberrations ou impossibilités de la série, tout ça avec beaucoup d'affection pour leur série préférée.
> 
> Je l'ai prêté et on me l'a jamais rendu...  Si quelqu'un a les références exactes...


 Si c'est celui auquel je pense, c'est un livre de Laurence Krauss, La physique de Star Trek (1996). Ce n'est pas le seul écrit sur le sujet par cet auteur (Voir les autres)


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je viens de finir le petit traite des grandes vertus de Comte-Sponville....un excellent bouquin...facile a lire et vraiment bien ecrit.......a lire de toute urgence..... :up[/IMG]



Marrant, ma prof de philo l'avait invité à l'époque dans notre lycée en 1988, on s'était régalé, il s'est fait draguer par les plus audacieuses-eux  Potaches que nous étions...



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est celui auquel je pense, c'est un livre de Laurence Krauss, La physique de Star Trek (1996). Ce n'est pas le seul écrit sur le sujet par cet auteur (Voir les autres)



Ca doit être ça, je vais rechercher la version française si elle est encore disponible, mon anglais est pas assez bon pour que je me lance dans la mécanique quantique dans la langue de Shakespeare 
J'ai demandé au pote de me redonner l'ISBN mais pas encore eu de réponses de sa part !
En tout cas merci ! ça vaut un cdb dès que je peux !


----------



## kaviar (15 Février 2005)

Voilà les infos : 
La physique de Star trek, ou, Comment visiter l'univers en pyjama
EAN: 9782227137516
ISBN: 2227137517
Editeur : Bayard

Mais je j'ai bien peur que ce livre soit épuisé.... Une seul solution Berlitz...


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà les infos :
> La physique de Star trek, ou, Comment visiter l'univers en pyjama
> EAN: 9782227137516
> ISBN: 2227137517
> ...



Que demander de plus ! C'était donc en pyjama et donc pas en pantoufle...  Je vais devoir passer commande en anglais je pense, en attendant que le pote me retrouve ce bouquin... (j'ai attendu 4 ans pour ma BO de Trainspotting...)


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

Une histoire terrible et fascinante, et toujours, cette interrogation sur la création, l'art et ses dérives.



et un autre de Lui...







Cubain exilé à Madrid pour y pratiquer la psychanalyse, *José CArlos Somoza * a quitté depuis cette noble profession pour s'abandonner entièrement à celle d'écrivain...

:love:


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> change pas de main : passe au petit traité de manipulation à l'usage des honnetes gens (tu ne me sembles pas malhonnete  ) de Beauvois et Joule



AAAAAh, Beauvois et Joule :love: ça me rappelle ma jeunesse, les cours à la fac :love:   les effets de groupe, comment faire dire n'importe quoi à n'importe qui, la causalité interne/externe...  tiens j'ai oublié comment s'appelait la prof... ma mémoire fout le camp :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAh, Beauvois et Joule :love: ça me rappelle ma jeunesse, les cours à la fac :love:   les effets de groupe, comment faire dire n'importe quoi à n'importe qui, la causalité interne/externe...  tiens j'ai oublié comment s'appelait la prof... ma mémoire fout le camp :rose:



N'oublie pas la corrélation qui se transforme indûment en causalité


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

Tiens j'l'avais oubliée aussi celle-là  :rateau: par contre je me souviens de Piaget, de la zone proximale de développement, des cognitivistes, de quelques cours de psycho-socio... houlàlà 
Comme quoi a posteriori l'intervenant compte autant, voire plus que la qualité intrinsèque du propos  
mais j'ai un trou noir sur le nom de certains profs... dingue :hein: 


bref, pour reprendre le fil : dernier coup de coeur pour Pierre Bordage et _l'enjomineur_ chez l'Atalante.
Et dernier coup de pompe pour Dan Browne et/ou son traducteur, dont le style est déplorable  heureusement que l'intrigue tient un minimum en haleine :rose:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

Bravo!Joli !et tout et tout.....mes compliments m'sieurs dames!et vraiment je suis sincère,je viens de me brancher sur ce<< thread>>et je vois que je vais pouvoir encore longtemps occuper mes longues journées d'hiver!!!! j'ai relevé qq titres qui devrais pouvoir me satisfaire ,enfin,si je les trouve à la bfm bien sûr!!!Aujourd'hui je prends vraiment les risques les plus fous!!!Ce matin je m'enmèlais les pinceaux entre beaudelaire et mallarmé et maintenant je tombe ds un repaire d'intellectuels je vais de charybe en sylla(excusez l'orthographe)!mais baste!Point de complexes inutiles ,ce qui est fait  est fait et ce qui est dit aussi!bien à vous


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2005)

palpitant, hilarant, dépaysant et effrayant....






par contre, évitez le petit résumé derrière, ça gâche le spectacle


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> palpitant, hilarant, dépaysant et effrayant....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parfait!si c'est tout ce que tu dis c'est pile poil fait pour moi!merci ficelle


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Légèrement HS car BD : Le sommet des dieux






mais sublime. pour moi c'est de la littérature. :love:


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Bravo!Joli !et tout et tout.....mes compliments m'sieurs dames!et vraiment je suis sincère,je viens de me brancher sur ce<< thread>>et je vois que je vais pouvoir encore longtemps occuper mes longues journées d'hiver!!!!




Bouge ton pied que je vois la mer...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Rhaaa moi coup de foudre avec 






Fred Vargas ! :love: ..." Debout les morts", "Pars vite et reviens tard", "L'homme à l'envers", "L"homme aux cercles bleus", "un peu plus loin sur la droite" (que j'ai moins aimé mais apprécié quand même  )... :love:

Et puis au détour de rayonnage, je suis tombée sur ça :





Je n'ai pas été déçue !
Avis aux amateurs de suspens à la japonaise, où se mêlent fantômes, vivants, disparus ... amour ..le tout en subtilité et en finesse :love:
(Par contre pas très gaie comme histoire)

Et puis aussi ... du réalisateur japonnais [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kiyoshi              Kurosawa :love:






Voilà pour aujourd'hui 
 [/font][/font]


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fred Vargas ! :love: ..." Debout les morts", "Pars vite et reviens tard", "L'homme à l'envers", "L"homme aux cercles bleus", "un peu plus loin sur la droite"  :love:



:love:
:love:
:love:

Dans un style approchant, je te conseille Maud Tabachnick


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAh, Beauvois et Joule :love: ça me rappelle ma jeunesse, les cours à la fac :love:   les effets de groupe, comment faire dire n'importe quoi à n'importe qui, la causalité interne/externe...  tiens j'ai oublié comment s'appelait la prof... ma mémoire fout le camp :rose:



Ah !  un psycho-socio ! :love:
Dans mes bras


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah !  un psycho-socio ! :love:
> Dans mes bras



:rateau: Môman ! :rateau:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

j'y serai,àmoins que vous ne me vouliez pas,j'ai horreur de déranger


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Voilà pour aujourd'hui
> [/font][/font]


 
tu lis 3  bouquins par jour, toi?  :affraid: :affraid: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu lis 3  bouquins par jour, toi?  :affraid: :affraid: :hosto:



 Naaaan juste 7 bouquins en 1 mois (plus 4 BD) pourquoi ?   

Ok Lumai, je note ! :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan juste 7 bouquins en 1 mois (plus 4 BD) pourquoi ?


 
ok je suis rassuré.

sinon, moi, je viens de finir Bienvenue au club, de Jonathan Coe. Je me suis bien poilé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)




----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fred Vargas ! :love: ..." Debout les morts", "Pars vite et reviens tard", "L'homme à l'envers", "L"homme aux cercles bleus", "un peu plus loin sur la droite" (que j'ai moins aimé mais apprécié quand même  )... :love:



mention speciale pour "debout les morts" et les pensionnaires de sa vieille baraque pourrie   

comme dit plus bas, par Lumaï, il y a Maud Tabachnick dans la même maison d'édition, et surtout Dominique Sylvain et son superbe Vox.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mention speciale pour "debout les morts" et les pensionnaires de sa vieille baraque pourrie
> 
> comme dit plus bas, par Lumaï, il y a Maud Tabachnick dans la même maison d'édition, et surtout Dominique Sylvain et son superbe Vox.



Oui pareil j'aime beaucoup ces personnages , Saint Mathieu, Saint Luc et Saint Marc et le tonton inspecteur corrompu 

merci pour les tuyaux !


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

Je me régale  
Didier Lestrade _Kinsey 6_
Le journal d'un des fondateurs d'Act-Up, avec donc les limites du genre "Journal".

Ca commence le 3 janvier 1981. Il a 22 ou 23 ans, à Paris et sans un sou il lance une revue, _Magazine_.

Extrait:


> Mercredi 3 juin 1981:
> Je vais aller au Palace voir Prince.[...]



Rien que ça ! ce concert dont j'entend parler depuis 20 ans  :rateau: &#8212; pas terrible parait-il &#8212; Prince en était déjà à son 4e album et moi j'avais 12 ans.


----------



## hegemonikon (15 Mars 2005)

Proposition VII:

_Les sentiments qui naissent de la raison ou qui sont provoqués par elle sont si l'on tient compte du temps, plus puissants que ceux qui se rapportent aux choses singulières que nous considérons comme absentes._


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rien que ça ! ce concert dont j'entend parler depuis 20 ans  :rateau: ? pas terrible parait-il ? Prince en était déjà à son 4e album et moi j'avais 12 ans.



et le pirate du newmorning de 88, tu le connais.
je n'ai ça que sur une vieille cassette passée et repassée, mais quel regal  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

Toi... je vais...
MP donc...


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2005)

Salut.

Ce n'est pas nouveau (1976) mais ça vient de ressortir :

Les Diablogues et autres inventions à deux voix

par Roland Dubillard  dans la collection Folio.

A déguster.


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

Je suis maintenant dans _The End_, toujours de Lestrade.






Sida donc.
Ambiance nettement plus... je sais pas comment le dire. Sombre, sans sortie du tunnel vraiment distincte. Ce sera nos choix qui détermiront cette sortie.

Ce gars est terrible. Ce livre est terrible.
On aime ou on aime pas le gars, le ton. Mais il dit les choses. Qu'on pense tout bas, qu'on ose pas dire.

A l'heure où je découvre effaré que de nouvelles souches du sida ultra résistantes aux tri-thérapies commencent à faire leur apparition, le constat que fait Lestrade est assez terrifiant.

Protégez-vous. A chaque fois. Ne vous laissez pas aller. Pensez. Agissez. Protégez les autres. Aimez, quoi.

_Jusqu'ici tout va bien_


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ce n'est pas nouveau (1976) mais ça vient de ressortir :
> 
> ...



Je ne connais pas celui-là, mais de toutes façons, Dubillard, ça ne peut pas être mauvais.   

Dans un tout autre genre, j'y pense parce que j'ai acheté un petit bouquin de lui samedi, un auteur français relativement méconnu, enfin de mon point de vue, étant donné que c'est un des 3 ou 4 auteurs français qui m'ont marqué ces 30 dernières année : Marc Cholodenko. Ça va de la poésie au roman "presque" classique : "les états du désert". Des bouquins comme "Mordechai Schamz", "les pleurs" sont des purs bijoux. Apparemment, certains bouquins sont aujourd'hui épuisés, alors jetez un oeil sur ceux que vous voyez (ne vous arrêtez pas forcément si le premier que vous regardez ne vous accroche pas : ses bouquins ne se ressemblent pas trop, au moins au premier abord ; ensuite, c'est autre chose.

De fait je trouve sur le net une réponse à la question "votre situation dans le monde littéraire contemporain ?" :

"Je suis là où j'écris et où j'écris change à chaque livre. Je suis en mouvement, le mouvement de livre à livre. Ma place est le changement. Je suis l'auteur impersonnel de livres-personnes.

Je ne suis donc personne que l'auteur de mes livres. D'où le fait que je passe inaperçu. Je laisse dans le paysage une traînée de silence."

Feuilletez-le, il en restera toujours quelque chose


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Feuilletez-le, il en restera toujours quelque chose




Doux rêveur   

Ici, c'est le thread où l'on attache plus d'importance à étaler ce que l'on lit plutôt que de s'intéresser aux bons conseils des autres.


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> ... Ici, c'est le thread où l'on attache plus d'importance à étaler ce que l'on lit ...



Je le voyais plutôt sous l'angle du partage...



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> ... plutôt que de s'intéresser aux bons conseils des autres.



Détrompte-toi


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Doux rêveur
> 
> Ici, c'est le thread où l'on attache plus d'importance à étaler ce que l'on lit plutôt que de s'intéresser aux bons conseils des autres.



Tu as sans doute globalement raison mais entre "globalement" et "tout à fait", il y a un peu de place où peuvent passer plein de déclics. Mon expérience personnelle, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, tend à me faire valoriser l'importance du hasard dans la connaissance d'un bouquin, d'un auteur, vu le flot de livres, largement au-dessus des capacités de chacun, qui arrive sans cesse. Alors, ici aussi, on peut toujours essayer d'aide le hasard.

(Il me semble bien par exemple, mais je serais incapable de dire de qui il s'agit, qu'au moins un des auteurs que j'aime beaucoup, je l'ai rencontré en voulant attraper un bouquin d'un autre auteur et en me trompant (je devais être en train de discuter, ou de regarder passer une fille   ). J'ai ouvert le bouquin, deux trois phrases m'ont frappé, l'affaire était dans le sac   .

Parler des bouquins qu'on aime, c'est jeter des bouteilles à la mer sans avoir à faire naufrage pour ça.


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> il y a un peu de place où peuvent passer plein de déclics.




Je le souhaite également, mais bon, comme le dis un artiste dont je tairais ici le nom, j'ai fait mon deuil de l'espoir.


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> ...comme le dis un artiste dont je tairais ici le nom, j'ai fait mon deuil de l'espoir.



Bertin ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je le souhaite également, mais bon, comme le dis un artiste dont je tairais ici le nom, j'ai fait mon deuil de l'espoir.



D'un artiste à l'autre, je citerai René Char   

"Tout ce que nous accomplirons d'essentiel à partir d'aujourd'hui, nous l'accomplirons faute de mieux. Sans contentement ni désespoir"


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je le souhaite également, mais bon, comme le dis un artiste dont je tairais ici le nom, j'ai fait mon deuil de l'espoir.


Michel Blanc !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Michel Blanc !



Je ne sais pas si il l'a dit, mais à mon humble avis, Michel Noir aurait pu le dire aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

J'ai commencé "Si c'est un homme"


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2005)

Dans un autre domaine, mais qui touche finalement à ce qui a provoqué la catastrophe européenne au XXème siècle, je suis en train de lire (et recommande déjà) :
En Français : "Quand les nations refont l'histoire : L'invention des origines médiévales de l'Europe" (Aubier)
et en VO :
"The Myth of Nations: The medieval origins of Europe"  (Princeton Paperbacks)
L'auteur : Patrick Geary.
Son point de vue est intéressant, sur la création des nationalismes en Europe. On ne s'en est toujours pas remis.


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Mars 2005)

dans la série EDIFIANT :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Doux rêveur
> 
> Ici, c'est le thread où l'on attache plus d'importance à étaler ce que l'on lit plutôt que de s'intéresser aux bons conseils des autres.



Ah non ! 




			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dans un style approchant, je te conseille Maud Tabachnick





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme dit plus bas, par Lumaï, il y a Maud Tabachnick dans la même maison d'édition, et surtout Dominique Sylvain et son superbe Vox.



Grâce à vos conseils  ; je viens de finir ce livre







J'ai bien accroché au style, à l'histoire, les personnages aussi ... certains passages sont un peu :sick: peut-être était-ce ce livre particulièrement "violent", en tout cas par rapport aux ouvrages de Fred Vargas ça ne fait aucun doute !

Mais tout de même ce fût un bon moment de lecture !!! 

Merci vous deux  je lirais d'autres livres d'elle, c'est sûr !

Ficelle, j'ai également acheté Vox, de Dominique Sylvain, je l'attaque ce soir certainement celui-là


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2005)

Cette semaine, d'abord Hervé Claude, _Riches, cruels et fardés_, Série Noire. Assez marrant, crocodiles ouragan et meurtres en série; après 2 pages je me suis retrouvé à l'endroit où j'ai terminé mon voyage australien en 1992. Mon bout du monde. Décalage de temps et d'ambiance.

Je viens de terminer de William Gibson, _Interprétation des schémas_, enquête post 11 septembre. J'adore ce personnage de découvreuse de "cool", logophobe qui parcourt le monde suivie, toujours en retard par son âme qui elle va moins vite que le corps physique.
Beaux personnages. Les portraits de Tokyo, de Londres ou Moscou font envie, envie de s'y perdre et oublier que la Terre tourne sans jamais s'arrêter.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ficelle, j'ai également acheté Vox, de Dominique Sylvain, je l'attaque ce soir certainement celui-là




 Vraiment bien !!! 


merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> c'est le thread où l'on attache plus d'importance à étaler ce que l'on lit...



Ou peut-être parfois ce qu'on prétend avoir lu. Je ne mets en doute la sincérité de personne, mais j'en ai tant vu qui décorait leur bibliothèque avec Proust et Céline...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être parfois ce qu'on prétend avoir lu. Je ne mets en doute la sincérité de personne, mais j'en ai tant vu qui décorait leur bibliothèque avec Proust et Céline...






Tu ne mets en doute la sincérité de personne en postant cela ? :mouais:
Permets-moi d'en douter !


----------



## molgow (30 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> dans la série EDIFIANT :
> 
> [Noam Chomsky : De la guerre comme politique étrangère des Etats-Unis]



Ca a l'air sympa  Je cherche justement un bon bouquin de Chomsky à lire. Je le connais très peu sur ses points de vues politiques, mais juste un peu sur quelques théories du langage qu'il a développé. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un autre de ses livres à me suggérer ?

Autrement, avant ça, je pense lire le Rapport Lugano de Susan Georges si j'arrive à le trouver. Il m'a l'air vraiment bien, et j'en ai entendu que du bien (merci à l'amie de golf dont je ne me souviens plus le prénom... )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne mets en doute la sincérité de personne en postant cela ? :mouais:
> Permets-moi d'en douter !



Je te le promets. Quel intérêt pourrais-je avoir à le faire ? 
Je dis seulement ce que je sais de quelques individus, peu nombreux, que j'ai croisés, et qu'en ce monde qui est le nôtre, il suffit de prétendre avoir fait une chose pour que cela soit vrai...
Moi-même qui t'écris, j'ai reçu une note plus qu'honorable pour une dissertation sur "Madame Bovary" que je n'avais pas lu. Avec le temps, je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait de le lire et d'avoir un moins bon résultat.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

Les portes du pénitencier
Bientôt vont se refermer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Cette semaine, d'abord Hervé Claude, _Riches, cruels et fardés_, Série Noire. Assez marrant, crocodiles ouragan et meurtres en série; après 2 pages je me suis retrouvé à l'endroit où j'ai terminé mon voyage australien en 1992. Mon bout du monde. Décalage de temps et d'ambiance.
> 
> Je viens de terminer de William Gibson, _Interprétation des schémas_, enquête post 11 septembre. J'adore ce personnage de découvreuse de "cool", logophobe qui parcourt le monde suivie, toujours en retard par son âme qui elle va moins vite que le corps physique.
> Beaux personnages. Les portraits de Tokyo, de Londres ou Moscou font envie, envie de s'y perdre et oublier que la Terre tourne sans jamais s'arrêter.



Je viens de le commencer : peut-être sera-t-il opportun que tu m'expliques


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être parfois ce qu'on prétend avoir lu. Je ne mets en doute la sincérité de personne, mais j'en ai tant vu qui décorait leur bibliothèque avec Proust et Céline...



ça c'est au début. Ensuite, quand tu as assez de ronds pour acheter plus de bouquins, t'accumules et t'as pas le temps (ou assez l'envie) pour tout lire. Résultat, ce week-end, j'ai décoré ma bibliothèque en rangeant tout ce qui traînait par terre à côté du lit en prenant la poussière, ça en a rajouté une bonne couche et je te garantis que tout n'est pas du niveau de Proust (et lui, je l'ai lu !   ). Parfois, j'ai honte, mais parfois seulement.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les portes du pénitencier
> Bientôt vont se refermer



Fais gaffe à tes doigts !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, j'ai honte, mais parfois seulement.



Tu peux !


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le commencer : peut-être sera-t-il opportun que tu m'expliques



J'imagine que tu parles de Gibson ! 
Pas trop compliqué, en français en tt cas. J'ai pas voulu le lire en anglais, peur de me faire larguer trop vite. Presque trop facile en fait. C'est pas _Neuromancien_, quoi.

Zut, j'ai fini ma pile de mes derniers achats. A part mon intégrale Gore Vidal, j'ai plus grand chose en stock. Mais pas trop envie en ce moment... je vais retourner chez mon libraire.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air sympa  Je cherche justement un bon bouquin de Chomsky à lire. Je le connais très peu sur ses points de vues politiques, mais juste un peu sur quelques théories du langage qu'il a développé. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un autre de ses livres à me suggérer ?



La grammaire générative de Chomsky .. pff d'un pénible à comprendre çà .. surtout quand c'est utilisé dans des manips de cognitive  :mouais: 

Je ne suis plus tellement un lecteur comme je l'étais il y a une dizaine d'années où j'avais encore moins le temps de lire, mais j'ai lu très récemment un très bon livre d'un homme que j'adore Raymond Devos, Les 40ièmes délirants  (que j'ai échangé contre un Proust que j'avais acheté à 15 ans parce que ca "faisait bien" mais que je n'ai jamais lu en entier  )

A suivre : Anatomie des idées ordinaires de M-L Rouquette.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis plus tellement un lecteur comme je l'étais il y a une dizaine d'années où j'avais encore moins le temps de lire, mais j'ai lu très récemment un très bon livre d'un homme que j'adore Raymond Devos, Les 40ièmes délirants  (que j'ai échangé contre un Proust que j'avais acheté à 15 ans parce que ca "faisait bien" mais que je n'ai jamais lu en entier  )



N'en déplaise à Devos, que j'aime beaucoup, tu aurais du garder ton Proust : i ll n'est jamais trop tard pour se mettre en Marcel, surtout qu'on va vers l'été


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> N'en déplaise à Devos, que j'aime beaucoup, tu aurais du garder ton Proust : il l n'est jamais trop tard pour se mettre en Marcel, surtout qu'on va vers l'été



J'ai du m'arreter au petit pan de mur jaune juste après le bac de francais (ca date pas d'hier et pourtant !  )  : je venais d'apprendre qu'il n'avait jamais terminé son oeuvre. Je m'imagineais que s'il n'y avait pas la fin, ca ne vallait pas la peine 
Pourtant j'ai apprécié certains classiques (pas de la meme époque) comme les romans de Chrétien de Troyes, pourtant jamais terminé (si ce n'est pas quelqu'un d'autres) ou d'autres, dans un genre un peu différent comme le Silmarillion (plus un ensemble de texte).


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je venais d'apprendre qu'il n'avait jamais terminé son oeuvre. Je m'imagineais que s'il n'y avait pas la fin, ca ne vallait pas la peine



Mais si il a fini, Céleste raconte d'ailleurs qu'un jour, il lui a dit "j'ai écrit le mot fin".Ceci, dit, même s'il avait fini, ça ne l'empêchait pas d'en rajouter régulièrement entre le début et la fin mais je t'assure, le bouquin est fini, tu peux le lire !


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être parfois ce qu'on prétend avoir lu. Je ne mets en doute la sincérité de personne, mais j'en ai tant vu qui décorait leur bibliothèque avec Proust et Céline...



Je recommande davantage le Proust. Plus épais, plus souple grâce à son grammage unique et plus soyeux. Disponible en plusieurs couleurs, il s'adapte parfaitement à votre environnement et convient parfaitement à la ménagère de moins de 50 ans.

Le Céline est plus sournois et peut être une source de malentendu lors du traditionnel repas  de famille dominical. C'est qui cette fille ?


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je me mette à Marcel (LE marcel, c'est déjà fait ). Si vous avez un conseil pour bien commencer, je suis newbie en Marcel  et mes oreilles sont à l'écoute (dans le cadre précis d'un fil, surtout les yeux on est d'accord, qui sont bien ouverts aussi, mais évidemment pas à l'écoute, plutôt à l'affut...  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je me mette à Marcel (LE marcel, c'est déjà fait ). Si vous avez un conseil pour bien commencer, je suis newbie en Marcel  et mes oreilles sont à l'écoute (dans le cadre précis d'un fil, surtout les yeux on est d'accord, qui sont bien ouverts aussi, mais évidemment pas à l'écoute, plutôt à l'affut...  )



Donc tu es à la recherche du temps perdu


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2005)

Dans un autre genre... beaucoup moins 'verbeux' (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire), je viens de tomber sur ça :
_The Book of Bunny Suicides_ de Andy Riley.






Je sais que ça n'a pas vraiment sa place dans ce fil, mais c'est tellement énorme que je ne pouvais pas conserver ça pour moi tout seul :rose:


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je me mette à Marcel (LE marcel, c'est déjà fait ). Si vous avez un conseil pour bien commencer, je suis newbie en Marcel  et mes oreilles sont à l'écoute (dans le cadre précis d'un fil, surtout les yeux on est d'accord, qui sont bien ouverts aussi, mais évidemment pas à l'écoute, plutôt à l'affut...  )



Pour bien commencer, il suffit de prendre au début   

Donc ne pas hésiter : laisser tomber les morceaux choisis (genre "un amour de Swan") et prendre la recherche au point de départ : "Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure"    . Ceci dit t'as le choix des moyens : la pléiade si t'as pas peur des notes, l'édition de poche si tu veux démarrer sans investir trop, l'édition quarto en 1 volume (le rêve de Marcel, en fait) ou l'édition de la collection blanche en 15 volumes (je ne sais pas si elle est encore dispo).

Encore une petite remarque, l'abord du Marcel passe souvent par un déclic : j'ai connu plusieurs personnes qui attaquaient la recherche et s'emmerdaient pendant 50, 100, 200 pages puis, passé ce cap, ne pouvaient plus décoller du bouquin tellement ils appréciaient. Y compris le cas d'un copain, grand lecteur, qui a carrméent laissé tombé plusieurs fois (il était persévérant, quand même) au bout de x pages et qui, le jour où il a passé ce cap difficile, n'a plus lâché le bouquin. Donc, laisser le temps au temps   (ce n'est pas systématique, perso, j'ai accroché de suite).

Sinon, pour commencer, tu as aussi la version BD chez Delcourt   , très bien faite au demeurant. Il doit y avoir 3 tomes, je ne sais pas s'ils continuent.  et la version CD (que je ne connais pas mais j'ai un excellent souvenir d'une version radio de "un amour de Swan" avec la voix de Sami Frey)


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

On s'endort par ici.
Allez, pour se réveiller :
Laurent Nottale : La relativité dans tous ses états

Existe en poche et pas poche.


C'est super intéressant ... quand on aime bien les histoires de physique relativiste et tout ça.
Personnellement je commence à caler sur le dernier tiers. Les deux premiers tiers sont passionnants.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

une BD reprenant des ecrits de desproges est sortie, a laquelle ont participe une quinzaine d'auteurs, dont cabu et le genial larcenet (les deux seuls noms que j'aie retenus).
juste feuilletee au passage mais ca a l'air bien...
si yen a que ca interesse, c'est dit


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On s'endort par ici.
> Allez, pour se réveiller :
> Laurent Nottale : La relativité dans tous ses états
> 
> ...



Faudra que je le lise. J'ai bien aimé celui d'eisenstaedt :"avant einstein". Dans les poche, celui d'Einstein et Infield (l'évolution des idées en physique) est sympa aussi et puis, c'est marrant de revenir à l'origine.

Mais dans ces domaines de la physique moderne, j'avoue que j'ai une préférence pour les bouquins de Feynmann (c'est plutôt sur la mécanique quantique que sur la relativité) : c'est à la fois lumineux et humoristique. Il y a au moins 2 bouquins de vulgarisation en poche chez points ("la nature de la physique" et "lumière et matière, une étrange histoire") en plus de son cours de physique (là, j'ai lu juste un bout de celui de méca q, faudrait que je continue...  )


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien commencer, il suffit de prendre au début
> 
> Donc ne pas hésiter : laisser tomber les morceaux choisis (genre "un amour de Swan") et prendre la recherche au point de départ : "Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure"    . Ceci dit t'as le choix des moyens : la pléiade si t'as pas peur des notes, l'édition de poche si tu veux démarrer sans investir trop, l'édition quarto en 1 volume (le rêve de Marcel, en fait) ou l'édition de la collection blanche en 15 volumes (je ne sais pas si elle est encore dispo).
> 
> ...




Décidément, il est un parfum de madeleine en ce printemps 2005 pour moi en tout cas. J'ai longuement parlé vendredi après-midi avec une amie qui relit Marcel en ce moment... on a fini au soleil assis au parc du Luxembourg, en dégustant - folie  - un macaron pistache et café de chez un traiteur bien connu des alentours. Il faut que je passe trouver un exemplaire qui me tienne dans le sac (la poche sera de toute façon trop étriquée), car je me prépare à des transports -urbains, plutôt qu'amoureux, ceux-ci étant déjà en cours- plutôt longs ces prochains mois.

Je garde en tête tes -vos- conseils et espère me souvenir qu'il faut savoir s'y accrocher...  

Bonne surprise de ce mois, _je tue ils_ de Franck Quélen chez _CyLibris/Suspense_, un polar écrit sous la forme d'extraits de carnets personnels croisés, de lettres écrites mais pas forcément envoyées, entre ami-es intimes uni-es par une même histoire.
Le non-dit de nos relations amicales s'y exprime, la vérité est-elle toujours bonne à dire ? ou en tout cas, est-elle bonne à connaître ? Cela finira mal, très mal et jette un éclairage un peu décalé sur nos amitiés passées futures et à venir... _Mais que pense-t-on de moi quand je ne suis pas là ? Ou derrière ce sourire, qu'y a t'il vraiment ?_  Paranoïa quand tu nous tiens....
A noter la forme particulière du roman, chaque personnage a sa propre typo ce qui ajoute, par le jeu des textes en alternance aux _caractères_ des personnages.


----------



## pino23 (27 Avril 2005)

Je cherche quelques suggestions pour mes lectures estivales.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Avril 2005)

pino23 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche quelques suggestions pour mes lectures estivales.




Ici un fil coup de coeur/de pompe littéraire


----------



## Malow (27 Avril 2005)

Je te conseille "Last exit to Brooklyn" d'hubert selby junior......un vrai   






Le désoeuvrement à Brooklyn. Le sexe et la violence comme passe-temps, parenthèses dans le déroulement d'une vie sans cours que l'on referme aux pissotières de Chez le Grec, un café sans intérêt si ce n'est qu'il est peuplé d'êtres semblables, humains même si l'on a du mal à le croire.
Last Exit to Brooklyn est le premier livre de Selby, qui vient tard à la littérature. D'où peut-être une lucidité accablante, une compréhension psychologique que l'on voudrait moins aiguë (la parution en 1964 eut pour résultat, outre un succès de deux millions d'exemplaires, un procès pour obscénité). Recueil de rhapsodies, Last Exit to Brooklyn pénètre tour à tour l'esprit d'une bande de gros durs qui aiment casser du marin et du pédé, d'un travesti amoureux et de ses amis homosexuels ; celui d'une prostituée aux seins hors du commun, d'un mordu de moto et d'un responsable syndical zélé, pour s'achever sur un lacis de flashs de conscience projetés par les habitants d'une résidence insalubre. Tous se donnent l'illusion qu'ils sont importants et les heures passent - pas pour tous - au rythme d'une répétition lancinante, la même que Selby exprimera, sur le mode de l'urgence cette fois, dans Le Démon.


----------



## I-bouk (27 Avril 2005)

Dans quel style, policier, SF, amour etc... a peine de précision sur tes gouts stpl !


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille "Last exit to Brooklyn" d'hubert selby junior......un vrai


Pas lu mais vu le fillm qui en a été tiré en... 1989, je crois. Tu l'as vu?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

film qui porte le titre de "requiem for a dream"


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ici un fil coup de coeur/de pompe littéraire




Je pense qu'il serait effectivement mieux de continuer par là...


----------



## kabeha (28 Avril 2005)

Ouf !!!!
A la lecture du titre, j'ai cru que cela allait être comme le fil "Films cultes" et que j'allais devoir refaire une liste


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> film qui porte le titre de "requiem for a dream"



Heu, non requiem for a dream en est inspiré, mais c'est un tout autre theme qui est abordé dans "derniere sortie pour brooklyn".


----------



## Malow (28 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pas lu mais vu le fillm qui en a été tiré en... 1989, je crois. Tu l'as vu?



Non je ne l'ai pas vu, enfin seulement le debut et en VO, j'attends d'avoir la VF. Et on m'a dit que le film était beaucoup moins bien que le bouquin...comme a chaque fois; Mais je te conseille de le lire car il y a cette fameuse atmosphere qui est super bien décrite...noire et sombre...et les personnages aussi; Le livre est faite de plusieures nouvelles, chacune d'elle racontant l'histoire d'un des personnages.
 :love:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Ya Ken Follet si tu aimes les polars


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2005)

la ligne verte de king.

je l ai lu a sa sortie en épisode s'etait un truc de fou les dernier j ai du mettre deux mois a les trouver.


de plus s'est l'une des meilleur adaptation écrant que j ai vue.


----------



## Couhoulinn (28 Avril 2005)

"Le Malaise de la Modernité" de Charles Taylor aux Editions Cerf.

100 pages (pas trop long  ) de sociologie - philosophie sur notre société moderne pas trop dur à lire. Un must, même s'il ne va pas assez loin dans son approche du progressisme. Très éclairant.


----------



## macarel (28 Avril 2005)

narcis et goldmund de Herman Hesse, un peu dur peutêtre au départ, masi tellement beau :love:


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2005)

"Le rêve dans le pavillon rouge" de Cao Xuequin
C'est un roman chinois "classique" (XVII ou XVIII je crois)
3200 pages (deux volumes) dans la Pléïade. Peut-être en folio maintenant.

AU début je me disais : ouh c'est long
À la fin : flûte, c'est déjà fini

Une sorte de roman total, très fin.

Sinon, quelques incontournables (pour moi) :
"Pays de neige" de Kawabata Yasunari (et aussi "Le grondement de la montagne")
"Bôtchan" de Natsumé Sôseki
"L'homme sans qualité" de Robert Musil. Le genre : chef-d'oeuvre absolu ...
"La Montagne magique" de Thomas Mann
"Je m'en vais" de Jean Échenoz [et aussi "L'Équipée malaise"]
"Les enfants du limon" de Raymond Queneau
"L'arrache-coeur" de Boris Vian
"American Pastoral" de Philip Roth

et bien entendu les classiques : St-Simon, Tacite, Joinville, Montesquieu, Hérodote (fun !), Polybe (pas fun !), Thackeray, Dickens, Flaubert, Diderot etc.

N'oublions pas un peu de poésie. Rimbaud, y en a marre : lisez Ponge, Michaux, Whitman et plein d'autres, sans doute ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Mai 2005)

*Women *de Bukowski


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Tous les bouquins de Bernard Werber !!!  c'est culte !!!


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

​ 
Une de mes découvertes récentes : _*Alexander McCall Smith*_ et sa série chez 10 18 Grands Détectives, autour du personnage de Mma Ramotswe.
 À commencer avec _"*Mma Ramotswe détective*"_...

Si vous voulez découvrir comment à l'âge de 34 ans Mma Ramotswe crée, grâce au bétail hérité de son père, la première agence de femmes détectives du Botswana, l'Agence N°1 des Dames Détectives, si vous voulez découvrir ses premières affaires, allez-y et régalez vous ! 

Perso, je me suis régalée !


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Je viens de me relire l'intégral de la trilogie en 5 volumes (si si  ) du "routard galactique".
simplement culte.
amateurs de SF, ou simplement d'humour absurde, anglais ou simplement pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas lu :
à lire absolument ! 

Pitch :
"Auprès de bon nombre de civilisations parmi les plus peinardes des confins orientaux de l'anneau galactique, Le Guide du routard galactique a même supplanté la grande Encyclopedia galactica comme dépositaire classique de la sagesse et de la connaissance car, malgré ses nombreuses omissions, son texte largement apocryphe (ou du moins pour une bonne part apocryphe), il n'en surpasse pas moins les ouvrages antérieurs sur 2 points importants :
Primo, il est légèrement moins cher et, Secundo sur sa couverture on peut lire en larges lettres amicales la mention :
PAS DE PANIQUE !​"

(Douglas Adams/folio SF)


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Entre les cottages du Dorset, un mari mathématicien, un état (imaginaire) d'Afrique, les devenir de quelques chimpanzés et ceux qui les observent et Brazzaville Plage....
Pour suivre comment Hope Clearwater en arrive à cette soirée sur la plage de Brazzaville plage.

Un livre difficile à lacher ! :love:


​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Flaubert, bien sûr, tout est bon chez lui, (surtout sa correspondance  )


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Dernièrement , j'ai lu cela :







Livre aussi bien drôle qu'emouvant .... Je conseille ce livre a toutes et tous , Mark Haddon est a l'origine un auteur de livres pour enfants mais avec ce livre il débute une grande carrière ( selon moi ) de romancier   . 

A lire absolument en VO


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

un bouquin que les amateurs et inconditionnels de Gainsbourg doivent déjà connaître... Très court et très... trash :rateau: 
Evguénie Sokolov


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

He bien moi en ce moment je bouffe du livre. 
Déjà j'ai trouvé deux Asimov qui manquait à ma collection. 
Je dévore les oeuvres de Marion Zimmer Bradley.

Et là, cerise sur le gateau, je viens de trouver "Ambre et Chaos", le deuxième volume enfin traduit du "Prelude aux Neuf princes d'Ambre" de John Gregory Betancourt. Je l'ai lu en rien de temps, et je n'attends qu'une chose, que le 3ème volume soit traduit. :love:
Décidemment, Betancourt a vraiment réussi à reprendre le style et l'esprit de Zelasny, c'est impressionant et rare. Il y aurait le nom de Zelasny sur ces titres que personne n'aurait pu dire le contraire ! Encore, encore ! :love:  (je dirais bien çà à Asimov... dommage qu'il n'ai pas pu vivre 150 ans !  ).


----------



## Malow (15 Juillet 2005)

Liban, Turquie, Iran, Thaïlande : à vingt ans, Béatrice Saubin est "une solitaire amoureuse de la route". Elle y oublie son enfance malmenée en poursuivant une quête effrénée du bonheur. 
Un bonheur qu'elle croit enfin trouver en Malaisie, avec Eddy, son bel amant chinois à la peau sombre, au sourire éclatant. Ils doivent se marier en Europe. Béatrice part la première, avec la valise offerte par Eddy. Mais, à l'aéroport, les douaniers découvrent dans un double fond cinq sachets de granulés marron... 
Cinq kilos d'héroïne qui signifie la condamnation à mort de la Française. 
L'affaire Saubin ne fait que commencer... Dans un récit âpre, émouvant, magnifique de sincérité, Béatrice raconte ses dix années volées, dix années dans les prisons malaises. 

Tres bon bouquin...je me fais un plaisir de le relire... :love:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Liban, Turquie, Iran, Thaïlande : à vingt ans, Béatrice Saubin est "une solitaire amoureuse de la route". Elle y oublie son enfance malmenée en poursuivant une quête effrénée du bonheur.
> Un bonheur qu'elle croit enfin trouver en Malaisie, avec Eddy, son bel amant chinois à la peau sombre, au sourire éclatant. Ils doivent se marier en Europe. Béatrice part la première, avec la valise offerte par Eddy. Mais, à l'aéroport, les douaniers découvrent dans un double fond cinq sachets de granulés marron...
> Cinq kilos d'héroïne qui signifie la condamnation à mort de la Française.
> L'affaire Saubin ne fait que commencer... Dans un récit âpre, émouvant, magnifique de sincérité, Béatrice raconte ses dix années volées, dix années dans les prisons malaises.
> ...




magnifique livre , je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

Je termine _Crossing the Rubicon_ de M. C. Ruppert. 600 pages . Je ne sais que penser, théorie de la conspiration ou enquête terrifiante, je suis indécis.

Je reviens en France avec Philippe Besson et _En l'absence des hommes._
Je le dévore depuis ce matin et j'en reviens à un sujet abordé plus haut: Marcel et ses livres: demain, je file en acheter quelques uns, je dois le lire. Je suis saisi, happé, je ne peux lâcher ces 215 pages. Un régal.
J'en profite pour fortement conseiller _L'Arrière-Saison_, toujours de Besson, roman avec comme base de départ, un tableau d'E. Hopper.

Edit: Mais qui sont donc ces personnages ? une possible réponse, donc, dans _L'Arrière-Saison_...


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est beau, ça, Edward Hopper. Et un peu flippant ou neurasthénique, disons.
La preuve que l'on peut faire du figuratif quand on a du talent.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> He bien moi en ce moment je bouffe du livre.
> 
> Je dévore les oeuvres de Marion Zimmer Bradley.
> 
> .



J'adore ce qu'elle écrit. :love:
Je te conseille "La trahison des dieux" où elle réécrit la guerre de Troie ! 

:king:


----------



## mado (28 Août 2005)

J'ai passé l'été avec Jean Baptiste Adamsberg, ce personnage finalement très attachant de Fred Vargas. De bonnes rigolades québécoises, toujours la présence furtive de Camille, Danglard au meilleur de sa forme et une partie de mah jong mémorable. J'ai quasiment lu tous ses bouquins cette année. C'est celui que j'ai préféré.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Hop, hop, hop !

Vu !


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)




----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

Manchette, c'est un vrai écrivain ! 

Dans le même ordre, "The Long Goodbye" de Raymond Chandler 






ou 






Grand roman.


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

Actuellement je relis *"L'attrape coeur" de Sallinger....*
qui est en peu de temps devenue un classique de la littérature américaine...
j'en suis revenu a ce livre après la lecture de *"l'égoïste romantique" de Beigbeder...* ,
Bien sur, c'est deux livres n'ont rien a voir....mais alors du tout....
surtout que le style du deuxième n'a en aucune mesure la qualité du premier...
mais je voulais lire le Beigbeder car après *"99 Francs"* qui m'avait plutôt amusé, 
je désirais lire un autre roman de cet auteur...dont les media parle tant...
(j'avais bien lu *"Windows of the World"*...mais peut on le qualifier de roman...)
donc, cet égoïste Romantique m'a pas mal déçu...
Et comme il est (je ne sais pourquoi, enfin, si ce n'est pour son habitude à citer Gucci et Prada...) comparé a Ellis, je me suis dit, tu vas relire Ellis...
Ellis que je relis toujours avec autant de plaisir pas contre, surtout les *"Lois de l'attraction"* (salut Bateman...  )
donc, après avoir relut *"Moins que zéro" de Bret Easton Ellis*, je me suis a nouveau dit,
puisque ce *"Moins que Zéro"* est comparé a *"L'attrape coeur"* version 80', voilà ta prochaine lecture....
et me voilà donc en train de relire Sallinger....
je me désole d'ailleurs de voir que depuis quelque temps, je ne lis avec plaisir, presque que des auteurs américains....dont entre autre, *Steinbeck (des souris et des hommes), Hemingway (l'appel aux armes)* et dans un autre style *Hunter Thompson (Las Vegas Parano)*, qui nous a quitté il y a peu...
bien sur il y a *Tolkien (pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre...)* ou *Anselm Aulnes ( la trilogie Aquasilva)* (pour le Fantastique) qui sont anglais....tout comme les géniaux *Wilde (le Portrait de Dorian Gray)* et *Carol (Alice...)*, entre autre...
mais ça reste dans la langue de Shakespeare....
j'aimerai enfin, lire (et non relire dans un premier temps...) un bon livre français 
(ou du moins francophone...ce qui me fait penser que la *Biographie de la Faim de Nothomb* n'était pas mal du tout...)...
...
Pourtant la France est un des grands pays de la littérature, possédant une littérature "classique"  impressionnante...
mais depuis quelques temps, je ne trouve rien de neuf et intéressant a me mettre sous la dent....
*La mort et mon métier de Merle *n'est plus tout jeune, et Malraux, comme Camus, son bel et bien mort....(rah, *l'étranger de Camus.....*)
alors bon...j'ai beau avoir un plaisir fou a relire les romans de la branche des Lentier, dans l'oeuvre des Rougons-Macquar de Zola (Eugène et Etienne, tout comme leur mère sont excellent dans leur histoire respective...)...

Il est un moment où le nouveau fait plaisir....
Mais bon.....je ne vois rien de passionnant....
On parle d'un Houellebeck pour la rentrée....mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il arrive vraiment a se renouveler....
Plus de nouvelle de Dustand, qui pourtant partait bien....
Alors, il reste Levy (pas Justine , ni sont père d'ailleurs... )...m'enfin.........(me fait penser a Dan Brown...on ne parle que d'eux...mais leurs livres..........)

enfin, voila si vous avez un bon livre a me conseiller.....


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2005)

@Stook : les bons auteurs français, cela doit bien exister, dans la masse ... mais ils sont durs à trouver.

En tous cas, tout comme toi, je ne me retrouve pas dans tout ce cirque.

La réédition de JP Manchette permettra de vérifier une nouvelle fois que la littérature de genre n'empêche ni le talent ni le style (cela dit, en SF, je n'ai toujours pas lu un seul auteur arrivant à la cheville de Chandler ou Manchette au niveau du style ... recommandations bienvenues).

Actuellement un seul écrivain français me fait aimer ses romans, c'est Jean Échenoz. Le style, toujours. Et Éric Laurrent aussi.

Dans les écrivains américains, j'apprécie Philip Roth entre autres pour "American pastoral".


----------



## NightWalker (31 Août 2005)

Dans l'ordre les deux derniers que je viens de terminer... 









et encours... (sacré pavé)


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

Cet été
Richard Russo : 
- Un homme presque parfait ;
- Le declin de l'empire withing;
- 4 saisons à Mohawk (qui vient de sortir)


Et aussi : Hanif Kureishi, le Bouddha de banlieue


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, voila si vous avez un bon livre a me conseiller.....



Le problème, c'est qu'en littérature, les gouts et les couleurs...

Tu peux toujours regarder si ces deux-là, pas vraiment dans le même style   te parlent, mais ça n'a rien de certain :

"Pays perdu" de Pierre Jourde qui vient de sortir en poche : sobre de chez sobre, le contraire d'une littérature régionaliste.
"Dans la tour" de Danielle Mémoire chez POL si on le trouve encore : un style XVIIIe, une histoire dans une histoire dans une histoire (mais faut pas chercher de l'action   ).

Bon, c'est juste pour dire qu'il se passe encore quelque chose dans la littérature française, je ne garantis pas que chacun y trouve sa pitance.


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est qu'en littérature, les gouts et les couleurs...
> 
> Tu peux toujours regarder si ces deux-là, pas vraiment dans le même style   te parlent, mais ça n'a rien de certain :
> 
> ...




oui, tout a fait raison.....je vais voir.....mais effectivement la littérature française n'est pas morte , m'enfin rien de bien transcendantal depuis un bail.......
et Echenoz.....oui, je crois que je vais chercher surtout par là, son *Je m'en vais* m'avais assez plu....
merci....Luc et Bompi.........


----------



## gile (31 Août 2005)

Un roman et une nouvelle lus récemment et que j'ai bien aimés :
- Mémoire de mes putains tristes de Gabriel Garcia Marquez (Seuil)
- L'homme qui mangeait la mort de Borislav Pekic (Agone à paraître à la mi septembre)


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2005)

Salut, 
Je m'incruste pour conseillé (si ça n'a pas déjà été fait) ce roman.
J'adore ...


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Pas lu encore celui ci de Dantec.
Sinon, les Racines du mal m'avait beaucoup plu, Babylon babies aussi 

Ma commande Amazon en cours: Superstars et Le pire des Mondes, d'Ann Scott, je vous en dirai des nouvelles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pas lu encore celui ci de Dantec.
> Sinon, les Racines du mal m'avait beaucoup plu, Babylon babies aussi
> 
> Ma commande Amazon en cours: Superstars et Le pire des Mondes, d'Ann Scott, je vous en dirai des nouvelles



L'avant dernier, "Villa Vortex" est aussi mauvais et inbitable que "les racines du mal" peut être excellent...
Dantec a complètement pèté les plombs à se prendre pour un gourou du XXIe siècle... Ses carnets et chroniques sont fatigants et puants d'auto-satisfaction... On n'est pas loin de Michel Nascar 
N'est pas K Dick qui veut...    A force de jouer les Monsieur J'Aitoucomprimépavou, ce pauvre Maurice ne comprend même pas qu'il est arrivé à faire profondément chier ses lecteurs du début... Dommage


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Évitez à tout prix*
> *Darling Lily*, de Michael Connelly.
> :hein:
> 
> ...


 
 Ah ben merci du conseil ! 
Sinon moi, ben je continue dans le roman policier, en fait je m'immerge dans le polar depuis pas mal de mois là (c'est grave docteur? :rose: )

 J'ai dévoré *Fred Vargas* (oui moi aussi j'ai passé pas mal de temps avec Adamsberg, j'en ai déjà parlé par ici d'ailleurs) mon préféré est aussi *"Sous les vents de Neptune"* (surtout qu'il est question de trident tout au long du livre  )

 J'ai lu quelques livres de *Maud Tabachnik* (*"Le festin de l'araignée", "Mauvais frère", "La honte leur appartient" et "Le cinquième jour"*) de* Dominique Sylvain* (*"Vox" et "S½urs de sang"* (décevant par rapport au premier)  _merci à Lumai et Ficelle 

_*Jean-Patric Manchette*_, _J'ai bien aimé son ex-gendarme enquêteur paumé d'Eugène Tarpon dans *"Morgue pleine"*, j'en lirai d'autres de lui ça c'est sûr ! 

Et puis, découvert par hasard dans un des nombreux "coins à livres" d'une maison dans la Larzac :love: *Henning Mankel* : *"La cinquième femme"* depuis je ne lâche pas Wallender, policier d'Ystad (petite ville suédoise), je l'ai suivi dans (en désordre) * "La lionne blanche", "Meurtriers sans visage" "La muraille invisible"*, là je vais commencer  *"Les morts de la Saint-Jean"



*


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'avant dernier, "Villa Vortex" est aussi mauvais et *inbitable* que "les racines du mal" peut être excellent...


 
Inbitable, c'est le contraire de pineauculmettable?


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [/i]*Jean-Patric Manchette*_, _J'ai bien aimé son ex-gendarme enquêteur paumé d'Eugène Tarpon dans *"Morgue pleine"*, j'en lirai d'autres de lui ça c'est sûr !
> [/b]



"La position du tireur couché" de Manchette. 150p bien assénées.



			
				Patochman a dit:
			
		

> L'avant dernier, "Villa Vortex" est aussi mauvais et inbitable que "les racines du mal" peut être excellent...
> Dantec a complètement pèté les plombs à se prendre pour un gourou du XXIe siècle... Ses carnets et chroniques sont fatigants et puants d'auto-satisfaction... On n'est pas loin de Michel Nascar
> N'est pas K Dick qui veut...   A force de jouer les Monsieur J'Aitoucomprimépavou, ce pauvre Maurice ne comprend même pas qu'il est arrivé à faire profondément chier ses lecteurs du début... Dommage



Avec Dantec, on part de Deleuze pour revenir à Barrès ("La terre et les morts") : tu parles d'un progrès !!! Apparemment, "Les racines du mal" avaient déjà été censurées par Gallimard (on comprend pourquoi maintenant). Son côté paranoïaque devient carrément nauséabond.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'avant dernier, "Villa Vortex" est aussi mauvais et inbitable que "les racines du mal" peut être excellent...
> Dantec a complètement pèté les plombs à se prendre pour un gourou du XXIe siècle... Ses carnets et chroniques sont fatigants et puants d'auto-satisfaction... On n'est pas loin de Michel Nascar
> N'est pas K Dick qui veut...    A force de jouer les Monsieur J'Aitoucomprimépavou, ce pauvre Maurice ne comprend même pas qu'il est arrivé à faire profondément chier ses lecteurs du début... Dommage



comment ne pas etre d'accord avec toi....tu viens parfaitement de resumer ce que je pense de Dantec....dommage, il partait bien...........
Virginie Despentes a ecrit du bon bouquin, j'aimais bien "Les jolies Choses...."ou "baise moi"....
je devrait essayer le dernier peut etre....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment ne pas etre d'accord avec toi....tu viens parfaitement de resumer ce que je pense de Dantec....dommage, il partait bien...........
> Virginie Despentes a ecrit du bon bouquin, j'aimais bien "Les jolies Choses...."ou "baise moi"....
> je devrait essayer le dernier peut etre....



Bye bye Blondie? Je l'ai lu il y a peu... Bien aimé ; par nostalgie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bye bye Blondie? Je l'ai lu il y a peu... Bien aimé ; par nostalgie...




bon, alors je vais me le faire............


----------



## mikarock (1 Septembre 2005)

Je suis assez porté sur les policiers, mais je lis un peu de tout (ça m'inspire quand j'écris)

Ma préférence à moi (comme dirai un certain chanteur)
Fred Vargas, je trouve que dans ces romans elle donne une profondeur tel à chaque personnages de ces romans, qu'on pourrait extraire chacun d'eux pour en faire le héros d'un roman ;-)
Deux titres: "L'homme aux cercles bleus" et "Part vite et reviens tard"

Sinon le style populaire m'attire, dans le sens ou cette forme permet d'avancer confortablement dans l'histoire, et dans ce domaine, mallet et surtout Mister San Antonio son mes préférés 

Et comme j'aime bien lire du différent, je lis en ce moment les chroniques de San Franciso


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Et comme j'aime bien lire du différent, je lis en ce moment les chroniques de San Franciso



C'est toujours sympathique


----------



## mikarock (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours sympathique



Le truc c'est que les ayant récupéré d'un ami avec un tas d'autre bouquin, et ne connaissant pas, je ne savais pas que c'était une série

Donc je les lis un peu dans le désordre, c'est marrant de voir Marie Ann à ses débuts, alors que le précédent livre, elle comptait partir pour travailler avec son ex
Voir Michael peu de temps apres la mort de John ça fait spécial aussi

Avec un peu de chance, le prochain que je lirais sera le numéro 1 et je serais ENFIN qui est john (le connaitre réellement, je sais qui c'est quand même  )

J'ai entendu dire que ce sera adapté à la tv prochainement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Si tu cherches un truc policier qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire (la norvège et son histoire), je te conseille celui-ci  :


 
 merci bien  je note ça dans ma liste ! 




			
				mikarock a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire que ce sera adapté à la tv prochainement



C'est déjà fait depuis un petit moment  elle a été diffusée sur Canal Jimmy ... :hein: il y à deux ans, ou l'an dernier, je sais plus. (très sympa la série  )
J'avoue je ne savais pas que c'était une adaptation, je devrais peut-être regarder (ou plutôt lire ) ça de plus près !


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci bien  je note ça dans ma liste !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca repasse en ce moment sur Téva, il me semble, tard le soir.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> hannnnn mais t'es fou toi
> tu me racontes la fin quoi ?
> John est mort ????????? Elle fait quoi Marie Ann ??????



et oui il est mort .... 
Et Marie Ann elle lkcnkohknj,cvojzlnckvdj,l     
Ne voulant pas quitter les personnages je n'ai pas lu Bye Bye Barbary Lane ... j'attends d'oublier un peu pour revenir sur toute la série   
PS : il me manque le tome 1 vous savez pas à qui je l'ai filé et qui me l'a pas rendu


----------



## mikarock (2 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> hannnnn mais t'es fou toi
> tu me racontes la fin quoi ?
> John est mort ????????? Elle fait quoi Marie Ann ??????
> 
> ...



Scuse 

Pas taper pas taper OUie


----------



## lumai (3 Septembre 2005)

Il y avait un fil spécifique aux BD, non ?

Caravane de Jorge Zentner (textes) et Bernard Olivié (illustrations) en est une. Un peu atypique. On y suis le chemin d'une caravane et celui d'un homme dans cette caravane.



			
				l'éditeur a dit:
			
		

> Ces pages qui se tournent, ces jours qui se succèdent,                                  ces souvenirs qui dorment près du feu sont                                  les vôtres. Sur son fil de sable, la caravane                                  traverse le temps, la nuit, les rêves ;                                  le lecteur la suit, la vit sur le fil de sa lecture.



Un bel objet, un beau livre qui mérite que l'on prenne le temps d'en suivre le fil...

Les premières pages sont disponibles en pdf sur le site de  l'éditeur, pour les curieux, (voir le lien) mais le grain du papier manque !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

viens de lire "pourquoi j'ai mangé mon pére" de roy lewis, c'est decidement trop drole... 

l'histoire d'un clan de pithécanthropes, luttant pour atteindre miocene... rempli d'anachronisme...
il revisite a la sauce prehistorique, les grand themes de la société contemporaine... le role de la femme, l'education, le debat progressiste/reactionnaires, la famille, la maitrise du progres technique, ou les debats autour de la maitrise du feu, pouvant etre comparé a nos debats actuels autour de l'energie atomique

bref, a mourir de rire...


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> (...)Pendant que t'y es ... dis nous qui meurt dans Harry Potter 6 !!!!! (...)




_Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince_: page 542, *toujours personne de mort* 

C'est con j'ai lu un article du Monde en juillet et je sais déjà qui y passe   

Enfin, vous ne saurez rien, pas de soucis avec moi

Cet été j'ai suivi les conseils de certaines personnes sur ce fil (merci d'ailleurs !  ): j'ai craqué pour quelques tomes de _La recherche..._ de notre  cher Marcel Proust, ainsi que son premier recueil de nouvelles.
J'arrive pas à avancer, c'est dramatiquement lent, mais je me force... j'aime bien en fait, donc je me dis que je devrais y arriver, à mon rythme  un coup de coeur en quelques sortes, mais plus dans une ambiance marathon que dans une ambiance rorman de l'été vite oublié 

Et Harry Potter me délasse le soir avant de m'endormir 

En parallèle, mes lectures concernant l'avenir énergétique de notre planète... le dernier en date: _Power Down (Options and actions for a post-carbon world)_ de Richard Heinberg. C'est court et facile d'accès.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ne voulant pas quitter les personnages je n'ai pas lu Bye Bye Barbary Lane ... j'attends d'oublier un peu pour revenir sur toute la série



je vois que tous les lecteurs de chroniques de San Francisco ont les mêmes habitudes   
Ce qui extrêmement intéressant dans cette série, outre la peinture du San Francisco des années 70/80, c'est l'évolution des personnages : la campagnarde partie se déniaiser à la ville qui devient détestable (je l'ai ressenti comme ça), Mona qui passe de la publicité pour sous-vêtements à un château paumé au fin fond de l'Angleterre. :love: :love: :love:

En ce moment, je me suis attelé à la biographie de Hoover, qui a été patron du FBI pendant près de 50 ans. Le narrateur est Clyde Tolson, qui fût son premier adjoint. L'ambivalence de Hoover (sa sexualité et son homophobie, sa place de "chef de la police" et sa complaisance vis à vis de la mafia, sa position d'intouchable malgré la valse des présidents et la fragilité de sa position à cause de photos compromettantes), l'ascension et les détails de la présidence Kennedy, les chantages, les compromissions en font un bouquin vraiment passionnant. 50 ans de l'histoire des Etats-Unis.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre, James Ellroy fait des miracles et plus particulièrement ceux-ci sur la même période Hooverienne / Kennedienne / Huguesienne. Des excellents moments de lecture :love:



 merci


----------



## chokobelle (3 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> viens de lire "pourquoi j'ai mangé mon pére" de roy lewis, c'est decidement trop drole...
> 
> l



Ah ui jlé lu aussi, trop marrant.

Un peu le pendant rigolo des "Animaux Denaturés" de Vercors


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre, James Ellroy fait des miracles et plus particulièrement ceux-ci sur la même période Hooverienne / Kennedienne / Huguesienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



totalement excellents!


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2005)

Je suis passé dans les librairies aujourd'hui, j'ai acheté les derniers bouquins de Pierre Jourde et de Claude Delmas : je ne vous en parlerai pas, je ne les ai  pas encore lu (enfin j'ai commencé celui de Delmas). 

Mais ça me donne l'occasion de parler de Claude Delmas dont j'ai beaucoup aimé la plupart des bouquins en particulier les romans relativement anciens : les 2 qui se suivent : "le jeune homme immobile" et "des reines sont mortes jeunes et belles", "Grande neige, grand soleil", "le pont de chemin de fer est un champ triste dans l'air", "chronique des guerres occitanes". J'arrête là la liste pour l'instant. À l'occasion, jetez un oeil dessus.

PS. Il se trouve qu'il est de la région mais je n'en savais absolument rien quand j'ai commencé à lire et apprécier ses livres.


----------



## sofiping (16 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> totalement excellents!



 il n'y a pas que ces deux là ... tous les James Ellroy sont excellents ... je finis la trilogie Lune sanglante - la colline aux suicidés - A cause de la nuit qui raconte la déchéance du sergent Lloyd Hopkins ... flic de génie complètement borderline .
 La plus grande émotion avec Ellroy je l'ai eu en lisant Ma part d'ombre ... dans ce livre , l'écrivain mène l'enquête sur l'assassinat de sa mère , son enfance et tout ça en compagnie d'un inspecteur de la brigade criminelle de L.A .Lire ses bouquins et faire une parenthèse avec celui là , c'est comprendre tout le cheminement d'Ellroy , c'est un grand monsieur de la littérature américaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Il nous restait pas mal d'euros sur nos cartes Multipass (cartes fournies par le conseil régional afin de permettre aux élèves d'acheter des livres etc...), je me suis sonc rendu à la librairie avec mon pote...

J'ai acheté : 

-Acide Sulfurique d'Amelie Nothomb
-Pluie de sang de Meg O'Brien

J'ai réussi à faire acheter à mon pote, qui ne lis jamais, son premier livre hors scolaire  ! Il a pris le dernier Tom Clancy...

Sinon, en ce moment je lis :

-La possibilité d'une île de Ouellbeck : J'aime assez, ca se lit bien, mais je trouve pas ca très captivant... (c'est que mon avis de lycéen  )
-L'âme du Mal de Maxime Chattam : Pour l'instant, j'adore ! :love:

_Tiens, je me rend compte que j'ai pris à chaque fois : un Thriller, un roman que je qualifierait "d'offenssif"..._


----------



## MrStone (21 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> [SNIP]
> Sinon, en ce moment je lis :
> 
> -La possibilité d'une île de Ouellbeck : J'aime assez, ca se lit bien, mais je trouve pas ca très captivant... (c'est que mon avis de lycéen  )
> [SNIP]



Si tu veux lire du gros-Michel-qui-tache (du welbek old-school diront d'aucuns), tourne-toi vers l'extension du domaine de la lutte. En poche ça coûte une misère maintenant


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

Livre ou BD ? Comme Tardi semble avoir moins _réécrit_ cette mise en image de l'univers de Manchette que pour d'autres adaptations, j'en parle ici. Pas encore lu, même pas encore acheté (la librairie était fermée). Comme l'impression que c'est à classer dans la rubrique _à ne pas manquer_..

J'ai choisi une planche plutôt que la couverture. La voiture sur le périph, à un embranchement, et le texte de Manchette..


----------



## NightWalker (23 Septembre 2005)

En parlant des BD, ma dernière trouvaille 







avec ze Roberto Vendez himself à AppleExpo aujourd'hui...

Un délice, tu le monde me regardait bizarrement à rigoler tout seul à Orly en attendant mon vol...


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, un bout de Marcel pour la route. Pour situer le fragment, le narrateur explique que le repas des domestiques est un moment sacré suivant les règles de Saint-André des Champs (c'est à dire la morale de Françoise, sa domestique mais aussi un des grands personnages de la recherche). Les "maîtres" voudraient bien que les domestiques reprennent enfin le boulot.   

"Françoise, son valet de pied, le maître d'hôtel entendaient les coups de sonnette non comme un appel et sans songer à venir, mais pourtant  comme les premiers sons dees instruments qui s'accordent quand un concert va bientôt recommencer et qu'on sent qu'il n'y aura plus que quelques minutes d'entracte. Aussi quand les coups commençaient à se répéter et  à devenir plus insistants, nos domestiques se mettaient à y prendre garde et, estimant qu'ils n'avaient plus beaucoup de temps devant eux et que la reprise du travail était proche, à un tintement de la sonnette un peu plus sonore que les autres, ils poussaient un soupir et, prenant leur parti, le valet de pied descendait fumer une cigarette devant la porte, Françoise après quelques réflexions sur nous, telles que "ils ont sûrement la bougeotte", montait ranger ses affaires dans son sixième, et le maître d'hôtel ayant été chercher du papier à lettres dans sa chambr, expédiait rapidement sa correspondance privée."

Un exemple de l'humour de Marcel. Le côté suranné des rapports ancillaires, bien dans la ligne de ce que beaucoup pensent du personnage n'est que l'habillage de portraits bien loin d'être démodés. Il suffit d'un peu d'imagination pour retranscrire ça pas loin de chez vous.   Et pas l'ombre d'une méchanceté dans le regard, enfin de mon point de vue, juste un peu d'admiration pour le savoir-faire des domestiques pour établir, même juste un petit moment, faut pas rêver, un rapport de force.


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2005)

Dans un autre genre, de Pierre Jourde qui peut être assez méchant mais pas seulement ça.

"Tu n'aurais vraiment pas dû lui demander, pour l'amadouer, à quelles activités elle se  livrait. Elle a tourné vers toi son visage, bouilli, très semblable à une portion de blanquette de veau oubliée au fond du réfrigérateur, puis extraite de son séjour glacial pour être couverte d'épaisses couches de pommades et de teintures."

La citation ne donne pas une idée juste du livre (Festins secrets) mais elle y contribue, et puis je ne déteste pas les ciations hors de leur contexte


----------



## puregeof (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je n'ai pas eu le courage de parcourir tout le fil, aussi si quelqu'un en a parlé, sorry  :rose: 
Je viens de terminer "Outremonde" de Don Delillo. Proprement fantastique  :love: 




Ce livre tirerait son titre d'un mystérieux film russe "Unterwelt" réalisé en 1932 par Eisenstein. Vous savez, celui du Cuirassé Potemkine et d'Ivan le terrible? Je dis mystérieux parce que ce film ne serait jamais sorti. Basé sur un sujet trop anecdotique pour être en ligne avec l'idéologie du parti. Il s'agirait d'une histoire de monstres. Quoi qu'il en soit, il n'est jamais renseigné dans les filmographies de Serguei Mikhailovitc Eisenstein et je me demande jusqu'où ce n'est pas une invention de Delillo. Ce film, bien que russe et muet, aurait été tourné en 1932 au Mexique mais on n'en sait pas plus. Si ce n'est que lors du tournage qu'il effectuait alors au Mexique des quantités tout à fait anormales de pélicule auraient été utilisées. Voilà à peu près tout ce qui est sûr. Ah oui, ce film énigmatique devrait lui-même son nom à un film antérieur de 1909 "Orpheus in der Unterwelt" inspiré de l'opérette homonyme d'Offenbach (Orphée aux enfers). Ne me demandez pas le nom du réalisateur allemand. Il semble tout aussi mystérieux.

Mais tout cela n'a pas grand chose à voir. Outremonde est un roman génial. 1000 pages qui racontent l'histoire de la seconde moitié du 20eme siècle vue depuis Brooklyn et autour d'une balle de base-ball. Celle du légendaire home run de Bobby Thomson dans la finale Dodger/Giants de 1951. Ca part dans tous les sens. La guerre froide, les essais nucléaires, l'avant-garde new-yorkaise, le tireur fou de l'autoroute et l'assassinat de Kennedy, le tri des déchets, le cinema, Hoover et Sinatra, les Rolling Stones, Eisenstein, Gorbatchev et la Peretroiska. Et sans qu'on sache comment tout se tient et se recoupe. C'est proprement génial. Le genre de bouquin où je me dis que si le roman a été inventé c'est pour que de tels livres puissent exister. Houellebecq et son île hypothétique pourront bien attendre quelques semaines...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

Excellent auteur, tous ses livres aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)




----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Je suis un fan de la première heure, mais je l'ai pas encore lu, c'est bien ? c'est en partie autobiographique non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un fan de la première heure, mais je l'ai pas encore lu, c'est bien ? c'est en partie autobiographique non ?



bah, j'ai pas fini...reste quelques pages...mais j'ai genial...pour l'instant.....
tout comme l'ensemble de son oeuvre....:love:....
si tu aimes Ellis, je n'en dis pas plus et lis le...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est genial...pour l'instant..... tout comme l'ensemble de son oeuvre....:love:....si tu aimes Ellis, je n'en dis pas plus et lis le...


Thank's,  d'accord avec toi, je comptes bien le lire le plus vite possible


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2005)

Mélange inattendu... une découverte du bout du MOnde...


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, j'ai pas fini...reste quelques pages...mais j'ai genial...pour l'instant.....
> tout comme l'ensemble de son oeuvre....:love:....
> si tu aimes Ellis, je n'en dis pas plus et lis le...



Vous me recommandez quel bouquin d'Ellis (je sais difficile de donner un conseil quand on aime toute une oeuvre ) ... car j'ai voulu découvrir avec Les lois de l'attraction et j'ai pas vraiment accroché ... il ne doit même pas être fini pour tout dire. Mais bon je veux rester sur une impression moyenne


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre, James Ellroy fait des miracles et plus particulièrement ceux-ci sur la même période Hooverienne / Kennedienne / Huguesienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...




à mon grand désagrément je n'arrive pas à rentrer dans ses livres... dans 10 ans peut-être ?


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

ouais, c'est sur que c'est parfois un peu compliqué à suivre...

mieux vaut commencer par le Grand nulle part, le Dalhia noir ou White Jazz


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2005)

Alors, récemment, j'ai relu :
"Fatale" de Jean-Patrick Manchette et c'est efficace et toujours bien noir comme il faut.
J'ai lu aussi la BD de Tardi adaptée de "Le petit bleu de la côte ouest", très réussie (le meilleur tardi depuis un moment à mes yeux).
Par contre, je peine à finir le dernier Jean-Philippe Toussaint "Fuir", aussi décevant que le précédent ("Faire l'amour").
De même, je cale sur le dernier Éric Laurrent "Clara Stern".
Pourtant les deux ne font que 180 pages ... Mais l'un comme l'autre, ils ont perdu leur humour et leur distance qui faisait tout le charme de leurs romans.
Vraiment décevant. J'espère que, chez Minuit, Échenoz restera à la hauteur car après Christian Oster et Éric Chevillard, qui également s'engagent dans une voie qui ne m'intéresse plus, cela fait beaucoup !


----------



## molgow (28 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté :
> 
> -Acide Sulfurique d'Amelie Nothomb



Je me suis acheté Péplum d'Amélie Nothomb cette après-midi... et je l'ai déjà presque terminé 
Vraiment captivant ce bouquin, en plus le soleil était radieux au contraire de ce que les Madame Soleil de la météo nous avait prédit ! 

Autrement, pour l'anecdote, j'ai découvert que les "prix verts" à la Fnac c'était pas pour les adhérents mais tout le monde ! Du coup, je me suis acheté le dernier Astonvilla (De jour comme de nuit...) qui semblait soudainement plus abordable. Ça fait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas acheté un album de musique


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, pour l'anecdote, j'ai découvert que les "prix verts" à la Fnac c'était pas pour les adhérents mais tout le monde !



.... lol mieux vaut tard que jamais ....


----------



## Talchan (28 Septembre 2005)

"La bête curieuse" de Brigitte Fontaine. Un enchantement, on plonge dans la vie amoureuse d'une femme passionnée qui nous laisse entrer dans un univers surréaliste et baroque. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Brigitte Fontaine c'est un bon début 

"L&#8217;écarlate Hanna, la femme rouge comme Adam, allait et venait sur le parquet luisant de la grande pièce odorante (...)." 


[size=-1]
[/size]


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Si vous savez que la vie est dure, évitez-vous l'achat d'un des *** de Michel H.
À la place, Régis Debray (Dieu, un itinéraire), Francis Ponge (le parti pris des choses), c'est bien plus rigolo...


----------



## Philippe (28 Septembre 2005)

Et la 4e : "Le narrateur, vraisemblablement Herman Melville lui-même, lorsqu'il était jeune matelot à bord du baleinier Dolly, s'en échappe avec l'un de ses amis, le jeune Toby, vers 1843. Ils découvrent l'île de Niku-Hiva _[dans l'archipel des Marquises]_, et le peuple des Taïpis qui l'habite. Les Taïpis ont une horrible réputation : on les dit cannibales, ce qui n'empêche pas Melville et Toby de trouver refuge chez eux. Contre toute attente, les deux fugitifs sont bien accueillis et vivent avec les Taïpis des mois merveilleux. Melville fait revivre la gentillesse et l'intelligence de ses hôtes, ses amours avec la belle Faïaoahé, ses nobles discussions avec le grand chef Mehevi, ses démêlés avec Kory-Kory, son domestique... C'est vraiment un Éden que Melville a recréé."
Le roman a connu un grand succès à sa publication, à tel point que lorsque Melville écrivit ses chefs-d'oeuvre ultérieurs, on reprocha à ces derniers de n'être pas aussi "exotiques" que _Taïpi_ et _Omoo_ (que j'aime moins), ses deux premiers ouvrages.
J'ai dû lire ce bouquin trois ou quatre fois ! Enfin, pas celui qui est ci-dessus. On le trouve aussi en Folio.
Bonne lecture !
Ph.


----------



## Freelancer (29 Septembre 2005)

Je suis en plein dans Billy Budd, du même Herman Melville. Roman qui n'a été publié qu'une vingtaine d'années après la mort de Melville, celui-ci l'ayant sans cesse retravaillé, il avait été classé dans les oeuvres inachevées.... Billy Budd, donc jeune marin à la beauté et à l'innocence hors du commun au destin tragique. A lire


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ph.



Melville, un grand monsieur mal connu   par moi aussi d'ailleurs : je me dis toujours qu'il faudrait que je lise ce que je n'ai pas lu et relise le reste, mais tle Bartleby...(voir plus loin  )

Sans parler de Moby Dick que trop de gens croient réservé aux enfants, il a écrit plein de livres riches. Je n'ai pas lu "Taipi" mais j'ai beaucoup aimé "Mardi" qui en est un peu une suite et se passe dans un étrange archipel.

Il y a les nouvelles aussi (Benito Cereno et les contes de la véranda)

Et puis, en apparence contradictoire avec les récits maritimes, la vie passionnément vide de "Bartleby le scribe" dont le leitmotiv quand on lui demande quelque chose au boulot est de répondre "je préfèrerais pas" (sous-entendu : le faire). Vila-Matas a à son tour écrit un livre qui s'appelle "Bartleby" en référence explicite à celui de Melville et qui traite d'un peu tous les Bartleby littéraires. 


Alors de Moby Dick à Bartleby en passant par tout le reste, il y a de quoi.


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2005)

Enchanted Islands, aussi de Melville...

Un voyage aux Galapagos au temps de Darwin, lu il y a quelques mois.


----------



## Kreck (29 Septembre 2005)

cette fois je le finis
cette fois je le finis
cette fois je le finis
cette fois je le finis
cette fois je le finis
cette fois je le finis


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)

Neverwhere, de Neil Gaiman.

Un pur moment de plaisir. On est transporté ailleurs... quelquechose d'inexplicable mais tres bien!

du meme auteur et très très bien aussi:





American Gods
un livre tout aussi excellent, si ce n'est meilleur!

et:





Stardust
un joli conte de fée très agréable, rafraichissant!


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

Le livre de cet été: Davinci Code
Celui qui ne l'a pas encore lu est inconcient, encore vierge, ignorant.
J'ai beaucoup aimé. :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Kreck (29 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Neverwhere, de Neil Gaiman.
> 
> Un pur moment de plaisir. On est transporté ailleurs... quelquechose d'inexplicable mais tres bien!
> 
> ...



J'ai lu les trois. ma préférence va très nettement à American Gods. Gaiman n'est pas un novateur mais il joue très bien avec des thèmes classiques, c'est bien construit, c'est agréable. Il ne faut pas bouder son plaisir.

note : si vous avez les moyens, préférez l'édition d'American Gods au Diable Vauvert, la couverture du J'ai Lu est vraiment trop MOCHE !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

"de la jungle a la terre de feu"
H.Randow.
L'histoire d'un conservateur de zoo, ecrit en 1954. Un bijou...
en tout cas, quand je l'ai lu, au college, j'ai trouve ca genial...


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> cette fois je le finis
> cette fois je le finis
> cette fois je le finis
> cette fois je le finis
> ...



Reste plus qu'à attaquer Finnegan's wake   (moi, j'ai bien attaqué mais pour l'heure il s'est défendu )

(ou bien dans un tout autre genre mais c'est bien aussi : les gens de Dublin. Le film qu'a tiré Huston d'une des nouvelles est aussi superbe, d'ailleurs)


----------



## Kreck (30 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à attaquer Finnegan's wake   (moi, j'ai bien attaqué mais pour l'heure il s'est défendu )
> 
> (ou bien dans un tout autre genre mais c'est bien aussi : les gens de Dublin. Le film qu'a tiré Huston d'une des nouvelles est aussi superbe, d'ailleurs)


oh, mais j'ai finnegans wake... un livre qui se défend plutôt bien, comme tu dis   
Mais qu'est-ce qui fait que cet auteur reste si populaire alors que personne n'arrive à finir ses deux principaux bouquins ? Vous en connaissez qui ont lu Finnegans Wake ou Ulysse ? Moi pas. C'est peut-être ça, le mystère de la grande littérature


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Le livre de cet été: Davinci Code
> Celui qui ne l'a pas encore lu est inconcient, encore vierge, ignorant.
> J'ai beaucoup aimé. :love:  :love:  :love:



Un conseil, arrête-toi à _DVC _et _Angels & Demons*_, pour aussi avoir lu les précédents, la sauce devient un peu lourde à digérer. A part ça, c'est un excellent livre quand on a besoin de lire vite et pimenté. C'est de l'efficace et sur mesure.


* d'ailleurs, content de l'avoir lu avant la mort de _Jean Paul_ et l'arrivée de _Benoit _


----------



## chokobelle (1 Octobre 2005)

j'ai fait la queue hier à minuit devant le Virgin, même pas honte ^^


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait la queue hier à minuit devant le Virgin, même pas honte ^^


 
moi, j'ai rien compris a la folie harry potter... j'avais du commencer le tome 1, il y a de cela fort fort longtemps, lire les cent premiere pages... et qu'est ce que je trouvais ca chiant, mais chiant... 
en plus avec tout le battement mediatique/pub qu'il y autour de ces bouquins, t'as meme plus besoin de les lire pour connaitre l'univers...


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qui fait que cet auteur reste si populaire alors que personne n'arrive à finir ses deux principaux bouquins ? Vous en connaissez qui ont lu Finnegans Wake ou Ulysse ? Moi pas. C'est peut-être ça, le mystère de la grande littérature




Ulysse, oui, quand même, y a quand même des gens qui le lisent !.

Pour Finnegans wake, par contre, c'est vrai que je ne connais personne qui l'ait lu. Enfin, il y a au moins le traducteur qui l'a lu   Je ne désespère pas d'y arriver mais c'est pas gagné : il y a tellement d'autres livres !


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait la queue hier à minuit devant le Virgin, même pas honte ^^



L'illustration de la version originale était déjà pas terrible, mais la série française est vraiment pire


----------



## Pierrou (2 Octobre 2005)

Les illustrations des version françaises de HP ont toujours été à chier.... 
Celle des versiosns anglaises et ricaines sont mieux, mais les couvertures des éditions 'adultes' restent au top.... pas de dessins à la con 

En tout cas, j'ai parcouru vite fait quelques pages hier à la FNAC, je le préfère en anglais :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2005)

Jamais lu en français. Je comprend rien aux noms, je ne sais plus qui est qui


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ulysse, oui, quand même, y a quand même des gens qui le lisent !.
> 
> Pour Finnegans wake, par contre, c'est vrai que je ne connais personne qui l'ait lu. Enfin, il y a au moins le traducteur qui l'a lu   Je ne désespère pas d'y arriver mais c'est pas gagné : il y a tellement d'autres livres !


Moi c'est l'inverse je n'ai jamais réussi à finir Ulysse (bon après j'ai trouvé le livre audio, dans un bon canapé au moment de la sieste en 3 ou 4 séances ça peut passer.)

Finnegans wake je l'avais au programme au lycée international, la clef de la compréhension du livre c'est l_a lecture à voix haute_ (c'est d'ailleurs ce que recommandais Joyce), tout s'illumine à ce moment là.

Par contre j'ignore à quoi ressemble la traduction française: est-ce seulement traduisible ?

Enfin l'adaptation des gens de Dublin: "quel mortel ennui&#8230;" :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

L'histoire d'un prof de lyc&#233;e romancier, alcoolique, d&#233;pressif &#224; qui son &#233;diteur r&#233;clame un roman r&#233;aliste pour la rentr&#233;e litt&#233;raire.&#171;Qu'on ne me demande ni coh&#233;rence ni amour constant de l'humanit&#233;. Par exemple, notons au passage que j'&#233;tais devenu un sp&#233;cialiste de la _masturbation supr&#233;matiste_. Qu'est-ce que la masturbation supr&#233;matiste? &#192; ceux qui l'auraient oubli&#233;, je rappelle que Kazimir Serevinovitch Malevitch a peint  un _Carr&#233; blanc sur fond blanc_ au d&#233;but du XX&#176; si&#232;cle. Il a ainsi caract&#233;ris&#233; le mouvement dont il est le fondateur: &#171;Le supr&#233;matisme exprime le rien devenu question.&#187; La masturbation supr&#233;matiste consite donc &#224; se branler en contemplant un mur blanc. Cet acte proprement m&#233;taphysique ne procure &#233;videmment aucun plaisir. Il peut occuper deux ou trois heures par jour. Bien que d'origine russe, Oblomova, ma belle fianc&#233;e, ignorait tout de la masturbation supr&#233;matiste. Quand elle me demandait ce que j'avais fait dans la journ&#233;e, je r&#233;pondais: &#171;Cinq Kazimir&#8230;&#187; Elle imaginait sans doute que c'&#233;tait une sorte d'alcool. Le lecteur intelligent notera que, subrepticement, la profonde Russie pleine de d&#244;mes, de nihilistes, de tsars ambivalents et assassins p&#233;n&#232;tre mon r&#233;cit. Et que les contours d'Oblomova, splendeur et surprise de ma vie basculante, pennent lentement consistance.&#187;​:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Là, je viens de remporter sur eBay un dictionnaire littré intégral à 87 euros sur ebay... 
Je me sens las, las... Moins cher que le coût du papier... Et l'impression d'être l'un des derniers des mohicans à oser posséder une bibliothèque personnelle, qui périra sans doutes avec moi...
Farenheit 451 sans brûler de livres, c'est puissant le rouleau compresseur de la novculture...


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (censuré)


 il travaille si bien que ça le meunier ?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de remporter sur eBay un dictionnaire littré intégral à 87 euros sur ebay...
> Je me sens las, las... Moins cher que le coût du papier... Et l'impression d'être l'un des derniers des mohicans à oser posséder une bibliothèque personnelle, qui périra sans doutes avec moi...
> Farenheit 451 sans brûler de livres, c'est puissant le rouleau compresseur de la novculture...



bof bof ...

Au vu de l'augmentation de la consommation de papier, du nombre d'ouvrages publiés et autres statistiques, ceci me paraît un peu, comment dire, complaisant (désolé, je suis franc). Bien entendu, je ne parle pas de la qualité supposée des ouvrages, sujet tout personnel et subjectif.

"Oser une bibliothèque personnelle"   Je connais plein de gens qui ont une bibliothèque personnelle ... même sans le savoir, d'ailleurs ! Ils "n'osent" rien de spécial : ils achètent des livres et les lisent, voilà tout, sans se prétendre le dernier des Mohicans.

Que nos bibliothèques périssent avec nous, qu'importe !! Si on ne veut pas qu'elles périssent, il faut en faire une donation (aux enfants, à une bibliothèque municipale, à qui on veut).

Je suis très (extrêmement, même) attaché au papier mais en définitive peu importe : si la culture se numérise, eh bien qu'elle soit numérisée ! Du moment que l'on y retrouve, en plus des modernes et des contemporains, la mémoire (les classiques, quoi).

Quant à la novculture ... cela signifie quoi, au juste ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, rayon lecture, je suis sur plusieurs lièvres, dont "La malédiction d'Edgar" de Marc Dugain : je ne trouve pas cela très "littéraire". Pour autant c'est un livre assez prenant et intelligent.
Dans le même temps, j'ai commencé le dernier Potter, mieux que le précédent, sans aucun doute, et c'est bien pour réviser son vocabulaire [anglais].
Et, toujours au (très) long cours : les Mémoires de St-Simon. Le style ... C'est le style et l'alacrité qui en font toutes la saveur.


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de terminer _L'Arrache-Coeur_ de Boris Vian 
J'adore d&#233;finitivement Boris Vian, son style et sa narration surr&#233;aliste :love:
Je crois que je vais continuer avec _L'Herbe Rouge_ ou alors pour son livre qui a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; pour outrage aux bonnes moeurs : _J'irai cracher sur vos tombes...

_Mais avant, je suis parti sur _Hygi&#232;ne de l'Assassin_ d'Am&#233;lie Nothomb et apr&#232;s, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par _La Condition Humaine_ de Malraux.


----------



## iKool (10 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de terminer _L'Arrache-Coeur_ de Boris Vian
> J'adore définitivement Boris Vian, son style et sa narration surréaliste :love:
> Je crois que je vais continuer avec _L'Herbe Rouge_ ou alors pour son livre qui a été condamné pour outrage aux bonnes moeurs : _J'irai cracher sur vos tombes...
> 
> _Mais avant, je suis parti sur _Hygiène de l'Assassin_ d'Amélie Nothomb et après, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par _La Condition Humaine_ de Malraux.


A ta place, je commencerais par le Vian - comme tout les Vian, je suis infoutu de dire de quoi ça parle, mais j'en garde un formidable souvenir.
L'hygiène de l'assassin m'a vraiment déçu - bavard, long, ennuyeux, finalement assez vide. Quel dommage de gâcher un si beau titre !

Je suis en train de lire H2G2 (péniblement... Il est parfois très difficile d'être autre chose que lourd quand on cherche désespérément à être drôle).

Sinon, j'ai dévoré "Retour au collège" de Riad Sattouf, sorte de reportage-BD sur un collège chic de Paris - très très drôle, avec plein de petites notes de nostalgie dedans (quand l'auteur évoque ses propres années au collège), un peu effrayant aussi si la jeunesse dorée de notre beau pays ressemble vraiment à ça...

Et pour ceux capable de passer sur le premier tiers assez poussif du livre "La croix et la bannière" de je ne sais plus qui est à hurler de rire - si on aime le comique de situation et d'absurde au trait un peu appuyé.


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2005)

jaquette du livre a dit:
			
		

> Rome, 1600. Un jeune peintre inconnu débarque dans la capitale et, en quelques tableaux d'une puissance et d'un érotisme inouïs, révolutionne la peinture. Réalisme, cruauté, clair-obscur : il bouscule trois cents ans de tradition artistique. Les cardinaux le protègent, les princes le courtisent. Il devient, sous le pseudonyme de Caravage, le peintre officiel de l'Eglise. Mais voilà : c'est un marginal-né, un violent, un asocial...


J'ai adoré ce livre... :love: *Tomtom* illustrateur de MAcgé, nous avait fait des détournements de quelques une de ses ½uvres...  ... 
Roman d'une force incroyable qui avec l'écriture de D. Fernandez... n'en est que plus fort...


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de terminer _L'Arrache-Coeur_ de Boris Vian
> J'adore définitivement Boris Vian, son style et sa narration surréaliste :love:
> Je crois que je vais continuer avec _L'Herbe Rouge_ ou alors pour son livre qui a été condamné pour outrage aux bonnes moeurs : _J'irai cracher sur vos tombes..._


_

Si tu apprécies Vian, ne rate pas "l'automne à Pékin"  
(L'herbe rouge, c'est bien aussi. "J'irais cracher sur vos tombes", c'est tout autre chose : publié sous le pseudo de Vernon Sullivan, c'était présenté comme une traduction de l'américain, la mode alors (le alors est peut-être de trop  ) étant aux romans noirs américains. C'était une imitation de roman noir américain, d'une certaine façon une plaisanterie, plus qu'un roman personnel._


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de terminer _L'Arrache-Coeur_ de Boris Vian
> J'adore définitivement Boris Vian, son style et sa narration surréaliste :love:
> Je crois que je vais continuer avec _L'Herbe Rouge_ ou alors pour son livre qui a été condamné pour outrage aux bonnes moeurs : _J'irai cracher sur vos tombes...
> 
> _Mais avant, je suis parti sur _Hygiène de l'Assassin_ d'Amélie Nothomb et après, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par _La Condition Humaine_ de Malraux.



Quand on n'a pas encore d'enfants, "L'arrache-coeur" n'y engage guère :rateau:
C'est vraiment un livre magnifique, où la poésie désespérée (mais drôle souvent) de Vian s'exprime à plein. Le personnage du psychiatre Jacquemort est magnifiquement ironique. Celui de la Gloïre est vraiment extraordinaire. La folie de la mère est hallucinante.
 

J'aime bien moins "L'herbe rouge" : il ne m'a jamais captivé.
Par contre "L'Écume des jours" est toujours superbe (et désespéré aussi). Un des rares romans contenant le mot "cardioïde" ...
"L'Automne à Pékin" est plus sensuel : il rend la beauté (puis la décrépitude) des corps palpables. Foutraque, poétique et ... désespéré encore une fois (les histoires d'amour finissent mal, certes).

Si tu veux rigoler : "Vercocquin et le plancton". Là c'est carrément potache 

Quant aux Vernon Sullivan, "J'irais cracher sur vos tombes" est plutôt réussi (et son propos est assez agressif (ce qui est bien dans cette France-là)) mais "On tuera tous les affreux" est, à mon sens, mieux écrit. Affaire de goût, comme toujours. Mais en plus, le second est plus sexe, ce qui me va bien


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu apprécies Vian, ne rate pas "l'automne à Pékin"
> (L'herbe rouge, c'est bien aussi. "J'irais cracher sur vos tombes", c'est tout autre chose : publié sous le pseudo de Vernon Sullivan, c'était présenté comme une traduction de l'américain, la mode alors (le alors est peut-être de trop  ) étant aux romans noirs américains. C'était une imitation de roman noir américain, d'une certaine façon une plaisanterie, plus qu'un roman personnel.



Merci. En fait, tant que j'apprécie, je crois que je vais lire toutes la série des romans de Boris Vian 
_Vercoquin et le plancton_ par exemple.
Pour _J'irai cracher sur vos tombes_, je suis au courant de la "farce" qui l'avait faite. C'est surtout le côté provocateur plus que le style "roman noir américain" qui m'intéresse à le lire. Je veux savoir qu'est-ce qui l'a fait condamné pour outrages aux bonnes moeurs !


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quand on n'a pas encore d'enfants, "L'arrache-coeur" n'y engage guère :rateau:


D'un autre côté, on a tous une mère. Possessive ou pas. 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment un livre magnifique, où la poésie désespérée (mais drôle souvent) de Vian s'exprime à plein. Le personnage du psychiatre Jacquemort est magnifiquement ironique. Celui de la Gloïre est vraiment extraordinaire. La folie de la mère est hallucinante.


Tout est génial dans ce livre :love:
Le match de boxe entre le curé et le sacristain, la foire aux vieux, la description de la crucifixion de l'étalon, les scènes où il "psychanalise" la bonne, la manière de constamment rabaisser les villageois et prendre les apprentis pour des mauvais de nature, etc...
A ce sujet, j'ai beaucoup aimé une phrase lorsque Jacquemort va chez le menuisier et demande des lits "fait à la machine et non à la main", ce qui provoque l'énervement du menuisier qui dit, en substance, "vous allez encore m'user mes machines"... :rateau:


----------



## iNano (10 Octobre 2005)

Ah Boris Vian... Un auteur vraiment extraordinaire ! Un vrai poète... Et ses chansons sont tout aussi formidables...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Kreck (11 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'essayer de lire "Windows on the world" de Beigbeder. J'ai arrêté  à la page 50 et j'ai ressorti "Voyage au bout de la nuit" parce que Céline, même si le personnage sent le soufre, au moins, lui, savait écrire.


----------



## puregeof (12 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer de lire "Windows on the world" de Beigbeder. J'ai arrêté  à la page 50 et j'ai ressorti "Voyage au bout de la nuit" parce que Céline, même si le personnage sent le soufre, au moins, lui, savait écrire.







Un des rares livres que j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises dont une fois en italien :hein: 
Je l'avais lu au collège. J'étais passé à côté.
Ensuite, alors que j'étais en première année à la fac j'avais assisté à une lecture du Voyage par Fabrice Luchini. J'avais été subjugué.
Je l'ai relu dans la foulée, mais cette fois en donnant aux mots leur bon rythme. Un plaisir littéraire jamais égalé (sauf dans certains passage de la Recherche de Proust. Mais je n'ai jamais eu le courage de le reprendre).
Depuis lors, lorsque je ne sais plus que lire je m'occtroie ce plaisir à nouveau.

Pour l'instant je lis la Malédiction d'Edgar de Marc Dugain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le seul intérêt réside semble-t-il dans la "révélation" pour un public francophone de l'homosexualité de J.H. Hoover. pour ma part, je trouve l'écriture très moyenne et le livre bourré de lieux communs pseudo-historiques (genre JFK avait une petite santé et était un homme à femme). Mais bon, ça me distrait en cette période de stress professionnel. Ceci dit, si vous voulez avoir une description bien sentie de ce vieil Edgar, plongez-vous dans Underworld de Delillo dont je parlais plus haut dans ce thread.

By the way, connaissez vous ce lien http://bookcrossingfrance.apinc.org/ pour partager vos bouquins favoris ?


----------



## rennesman (12 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer de lire "Windows on the world" de Beigbeder. J'ai arrêté  à la page 50 et j'ai ressorti "Voyage au bout de la nuit" parce que Céline, même si le personnage sent le soufre, au moins, lui, savait écrire.



je suis pas le seul a penser que c'est pas un écrivain beigbeder...mais juste un cacagraphe phrasibulle...


----------



## rennesman (12 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Un des rares livres que j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises dont une fois en italien :hein:
> Je l'avais lu au collège. J'étais passé à côté.
> Ensuite, alors que j'étais en première année à la fac j'avais assisté à une lecture du Voyage par Fabrice Luchini. J'avais été subjugué.
> Je l'ai relu dans la foulée, mais cette fois en donnant aux mots leur bon rythme. Un plaisir littéraire jamais égalé (sauf dans certains passage de la Recherche de Proust. Mais je n'ai jamais eu le courage de le reprendre).
> ...



Pour moi, le meilleur céline, c'est pas le voyage mais plutot 'Mort a crédit', tu devrais y jetter un oeil...L'enfance de céline et son adolescence passage choiseul ....d'une drolerie sublime.


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le meilleur c&#233;line, c'est pas le voyage mais plutot 'Mort a cr&#233;dit', tu devrais y jetter un oeil...L'enfance de c&#233;line et son adolescence passage choiseul ....d'une drolerie sublime.


Le Voyage est un cran au-dessus mais je n'ai jamais autant ri en lisant un livre qu'au moment de la travers&#233;e de la Manche en bateau dans Mort &#224; cr&#233;dit.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer de lire "Windows on the world" de Beigbeder. J'ai arrêté à la page 50 et j'ai ressorti "Voyage au bout de la nuit" parce que Céline, même si le personnage sent le soufre, au moins, lui, savait écrire.


"Windows on the world".Je l'ai lu jusqu'au bout.............. Ennuyeux et totalement hors de propos.
Il ferait mieux d'écrire (de faire écrire) son autobiographie directemment plutôt que mélanger ses réflexions et états d'âmes sur sa vie au reste de l'histoire.


----------



## Kreck (12 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le meilleur céline, c'est pas le voyage mais plutot 'Mort a crédit', tu devrais y jetter un oeil...L'enfance de céline et son adolescence passage choiseul ....d'une drolerie sublime.



Pour ma part, je ne préfère pas "Mort à Crédit" à "Voyage" car je place les deux au même niveau.  En fait j'aime tout Céline, même si ses autres romans sont un cran en-dessous de ces deux là.



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Windows on the world".Je l'ai lu jusqu'au bout.............. Ennuyeux et totalement hors de propos.
> Il ferait mieux d'écrire (de faire écrire) son autobiographie directemment plutôt que mélanger ses réflexions et états d'âmes sur sa vie au reste de l'histoire.



Parfaitement


----------



## puregeof (13 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le meilleur céline, c'est pas le voyage mais plutot 'Mort a crédit', tu devrais y jetter un oeil...L'enfance de céline et son adolescence passage choiseul ....d'une drolerie sublime.



Merci pour le conseil  



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le Voyage est un cran au-dessus mais je n'ai jamais autant ri en lisant un livre qu'au moment de la traversée de la Manche en bateau dans Mort à crédit.



Je m'y mets dès que possible


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui aiment chiner (y compris sur eBay), ces livres de C&#233;line illustr&#233;s par Tardi dans les &#233;ditions Gallimard/Futuropolis sont tr&#232;s beaux : le texte + des illustrations "dans l'esprit".
C'&#233;tait pour dire, quoi


----------



## teo (15 Octobre 2005)

Dans un genre différent, juste pour rigoler et me remettre en culotte courte, je viens de relire Le Club des Cinq et le trésor de l'île, le premier de la série que on frérot a retrouvé chez un bouquiniste.
La relecture est spéciale, avec le recul, 40 ans de recul et le personnage de Claude (Claudine) est super ambivalent, très butch, on écrit plus comme ça de nos jours pour des enfants !

Ma perle préférée, à mon avis modifiée s'il y a eu des nouvelles éditions

Tante Cécile, préparant le pique-nique des enfants:
"(...), François, tu pourrais faire un saut au village et en ramener quelques bouteilles de bière et de limonade, à votre choix".
et François de répondre: "De la bière pour moi, s'il vous plait!"

Le plus âgé a donc 11 ans 

Nos Ministres de la Morale et de la Santé Publique devraient faire brûler ces encouragements à la débauche chez les plus jeunes d'entre nous 

Je me régale


----------



## MrStone (15 Octobre 2005)

Excellent   Fran&#231;ois qui boit de la bibine :love:


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2005)

Il n'y a pas si longtemps au si&#232;cle dernier (apr&#232;s la deuxi&#232;me guerre mondiale), les enfants, dans le Nord, pouvaient avoir de la bi&#232;re ... d&#232;s la maternelle .... !!

Teo : tu me donnes envie de retrouver ces livres du Club des Cinq. "Le tr&#233;sor de l'&#238;le", si je me souviens bien, &#233;tait un de mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s (avec le souterrain, le tr&#233;sor et tout &#231;a). J'aimais vraiment beaucoup. Une blague qui les fait rire et que je ne comprenais pas &#224; l'&#233;poque : Fran&#231;ois (je crois) dit &#224; Claude (je crois) : "Tu es soupe-au-lait". Et ils rigolent tous.
Je n'ai jamais compris ce qu'il y avait de dr&#244;le.  
Sinon, j'aimais surtout Claude et Dagobert. Claude n'est pas pusillanime comme l'autre fille.
Et &#231;a veut dire quoi, "butch" ?

Bon, &#224; part &#231;a : "Un an" de Jean Echenoz. C'est beau et bien &#233;crit. Et tr&#232;s humain sans &#234;tre putassier : comme quoi c'est possible


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas si longtemps au siècle dernier (après la deuxième guerre mondiale), les enfants, dans le Nord, pouvaient avoir de la bière ... dès la maternelle .... !!
> 
> Teo : tu me donnes envie de retrouver ces livres du Club des Cinq. "Le trésor de l'île", si je me souviens bien, était un de mes préférés (avec le souterrain, le trésor et tout ça). J'aimais vraiment beaucoup. Une blague qui les fait rire et que je ne comprenais pas à l'époque : François (je crois) dit à Claude (je crois) : "Tu es soupe-au-lait". Et ils rigolent tous.
> Je n'ai jamais compris ce qu'il y avait de drôle.
> ...




Butch c'est quelque chose ou quelqu'un de viril. Dans le monde lesbien c'est la nana masculine qui veut effacer au maximum sa féminité (dans le sens de l'idéal masculin de la féminité).

Claude ne veut pas être reconnue comme un fille, à ce point qu'à la fin son père l'appelle "Claude _mon garçon_" en la félicitant. Et Claude "de rougir de surprise et de joie".

Très surprenante cette relecture


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part ça : "Un an" de Jean Echenoz. C'est beau et bien écrit. Et très humain sans être putassier : comme quoi c'est possible



il est fort, tres fort cet Echenoz...
comme les autres, un des rares auteurs a ecrire des mièvrerie absolument succulentes
il est fort, tres fort....
l'exemple meme c'est "je m'en vais", un livre totalement a l'opposé de ce que j'aime lire,
l'histoire, le style....et pourtant, ça marche, je me suis regalé...
a conseiller...d'urgence......


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Octobre 2005)

Apr&#232;s "la possibilit&#233; d'une &#238;le" que j'ai vraiment aim&#233;, je continue avec : "Plateforme" de Houellebecq.
Tout de suite, je vais commence acide sulfurique d'Am&#233;lie Nothomb et ma prof' de Fran&#231;ais va me pr&#233;ter " Et si c'&#233;tait vrai" de Marc L&#233;vy.
Et apr&#232;s les vacances, on commence le livre de lecture suivie du cour de Fran&#231;ais : Th&#233;r&#232;se Raquin d'&#233;mile Zola.


----------



## Kreck (20 Octobre 2005)

J'ai également beaucoup aimé "la posibilité", Michel H est un très bon écrivain sauf pour... "Plateforme" qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un porno chic.
A mon avis, tu peux zapper Nothomb et Levy, sans intérêt, et attaquer directement Zola, c'est quand même autre chose.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Après "la possibilité d'une île" que j'ai vraiment aimé, je continue avec : "Plateforme" de Houellebecq.
> Tout de suite, je vais commence acide sulfurique d'Amélie Nothomb et ma prof' de Français va me préter " Et si c'était vrai" de Marc Lévy.
> Et après les vacances, on commence le livre de lecture suivie du cour de Français : Thérèse Raquin d'émile Zola.



si tu veux mon avis, Levy, tu oublies....Nothomb....hum.....la biographie de la Faim est gentil, sympa et frais, une bonne lecture tranquille.....acide sulfurique ne m'a pas tant surpris, un peu bof bof....

sinon, pour Zola, là on attaque du bon....mais Therese Raquin....dommage....il a fait beaucoup beaucoup mieux....
rien a voir avec Germinal ou la bete humaine.....
ni Nana, l'assommoir......bah, suis Fan....:love:


----------



## molgow (20 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de lire _Les Catilinaires_ de Nothomb... j'ai mieux aim&#233; que Hygi&#232;ne de l'Assassin ! &#199;a se lit tr&#232;s vite, c'est tr&#232;s facile de lecture, et tr&#232;s prenant.

Par contre, j'ai de la peine avec _La Condition Humaine_ de Malraux. J'ai termin&#233; la partie 1 et pour l'instant, c'est vraiment superbe !... mais oh que c'est difficile &#224; lire et &#224; suivre ! Il faut s'accrocher !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Tarte &#224; la cr&#232;me story, j'en ai des cernes sous les yeux


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2005)

Comme toujours, c'est une question de go&#251;t ... Je trouve Zola plut&#244;t gonflant (je sais, comme critique litt&#233;raire, on fait mieux : mais c'est sinc&#232;re   )
J'ai vainement tent&#233; un certain nombre de ses romans sans succ&#232;s. J'ai quand m&#234;me lu Germinal jusqu'au bout. On ne peut nier sa bonne volont&#233;, ses bonnes intentions (dont l'enfer reste pav&#233; para&#238;t-il) ni son int&#233;grit&#233; : il s'est attach&#233; &#224; d&#233;crire fid&#232;lement des situations humaines. Mais je n'aime pas son style, qui est carr&#233;ment lourd. [appart&#233; : c'est d'ailleurs souvent le cas de ceux qui d&#233;fendent une cause -- ils sont sympathiques et on est de tout coeur avec eux mais ce n'est pas terrib']
Autant s'attaquer aux romans de Flaubert : c'&#233;tait un sale &#233;go&#239;ste misanthrope, (vaguement) misogyne et pas plus sympathique que &#231;a. Mais lui &#233;tait g&#233;nial (pas tout le temps, mais souvent ...) !
Bon. C'est subjectif, hein ?
Am&#233;lie Nothomb, je ne vois pas trop l'int&#233;r&#234;t qu'on lui porte ... Va voir du c&#244;t&#233; de Pierre Michon ou (c'est diff&#233;rent) Jean &#201;chenoz, par exemple.
Quant &#224; Houellebecq ... J'attends qu'il soit un v&#233;n&#233;rable &#233;crivain d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; ... Je n'ai aucune envie de donner un kopeck &#224; un personnage peu sympathique (aussi bons ses livres puissent-ils &#234;tre). J'en suis donc rest&#233; aux "Particules &#201;l&#233;mentaires". Assez int&#233;ressant, m&#234;me si le style est un peu "plat" &#224; mon go&#251;t (d&#233;fectueux, comme il se doit).

Si vous cherchez quelque chose de long (et bon ...) &#224; lire, je rappelle au passage la disponibilit&#233; en Folio/Gallimard [et en Pl&#233;iade] de romans chinois :
"Jing-Ping Mei Cihua (Fleur en fiole d'or)"
"Shui-hu-zhuan (Au bord de l'eau)" de Shi Nai-an
C'est assez &#233;tonnant et vraiment tr&#232;s bien. Cependant les deux autres, en Pl&#233;iade mais pas encore en Folio, sont encore plus beaux :
"Xiyou ji (La p&#233;r&#233;grination vers l'Ouest)" de Wu Cheng'en [magnifique]
"Hong lou meng (Le r&#234;ve dans le pavillon rouge)" de Cao Xueqin [l&#224;, c'est carr&#233;ment g&#233;nial : le roman total par excellence]

Dans un autre genre, plus proche de nous, en poche :
"La montagne magique" de Thomas Mann [chef-d'oeuvre "classique"]
"Les D&#233;mons" de Heimito von Doderer [un Autrichien un brin douteux mais au talent ind&#233;niable]

Et bien s&#251;r, ce bon vieux Duc :
"M&#233;moires du duc de St-Simon" [quelques volumes de +1000 pages : faut aimer. Mais j'aime  ]

Je vais arr&#234;ter mon flood par trois livres que j'aime particuli&#232;rement :
"Pays de neige" de Kawabata Yasunari
"L'homme sans qualit&#233;" de Robert Musil [chef-d'oeuvre sans &#233;quivalent]
"Jacques le fataliste" de ce vieux Denis D. [&#231;a, c'est moderne ...]
"L'&#233;cume des jours" de Boris Vian

[tiens, &#231;a fait quatre  ]


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2005)

je viens de finir ça, c'est assez hilarant


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2005)

Bon alors, pour vexer Bompi qui n'aime pas Zola  et pour faire plaisir à Stook qui l'apprécie, n'hésitez pas à lire, surtout si on vous dit que Zola est un écrivain réaliste : "le rêve" et "le docteur Pascal". 

C'est vrai qu'il n'écrit pas toujours très bien, que Flaubert c'est bien mieux. N'empêche que les Rougon-Macquart, il y a quand même du souffle. Le mieux est de commencer au début ("la conquête de Plassans" et de finir à la fin "Le docteur Pascal"), il n'y a jamais que 20 titres  

Je n'ai pas encore lu les chinois (j'en suis resté à Lu Xun) mais j'ai "l'Homme sans qualités" à côté du lit : je l'ai recommencé, il n'y a pas trop longtemps mais il est pour l'heure en pause, vu le reste  

En tous cas, n'hésitez pas à lire des classiques, des fois, ce n'est pas pour rien que ce sont des classiques !


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux est de commencer au d&#233;but et de finir &#224; la fin




31 pages de thread pour en arriver l&#224;, je pense que &#231;a valait vraiment le d&#233;placement 

&#199;a, &#231;a m&#233;rite largement le zapping d'or


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Bompi, Zola c'est souvent assez lourd.
Quelques exceptions (au bonheur des dames) mais dans l'ensemble...

Je préfère Balzac (sauf "Le père Goriot" jamais pu dépasser la troisième page...)

Sinon, les classiques... C'est quoi les classiques ?
Stendhal ?
A côté, Zola, c'est la bibliothèque rose ! (oui, je reconnais, question profondeur de la critique littéraire, je suis un poids lourd !)
Hugo ? 
Dumas ?
Pas toujours très digestes, tout ça.
Cervantes ?
Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi tout le monde encense à ce point Don Quichotte... Je me suis forcé à le finir, des fois que ça soit mieux vers la fin...
"Les classiques" ça m'évoque le Lagarde et Michard, les heures longues à dormir au fond de la salle de cours, les extraits choisis (sur leur qualité somnifères, visiblement) et Candide qui cultive son jardin (grand bien lui fasse, brave homme)...

Proust ?
Ah Proust ! Le seul écrivain-musicien, des phrases de trois pages de longs qui vous chantonnent dans les oreilles, vous bercent, vous enchantent... A la limitte de l'expérience mystique quand le contexte de l'affaire Dreyfus vous échappant complètement, vous ne comprennez rien à ce qui se passe pendant 200 pages et vous continuez pourtant à lire, charmé par la musique, la beauté, l'évidence liquide du style...

Où je voulais en venir, moi...
Ah oui, les classiques - comment définit-on un classique, combien de vies faudrait-il pour les lire tous et comment supporter la frustration de passer forcément à côté de chef d'oeuvres ?
Ben, je ne sais pas.
Lisez la recherche du temps perdu (surtout le début)


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère Balzac (sauf "Le père Goriot" jamais pu dépasser la troisième page...)



C'est dommage, c'est à partir de la quatrième que tout commence vraiment...


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2005)

Meuh non, je ne suis pas vex&#233; 
Quant &#224; Zola, c'est l'homme de "J'accuse" et, rien que pour &#231;a, je lui tire mon chapeau.

Et ta remarque sur les classiques est pertinente 
Pendant que j'y suis, je vous conseille la lecture d'un volume &#233;tonnant : "Romans grecs et latins" chez Gallimard (Pl&#233;iade). On croirait pas, hein, mais il y a de vrais p&#233;pites, connues ou non.


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, c'est à partir de la quatrième que tout commence vraiment...


La prochaine fois, je commencerais directement à la page 4  

(en fait, c'est un mauvais souvenir de lycée, une lecture obligatoire que je n'ai pas lu et qui m'a fermé à Balzac pendant des années. Je n'ai "découvert" Balzac que beaucoup plus tard - mais pas "Le père Goriot"... Dans mon souvenir, au bout de trois pages, il en était encore à décrire le portail d'une maison, un vrai cauchemar...)


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a, les lectures de lyc&#233;e, c'est tragique. Pourtant, j'&#233;tais un insatiable lecteur, mais je n'ai jamais aim&#233; que l'on m'impos&#226;t quoi que ce soit dans ce domaine.
Trois exceptions, cependant [les deux premiers textes [courts, donc] &#233;tant dans le Lagarde & Michard, si si] :
- le texte du "bon sauvage" de ce bon vieux Michel (de Montaigne), Michou, quoi !
- un texte sur la tol&#233;rance, de Pierre Bayle : je vous recommande ! le genre de type qui assure bien (encore davantage lorsqu'on consid&#232;re l'&#233;poque !!)
- "Madame Bovary" de l'impayable Gutou  Celui-l&#224; m'a fait souffrir pendant deux semaines (&#224; raison de deux-trois pages par jour) puis, soudain, le d&#233;clic : j'ai recommenc&#233; du d&#233;but et lu en 2-3 jours. Flaubert &#233;tait devenu mon h&#233;ros/h&#233;raut litt&#233;raire (jusqu'&#224; Kawabata et Musil).

Tout &#231;a pour dire que l'&#233;cole, quand m&#234;me, c'est pas facile ! Plus tard, on se prend &#224; aimer des trucs improbables (Tacite, Thucydide, Spinoza, Chr&#233;tien de Troyes, Montesquieu, St-Simon, Racine, Eschyle, Euripide, Val&#233;ry etc.) Mais bon, ceci est une autre histoire : c'est notre histoire et aucun(e) professeur(e) n'est l&#224; pour vous ennuyer avec des conseils dict&#233;s par l'Acad&#233;mie ...


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, les classiques... C'est quoi les classiques ?



C'est les bouquins qu'on croit emmerdants  parce qu'on l'a entendu dire, parce qu'on en a lu des bouts à un moment où on n'en avait pas envie (à l'école par exemple   ), parce qu'on en a trop entendu parler.

Et j'ai bien dit : lisez "des" classiques, pas "les" classiques (d'abord on n'aura jamais le temps  ).Chacun, comme toujours pour la littérature, trouve sa niche où il l'entend. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ce n'est pas la nouveauté d'un bouquin qui en fait la qualité. C'est une banalité de base, mais, surtout avec les habitudes qu'on prend avec notre Steve à nous, il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que les vieilles soupes ne sont pas forcément les plus mauvaises (pas plus qu'elles ne sont forcément le meilleures évidemment).

Alors pour rester dans les classiques : Monsieur Teste de Valéry et Paludes de Gide. Pour Paludes je résume le thème : "qu'est-ce que tu fais, Tityre (lequel n'en fiche pas une rame) ? j'écris Paludes"    

Sur ce, je retourne voir Marcel : on est chez la duchesse et c'est le point d'orgue du "mondain" chez Proust, je me régale !


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Octobre 2005)

en ce moment je suis retombé dans le Cycle d'Ambre de Zelazny ... J'avais découvert ça quand j'avais 14/15 ans et depuis les images sont restées gravées en moi...

c'est là que je suis tombé sousle charme des illustrations de Florence Magnin :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça, les lectures de lycée, c'est tragique. Pourtant, j'étais un insatiable lecteur, mais je n'ai jamais aimé que l'on m'imposât quoi que ce soit dans ce domaine.
> Trois exceptions, cependant [les deux premiers textes [courts, donc] étant dans le Lagarde & Michard, si si] :
> - le texte du "bon sauvage" de ce bon vieux Michel (de *Montaigne*), Michou, quoi !
> - un texte sur la tolérance, de *Pierre Bayle* : je vous recommande ! le genre de type qui assure bien (encore davantage lorsqu'on considère l'époque !!)
> ...


Dans mes bras !

Spinoza avait raison: s'il est un plaisir qui ne nous abandonne et ne nous déçoit jamais c'est celui de la connaissance, quoi de plus beau que ces lectures désintéressées.

Comme j'ai maudit ces misérables professseurs à qui je confiais mes émois de lecteur fébrile et qui me répondaient froidement :« mais ce n'est pas de ton âge ça, tu devrais plutôt lire Pearl Buck ou les Contes de la vallée de moumine (sic!)».

Peu importe l'âge, une fois que l'on a goûté à Homère, Apulée, Rousseau, Villon, Nerval, Dostoievski l'Arioste ou Sosêki c'est un crime que de renvoyer l'impétrant à Pearl Buck (pouah pouah pouah, pire que les tartines d'Ezékhiel) ou à des contes pour enfants, c'est presque une incitation à la délinquance juvénile :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir &#224; tous !

J'ai lu acide sulfurique en 2H30 hier soir, j'ai beaucoup aim&#233;, je vais lire stupeur et tremblements en attendant que ma copine me passe sa collection.
Je suis all&#233; chercher Therese Raquin de Zola, je le lirai pendant ces vacances et ma prof de Fran&#231;ais m'a pr&#233;t&#233; Et si c'&#233;tait vrai, vous revoir, la prochaine fois de Marc Levy.
Je m'essaye un peu &#224; tout, j'ai de quoi m'occuper 

Aussi, j'aimerais essayer Stephen King. Lequel choisir pour d&#233;marrer ? Merci d'avance 

Bonne soir&#233;e et Bon Week-end.


----------



## Philippe (21 Octobre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, j'aimerais essayer Stephen King. Lequel choisir pour démarrer ? Merci d'avance
> Bonne soirée et Bon Week-end.


A priori, je conseillerais _Simetierre_. En tout cas un King du début. Je connais très peu les plus récents, mais j'en ai commencé plusieurs... sans pouvoir les terminer. Trop longs, trop répétitifs.
_Simetierre_ est très bien, c'est parmi ceux que j'ai lus de King celui qui m'a le plus impressionné même si _Christine_ ou _Carrie_ par exemple sont excellents aussi.
J'attends avec impatience l'avis d'un "mordu" pour avoir un titre plus récent d'un auteur qui m'avait bien accroché au début mais qui plus tard m'a déçu. (Faute peut-être d'avoir trouvé "le" titre qui allait me réconcilier avec cet auteur... prolifique !)
Cela dit, je confirme que les King du début me paraissent en effet très bons.
Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2005)

Voil&#224;. _J'irai cracher sur vos tombes _de Boris Vian, termin&#233;. Terrible de violence psychologique et physique. &#199;a valait au moins le coup de savoir pourquoi il a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; &#224; outrages aux bonnes moeurs avec ce bouquin. Et Vian imite &#224; merveille la traduction anglais-fran&#231;ais, rien que pour son style &#231;a vaut le coup de le lire


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

justement j'étais en train de me dire que je n'avais pas ouvert un bouquin depuis longtemps faute de temps et rien qui me tenter...mais ça me manque alors je pense que je vais me remettre à lire du  Lucia Etxebarria...après "Amour, Prozac et autres curiosités..." et " Beatriz et les corps celestes..."
je vais essayer " De l'amour et autres mensonges..." les deux premiers m'avaient beaucoup plu...


----------



## sofiping (22 Octobre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir &#224; tous !
> 
> J'ai lu acide sulfurique en 2H30 hier soir, j'ai beaucoup aim&#233;, je vais lire stupeur et tremblements en attendant que ma copine me passe sa collection.
> Je suis all&#233; chercher Therese Raquin de Zola, je le lirai pendant ces vacances et ma prof de Fran&#231;ais m'a pr&#233;t&#233; Et si c'&#233;tait vrai, vous revoir, la prochaine fois de Marc Levy.
> ...



la premi&#233;r&#233; serie que j'ai lu :*"&#231;a"* m'a beaucoup marqu&#233; et m'a donner envie d'en lire d'autres .....  *Les Tommyknokers* m'avaient beaucoup plu .... *Misery * je ne l'ai pas lu , j'ai vu le film qu'on en a tir&#233; et &#231;a laisse presager un tr&#233;s bon bouquin  :love: 







Sinon est ce que quelqu'un a lu celui l&#224; ... il parait qu'il est ..... mortel ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

ba, je viens de faire un tour dans une librairie... je voulais acheter un bouquin de droit administratif...

et au final, je suis resorti avec... (suspence)
 ba un bouquin de droit administratif 

et le souffle des dieux de bernard weber... wai bon, je sais... certainement pas un grand bouquin...
mais ma curiosité m'y a pousser (bouuu... l'influence des medias) 
et encore ca aurait pu etre pire... dantec etait pas loin... et harry potter tapisser toute la librairie... lol

Alors que tout plein de p'tits auteurs, travaillant durement  a la sueur de leur plume, devaient etre pas loin...
honte a moi...

bon, j'ai une excuse qd meme... weber, ca se digére facilement apres un commentaire d'arret (de ***** de **** de******** ) de droit administratif... pi c'est une valeur sure....

(help... aidez moi a elaborer un plan pr m'evader de la fac de droit...   )

pour en savoir plus... 3615 mylife


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> A priori, je conseillerais _Simetierre_. En tout cas un King du début. Je connais très peu les plus récents, mais j'en ai commencé plusieurs... sans pouvoir les terminer. Trop longs, trop répétitifs.
> _Simetierre_ est très bien, c'est parmi ceux que j'ai lus de King celui qui m'a le plus impressionné même si _Christine_ ou _Carrie_ par exemple sont excellents aussi.
> J'attends avec impatience l'avis d'un "mordu" pour avoir un titre plus récent d'un auteur qui m'avait bien accroché au début mais qui plus tard m'a déçu. (Faute peut-être d'avoir trouvé "le" titre qui allait me réconcilier avec cet auteur... prolifique !)
> Cela dit, je confirme que les King du début me paraissent en effet très bons.
> ...


Moi, j'aurais dit "La part des ténèbres" - mais je suis d'accord sur le choix d'un des anciens, à l'époque ou il faisait un roman sur un canevas de roman et non pas une série de 6 volumes de 1000 pages chacun sur un canevas de nouvelle (et encore) en brodant sur le background des personnages secondaires...


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2005)

Retour sur une période ahurissante dont on a eu des échos _très _feutrés et partiels


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2005)

Vu le comportement douteux de la France dans cette histoire, on comprend que l'on ait &#233;t&#233; discret : il est plus facile de taper sur les USA que sur soi-m&#234;me ... Hatzfeld, voil&#224; un journaliste qui fait (bien) son boulot.


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Vu le comportement douteux de la France dans cette histoire, on comprend que l'on ait été discret : il est plus facile de taper sur les USA que sur soi-même ... Hatzfeld, voilà un journaliste qui fait (bien) son boulot.


 
dans ce bouquin, il ne se place pas sur ce terrain là, mais se focalise sur les acteurs directs de cette tragédie.


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Bon moi je rentre de 15 jours en Crète et voici mes lectures du séjour :
> - HP 6 en VO



Hewlett-Packard écrit des livres ???????


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas "Mort &#224; Cr&#233;dit" &#224; "Voyage" car je place les deux au m&#234;me niveau.  En fait j'aime tout C&#233;line, m&#234;me si ses autres romans sont un cran en-dessous de ces deux l&#224;.
> 
> 
> 
> Parfaitement


moi j'aime tout C&#233;line du d&#233;but &#224; la fin. Je pense par contre que le Voyage et Mort &#224; cr&#233;dit sont ses seuls romans. Apr&#232;s c'est plus de la chronique (C&#233;line se disait lui-m&#234;me chroniqueur). La ou moi j'ai le plus ri c'est dans "guignol's band"...de la folie...! 
Par contre il est &#233;vident que Voyage reste son livre le plus important. Sans doute ai-je un penchant pour Mort &#224; cr&#233;dit...

PS : En parlant de chroniques je vous conseille &#231;a : 
Voir la pièce jointe 6766


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime tout Céline du début à la fin. Je pense par contre que le Voyage et Mort à crédit sont ses seuls romans. Après c'est plus de la chronique (Céline se disait lui-même chroniqueur). La ou moi j'ai le plus ri c'est dans "guignol's band"...de la folie...!
> Par contre il est évident que Voyage reste son livre le plus important. Sans doute ai-je un penchant pour Mort à crédit...
> 
> PS : En parlant de chroniques je vous conseille ça :
> Voir la pièce jointe 6766



*[MODE Perfidie=ON]*
Tiens ... le racisme de Céline ne te dérange donc pas ...
_cf. autre post sur autre sujet_
*[MODE Perfidie=ON]*

C'est juste pour faire mon malin


----------



## Philippe (24 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aurais dit "La part des ténèbres" - mais je suis d'accord sur le choix d'un des anciens, à l'époque ou il faisait un roman sur un canevas de roman et non pas une série de 6 volumes de 1000 pages chacun sur un canevas de nouvelle (et encore) en brodant sur le background des personnages secondaires...


Je ne connais *pas du tout* "La part des ténèbres", - même pas de titre. C'est bien ? C'est quoi ? J'irai voir le résumé tout à l'heure chez Google, ça me donnera peut-être envie.
Sinon, "Shining" : oui, bien sûr   !
Ph.


----------



## woulf (24 Octobre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> J'ai lu acide sulfurique en 2H30 hier soir, j'ai beaucoup aimé, je vais lire stupeur et tremblements en attendant que ma copine me passe sa collection.
> Je suis allé chercher Therese Raquin de Zola, je le lirai pendant ces vacances et ma prof de Français m'a prété Et si c'était vrai, vous revoir, la prochaine fois de Marc Levy.
> ...



Celui dont le souvenir reste le plus marquant demeure le talisman 
Même s'il est co-signé avec Peter Straub 
Certainement pas une oeuvre majeure, mais j'avais accroché à l'histoire de ce gamin 

Autrement, tu as plus que l'embarras du choix, mais pourquoi ne pas envisager un Carrie, une Christine ou même Dead Zone ?
Ces livres, comme bien d'autres ont été adaptés à l'écran, et ça te permettrait, après avoir lu le bouquin de voir le film et de confronter ta visualisation du livre à ce qui en a été fait, j'ai toujours bien apprécié ce genre d'exercice personnellement.


----------



## Kreck (24 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> *[MODE Perfidie=ON]*
> Tiens ... le racisme de Céline ne te dérange donc pas ...
> _cf. autre post sur autre sujet_
> *[MODE Perfidie=ON]*
> ...


Oui, c'est perfide  
Même si je joue au snob en disant que je préfère "Voyage" et "Mort" aux autres romans (ou chroniques, comme on veut), je suis comme samoussa, j'aime bien _tout_ Céline. Romans, textes, pamphlets sans pour autant partager les idées de son auteur (je trouve que, stylistiquement, les pamphlets marquent une évolution importante chez Céline et le style est important chez lui, n'est-ce-pas ?).
Ah, ça, Céline n'est pas un type correct, mais c'est un des rares talents du XXeme siècle.


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2005)

Ah ! "Bagatelles pour un massacre" : voil&#224; un monument de la litt&#233;rature fran&#231;aise (qui, je le souligne au passage fait bien partie de _*tout*_ C&#233;line), que je glisserais en douceur entre les oeuvres de L&#233;on Bloy et celles de Barr&#232;s, au-dessous de Gobineau et au-dessus de Maurras ... En bonne compagnie, quoi  
Puisque je le cite, &#224; mon tour de me faire l'apologue d'un obs&#233;d&#233; de la race : le (faux) vicomte de Gobineau. En-dehors d'&#233;crire des trucs d&#233;biles ("Essai sur les in&#233;galit&#233;s des races humaines") il a aussi &#233;crit des romans et nouvelles tout &#224; fait lisibles, voires carr&#233;ment magnifiques. "Les Pl&#233;iades" est un beau roman, "Le mouchoir rouge et autres nvlles" est tr&#232;s bien, surtout le magnifique recueil de nouvelles orientalistes : "Nouvelles asiatiques". Superbes !


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai ador&#233; le livre "Si c'est un Homme" de Primo L&#233;vi


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> *[MODE Perfidie=ON]*
> Tiens ... le racisme de Céline ne te dérange donc pas ...
> _cf. autre post sur autre sujet_
> *[MODE Perfidie=ON]*
> ...


   je suis beau joueur. Cela dit je me rappelle d'un passage du voyage ou Céline decris les africains comme des individus encore libres comparés aux occidentaux...je vais rechercher.


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, Céline n'est pas un type correct, mais c'est un des rares talents du XXeme siècle.


Clair que c'était un fiéfé salopard, mais clair aussi que son style est unique et qu'il est un exemple quasi unique dans l'histoire de la littérature. ( Sartre disait que s'il ne "devait en rester qu'un ce serait lui) Effectivement les pamphlets sont incroyablements bien ecris même si le propos est à gerber. Gide avait à ce une théorie à ce sujet : Il pensait que Céline avait fait exprés de sotir ça comme "une mauvaise blague". En fait Gide ne prenait pas l'antisémitisme de Céline au serieux, en tout cas pas comme pouvaient l'être Drieu, Rebatet...


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dead Zone est superbe :love:... la s&#233;rie t&#233;l&#233; ne lui rend pas hommage :mouais:



Effectivement, en revanche le film avec Christopher Walken m'a laiss&#233; un bon souvenir, de m&#234;me que l'adaptation de Misery.

Perso, je suis en train de lire deux romans faussement mi&#232;vre de Stephen Macauley : Et qui va promener le chien, et L'objet de mon affection. Les h&#233;ros de ses romans ont un rapport &#224; la beaut&#233; physique qui me touche vraiment Et qu'ils aient tous une vie sociale/sentimentale/professionnelle lamentable doit m'interpeller un brin.... :rose:


----------



## Kreck (24 Octobre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai adoré le livre "Si c'est un Homme" de Primo Lévi


Ah, ça, oui, quel livre... celui-là, c'est une expérience.
Tout le monde devrait le lire.


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, oui, quel livre... celui-là, c'est une expérience.
> Tout le monde devrait le lire.


C'est vrai, juste après "Bagatelles pour un massacre", ça fait un bon équilibre ... 

PS : Désolé, les gars, mais vous faites en sorte que je ne puisse résister, là ...


----------



## Philippe (25 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Clair que c'était un fiéfé salopard, mais clair aussi que son style est unique et qu'il est un exemple quasi unique dans l'histoire de la littérature. ( Sartre disait que s'il ne "devait en rester qu'un ce serait lui) Effectivement les pamphlets sont incroyablements bien ecris même si le propos est à gerber. Gide avait à ce une théorie à ce sujet : Il pensait que Céline avait fait exprés de sotir ça comme "une mauvaise blague". En fait Gide ne prenait pas l'antisémitisme de Céline au serieux, en tout cas pas comme pouvaient l'être Drieu, Rebatet...


"Je ne suis pas un homme à message. Je ne suis pas un homme à idées. Je suis un homme à style. Le style, dame, tout le monde s'arrête devant, personne n'y vient à ce truc-là." (CÉLINE, _Louis-Ferdinand Céline vous parle_, Romans, Pléiade)


----------



## Kreck (25 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, juste après "Bagatelles pour un massacre", ça fait un bon équilibre ...
> 
> PS : Désolé, les gars, mais vous faites en sorte que je ne puisse résister, là ...



Pourquoi  
Faire bon équilibre à "Si c'est un homme", c'est possible ?

:hein:

Ça ne m'est jamais venu à l'idée de comparer Céline et Primo Lévi.


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> "Je ne suis pas un homme &#224; message. Je ne suis pas un homme &#224; id&#233;es. Je suis un homme &#224; style. Le style, dame, tout le monde s'arr&#234;te devant, personne n'y vient &#224; ce truc-l&#224;." (C&#201;LINE, _Louis-Ferdinand C&#233;line vous parle_, Romans, Pl&#233;iade)


Je connaissais cette citation. Tout est dit si ce n'est qu'on ne peut nier que chez C&#233;line il y a bel et bien une vision du monde, une dimension in&#233;dite de l'Homme,et en cela bel et bien une forme de message m&#234;me si je n'aime pas ce mot.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi
> Faire bon &#233;quilibre &#224; "Si c'est un homme", c'est possible ?
> 
> :hein:
> ...



C'est juste une conjonction tout &#224; fait inopin&#233;e entre diff&#233;rents posts sur ce fil : o&#249; l'on vante les m&#233;rites d'un livre qui raconte la survie d'un homme dans les camps de concentration nazis, o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; comme r&#233;sistant et comme juif.

Un peu auparavant, on a vant&#233; aussi *l'oeuvre complet* de Louis-Ferdinand Destouches qui, avec le magnifique style qu'on lui conna&#238;t, a lanc&#233; force invectives antis&#233;mites, accompagn&#233;es d'appel au meurtre et au massacre des juifs.

Je me contente de souligner la chose (je sais, c'est facile, mais quand m&#234;me). Qui me ram&#232;ne &#224; certaines pr&#233;occupations.

Si l'on devait recenser les saloperies &#233;crites et leurs auteurs, il est clair que l'on aboutirait, outre l'&#233;coeurement subs&#233;quent, &#224; une liste fort impressionnante. Moi qui suis fan de Th.Gautier pour son style, par exemple, son antis&#233;mitisme visc&#233;ral me laisse perplexe. Et en France, nous &#233;vitons assez soigneusement de nous pencher sur notre responsabilit&#233; dans les massacres du XXe si&#232;cle, en imputant cela implicitement &#224; ceux qui s'en sont charg&#233;s [nos amis germains]. Or il serait int&#233;ressant qu'enfin on p&#232;se bien la responsabilit&#233; de tout un chacun ... au moins la responsabilit&#233; morale.
Et j'en reviens &#224; ce brave Louis-Ferdinand qui, certes, n'a pas d&#233;nonc&#233; un seul Juif de toute la guerre, mais a quand m&#234;me collabor&#233;, au moins moralement et sur un plan de propagande, avec les nazis. &#199;a, j'en conviens, j'ai un peu de mal &#224; le passer &#224; la trappe. Qu'il ait &#233;crit ses cochonneries &#224; Papeete dans les ann&#233;es 1820 en changerait la port&#233;e. Mais c'est dans les ann&#233;es 30 et 40, en France m&#233;tropolitaine, qu'il a produit ses textes les plus incendiaires ... ce n'est pas rien.

Alors, quand on dit aimer _*tout C&#233;line*_, cela me laisse perplexe ... Le style n'est quand m&#234;me pas l'ultime justification de tout ...


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2005)

Je sens poindre au loin un vieux débat vieux comme "mes robes"  Qui est Céline ? Ignoble et abjecte crapule à renvoyer dans les limbes de l'histoire...? Géniale ecrivain  du siècle dernier au style unique...mystificateur non moin géniale d'une littérature qui n'aura vécu qu'avec lui ? Un peu de tout cela surement et d'autres choses encores  Plus qu'ne ecrivain, Célline c'est un style et une attitude. Médecin des pauvres...clochard tricheur, humaniste vomissant l'humanité...délirant profond...punk parano et j'en oublie. En cela il ne peux être comparé aux collabos théorisateurs tels que Drieu la rochelle pour ne citer que lui.
Je pense personellement que les pamphlets (antisemites notamment) viennent dabord de sa frayeur d'une nouvelle guerre mais également de son amertume à la suite de l'accueil relativement défavorable de Mort à crédit pour le quel il s'était investi d'avantage encore que pour le voyage...Bien sûr nous sommes là dans la tentative d'explication et non dans celle de justifier quoi que ce soit


----------



## Kreck (25 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste une conjonction tout à fait inopinée entre différents posts sur ce fil : où l'on vante les mérites d'un livre qui raconte la survie d'un homme dans les camps de concentration nazis, où il a été envoyé comme résistant et comme juif.
> 
> Un peu auparavant, on a vanté aussi *l'oeuvre complet* de Louis-Ferdinand Destouches qui, avec le magnifique style qu'on lui connaît, a lancé force invectives antisémites, accompagnées d'appel au meurtre et au massacre des juifs.
> 
> ...



Ouais, ça dépend, c'est avant tout une question de style        
Je persiste, j'aime tout céline, et je ne partage pas ses idées, et puis voilà.
Bon, j'arrête là, on est en train de refaire une vieille scie, un truc finalement sans grand intérêt puisque je me doute que nous sommes tous d'accord mais qu'on trouvera des tonnes d'arguments pour ne pas l'être.
Demain, j'ai 37 ans :rateau: et je me fais offrir le dernier Ellis (hé ! hé ! ça vaut mieux que le dernier astérix, non ?). J'avais beaucoup aimé "moins que zéro", "les lois de l'attraction" et "american psycho" et pas du tout (mais alors pas du tout) "glamorama" ; j'espère que celui-là va me réconciler avec cet auteur.
A suivre...


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J Un peu de tout cela surement et d'autres choses encores  Plus qu'ne ecrivain, Célline c'est un style et une attitude. Médecin des pauvres...clochard tricheur,* humaniste vomissant l'humanité*...délirant profond...punk parano et j'en oublie. En cela il ne peux être comparé aux collabos théorisateurs tels que Drieu la rochelle pour ne citer que lui.
> Je pense personellement que les pamphlets (antisemites notamment) viennent dabord de *sa frayeur d'une nouvelle guerre* mais également de son amertume à la suite de l'accueil relativement défavorable de Mort à crédit pour le quel il s'était investi d'avantage encore que pour le voyage...Bien sûr nous sommes là dans la tentative d'explication et non dans celle de justifier quoi que ce soit



Céline c'est plutôt l'antihumanisme absolu, son antisémitisme, s'il était partagé par bien d'autres était trop idéologique pour ne pas avoir été inspiré par la crainte de la guerre. La guerre avait plutôt pour lui un rôle cathartique et purificateur, une sorte de révélateur ontologique au sens de certaines philosophies présocratiques, le souffle de la destruction comme souffle fertile et créateur.

Nul besoin de chercher ce qui demeure injustifiable.

Quel style cependant, que dire, le Voyage fait partie de ces quelques ouvrages qui a eux seuls sont à même de provoquer des révolutions.


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Céline c'est plutôt l'antihumanisme absolu.


D'accord en ce sens ou il rejette en bloc l'humanisme qui a conduit à la guerre. Céline AVANT TOUT  refuse la guerre. Il pense donc que nos sociétés occidentales "évoluées"...humanistes! va t-en guerre ne valent rien puisqu'elles ne préservent pas la vie. Il se comparait lui même à la chienne de tête d'un traineau sur laquelle tout repose. Elle a DU NEZ, elle sent qu'à tel endroit la glace est plus fine, qu'il y a une crevasse, un danger, et c'est à son jugement que l'on se fie pour choisir le chemin le plus sûr. Or notre société - dit Céline - n'accorde plus  cette confiance... n'écoute plus la chienne de tête et par conséquent quoi de plus logique à ce qu'elle s'enfonce dans le premier gouffre venu. 
Alors en ce sens son antisemitisme n'est pas un "racisme" à proprement parler, mais d'avantage la réponse logique à un problème donné à savoir: Eviter la guerre à tout prix. Il n'a eu de cesse de répéter ça jusqu'à la fin. Il "pensait" que les juifs poussaient à la guerre et qu'en cela ils étaient dangereux mais qu'autrement il n'avait "rien contre eux". 

Pour ce qui est de:*La guerre avait plutôt pour lui un rôle cathartique et purificateur, une sorte de révélateur ontologique au sens de certaines philosophies présocratiques, le souffle de la destruction comme souffle fertile et créateur.*, je pense en effet que sa position vis à vis de la guerre est ambigue et paradoxale. Dabord comme on l'a dit il y  a la peur mais également l'attirance pour ce qu'on  pourrait appeler " la grande explication". D'ailleur lui même n'est-il pas né ( en quelque sorte) après avoir sauté sur une mine à cheval ? Céline était indéniablement l'ecrivain du chaos, et la guerre c'est le chaos ultime...


----------



## Soan (25 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Demain, j'ai 37 ans :rateau: et je me fais offrir le dernier Ellis (hé ! hé ! ça vaut mieux que le dernier astérix, non ?). J'avais beaucoup aimé "moins que zéro", "les lois de l'attraction" et "american psycho" et pas du tout (mais alors pas du tout) "glamorama" ; j'espère que celui-là va me réconciler avec cet auteur.
> A suivre...



Je l'ai rencontré brièvement il y a qq semaines lors d'une conférence qu'il donnait à Londres.Il expliquait que son premier bouquin avait été ecrit à la fac et représentait de maniere légèrement fantasmée ce qu'il s'y passait...
Mise a part le fait que Lunar Park parle bcp de lui.... (ou on aime son personnage ou on l'aime pas) ça fait très bizarre de se retrouver en face d'un type pédant et imbu de sa personne qui est censé faire de la pub pour son nouveau livre.... ça donne desuite moins envie de le lire.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> D'accord en ce sens ou il rejette en bloc l'humanisme qui a conduit à la guerre. Céline AVANT TOUT  refuse la guerre. Il pense donc que nos sociétés occidentales "évoluées"...humanistes! va t-en guerre ne valent rien puisqu'elles ne préservent pas la vie. Il se comparait lui même à la chienne de tête d'un traineau sur laquelle tout repose. Elle a DU NEZ, elle sent qu'à tel endroit la glace est plus fine, qu'il y a une crevasse, un danger, et c'est à son jugement que l'on se fie pour choisir le chemin le plus sûr. Or notre société - dit Céline - n'accorde plus  cette confiance... n'écoute plus la chienne de tête et par conséquent quoi de plus logique à ce qu'elle s'enfonce dans le premier gouffre venu.
> Alors en ce sens son antisemitisme n'est pas un "racisme" à proprement parler, mais d'avantage la réponse logique à un problème donné à savoir: Eviter la guerre à tout prix. Il n'a eu de cesse de répéter ça jusqu'à la fin. Il "pensait" que les juifs poussaient à la guerre et qu'en cela ils étaient dangereux mais qu'autrement il n'avait "rien contre eux".
> 
> Pour ce qui est de:*La guerre avait plutôt pour lui un rôle cathartique et purificateur, une sorte de révélateur ontologique au sens de certaines philosophies présocratiques, le souffle de la destruction comme souffle fertile et créateur.*, je pense en effet que sa position vis à vis de la guerre est ambigue et paradoxale. Dabord comme on l'a dit il y  a la peur mais également l'attirance pour ce qu'on  pourrait appeler " la grande explication". D'ailleur lui même n'est-il pas né ( en quelque sorte) après avoir sauté sur une mine à cheval ? Céline était indéniablement l'ecrivain du chaos, et la guerre c'est le chaos ultime...



Je pense comme Kreck : il est temps d'arrêter les dégâts parce que là, cela devient de la bouillie pour chat, au niveau du raisonnement, je dirais ... Ou comment trouver n'importe quelle excuse ou justification ... Gasp !


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je pense comme Kreck : il est temps d'arrêter les dégâts parce que là, cela devient de la bouillie pour chat, au niveau du raisonnement, je dirais ... Ou comment trouver n'importe quelle excuse ou justification ... Gasp !


Merci pour le pipi de chat ça me fait bien rire. Pour le reste, il me semble justement avoir mis dans un post prec. que je ne cherchais en rien à justifier quoi que ce soit. On peut quand même en parler sans adhérer. A moin que là encore cela ne vaille pas plus que du pipi de chats.


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

Primo, je parle de bouillie, pas de pipi 

Deuxio, je cite :



> *Alors en ce sens son antisemitisme n'est pas un "racisme" à proprement parler, mais d'avantage la réponse logique à un problème donné à savoir: Eviter la guerre à tout prix. Il n'a eu de cesse de répéter ça jusqu'à la fin. Il "pensait" que les juifs poussaient à la guerre et qu'en cela ils étaient dangereux mais qu'autrement il n'avait "rien contre eux". *



Si cela n'est pas justement une définition du racisme ...  C'est quoi le racisme (un de ses avatars étant l'antijudaïsme, abusivement appelé antisémtisme (on peut se souvenir que les Arabes sont sémites eux-aussi)), sinon considérer qu'un (groupe d')individu est entièrement caractérisé par son origine 'raciale' (ou ethnique, de nos jours).

Alors, simplement dire que son antisémitisme est "la réponse logique à un problème donné", là, désolé, j'ai du mal à encaisser. Je ne connais à ce jour que deux genres de personnes déclarant en conscience ce genre de propos : les communistes [il est "logique" pour certains d'entre eux de s'occuper d'une manière expéditive des Juifs (ou tout autre groupe identifiable à un ennemi de classe)] ou les nationaux-socialistes  [il est "logique" pour eux d'exterminer les Juifs puisqu'ils les voient "tout simplement" comme la source de (presque) tous leurs maux].

Loin de moi l'idée de dire que tu souscris aux idées du génial écrivain. Néanmoins, comme à chaque fois que l'on parle de lui, ses thuriféraires finissent toujours par, volontairement ou non, tenter d'arrondir des angles, adoucir ou tempérer la violence et, surtout, finir par s'en faire les avocats à leur corps défendant. Chose qu'ils refuseraient à toute autre personne moins talentueuse, sans daigner s'en rendre compte. Je pense que, pour bien sentir la puissance de ses écrits et les remettre en situation, il serait intéressant de faire une lecture des "meilleurs" passages de ses pamphlets dans l'enceinte d'un camp de concentration : là, on aurait enfin une bonne adéquation entre sa littérature et la mise en pratique "de sa logique" ... Cela permettrait peut-être de revenir à un peu de raison et d'arrêter de dire des incongruités.

De mon côté je suis sans doute moins immédiatement sujet à la louange à son égard car, s'il me semble un très bon écrivain, je ne le prends pas pour autant pour un génie supérieur. Je trouve que l'on en fait un peu trop à son sujet (un peu comme avec Rimbaud, par exemple). Et j'apprécie davantage Musil ou Joyce, lesquels ont transformé le roman eux-z'aussi, suivant un tout autre chemin que Céline.


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Pour ce qui est de:*La guerre avait plutôt pour lui un rôle cathartique et purificateur, une sorte de révélateur ontologique au sens de certaines philosophies présocratiques, le souffle de la destruction comme souffle fertile et créateur.*, je pense en effet que sa position vis à vis de la guerre est ambigue et paradoxale. Dabord comme on l'a dit il y  a la peur mais également l'attirance pour ce qu'on  pourrait appeler " la grande explication". D'ailleur lui même n'est-il pas né ( en quelque sorte) après avoir sauté sur une mine à cheval ? Céline était indéniablement l'ecrivain du chaos, et la guerre c'est le chaos ultime...


Ah ces jeunes... Leur faudrait une bonne guerre !


----------



## Kreck (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Primo, je parle de bouillie, pas de pipi
> De mon c&#244;t&#233; je suis sans doute moins imm&#233;diatement sujet &#224; la louange &#224; son &#233;gard car, s'il me semble un tr&#232;s bon &#233;crivain, je ne le prends pas pour autant pour un g&#233;nie sup&#233;rieur. Je trouve que l'on en fait un peu trop &#224; son sujet (un peu comme avec Rimbaud, par exemple). Et j'appr&#233;cie davantage Musil ou Joyce, lesquels ont transform&#233; le roman eux-z'aussi, suivant un tout autre chemin que C&#233;line.



Joyce ?
je ne suis jamais arriv&#233; &#224; le lire, je le trouve, comment dire, en faisant intelligent et en restant simple, hein, chiant, oui, c'est le mot : chiant.
Finnegan's wake est illisible, Ulysse me d&#233;sesp&#232;re d'ennui, le premi&#232;re fois que je tente de le lire je m'arr&#234;te &#224;, environ, 1/4 de la fin, la seconde fois j'en lis la moiti&#233;, la troisi&#232;me un quart, la quatri&#232;me &#224; peine 20 pages et maintenant le simple fait de le voir dans la biblioth&#232;que suffit &#224; me donner des bouff&#233;es d'angoisse.
Bon, je l'avoue, il y a deux auteurs qui me fatigue : Joyce et Cohen. Ulysse et Belle du seigneur sont pour moi des puits d'ennui.
Allez, vous pouvez maintenant me hurler dessus, &#231;a changera de discuter sur C&#233;line, sujet sur lequel vous devenez un peu, heu, p&#233;nibles  .


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Octobre 2005)

Joyce ou Rimbaud restent pour moi des &#233;nigmes :rose:

Plus d'acc&#232;s internet en ce moment donc davantage de temps pour lire: mes lectures d'insomniaque du matin. :love:











​ 
3 ouvrages au petit go&#251;t &#171;fin de si&#232;cle&#187; tr&#232;s actuel.


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Joyce ?
> je ne suis jamais arrivé à le lire, je le trouve, comment dire, en faisant intelligent et en restant simple, hein, chiant, oui, c'est le mot : chiant.
> Finnegan's wake est illisible, Ulysse me désespère d'ennui, le première fois que je tente de le lire je m'arrête à, environ, 1/4 de la fin, la seconde fois j'en lis la moitié, la troisième un quart, la quatrième à peine 20 pages et maintenant le simple fait de le voir dans la bibliothèque suffit à me donner des bouffées d'angoisse.
> Bon, je l'avoue, il y a deux auteurs qui me fatigue : Joyce et Cohen. Ulysse et Belle du seigneur sont pour moi des puits d'ennui.
> Allez, vous pouvez maintenant me hurler dessus, ça changera de discuter sur Céline, sujet sur lequel vous devenez un peu, heu, pénibles  .



En fait, quand je dis que j'apprécie Joyce, ce n'est pas le terme adéquat : je n'en suis pas très fan mais je pense qu'il est réellement important. En revanche j'adore Musil. Et aussi d'autres auteurs qui n'ont aucune importance particulière dans l'histoire de la littérature ... 

J'aime bien Cohen et ai été bouleversé par "Belle du seigneur". Pour autant je préfère "Mangeclous" car il y a plus de vie (l'autre étant hanté par la déchéance et la mort).

Dans un autre genre, je viens de commencer "What evolution is" de Ernst Mayr (avec une courte préface de l'excellent Jared Diamond : préface sans aucun intérêt ...). Cela s'annonce passionnant. Après quelques dizaines de pages, on sent poindre l'intelligence, l'exigence et l'honnêteté intellectuelle de l'auteur. Un livre à conseiller aux créationnistes ...  

NB : Je voulais bien changer de sujet mais faut pas écrire des bêtises, non plus


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Devant tant d'érudition littéraire, j'ose à peine dire que je viens de terminer le dernier Harry Potter...
Je l'ai trouvé très bien (et je savais bien que Rogue était une pouriture !), moins long que le précédent, plus équilibré.
Voilà, voilà.

Après un petit intermède (un bouquin résumé sur les rois de France), je crois que j'irais lire "le roi de juillet" (ou d'un autre mois, je ne sais plus, je l'ai acheté il y a longtemps et je ne me souviens plus du titre) - une histoire romancée et "féérisée" de la vie de Philippe Auguste.
Le thème semble original, on verra.


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Octobre 2005)

En parlant de Moyen-&#194;ge, un vieil ouvrage tr&#232;s bien fait qui avait presque suscit&#233; chez moi une vocation d'historien.
Certains livres vous surprennent parfois au moment o&#249; l'on s'y attend le moins.


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Primo, je parle de bouillie, pas de pipi


Aïe j'avais mal lu du matin  
Loin de moi l'idée de soutenir Céline dans ses thèses antisémites bien entendu  Peur être me suis je mal exprimé mais j'ai tout juste esquissé quelques une de ses propos. Alors on peut aussi ne rentrer dans aucun débat et considérer tout bonnement que Céline et les nazis même combat, Céline ecrivain collabo point barre qu'on n'en parle plus  . Céline avait d'ailleur écris un jour : " Qu'on m'engueule ou je ne réponds de rien "...
Pour ce qui est de Joyce alors là ça m'ennuye profondement  je n'accroche pas mais alors pas du tout.


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Devant tant d'érudition littéraire, j'ose à peine dire que je viens de terminer le dernier Harry Potter...
> Je l'ai trouvé très bien (et je savais bien que Rogue était une pouriture !), moins long que le précédent, plus équilibré.
> Voilà, voilà.


Je ne l'ai pas encore fini et j'ai exactement la même impression.
On retrouve les qualités de JKRowling (une imagination et une cohérence épatante) sans les défauts du volume précédent. Je parierais que les ennuis judiciaires intervenus au cours de la rédaction de HP5 ont eu un impact fâcheux sur sa rédaction. Tandis que là, elle avait l'esprit tranquille pour HP6.

Que Snape ne soit pas clair, c'est clair !  Cela étant, je me garderais de tenir un jugement définitif sur lui avant la dernière page du dernier tome : je subodore quelque retournement de situation (presque) inattendu.

Au passage : Alan Rickman en Snape est classieux. De loin le plus intéressant des personnages des films [il faut un bon méchant et le bon méchant est Snape, pas Volde... You-Know-Who   ]


----------



## Kreck (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas encore fini et j'ai exactement la même impression.
> On retrouve les qualités de JKRowling (une imagination et une cohérence épatante) sans les défauts du volume précédent. Je parierais que les ennuis judiciaires intervenus au cours de la rédaction de HP5 ont eu un impact fâcheux sur sa rédaction. Tandis que là, elle avait l'esprit tranquille pour HP6.
> 
> Que Snape ne soit pas clair, c'est clair !  Cela étant, je me garderais de tenir un jugement définitif sur lui avant la dernière page du dernier tome : je subodore quelque retournement de situation (presque) inattendu.
> ...



J'ai lu les quatre premiers Potter.
Très honnêtement, je suis un vieux con :rateau: , mais ça ne vaut pas tripette. En science-fiction/fantastique on a déjà vu mieux, beaucoup mieux, même. L'effet marketing est efficace. Et puis c'est moins polémique que Céline .
Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je me lance : il est un auteur (il était, devrais-je dire) qui me fascine, c'est Alfred E. Van Vogt. Ce type a écrit d'excellents bouquins et également des abominations, des trucs ni fait ni à faire. Malgré tout, même si tu as frayé avec la scientologie, Alfred, je t'aime bien  :love: , et les gamins feraient mieux de lire "Slans" que Potter et les adultes relire ton cycle des non-A (sauf le dernier parce que là, tu t'es surpassé dans la médiocrité). Ah... Alfred :love: :love: :love: Et puis ta technique de regrouper des textes qui n'ont rien à voir entre eux pour en faire des romans, maintenant que tu es mort (depuis 5 ans) on peut te le dire : ça marche moyen moyen  
Allez, ressortez sans honte vos Van Vogt, mais ceux avec les couvertures de Tibor Csernus, autrement le charme ne prend pas  

Voir la pièce jointe 6810
Voir la pièce jointe 6811
Voir la pièce jointe 6812
Voir la pièce jointe 6813
Voir la pièce jointe 6814


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous avec Céline ???   

Pour moi, Céline, c'est un regret éternel, un souvenir indicible, la candeur d'un sourire incomparable. Un chemisier qui flotte, pour des aperçus vertigineux... :rose: :rose: :rose: 
Espiègle, charmeuse, trois ans de torture à la voir tous les jours; Attaque, esquive, parade riposte. Raté !

Alors votre vieillard éructant de haine, cet eczéma littéraire, non merci. Gardez le vôtre, je garde la mienne !

PS : comment pouvez vous le dissocier, aimer le style et faire abstraction du contenu ? La littérature ne serait elle que la musique des mots ?


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu les quatre premiers Potter.
> Très honnêtement, je suis un vieux con :rateau: , mais ça ne vaut pas tripette. (...)


Le grand, l'immense talent de Rowling tient en trois choses (à mon sens) :
Un style limpide et précis, certes qui ne révolutionne rien, mais qui est lisible et agréable de 7 à 77 ans (pour reprendre un autre slogan) - ce dont très peu d'auteurs peuvent se vanter.
Un canevas solide, une cohérence générale que, malheureusement, on retrouve trop peu dans la SF/fantasy (combien de tome 2 écrits parce que le 1 a bien marché mais complètement incohérents avec ce dernier ? Combien de sagas découpées n'importe comment, visiblement pensées sur un coin de table un soir de beuverie ? Combien de "coups de théatre" sans autre but que de pimenter le récit et qui finissent par former un imbroglio incompréhensible et incohérent à force de s'enchaîner toutes les 10 pages ?)
Des personnages et des situations "classiques" qui créent une familiarité, presque une complicité avec le lecteur - comme s'il partageait des "private jokes" avec l'auteur, des références communes. Là encore, on peut lui reprocher un certain manque d'originalité, certainement pas le manque de maîtrise de son oeuvre.

Parce que j'ai lu pas mal d'autres choses, je suis assez peu surpris, je vois les ficelles du récit (et effectivement, je pense qu'elle n'en a pas fini avec la complexité de Rogue...) - pourtant j'avoue être bluffé par la maestria avec laquelle elle en joue.

Après, c'est une question de goûts quant à l'histoire elle même...


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

&#192; mon avis, Harry Potter ne vaut qu'en anglais : c'est amusant, vite lu, assez malin et truff&#233; d'id&#233;es ing&#233;nieuses tout en restant globalement coh&#233;rent (l&#224; o&#249; &#233;choue souvent la SF &#224; mes yeux), mais c'est largement plus sympa en anglais qu'en fran&#231;ais.

Quant &#224; la SF, je suppose que je n'ai pas eu de chance car, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, ce que j'en ai lu ne m'a pas convaincu ou tout simplement pas plu (le style, bon sang, le style comme aurait dit L-F ... ouuuppsss !  )
J'ai lu les Van Vogt des non-A et, en ce temps-l&#224;, j'ai trouv&#233; que c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s mal &#233;crit (ou traduit, malgr&#233; B.Vian) et surtout que &#231;a ne tenait pas trop la route.
En d&#233;finitive, je trouve que Dune (le premier volume) est un des rares tr&#232;s bon livre de SF que j'ai lu.
Paradoxalement, je trouve les films de SF plus souvent r&#233;ussis que les livres. J'exclus les films de Spielberg ...


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

Je souscris pleinement &#224; l'appr&#233;ciation d'iKool.


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis, Harry Potter ne vaut qu'en anglais : c'est amusant, vite lu, assez malin et truffé d'idées ingénieuses tout en restant globalement cohérent (là où échoue souvent la SF à mes yeux), mais c'est largement plus sympa en anglais qu'en français.
> 
> Quant à la SF, je suppose que je n'ai pas eu de chance car, en général, ce que j'en ai lu ne m'a pas convaincu ou tout simplement pas plu (le style, bon sang, le style comme aurait dit L-F ... ouuuppsss !  )
> J'ai lu les Van Vogt des non-A et, en ce temps-là, j'ai trouvé que c'était très mal écrit (ou traduit, malgré B.Vian) et surtout que ça ne tenait pas trop la route.
> ...


Malheureusement, mon anglais.......

Je ne suis pas un grand fan de SF - même si j'adore Asimov, un des seuls à ne pas tomber dans le piège binaire de la SF/Fantasy :
Soit je m'adresse de manière horriblement regressive à l'ado boutonneux et frustré qui sommeille en mes lecteurs (Conan...)
Soit je flatte son égo par des nappes de refléxion politico/environementalo/n'importequoilo/new-âge histoire de bien prouver que, même si j'écris dans un genre dit "mineur", je ne suis pas un con pour autant (Dune, MZ Bradley...)

Tiens, Rowling non plus ne tombe pas trop dans le piège...


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> PS : comment pouvez vous le dissocier, aimer le style et faire abstraction du contenu ? La litt&#233;rature ne serait elle que la musique des mots ?


Premi&#232;rement il ne s'agit pas de dissocier les mots du contenu ou plutot de quel contenu parles tu ? C&#233;line ce n'est pas QUE Bagatelle pour un massacre ou les beaux draps, Point de d&#233;lire du complot juif dans le voyage ou mort &#224; credit, juste de la litt&#233;rature, une musique des mots oui, mais bien plus aussi. 
Deuxi&#232;mement, je crois que le probl&#232;me c'est que &#231;a "emmerde un paquet de monde que cette vieille crapule soit peut &#234;tre "l'&#233;crivain majeur du 20 &#232;me si&#232;cle"; on aurait pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; en avoir un autre, plus pr&#233;sentable, moins abjecte...peut &#234;tre...pas de chance...c'est lui, mais l'honneur est sauf point de coll&#232;ge Louis Ferdinand C&#233;line ici bas ni m&#234;me une rue (sauf dans les films d'Audiard)


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2005)

Non je ne parlerai pas de C&#233;line, non je ne parlerai pas de C&#233;line, non je ne parlerai pas de C&#233;line, non je ne parlerai pas de C&#233;line, non je ne parlerai pas de C&#233;line ...

Hein ? J'en parle, l&#224; ? Meuh non ...


----------



## Kreck (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le grand, l'immense talent de Rowling tient en trois choses (à mon sens) :
> Un style limpide et précis, certes qui ne révolutionne rien, mais qui est lisible et agréable de 7 à 77 ans (pour reprendre un autre slogan) - ce dont très peu d'auteurs peuvent se vanter.
> Un canevas solide, une cohérence générale que, malheureusement, on retrouve trop peu dans la SF/fantasy (combien de tome 2 écrits parce que le 1 a bien marché mais complètement incohérents avec ce dernier ? Combien de sagas découpées n'importe comment, visiblement pensées sur un coin de table un soir de beuverie ? Combien de "coups de théatre" sans autre but que de pimenter le récit et qui finissent par former un imbroglio incompréhensible et incohérent à force de s'enchaîner toutes les 10 pages ?)
> Des personnages et des situations "classiques" qui créent une familiarité, presque une complicité avec le lecteur - comme s'il partageait des "private jokes" avec l'auteur, des références communes. Là encore, on peut lui reprocher un certain manque d'originalité, certainement pas le manque de maîtrise de son oeuvre.
> ...



Désolé, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.
Le style ? Parlons plutôt d'absence de style, oui.
Le canevas ? Ils sont tous (ceux qui me sont passés entre les mains, au moins) construits sur le même schéma.
Les personnages ? Des caricatures.
Maintenant on peut se prendre la tête sur Harry Potter au lieu de Céline   
Quant à la science-fiction, j'y reviendrai, mais c'est vrai que c'est un genre assez pitoyable de prime abord (90% de n'importe quoi, au moins) et que les productions récentes sont tristes à pleurer. Mais on y trouve des perles, malgré tout.


----------



## Kreck (27 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous avec Céline ???
> 
> Pour moi, Céline, c'est un regret éternel, un souvenir indicible, la candeur d'un sourire incomparable. Un chemisier qui flotte, pour des aperçus vertigineux... :rose: :rose: :rose:
> Espiègle, charmeuse, trois ans de torture à la voir tous les jours; Attaque, esquive, parade riposte. Raté !
> ...



Oui  

ps : j'en parle pas j'en parle pas j'en parle pas j'en parle pas ....


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

Je ne pense pas que Harry Potter m&#233;rite vraiment que l'on se prenne le chou. Je soulignerai simplement (d'une mani&#232;re tout &#224; fait neutre  ) qu'il faut voir comment nouzautres _froggies_ consid&#233;rons la litt&#233;rature "pour enfants de 7 &#224; 77 ans" par rapport &#224; nos cousins _rosbifs_.
Ces derniers voient d'un oeil bien plus favorable que nous ce type de litt&#233;rature voire, parfois, jusqu'&#224; en ignorer la cat&#233;gorie ...
Dans un parall&#232;le hardi et totalement hors sujet, c'est un peu comme le duo pop(beurk!)/rock(yeepee !). Au Royaume-Uni, on dirait bien que cette distinction est moins forte que chez nous.

Quant &#224; la SF, je suis content de voir que quelqu'un qui l'appr&#233;cie ait la justesse d'en souligner les faiblesses. Il y a &#233;videmment (comme toujours) une question de go&#251;t personnel, n&#233;anmoins vraiment souvent, le style est une sorte d'&#233;quivalent de B.Cartland, mais SF.
Par exemple : M.G.Dantec ... Il a des id&#233;es (hum ...) et un sens de l'action ainsi qu'un certain sens de l'anticipation ... mais il &#233;crit tr&#232;s tr&#232;s moyennement (m&#234;me pour les livres que j'aime bien : les personnages et leurs attitudes sont terriblement caricaturaux).

Malheureusement, je trouve que le polar prend le m&#234;me mauvais chemin. Actuellement, le nombre de romans policiers ou assimil&#233;s (Dantec est &#224; cheval, d'ailleurs entre polar et SF) ne peut cacher une faiblesse de style d&#233;concertante. Pour qui a connu la d&#233;ferlante des auteurs gauchistes dans les ann&#233;es 70-80 (avec notamment Manchette, puis Jonquet, Daeninckx etc. sans oublier le "facho" de service, A.D.G., pas si mal), c'est un peu tristoune maintenant.

Sur ce sujet : j'ai relu r&#233;cemment 4 romans de Raymond Chandler, dont le merveilleux "Lady of the lake" et l'extraordinaire "The long good-bye" : tout est dans le style unique de Chandler. Ce sont avant tout des romans, quoi. Et Chandler est un &#233;crivain, tout simplement. Comme Manchette (et lui embo&#238;tant le pas, Jean &#201;chenoz).


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je me lance : il est un auteur (il était, devrais-je dire) qui me fascine, c'est Alfred E. Van Vogt. Ce type a écrit d'excellents bouquins et également des abominations, des trucs ni fait ni à faire.



J'aime bien pas mal de bouquins de Van Vogt à commencer par le monde et les joueurs du ? et Slan ou "à la poursuite des slans" suivant les versions.

Mais, ceci dit, Van Vogt écrit comme un cochon, et ne s'en cache même pas. Il me semble bien qu'il avait expliqué quelque part qu'il raisonnait sur des bouts de textes de je ne sais plus, disons 800 mots eet qu'il fallait que ce bout de texte ait un dénouement : ça fait quand même un peu feuilleton avec zone réservée pour la pub   Bon, Raymond Roussel aussi théorisait ses livres mais il délirait quand même plus !.

Donc, j'aime beaucoup lire du Van Vogt mais question littérature, je préfère Joyce (en tous cas Ulysse)  (et j'aime Musil aussi  )

P.S. Pas encore lu de Harry Potter : faut dire que déjà, les histoires de sorcier, ça me pousse pas à commencer.


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2005)

Je n'avais pas lu les derniers messages quand j'ai tapé le mien. Comme Bompi, je trouve que le style de la SF est souvent vraiment léger, je peux me régaler à en lire mais j'aurais du mal à en retenir une phrase.

Pour ce qui est de Céline, j'ai beaucoup aimé Mort à crédit et Le voyage. Pour le reste, je n'ai pas eu envie de lire les bouquins qui fâchent.

Pour sauter du coq à l'âne, on pourrait parler de Sade : les 120 journées de Sodome, c'est quand même assez glauque


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

En plus, avec Potter, tout le monde en a un peu marre du barouf fait autour.
Quant &#224; Van Vogt je ne l'ai lu que pour les traductions de B.Vian, qui ne pouvait quand m&#234;me pas en faire trop non plus, malgr&#233; son talent ...

Content de voir enfin quelqu'un aimer Musil 

Sur ce je vais dormir, satisfait d'avoir, avec ce message, atteint les 2000 posts tout rond (ou tout carr&#233;, comme vous le pr&#233;f&#233;rez, voire tout isoca&#232;dre, pourquoi pas, apr&#232;s tout).


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui ! Sade ! Bon sujet !
C'est vrai que cette liste de tortures sans fin est vraiment &#233;coeurante (120 journ&#233;es). Je trouve sa philosophie compl&#232;tement d&#233;bile et son style pas bien terrible non plus. C&#244;t&#233; bitte-chatte-trou(s), &#231;a peut &#234;tre sympa, mais je ne suis pas sadien ni sadique pour deux sous. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin Boyer d'Argens ("Th&#233;r&#232;se philosophe") ou d'autres &#233;crits tr&#232;s lestes du XVIIIe (et plus r&#233;cents  ). R&#233;tif de la Bretonne en a &#233;crit des assez sal&#233;s bien sympathique : o&#249; le plaisir prend le pas sur toute autre pr&#233;occupation. Ce qui est plus sympathique que d'&#233;ventrer, &#233;corcher et autres joyeuset&#233;s sadiennes ...

Allez, bonne nuit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> que cette vieille crapule soit peut être "l'écrivain majeur du 20 ème siècle"



mouahahahaha....n'exagère pas .... quand meme....allons....
pinaise, je me marre....mais j'en peux plus....


c'est vrai que ce n'est pas un siecle bien faste....
les Sartre, Proust, Camus & co vivait durant le 20eme siecle et un quart de demi....c'est un siecle qui ne compte pas....tout comme les ecrivains "non francais", je suppose....
mouhahaha....!!!! Celine...

les Hemingway et Steinbeck comptent pour des prunes...evidemment....
Zweig aussi....pinaise, Zweig....
comparer Celine et Zweig....

toi, tu me plais...!.
j'ai cru que tu allais me dire Dantec, peut etre...
encore Lu Xun....je dis pas....mais bon....


tiens, j'allais oublier Salinger.....mais tu as raison, lui aussi, c'est un con...


enfin....*crois ce qui te semble juste....*


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Octobre 2005)

Bonne nuit &#224; tous,

Je suis &#224; un peu plus de la moiti&#233; de "plateforme" de Houellebecq, j'aime assez, &#224; vrai dire? Mais y a trop de porno &#224; mon go&#251;t, mais c'est surement volontaire de la part de l'auteur pour peut-&#234;tre mettre dans l'ambiance. Mais d'apr&#232;s le bouquin et demi de Houellebecq que j'ai pu lire, j'aime, mais j'ai peur d'&#234;tre lass&#233; par le type du mec aigri qui semble toujours tenir la place du h&#233;ros dans l'histoire. Mais dans des r&#233;cits pareils, c'est un peu normal.

Sinon, j'ai fini "Et sic'&#233;tait vrai" de Marc Levy en un apr&#232;s-midi. J'ai aim&#233; aussi, un autre genre quoi . Surtout le d&#233;but du livre, tr&#232;s humoristique la rencontre de Lauren et Arthur, les propos qu'ils &#233;changent. Mais apr&#232;s &#231;a tourne (un peu) trop rose &#224; mon go&#251;t mais j'ai quand m&#234;me appr&#233;ci&#233;. Et les derni&#232;res lignes du roman me donnent envie de lire "Vous revoir". C'est marrant, c'est le genre de bouquin que l'on prend comme le T&#233;l&#233;-Film du soir je trouve.

Et enfin, insomniaque, j'ai lu une vingtaines de pages de "Stupeur et tremblements" de Nothomb. Si certains de mes amis &#224; qui j'ai fait essayer nothomb ont semble-t-il, du mal &#224; cerner l'histoire et le style, personnellement, j'adore et c'est pour l'instant l'auteur que je pr&#233;f&#232;re.

Vol&#224;, j'ai fini, c'&#233;tait mon compte rendu  j'arrivais pas &#224; dormir, j'&#233;sp&#232;re trouver le someil&#8230;

coucou: Stook)


----------



## Sim le pirate (27 Octobre 2005)

Cette semaine en vrac: "Hommes sans mères" d'Hubert Mingarelli, "Brooklyn Follies" le dernier
Paul Auster (chouette, pas son meilleur mais chouette  ) et là je commence
"Hell's Angels" de Hunter S. Thompson et çà m'a l'air pas mal du tout!


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahaha....n'exagère pas .... quand meme....allons....pinaise, je me marre....mais j'en peux plus....
> 
> 
> c'est vrai que ce n'est pas un siecle bien faste....
> ...


:
 Salinger ? Camus ?  excellent...c'est...heu...de l'humour??


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

Daccord avec moi même moi
Et Tolkien ?

PS : Comment vous faites pour insérer des photos en grand format directement vous ? Moi quand j'insere une piece jointe, ça me met une vignette qui donne acces à une autre page avec l'image à sa taille normale


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

Tolkien ... 
Bizarrement, ce qu'il a &#233;crit me captive. J'ai lu le "Seigneur des Anneaux" un nombre de fois assez honn&#234;te, en fran&#231;ais et en anglais, et, &#224; chaque fois, le charme myst&#233;rieux op&#232;re : je suis scotch&#233; au livre. Dans son genre, c'est vraiment unique [paske le genre "heroic fantasy" ce n'est pas grandiose, stylistiquement parlant  ].

Un autre livre que j'aime (re)lire, dans un autre style [du faux roman victorien avec un travail quasi oulipien ...], c'est "The Quincunx" ("Ze quinconce") de Charles Palliser. Comme disent les anglophones : "a non-put-downable book" (je crois que c'est la bonne formule). C'est tr&#232;s bien fait mais pas seulement : il y a une vitalit&#233; dans ce livre qui ne s'apprend pas dans les ateliers d'&#233;critures. Donc, contrairement aux bouses am&#233;ricaines (Da Vinci Shit etc.), c'est captivant et tout &#224; fait bien &#233;crit (litt&#233;raire, quoi).


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Octobre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous,
> 
> Je suis à un peu plus de la moitié de "plateforme" de Houellebecq, j'aime assez, à vrai dire? Mais y a trop de porno à mon goût, mais c'est surement volontaire de la part de l'auteur pour peut-être mettre dans l'ambiance. Mais d'après le bouquin et demi de Houellebecq que j'ai pu lire, j'aime, mais j'ai peur d'être lassé par le type du mec aigri qui semble toujours tenir la place du héros dans l'histoire. Mais dans des récits pareils, c'est un peu normal.
> 
> ...




Je te rassure dans tous les Houllebecq , il y a toujours un maximum de sexe mais de là a lui attribué le prix Gouncourt :sleep:


----------



## J-Marc (27 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> PS : Comment vous faites pour insérer des photos en grand format directement vous ? Moi quand j'insere une piece jointe, ça me met une vignette qui donne acces à une autre page avec l'image à sa taille normale



Va voir *là*, normalement tout y est. 

Côté romans policiers, c'est vrai, il y a un sérieux tri à faire, tant chez les français que chez les anglo-saxons. 

Et puis de temps en temps on tombe sur une pépite. Connaissez vous Deon Meyer, pour "Les soldats de l'aube" en particulier. Écrit, bien construit, des vrais personnages, dans le contexte politique particulier de ll'Afrique du Sud post-apartheid. J'ai beaucoup aimé


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Tolkien ...
> Bizarrement, ce qu'il a &#233;crit me captive. J'ai lu le "Seigneur des Anneaux" un nombre de fois assez honn&#234;te, en fran&#231;ais et en anglais, et, &#224; chaque fois, le charme myst&#233;rieux op&#232;re : je suis scotch&#233; au livre. Dans son genre, c'est vraiment unique [paske le genre "heroic fantasy" ce n'est pas grandiose, stylistiquement parlant  ].


il est clair qu'il est le seul de son esp&#232;ce. Faut dire que c'est le travail d'une vie, qu'en plus il &#233;tait extr&#234;mement cultiv&#233; en histoire des civilisations,  et bien s&#251;r en langues anciennes. Ca a sans doute permis de donner une consistance  &#224; ses ecrits. 
Il me fait penser &#224; Lovecraft qui lui aussi &#233;tait le seul repr&#233;sentant d'un genre qu'il a prersque enti&#232;rement cr&#233;&#233;.

Autrement je me r&#233;p&#232;te, mais pour qui s'int&#233;resse &#224; l'Amerique des ann&#233;es 60 il y a &#231;&#224; :


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> :
> Salinger ? Camus ?  excellent...c'est...heu...de l'humour??



Enfin, quoi qu'il en soit, Tolkien, c'est tres different, je suis un Fan de toute son oeuvre...
mais coté style d'ecriture, ce n'est pas du tres grand art. Un superbe conteur...! un incroyable perfectionniste...seul regret actuel, la faible partie de son oeuvre traduite en francais....environ 10 livres majeurs encore....
ceci, dit, pour revenir au debut de l'histoire avec Celine, je trouve , mais c'est totalement personnel, attention, que des souris et des hommes en version poche, vaut tous les Celine reunis dans une boite en or 24 carat...

 Avril...


----------



## valoriel (27 Octobre 2005)

Mon coup de coeur litt&#233;raire: "Bel-Ami" de Maupassant. J'ai beaucoup aim&#233; ce livre car il nous replonge dans un vieux Paris aujourd'hui oubli&#233;. Et puis &#224; la base, j'aime beaucoup Maupassant 

Du cot&#233; de la litt&#233;rature contemporaine, Agatha Christies :love:

Je suis un v&#233;ritable fan :love: 

Je peut aussi vous parler de Jean Markale. Il &#233;crit de tr&#233;s bon livre sur la mythologie du Graal et la l&#233;gendu du roy arthur 

Et en vrac, "la peste" de Camus, quelques livres de SF par monsieur Asimov ou Vogt...


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ceci, dit, pour revenir au debut de l'histoire avec Celine, je trouve , mais c'est totalement personnel, attention, que des souris et des hommes en version poche, vaut tous les Celine reunis dans une boite en or 24 carat...
> 
> Avril...


J'adore Steinbeck, mais quand même Céline quand même autre chose. Enfin ...les goûts... 
Pour en revenir à Tolkien, effectivement quel conteur...incroyable. Une mythologie formidable. Mal servi en France c'est sûr, trop vite étiqueté par les fims de peter Jackson même s'ils sont, je trouve, très bons.


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

En vrac, et de manière non exhaustive, j'aime bcp JJ Reboux, Maurice Dantec, Marivaux, Lamartine, John Kennedy Toole (l'a pas fait bcp d'bouquin le pauvre), Brett Easton Elis, Ian Rankin, Cioran, Courteline, Guitry, Vargas Llosas, Garcia Marquez, Umberto Eco, Christine Angot, Amélie Nothomb, Stephane Japrisot, Didier Van Cauvelaert, Edward Bunker, George Pellecanos, Hunter S. thompson, Tom Wolfe, Irvin Welsh, Dan Simmons...

Voilà, c'est vraiment en vrac et pas exhaustif... Là, en ce moment je suis sur 






Encore plus gore que Dantec, c'est dire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Brett Easton Elis, Hunter S. thompson,




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de commencer, "La vie devant soi", de Romain Gary, ou Emile Ajar (au choix ), que je d&#233;couvre.

&#199;a m'a l'air plutot pas mal du tout.


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

Une fois j'ai rencontr&#233; james Ellroy dans une librairie pas loin de chez moi. M&#234;me qu'il m'a d&#233;dicac&#233; un bouquin. Il est grand...comme un ch&#234;ne avec des mains comme des raquettes. Impressionant, tr&#232;s gentil mais totalement fondu 

Pour " la vie devant soi " C'est "officiellement" Gary non ?


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'adore Steinbeck, mais quand même Céline quand même autre chose. Enfin ...les goûts...
> Pour en revenir à Tolkien, effectivement quel conteur...incroyable. Une mythologie formidable. Mal servi en France c'est sûr, trop vite étiqueté par les fims de peter Jackson même s'ils sont, je trouve, très bons.



Jeune homme, sachez que nombre de lecteurs n'ont pas attendu Peter Jackson pour découvrir Tolkien 

Ces jeunes, ils croient que le monde est né avec eux ... 

Et je trouve (pour l'avoir lue souvent) que la traduction de F.Ledoux est assez habile, avec notamment une belle francisation des noms. Un reproche aux éditeurs : un paragraphe est omis dans une discussion dans le premier livre (je ne me souviens plus trop où, peut-être au Poney Fringuant [Prancing Poney]), omission qui rend le dialogue partiellement intelligible. Et bien j'ai retrouvé cette erreur dans toutes les éditions françaises que j'ai lues depuis 20 ans. Ce n'est que lorsque je me suis mis à le lire en anglais que j'ai, enfin, eu le texte en entier. C'est rien mais ça ennuie ... 

Je reviens à 'mon' Quinconce : tous ceux à qui je l'ai prêté ont été inaccessibles les quelques 5-6 jours nécessaires à sa lecture. Finalement, si on veut parler à ses amis, mieux vaut leur offrir des livres gentils, sans plus (Sulitzer, Nothomb, d'Ormesson, Jardin, vous voyez le genre ...)


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

Ah, j'oubliais aussi, un livre qui m'a bcp ému, et en cette période d'expo dada, comment ai-je pu oublier de le citer...


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Pour " la vie devant soi " C'est "officiellement" Gary non ?


 
Non, justement, c'est sous le pseudo d'Ajar. Il a même eu le Goncourt avec.


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, c'est sous le pseudo d'Ajar. Il a même eu le Goncourt avec.


Ce qui est un peu nul, c'est qu'il soit ré-édité sous le nom de Gary.


----------



## samoussa (27 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme, sachez que nombre de lecteurs n'ont pas attendu Peter Jackson pour d&#233;couvrir Tolkien
> 
> Ces jeunes, ils croient que le monde est n&#233; avec eux ...
> 
> Et je trouve (pour l'avoir lue souvent) que la traduction de F.Ledoux est assez habile, avec notamment une belle francisation des noms. Un reproche aux &#233;diteurs : un paragraphe est omis dans une discussion dans le premier livre (je ne me souviens plus trop o&#249;, peut-&#234;tre au Poney Fringuant [Prancing Poney]),


Oh vous savez, je ne suis que de peu votre cadet  Et je n'ai moi m&#234;me pas attendu P. Jackson pour d&#233;couvrir Tolkien dont j'ai lu les livres &#224; de nombreuses reprises. Il est vrai que Ledoux a habilement  "francis&#233;" les noms propres. Cela dit il me semble que la version originale de "poney fringuant" est "prouncing poney"


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

Mon erreur est d'avoir mis un 'e' &#224; poney, sinon c'est bien &#231;a (voir ici)


----------



## samoussa (28 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mon erreur est d'avoir mis un 'e' &#224; poney, sinon c'est bien &#231;a (voir ici)


Impardonnable...je me suis coup&#233; une main pour me punir


----------



## jeep2nine (28 Octobre 2005)

"Petite Bombe noire" de Christopher Brookmyre
Un polard bien déjanté et plein d'humour. A recommander aux fans de Doom et du rock anglais des années 80 (et autres aussi !).
Vraiment, un très bon moment de lecture


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2005)

Ah bon ! Je ne savais pas que les fans de Doom savaient lire ... Je veux dire, &#224; part les panneaux de signalisation routi&#232;re, &#233;videmment.
Je les voyais davantage comme des trolls hideux et horriblement poilus mangeant des parts de pizza juteuses et gorg&#233;es de graisses animales indigestes, aval&#233;es &#224; la va-vite avec une s&#233;rie de profondes gorg&#233;es de bi&#232;re ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! Je ne savais pas que les fans de Doom savaient lire ... Je veux dire, &#224; part les panneaux de signalisation routi&#232;re, &#233;videmment.
> Je les voyais davantage comme des trolls hideux et horriblement poilus mangeant des parts de pizza juteuses et gorg&#233;es de graisses animales indigeste, aval&#233;es &#224; la va-vite avec une s&#233;rie de profondes gorg&#233;es de bi&#232;re ...



Que nenni, cher ami... Je suis la preuve vivante du fait que, finesse et  culture peuvent parfois se commettre avec un besoin ponctuel et m&#233;rit&#233; de d&#233;fouloirs brutaux et sanglants... Certes, Dame Nature m'a affubl&#233; d'un pilosit&#233; cons&#233;quente... Je ne rebute pas, &#224; l'occasion, &#224; d&#233;laisser les mets fins et d&#233;licats que j'affectionne tant, pour des nourritures plus rapidement assimilables par un organisme soumis &#224; de puissantes tensions, occasionn&#233;es par la pratique intensive du jeu sus-nomm&#233;... La bi&#232;re est une boisson universelle et anc&#233;strale dont la consommation est acquise dans toutes les couches de la soci&#233;t&#233; : Notre cher pr&#233;sident n'a-t-il pas lui m&#234;me avou&#233; son go&#251;t l&#233;gitime pour une c&#233;l&#232;bre marque M&#233;xicaine?
Je ne trouve donc aucune contre-indication &#224; laisser cohabiter au sein d'une personalit&#233; saine et &#233;quilibr&#233;e des go&#251;ts et des pratiques qui pourraient appara&#238;tre de prim'abbord antinomiques &#224; des esprits p&#233;tris de pr&#233;jug&#233;s d'un autre &#226;ge... Tous les plaisirs sont bons &#224; ceuillir, tels des fruits que nous offre la vie...
Bien &#224; vous


----------



## jeep2nine (28 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! Je ne savais pas que les fans de Doom savaient lire ... Je veux dire, à part les panneaux de signalisation routière, évidemment


Des panneaux dans Doom.... pour quoi faire


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Des panneaux dans Doom.... pour quoi faire



C'était une tentative d'humour ... si si !

À part ça, j'ai décidé de relire "Au piano" de Jean Échenoz. Pffff.... qu'est-ce que c'est bien, quand même : ça me fait le coup à chaque fois !


----------



## Kreck (28 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni, cher ami... Je suis la preuve vivante du fait que, finesse et  culture peuvent parfois se commettre avec un besoin ponctuel et m&#233;rit&#233; de d&#233;fouloirs brutaux et sanglants... Certes, Dame Nature m'a affubl&#233; d'un pilosit&#233; cons&#233;quente... Je ne rebute pas, &#224; l'occasion, &#224; d&#233;laisser les mets fins et d&#233;licats que j'affectionne tant, pour des nourritures plus rapidement assimilables par un organisme soumis &#224; de puissantes tensions, occasionn&#233;es par la pratique intensive du jeu sus-nomm&#233;... La bi&#232;re est une boisson universelle et anc&#233;strale dont la consommation est acquise dans toutes les couches de la soci&#233;t&#233; : Notre cher pr&#233;sident n'a-t-il pas lui m&#234;me avou&#233; son go&#251;t l&#233;gitime pour une c&#233;l&#232;bre marque M&#233;xicaine?
> Je ne trouve donc aucune contre-indication &#224; laisser cohabiter au sein d'une personalit&#233; saine et &#233;quilibr&#233;e des go&#251;ts et des pratiques qui pourraient appara&#238;tre de prim'abbord antinomiques &#224; des esprits p&#233;tris de pr&#233;jug&#233;s d'un autre &#226;ge... Tous les plaisirs sont bons &#224; ceuillir, tels des fruits que nous offre la vie...
> Bien &#224; vous



c'est beau &#224; pleurer
bravo

(et mal&#233;diction ! _Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; PATOCHMAN._)


----------



## Kreck (28 Octobre 2005)

Et figurez-vous que :

_Il existe près des écluses un bas quartier de bohémiens,
Dont la belle jeunesse s'use à démêler le tien du mien
En bande on s'y rend en voiture,
ordinairement au mois d'août,
Ils disent la bonne aventure, pour des piments et du vin doux;
on passe la nuit claire à boire, on danse en frappant dans ses mains,
on n'a pas le temps de le croire, il fait grand jour et c'est demain.
On revient d'une seule traite, gais, sans un sou, vaguement gris,
Avec des fleurs plein les charrettes, son destin dans la paume écrit.
J'ai pris la main d'une éphémère, qui m'a suivi dans ma maison
Elle avait des yeux d'outremer, elle en montrait la déraison.
Elle avait la marche légère, et de longues jambes de faon,
J'aimais déjà les étrangères quand j'étais un petit enfant!
Celle-ci parla vite vite de l'odeur des magnolias,
Sa robe tomba tout de suite quand ma hâte la délia.
En ce temps là, j'étais crédule, un mot m'était promission,
Et je prenais les campanules pour des fleurs de la passion..
Quand c'est fini tout recommence, toute musique me séduit,
Et la plus banale romance m'est éternelle poésie..
Nous avons joué de notre âme, un long jour, une courte nuit,
Puis au matin: "bonsoir madame", l'amour s'achève avec la pluie._


----------



## purestyle (28 Octobre 2005)

ça fait 19 ans que je relis périodiquement le même livre, c'est une véritable obsession monomaniaque :


----------



## Philippe (29 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Demain, j'ai 37 ans :rateau: et je me fais offrir le dernier Ellis (hé ! hé ! ça vaut mieux que le dernier astérix, non ?). J'avais beaucoup aimé "moins que zéro", "les lois de l'attraction" et "american psycho" et pas du tout (mais alors pas du tout) "glamorama" ; j'espère que celui-là va me réconciler avec cet auteur.
> A suivre...


Ellis est invité ce soir chez Ardisson.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2005)

Est-ce vraiment une bonne raison pour regarder une &#233;mission d'Ardisson, en fait ?

Mais y a-t-il seulement une bonne raison pour le faire, d'ailleurs ?

J'exclus de ce d&#233;sastre TV-esque qu'est Ardisson une &#233;mission qu'il faisait sur Paris Premi&#232;re il y a quelques ann&#233;es, dont le ton &#233;tait sympa et assez juste. Sinon ...

Sinon : alors Kreck ?, il est bien ce "Lunar Park" ? J'avais eu du mal avec "Glamorama" et "American Psycho" m'avait litt&#233;ralement glac&#233; ...


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Octobre 2005)

C'est surtout lui qui a relanc&#233; la mode des catalogues de marques dans la litt&#233;rature ce qui est &#224; mes yeux &#224; la fois inutile et aga&#231;ant.

Mes deux derni&#232;res lectures de fin de semaine:

*Cesare Pavese*, _Le m&#233;tier de vivre_

Le journal du po&#232;te italien retrouv&#233; dans sa chambre d'h&#244;tel apr&#232;s son suicide. Il couvre la p&#233;riode de 1935 &#224; 1950 o&#249; ce n'est pas sans &#233;motion que l'on assiste aux ratiocinations souvent &#233;mouvantes de l'auteur.

*Nicole Loraux*, _La cit&#233; divis&#233;e, l'oubli dans la m&#233;moire d'Ath&#232;nes

_Tr&#232;s belle enqu&#234;te historique sur cette p&#233;riode de la fin de la guerre civile de 404, et la restauration de la d&#233;mocratie apr&#232;s la chute des Trente on instaure un serment de non m&#233;moire afin de reconstruire la cit&#233; et de l'&#233;loigner d&#233;finitivement de cette abominable _stasis._ Ouvrage &#233;clairant, au si&#232;cle de la solution finale, du g&#233;nocide rwandais, de la fin de l'apartheid, etc&#8230; et r&#233;flexion important sur le r&#244;le de l'amnistie.







​


----------



## Kreck (30 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment une bonne raison pour regarder une émission d'Ardisson, en fait ?
> 
> Mais y a-t-il seulement une bonne raison pour le faire, d'ailleurs ?
> 
> ...



N'ayant pas la télévision, je ne subis pas les diverses émissions où les auteurs viennent vendre leur dernier opus. C'est d'ailleurs un bien, car le plus souvent ils n'ont rien de bien intéressant à dire. Je suis passé à coté de la déferlante Houellebecq, je passerai à coté de celle d'Ellis. J'ai parcouru quelques critiques, celles du monde, de Libération et je n'irai pas plus loin, je me forge ma propre opinion...
Quant à Lunar Park, après la grande déception "Glamorama", j'en suis à environ la moitié et c'est plutôt pas mal


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

&#192; ce sujet, le livre "La t&#233;l&#233;vision" de J-Ph.Toussaint est tr&#232;s sympa. J'aime notamment ce qu'il sur cette impression de vide que cela lui laisse de parler d'un livre qu'il VA ou est EN TRAIN d'&#233;crire, qui l'emp&#234;che alors de continuer. Bien mieux que ses deux derniers opus (_opera_ en bon latin, non ?) o&#249; il se prend davantage pour un romancier "classique".


----------



## Philippe (30 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas la télévision, je ne subis pas les diverses émissions où les auteurs viennent vendre leur dernier opus. C'est d'ailleurs un bien, car le plus souvent ils n'ont rien de bien intéressant à dire.


Dans ce cas, désolé de t'avoir dérangé avec Ardisson. Je dis ça parce qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de vouloir tuer quelqu'un pour être poli.
Bonne fin de journée,
Ph.


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de terminé un bon bouquin "Sept jours pour une éternité..." de Marc Levy
Un bon livre pour s'évader.


----------



## J-Marc (31 Octobre 2005)

Philippe Huet, pour ceux qui doutent du roman policier fran&#231;ais d'aujourd'hui. 
Terriblement bien vu , bien &#233;crit aussi







et puis John Harvey aussi, parce que le polar et les anglais, c'est une longue histoire


----------



## J-Marc (31 Octobre 2005)

Damned, me suis plant&#233; dans les liens. 2&#176; essai, avec les titres si les images ne sortent pas : 

Philippe Huet, *("L'INCONNUE D'ANTOINE") *pour ceux qui doutent du roman policier fran&#231;ais d'aujourd'hui.
Terriblement bien vu , bien &#233;crit aussi





et puis John Harvey *("SCALPEL")* aussi, parce que le polar et les anglais, c'est une longue histoire





http://multimedia.fnac.com/.../5/4/8/9782869309845.jpg


----------



## Kreck (31 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Une fois j'ai rencontré james Ellroy dans une librairie pas loin de chez moi. Même qu'il m'a dédicacé un bouquin. Il est grand...comme un chêne avec des mains comme des raquettes. Impressionant, très gentil mais totalement fondu
> 
> Pour " la vie devant soi " C'est "officiellement" Gary non ?



J'aime beaucoup Ellroy, ses livres ressemblent à une jungle (où on se perd parfois, il faut le reconnaître   ), son style est assassin :rateau: (la montée en puissance avec le quatuor de LA est impressionnante) et je suis impatient de lire l'ultime volume de sa dernière trilogie (american madness/police gazette ??? cf :  http://www.edark.org/ellroy/french/book_gazette.html)


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup Ellroy, ses livres ressemblent &#224; une jungle (o&#249; on se perd parfois, il faut le reconna&#238;tre   ), son style est assassin :rateau: (la mont&#233;e en puissance avec le quatuor de LA est impressionnante) et je suis impatient de lire l'ultime volume de sa derni&#232;re trilogie (american madness/police gazette ??? cf :  http://www.edark.org/ellroy/french/book_gazette.html)


*Un tueur sur la route* quel bouquin ! Etudi&#233; &#224; l'institut de criminologie du FBI &#224; ce qui parait. La trilogie Lloyd Hopkins aussi est terrible. C'est *Ma part d'ombre* qu'il m'a d&#233;dicac&#233;.


----------



## Kreck (31 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> *Un tueur sur la route* quel bouquin ! Etudié à l'institut de criminologie du FBI à ce qui parait. La trilogie Lloyd Hopkins aussi est terrible. C'est *Ma part d'ombre* qu'il m'a dédicacé.


De mon côté ma préférence va au quatuor, "le Dahlia Noir" m'a bluffé, "Le Grand Nulle Part" m'a enthousiasmé, "LA Confidential" et l'explosion (le style !) reste "White Jazz". Je trouve ses derniers bouquins excellents, même s'ils sont parfois un peu trop riches au point de frôler l'indigestion.
Côté dédicaces, pour l'anecdote, j'ai peu de livres : la série de Jerry Cornelius par Moorcock (bah oui, de la science-fiction, je sais Bompi... ), une vieille édition des "Chroniques Martiennes" (désolé Bompi, désolé) ainsi que des livres d'Eduardo Mendoza, croisé par hasard à un salon du livre (dont mes favoris : "le mystère de la crypte ensorcelé", "le labyrinthe aux olives" et "Sans nouvelles de Gurb", celui-là, c'est de la science-fiction sans en être, tu devrais essayer, Bompi , heu, en fait, tout le monde devrait le lire d'ailleurs).


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2005)

Dans un autre genre roman noir un peu différent, les livre de *Chester Himes* sont vraiment terribles, et *La reine des Pommes* en premier. Franchement à se pisser dessus  , et puis Harlem...

Ah oui j'oubliais... Attention chef-d'oeuvre dans un genre différent, *Ringolevio* de Emmett Grogan. Une autobiographie magnifique sur un américain du Bronx des années 50 à 70. Exceptionnel !!! Bob Dylan lui a dédié un de ses disques juste après sa mort ( à Emmett Grogan :rateau: ) en 76 ou 77


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté ma préférence va au quatuor, "le Dahlia Noir" m'a bluffé, "Le Grand Nulle Part" m'a enthousiasmé, "LA Confidential" et l'explosion (le style !) reste "White Jazz". Je trouve ses derniers bouquins excellents, même s'ils sont parfois un peu trop riches au point de frôler l'indigestion.
> Côté dédicaces, pour l'anecdote, j'ai peu de livres : la série de Jerry Cornelius par Moorcock (bah oui, de la science-fiction, je sais Bompi... ), une vieille édition des "Chroniques Martiennes" (désolé Bompi, désolé) ainsi que des livres d'Eduardo Mendoza, croisé par hasard à un salon du livre (dont mes favoris : "le mystère de la crypte ensorcelé", "le labyrinthe aux olives" et "Sans nouvelles de Gurb", celui-là, c'est de la science-fiction sans en être, tu devrais essayer, Bompi , heu, en fait, tout le monde devrait le lire d'ailleurs).



Pour reprendre dans l'ordre :
- Ellroy : bof bof sauf "Ma part d'ombre" qui m'a laissé étourdi ET admiratif
- Moorcock : ai essayé il y a 25 ans sans succès
- Bradbury : ai essayé il y a 25 ans et ... j'ai lu tous ses livres de SF à l'époque ; récemment relu encore une fois F451 et les Chroniques Martiennes ; toujours un bonheur !! 
- Eduardo Mendoza : c'est ma femme qui est en train d'en lire un (qu'elle trouve très bien d'ailleurs).

PS : En fait, quand on en vient à la SF, j'évite de parler de Bradbury car je me suis déjà fait envoyer paître plusieurs fois à ce sujet par quelques fans intransigeants qui considéraient que ce n'en était pas ...


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas la télévision, je ne subis pas les diverses émissions où les auteurs viennent vendre leur dernier opus. C'est d'ailleurs un bien, car le plus souvent ils n'ont rien de bien intéressant à dire. Je suis passé à coté de la déferlante Houellebecq, je passerai à coté de celle d'Ellis. J'ai parcouru quelques critiques, celles du monde, de Libération et je n'irai pas plus loin, je me forge ma propre opinion...
> Quant à Lunar Park, après la grande déception "Glamorama", j'en suis à environ la moitié et c'est plutôt pas mal



Quant à moi qui n'ai pas la télévision non plus - je me prends parfois à penser que Kreck est mon jumeau virtuel - j'ai entamé la lecture du dernier Houellebecq cette semaine. Je ne vais pas déblatérer pendant des heures. Disons que comme c'est souvent le cas pour moi chez lui (mis à part"Extension du domaine de la lutte" que j'avais à l'époque apprécié sans réserves), je trouve dans "La possibilité d'une île" un discours narratif pénible. L'histoire ne présente pratiquement aucun intérêt et je ne suis pas certain que ce soit bien écrit. Par contre, au niveau des certaines dissertions le discours est très loin d'être vide de sens et mérite d'être lu. Il y a notament une digression sur l'efficacité des modes de consommation actuels et la nécessité de l'existence d'une pensée anticonformiste qui devient normative que j'ai trouvé particulièrement intéressante.


----------



## samoussa (1 Novembre 2005)

Bob Dylan joue apr&#232;s demain soir au Zenith, et je peux pas y &#234;tre    Je me consolerai en aller le lendemain acqu&#233;rir le doc de Scorsese qui sort en France


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Bob Dylan joue après demain soir au Zenith, et je peux pas y être    Je me consolerai en aller le lendemain acquérir le doc de Scorsese qui sort en France


Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit le bon fil pour les concerts et les dvd  
Par contre puisqu'on en est là, j'ai visionné le docu de Scorsese. Super boulot. Passionant du début à la fin (3 heures de docu quand même). 
Dylan se livre au cours d'une longue interview (ce qui est un événement en soi) avec la même sincérité de dans son bouquin : "Chronicles Vol. 1" sorti en début d'année et que je ne peux que conseiller.
Et nous voilà revenu dans le droit fil


----------



## samoussa (1 Novembre 2005)

D&#233;ja lu  D&#233;ja fait un post dessus aussi y'a pas longtemps. Je me demande qu'en va sortir le volume 2 par contre, comment as tu fais pour voir le doc...en France ?


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2005)

Au moins, quand il &#233;crit, n'entend-on pas sa voix nasillarde ... (jamais compris ce qu'on lui trouvait, &#224; ce gar&#231;on, d'autant que sa voix m'a toujours fauit penser &#224; celle de Donald Duck ...).
Quant &#224; Chester Himes, j'ai essay&#233; &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; je lisais des polars et je n'ai vraiment pas accroch&#233; (c'&#233;tait d'ailleurs *La Reine des pommes*). Le personnage a toute ma sympathie _a priori_ mais bon, &#231;a n'a pas suffi. Va falloir que je m'y remette.


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Déja lu  Déja fait un post dessus aussi y'a pas longtemps. Je me demande qu'en va sortir le volume 2 par contre, comment as tu fais pour voir le doc...en France ?



Je l'avais acheté sur Amazone à sa sortie US en septembre. Je ne pouvais pas attendre :rateau: 
Ca m'a coûté 25$ de frais d'envoi


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, quand il écrit, n'entend-on pas sa voix nasillarde ... (jamais compris ce qu'on lui trouvait, à ce garçon, d'autant que sa voix m'a toujours fauit penser à celle de Donald Duck ...).
> Quant à Chester Himes, j'ai essayé à une époque où je lisais des polars et je n'ai vraiment pas accroché (c'était d'ailleurs *La Reine des pommes*). Le personnage a toute ma sympathie _a priori_ mais bon, ça n'a pas suffi. Va falloir que je m'y remette.



Ce que j'aime chez Dylan, c'est entre autre et justement que beaucoup ne l'aime pas  
Plus sérieusement ce que je lui trouve c'est que c'est sans aucun doute entre 1964 et 1966 l'artiste qui a entièrement révolutionné le vocabulaire pop/rock tant musicalement (en inventant le folk-rock) qu'au niveau du contenu. Dès lors la chanson pouvait être populaire en racontant des choses un peu plus profonde que "Love Me Do". La petite phrase de Springsteen à ce sujet "Elvis a libéré nos corps et Dylan nos esprits" est emblématique.
Enfin pour faire bref, ce qui me plaît par dessus tout, c'est l'absence de tout compromis. Nous somme face à un artiste qui au sommet de son succès a exploré une nouvelle voie. Son public ne l'a pas suivi. Il a donné des centaines de concerts entre 65 et 66 où il s'est fait hué (partout) sans jamais envisager un retour en arrière. Ces mêmes chansons, notament Like a Rolling Stone, sont aujourd'hui acclamées tant par la critique que le public. 
Il est rare de rencontrer un artiste rock encore aujourd'hui qui ne se revendique pas de Dylan.
Je n'en démords pas. Dylan par sa contribution, est un des artistes les plus important du siècle dernier.
sa voix peut-être un frein au départ mais il faut se concentrer un peu et au final on y perçoit une sincérité qui est souvent très émouvante.


----------



## Kreck (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fini Lunar Park hier soir. C'est un livre touffu, qui parle de beaucoup de choses : la famille (les enfants), la famille (le père), le rôle de l'écrivain, ses peurs, les fantômes, la maison hantée, dans une ambiance qui marque une rupture avec les précédents livres d'Ellis. Pas ou peu de sexe, encore un peu de violence, mais surtout une profonde angoisse et finalement beaucoup de tristesse même si la fin n'est pas si pessimiste qu'on pourrait le craindre. Le livre est un double exorcisme : celui des démons familiaux et celui de l'oeuvre passée (tous, mais American Psycho en tête). Sur le style, on retrouve Ellis, évidemment, mais on note que, dans les passages plus nerveux, il singe Ellroy, avec talent bien sûr. Je pense qu'Ellis réussi ici à clore une part de son oeuvre, ce qu'il avait raté avec Glamorama. Lunar Park est-il un livre de transition ? Allez savoir ; Ellis prétend que oui dans une interview donnée à je ne sais plus quel journal (peut-être les inrockuptibles, je ne sais plus, je n'en ai pourtant pas lues beaucoup), mais le propre des écrivains reste d'inventer des univers, de mentir, parfois de glisser des parcelles de vérité, alors on ne peut pas vraiment le croire. Bref, une chose est (donc presque) sure : il n'y aura plus jamais d'American Psycho et espérons plus de ratage à la Glamorama ; il y aura d'autres choses et Lunar Park laisse présager qu'elles seront bonnes.
Ce qui est également étrange, c'est de voir que deux auteurs connus, Ellis et Houellebecq, ont choisi l'un le fantastique l'autre la science-fiction comme toile de fond de leurs livres. Un retour de nostalgie vers la littérature populaire de leur enfance ? En tout cas j'aime bien l'idée qu'ils s'approprient ces genres pour en faire quelque chose d'original et personnel. Signe des temps (?) les deux livres sont très tristes, mais pas désespérés...
note : j'ai aimé "la possibilité..."


----------



## samoussa (1 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est ce que j'aime chez Dylan ? Tout ou presque, la poesie, les melodies, le personnage, la "pose", l'invention permanente. Le fait que s'il a eu un plan de carri&#232;re au d&#233;but, s'en est tr&#232;s vite suivi un plan de destruction de carri&#232;re (d'ailleur un des chapitres &#224; mourir de rire de son bouquin ). Le fait qu'il a su inventer l'icone rock comme rimbaud avait invent&#233; l'icone du poete. C'est comme &#231;a et pas autrement. Les lunettes noires, l'arrogance vis &#224; vis de la presse, cela n'&#233;xistait pas dans le rock avant lui. Les Beatles &#233;taient gentils et n'avaient rien &#224; dire  &#224; part justement : *Dylan shows the way*.  Ce n'est pas une star, c'est La star des stars;et son influence d&#233;passe de tr&#232;s loin la musique. Combien de cineastes (scorsese justement par exemple) d'ecrivains, d'hommes politiques m&#234;me (Jimmy Carter l'a cit&#233; dans son discours d'investiture, Clinton lui avait demand&#233; de faire un concert pour sa propore investiture) americains ou non, d'artistes et de createurs ont &#233;t&#233; influenc&#233; par Dylan.Bien content d'&#234;tre contemporain d'un type comme lui. Comble de tout, J'aime chez Dylan le fait qu'il est capable de foutre un concert en l'air comme &#231;a et d'en faire un g&#233;nial 24 heures plus tard . Et pour finir, je vous livrerai cette phrase d'Elvis Costello : "Assister &#224; un concert de Dylan en ce moment, c'est comme voir Picasso en train de peindre un tableau "


----------



## Kreck (1 Novembre 2005)

Bon, mon message sur Ellis étant noyé sous un flot de dylannerie  je vais aussi dire ce que je pense du bonhomme.
En fait, je le connais mal  
J'ai juste quelques disques de lui (Blonde On Blonde, Blood On The Tracks, Nashville Skyline, Subterranean Homesick Blues). Mais comme je suis quelqu'un de superficiel :rateau: j'ai toujours préféré la pop anglaise à la musique US.
je suis donc fan de David Bowie.
Qui a justement écrit, sur un de ses meilleurs albums, une chanson sur un certain Robert Zimmerman.
Merde, on tourne en rond...
Autrement, je pense que je vais attaquer un Chuck Pahlaniuk, mais je dis ça comme ça.

pour Bompi : je te confirme que Bradbury est un auteur de science-fiction, un des plus grands, avec Ballard (qui n'en écrit plus), Dick (absence totale de style, prédominence des idées, et ça marche), Silverberg (quand il s'applique, autrement c'est calamiteux) Lovecraft et quelques autres... en tout cas pas beaucoup d'auteurs récents et certainement pas de ceux qui écrivent de la fantasy, genre immobile depuis Howard, c'est tout dire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

moi je dis : finissez, ou commencez le cycle de la tour sombre, de Stephen King...
C'est pas une reussite totale, mais c'est quand meme plus de 30 ans de boulot, &#231;a vaut le coup d'oeil


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon message sur Ellis étant noyé sous un flot de dylannerie  je vais aussi dire ce que je pense du bonhomme.
> En fait, je le connais mal
> J'ai juste quelques disques de lui (Blonde On Blonde, Blood On The Tracks, Nashville Skyline, Subterranean Homesick Blues). Mais comme je suis quelqu'un de superficiel :rateau: j'ai toujours préféré la pop anglaise à la musique US.
> je suis donc fan de David Bowie.
> ...



Quant à moi entre Bowie et Dylan j'ai fini par développer une sorte de schizophrénie. Tout les oppose - si ce n'est une influence tangible de Dylan sur Space Oddity et Hunky Dorry (où effectivement Bowie a donné la meilleure description de la voix du Zim "A voice like sand and glue") - et pourtant je suis fan absolu de l'un comme de l'autre.
Enfin Kreck, si je peux me permettre un conseil, échange "Nashville Skyline" contre "Highwa 61" et tu auras le meilleur.
Mais bon, c'est toujours pas le bon fil.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

en effet, c'est pas le bon... 
mais c'est pas grave, hein, moi j'aime bien.


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas le bon fil, en effet ... mais ivresse, flacon, tout &#231;a : pourquoi pas (puisque Dylan a &#233;crit des choses).
Enfin, ce que j'en dis, hein ... Comme je le pr&#233;cisais auparavant, je n'aime gu&#232;re le genre de musique de Dylan (folk-rock ... voix nasillarde ...) mais le personnage est nettement plus sympathique qu'environ les 9/10 (au moins) de ses cong&#233;n&#232;res. Quant &#224; Bowie, je trouve qu'il ne fait des choses bien que lorsqu'il est aid&#233; par la bonne personne (&#224; savoir le brillant Eno).

Revenons aux livres ... En d&#233;ambulant m&#233;lancoliquement &#224; la FNAC cet apr&#232;s-midi, m&#233;lancolie due pour l'essentiel au fait qu'il me faille travailler demain et qu'en d&#233;pit de cela mon compte en banque est an&#233;mique d&#232;s ce jour des morts, je repensais &#224; un auteur dont je n'ai plus aucune nouvelle et que j'ai ador&#233; en son temps : Richard Jorif. Relativement inconnu, un brin monomaniaque, centr&#233; sur le style et la langue, fran&#231;aise en l'occurrence, ce monsieur a &#233;crit de belles pages.
Donc de ce pas je vais relire (et vous engage chaleureusement &#224; le faire) "Clownerie", roman court et captivant, d'une langue superbe, vaguement biographique par certains c&#244;t&#233;s (je crois), qui se passe dans cette p&#233;riode funeste menant &#224; la guerre mondiale deuxi&#232;me du nom.

PS : Ce type est suffisamment fada pour avoir essay&#233; de reconstituer des fragments de la vie de Littr&#233; &#224; partir des exemples de son dictionnaire qui ne sont attribu&#233;s &#224; personne. On peut alors penser qu'ils lui ont &#233;t&#233; inspir&#233;s par sa vie propre. Amusant (et quasi oulipien).


----------



## samoussa (2 Novembre 2005)

Bah alors quoi ?... Tout le monde bouquine ?   
Allez quoi, rigolez un peu : 







Si d&#233;ja il pouvait voir le monde comme qu'il est


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors quoi ?... Tout le monde bouquine ?
> Allez quoi, rigolez un peu :
> 
> 
> ...



Vous avez lu l'annonce de l'éditeur ? 
Gallimard a  fait un démenti pour assurer que le Livre "Le monde comme je le vois" avait bien été écrit par Lionel Jospin et non pas par Gilbert Montagné


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2005)

J'ai jamais lu Weyergans, et encore moins son dernier bouquin, qui vient donc d'être _goncourtisé_.
Mais je l'ai entendu à la radio il ya quelques semaines, invité par Frédéric Bonnaud dans Charivari. Cet homme m'a touché. Pas d'autres mots.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2005)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, le Goncourt ne pr&#233;sente aucun int&#233;r&#234;t [ce qui ne revient pas &#224; dire que ceux qui l'obtiennent ne sont pas int&#233;ressants : certains le sont d'autres pas comme toujours].

Tous ces prix ne sont int&#233;ressants que d'un point de vue commercial, donc indirectement l'&#233;dition en profite, mais la litt&#233;rature n'a rien &#224; voir avec &#231;a.


----------



## iKool (4 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, le Goncourt ne présente aucun intérêt [ce qui ne revient pas à dire que ceux qui l'obtiennent ne sont pas intéressants : certains le sont d'autres pas comme toujours].
> 
> Tous ces prix ne sont intéressants que d'un point de vue commercial, donc indirectement l'édition en profite, mais la littérature n'a rien à voir avec ça.


De toutes façons, en quoi le fait qu'un livre aie reçu un prix le rend-il plus interressant ?
Parce qu'une poignée de types l'on trouvé mieux que d'autres parmis une poignée de livres, ce serait forcément Le livre ?
C'est le même principe que les prix des festivals de cinéma ou que les 7 d'or : de la congratulations empesée entre "gens du métier"

D'un point de vue d'écrivain, y a-t-il un interêt autre qu'économique à recevoir un prix ?
(sans parler de ce petit côté scolaire, académique, rangé, propre sur soi...)

A la limitte, le prix du "livre Inter" - donné par des auditeurs de la radio du même nom - même si il y a sélection des livres et du jury par on ne sait pas qui, ça peut être un peu plus sincère...

Un prix ne m'attire, ni ne me repousse - sauf le Goncourt et la palme d'or qui sentent trop la cire d'abeille sur le vieux plancher qui craque sous le pas cahotique d'un vieillard cacochyme, serré dans la redingote empesée de sa fonction aussi pédante qu'inutile.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2005)

M&#234;me le "Livre Inter", au m&#234;me titre que le choix des djeunes ou des clients de la FNAC, ne m'inspire pas plus que &#231;a.

Il y a toujours cette formule, attribu&#233;e &#224; plusieurs personnes (je choisirai au hasard &#201;rik Satie) : "La l&#233;gion d'honneur, il ne suffit pas de la refuser, il ne faut pas la m&#233;riter !" (c'est de l'&#224;-peu-pr&#232;s mais l'id&#233;e est l&#224.

Le Goncourt a une rentabilit&#233; commerciale qui s'&#233;rode, entre autres &#224; cause de la rivalit&#233; croissante des autres prix. Par ailleurs, je suppose que cela a un impact sur les traduction du livre, comme nous avons ici des stickers ou des jaquettes avec "Prix Pulitzer" ou "Prix Akutagawa" (le second est d&#233;j&#224; moins c&#244;t&#233; ...  )


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> De toutes fa&#231;ons, le Goncourt ne pr&#233;sente aucun int&#233;r&#234;t [ce qui ne revient pas &#224; dire que ceux qui l'obtiennent ne sont pas int&#233;ressants : certains le sont d'autres pas comme toujours].
> 
> Tous ces prix ne sont int&#233;ressants que d'un point de vue commercial, donc indirectement l'&#233;dition en profite, mais la litt&#233;rature n'a rien &#224; voir avec &#231;a.



Beaucoup de choses bien dites en peu de mots   

Ce que j'esp&#232;re le plus des prix, c'est qu'ils se vendent bient et permettent &#224; des maisons d'&#233;ditions de sortir des auteurs qui, eux, ne se vendront pas autant. 

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, quand j'ach&#232;te un prix litt&#233;raire, ce qui n'est pas tr&#232;s fr&#233;quent, c'est avant qu'il l'ait 

Dans le temps, je jetais quand m&#234;me un oeil de principe sur les bouquins nomm&#233;s pour le M&#233;dicis parce qu'il y avait un go&#251;t pour des bouquins un peu originaux question style mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit aussi vrai depuis des ann&#233;es. Alors, foin des prix et prendre le temps de feuilleter un peu n'importe quoi de pas connu, histoire d'avoir le plaisir de trouver des p&#233;pites.


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2005)

Oui, oui, oui.

Mais bon, je parlais juste du bonhomme moi , me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.
Je savais m&#234;me pas qu'il faisait partie de la s&#233;lection.


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2005)

je viens d'acheter le Maud Tabachnik dont Lorna parlait 10 pages plus haut


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2005)

le dernier livre de ma tata cherie...






mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de le lire :rose:


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, oui.
> 
> Mais bon, je parlais juste du bonhomme moi , me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.
> Je savais même pas qu'il faisait partie de la sélection.



Weyergans m'a toujours effectivement semblé être un bonhomme intéressant (pas seulement cette année  ) même si je n'ai pas lu de bouquin de lui. C'est d'ailleurs assez intéressant : il sort cette année d'une part un nouveau bouquin, d'autre part son premier bouquin qu'il n'avait jamais publié. En tous cas difficile de le considérer comme un obsédé de la publication.

Bon, reste plus qu'à le lire mais j'en ai déjà beaucoup trop en pile à côté du lit.


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Novembre 2005)

Que je vais lire ce soir 

J'ai commencé "ça" de Stephen King 
Et j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'avancer plus loin que le chapitre XXVI dans Thérèse Raquin de Zola.
Sinon, j'ai emprunté "les coloriés" de A. Jardin à la bibliothèque, j'ai lu les quelques premières pages, je verrai bien.


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

Je suis en train de lire "L'enfant tombé de nulle part" de Zelazny.
C'est mal écrit (ou mal traduit ou les deux), les dialogues sont pitoyables, l'histoire est d'un banal effroyable, tellement convenue qu'on a sans cesse l'impression d'une relecture, les personnages sont des caricatures plates et molles...

J'adore !  

Ca me fait penser à une collection coordonnée par L. Sprague de Camp ou des tâcherons épouvantables essayaient assez pitoyablement de produire de bonnes histoires avec Conan comme héros.
C'était non seulement écrit avec les pieds, mais traduits je n'ose supposer avec quoi...
Il y en avait une ou le traducteur avait traduit spellcaster par "distributeur de sorts"...

Distributeur de sort !!!!!!

"Conan se rua sur le distributeur de sort pour lui régler son compte".... Pourquoi, il ne rendait pas la monaie ???????


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2005)

Là je me fais l'intégrale de Picsou Magazine, mais je comprends pas les blagues :hein:




Euh, non, plus sérieusement je viens de finir un essai de Le Clézio qui s'appelle  _le rêve mexicain_. Le style n'y est pas forcément, mais le fond est fort intéressant.
Quetzalk :


----------



## chokobelle (10 Novembre 2005)

Je suis dans ma période "romans sur fond de mathématiques", à croire que le lycée me manque  







J'ai commencé par "Oncle Petros ou la conjecture de Goldbach", de Apostolos Doxiadis.
Passionnant et très bien écrit.






Je viens de finir "Le théorème du perroquet" de Denis Guedj.
Pas mal, assez marrant.






Ce soir, je commence "le dernier théorème de Fermat", de Simon Singh.


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Novembre 2005)

Je suis allé l'acheté du temps de midi...
Là, on peut vraiment dire que je suis tombé dans le piège pigeon : il a le goncourt, donc ça va se vendre à mort. J'en suis la preuve vivante .
J'ai lu les premières pages, ça m'a l'air super interessant et drolement bien écrit (normal) 

Je commence à avoir un peu trop de livres dans ma chambre là :S?


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

je viens de commencer "Le Souffle des Dieux" de Bernard Werber, la suite de "Nous les Dieux"
J'arrive pas à finir "Un long dimanche de fiançailles pas contre... Je sais pas, je vois trop le film en tournant les pages sans doute...


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de lire "L'enfant tombé de nulle part" de Zelazny.
> (...)


"Franc sorcier" - la suite
Beaucoup mieux.
Les princes d'Ambre ne sont pas loin.


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans ma période "romans sur fond de mathématiques", à croire que le lycée me manque



Tu as celui-là qui n'a pas l'air mal, jette un oeil. (Je l'ai acheté mais pas encore lu  )


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de finir le "Souffle des Dieux" de Bernard Werber...


Vivement le 1er Octobre 2006 que je puisse lire la suite !


----------



## chokobelle (24 Novembre 2005)

Oui, c'est la suite de "nous les dieux", que j'ai trouvé absolument nul.

Pourtant j'avais adoré "le père de nos pères", la serie des fourmis, "Les Thanatonautes", ect...


Mais là il nous fait parler Marilyn Monroe, l'intrigue c'est n'importe quoi, c'est "pseudo spirituel", MAIS fendard au 3ème degré.

Uala


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

d'accord avec toi Chokobelle ! il semble s'être attaqué à une très grosse partie, mais il le traite de façon intéressante !
et y'a toujours de quoi lire entre les lignes... Mais je n'ai pas reçu la claque des Thanas ou de l'Empire. Quand aux autres, je crois que je vais rattaquer les Fourmis pour la peine ! 

Il reste le troisième tome de la trilogie, le "Mystère des Dieux" à paraître le 1er Octobre 2006...

on verra quel virage il prend après cette trlogie...


----------



## puregeof (25 Novembre 2005)

"-Troisième et dernier gagnant pour la force A : Michael Pinson.
Je sursaute.
Je suis content, mais surpris de me retrouver dans le trio de tête avec des valeurs exactement contraires à celles du concurrent qui m'a devancé.
Le dieu des Voyages et des Voleurs explique qu'il a apprécié mon peuple avec son ouverture sur la mer, sa familiarité avec les dauphins et son allience avec ces étrangers qu'était le peuple des fourmis." ...

Et vous lisez parfois des livres aussi ?  

Okay, okay, je sors


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

oui, c'est une citation du livre, mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi tu la citais...


----------



## chokobelle (25 Novembre 2005)

Pas compris non plus...


----------



## puregeof (25 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris non plus...



Pourquoi, il y a des passages encore plus incongrus ?  

C'est juste que devant votre enthousiasme j'ai saisi ce livre qui traînait chez moi en me disant qu'il fallait peut-être le lire. J'ai  pris un passage au hasard et je me suis dit que... finalement non.
Okay, c'était pas très malin et un peu prétentieux.:rose: Je vais le lire et je vous ferai part de mon commentaire.


----------



## chokobelle (25 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, il y a des passages encore plus incongrus ?  .



Sincèremment t'as dû prendre un des trucs les plus "soft".

Tu reviendras quand t'auras lu les dialogues avec Marilyn Monroe 


(c'est pas prétentieux de dire qu'on trouve un livre mauvais, ou alors je suis la pire des craneuses :rateau: )


----------



## puregeof (26 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Sincèremment t'as dû prendre un des trucs les plus "soft".
> 
> Tu reviendras quand t'auras lu les dialogues avec Marilyn Monroe
> 
> ...



Il est au moins prétentieux, si pas absurde, de dire que quelque chose est mauvais sans le connaître.  
Pour ce qui est des dialogues avec Marilyn, c'est tentant en effet. 
By the way, avez-vous lu Blonde de Joyce Carol Oates ? Sinon foncez. Un roman superbement écrit :love:


----------



## samoussa (6 Décembre 2005)

je viens de commencer " trois jours chez ma mère"... pas mal


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2005)

Quant à moi, j'essaye de compenser mon addiction à l'écran de PowerBook (modération oblige ... un peu  ) par de la lecture qui demande concentration :
"What evolution is ?" de Ernst Mayr, que je n'ai pas beaucoup avancé
"L'évolution du monde de l'antiquité tardive" de Peter Garnsey et Caroline Humfress, que j'ai davantage avancé et qui est bien intéressant
"Les mémoires du Duc de St-Simon" T.IV. que je continue petit à petit (j'arriverai au bout, un jour)
"L'univers chiffonné" de jean-Pierre Luminet, oserais-je dire que c'est lumineux ?  
"Felicia ou mes fredaines" de Nerciat, dans le deuxième volume des Romans Libertins du XVIIIeme, dans la collection de La Pléiade ... ça détend  Mais aussi c'est sympa d'avoir des gens qui bouffent du curé (et pas que ça, si je puis me permettre).

Je ne saurais trop recommander la lecture des Libertins du XVIIème, assez différents (pas trop de sexe ...). Il s'en faut de beaucoup que j'aie tout lu. Mais je réserve de toutes façons une place dans mon coeur à Pierre Bayle. Il était fort ce gars-là, jarnidieu !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

"Le roi d'août" de Michel Pagel.
Evocation de la vie de Philippe II Auguste - plutôt rythmé, bien écrit, bien documenté, pas au niveau des rois maudits tout de même mais du très bon roman historique.
Les "trous" de la biographie officielle (par exemple l'innexplicable et soudain dégoût pour sa seconde femme) sont comblés par une explication qui, pour n'être pas crédible historiquement parlant (intervention d'une fée) n'en est pas moins cohérente et, heureusement, plutôt discrète sur l'ensemble du bouquin.

Pas fini, mais ça m'étonnerait que le dernier quart me fasse regretter les excellents trois premiers.


----------



## guizmo47 (9 Décembre 2005)

"Doggy Bag" de Djian... He ben comme les autres du même auteur (surtout sa trilogie : "Assassins", "Criminels" et "Sainte Bob" que j'ai trouvé géniale) c'est toujours super. Vivement la suite !


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> "Franc sorcier" - la suite
> Beaucoup mieux.
> Les princes d'Ambre ne sont pas loin.



ah un amateur d'Ambre... rare... j'ai acheté la totale un volume sur amazon us, j'en parlais "un peu" plus haut.



			
				puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Il est au moins prétentieux, si pas absurde, de dire que quelque chose est mauvais sans le connaître.
> Pour ce qui est des dialogues avec Marilyn, c'est tentant en effet.
> By the way, avez-vous lu Blonde de Joyce Carol Oates ? Sinon foncez. Un roman superbement écrit :love:



 respect. Un des plus beaux livres que j'ai jamais lu. Aucune biographie ne résiste... une fois lu, c'est la version JC Oates qui l'emporte sur la réalité. Vraiment superbe... 

Je viens de finir un Felice Picano, auteur américain , qui vient de sortir un très drôle recueil de nouvelles de sci-fi *Tales: from a distant planet*. Editions French Connexion Press (marrant imprimé en France). Etonnantes, déconcertantes et toujours pleines d'humour. Un peu plus de 200 pages.






Toujours du même auteur, ça a du être traduit je pense: l'excellent polar The Lure. Un jeune prof est embauché undercover par des flics pour enquêter sur un serial-killer dans le New York de la fin des années 70. Très vite on ne sait plus qui manipule qui, qui est gay, qui ne l'est pas, qui est gentil, qui est méchant. Un vrai régal à lire avec la découverte durant ces années pré-Sida de l'explosion de la club/drug/sex-culture dans le milieu homo us. Paru en 1980. Attention, texte explicite.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

viens de relire "pourquoi j'ai mangé mon pére" de roy levis...

decidement, je crois que c'est le bouquin le plus drole que j'aurais lu cet année...


----------



## puregeof (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai relu le week-end dernier "Le Banquet" de Platon.






Jouissif. Sacré Socrate ! L'amour seul peut nous porter vers l'absolu. On a envie d'y croire. D'ailleurs j'y crois.
Très amusante au passage la description par Aristophane des humains primitifs tout rond et autosuffisants avec leur deux sexes tournés vers l'extérieur.


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Décembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> viens de relire "pourquoi j'ai mangé mon pére" de roy levis...
> 
> decidement, je crois que c'est le bouquin le plus drole que j'aurais lu cet année...



Je l'ai lu il y a deux ou trois ans et il m'avait vraiment plu à moi aussi !


----------



## samoussa (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2005)

Où l'on pourra voir que Hergé est plus sensible à certains faits coloniaux qu'à d'autres ou, disons, envisage différemment certains faits selon :
- les gens concernés d'en bas [continents nord-américain, africain ou asiatique]
- les gens concernés d'en haut [Étazuniens, Belges, Japonais]

Pour cela : "Tintin en Amérique", "Tintin au Congo" et "Le Lotus Bleu" (<- son plus bel album)


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2005)

En plus d'avoir photographié son MOnde... 

 Je ne me lasse pas de lire ces auteurs latino-américains.


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2006)

Courage Picouto ! Moi le Marcel, j'ai mis en veille... enfin, comme me le disait un ami: "il a mis 20 ans à écrire, tu peux aussi mettre 20 ans à le lire "

Là je suis dans un roman de F. Picano, mais de la sci-fi _Dryland's End_. C'est plutot surprenant mais je me régale.

Arthur C. Clarke a lui aussi apprécié, et, suite à sa parution et malgré un très petit nombre d'exemplaires vendus, Clarke s'est fendu d'une lettre à Picano qui n'en revenait pas qu'un de ces "maîtres" le contacte par courrier ! La  lecture de la description des échanges entre les deux écrivains et la genèse de ce roman est passionnante.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, j'ai plu à me creuser la tête pour savoir quoi lire en 2006... merci père Noël
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah l'édition de la Recherche en 1 volume : le rêve de Marcel

Tu as de quoi jubiler pour des années, sinon des siècles. D'ailleurs, perso, je suis, une fois de plus dedans : j'ai fini Sodome et Gomorrhe hier


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Courage Picouto ! Moi le Marcel, j'ai mis en veille... enfin, comme me le disait un ami: "il a mis 20 ans à écrire, tu peux aussi mettre 20 ans à le lire "



Tu peux aussi le lire et le relire pendant 20 ans ou 30 ou plus.


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2006)

je crois me rappeler que c'est suite à une remarque faite par toi ici-même que je me suis décidé à acheter les bouquins du Marcel  . J'ai déjà fait le pas de lire un peu... je relirais... plus tard


----------



## Patamach (3 Janvier 2006)

qqn a lu ça:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> qqn a lu ça:




oui, voir quelques pages arriere....


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, j'hésitais à le mettre dans le thread sur les pires cadeaux



Ç'eut été une grossière erreur !  

Si j'ai le courage, je mettrai sur mon site une petite anthologie des citations de Marcel humoriste, histoire de montrer qu'il n'est pas que celui qu'on croit.


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un a lu Neige d'Orhan Pamuk ???






Franchement, je découvre et c'est pas mal. Très critique vis-à-vis de la Turquie, c'est peut etre le seul reproche que je pourrai lui faire.


Sinon je suis en plein, en parallèle, dans Ces français qui votent Le Pen. Interessant pour comprendre le vote...


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Janvier 2006)

Très très impressionnée par ces 40 pages d'intérêts littéraires, sans débordements  plus (pour des gars... c'est un must de le souligner)!

En tout cas, ça me met à jour de ce qui se publie en France.

Ici, pas trop à jour, comme vous verrez. Mon coup de coeur que j'attendais depuis des lustres, c'est la nouvelle version de "La ferme africaine" de Karen Blixen. Gallimard, 2005.

J'avais lu plusieurs fois la première version, qui avait été traduite de l'anglais - et non pas du danois, écriture de Blixen.

J'ai été sous le charme de cette version  et étonnée de sa poésie particulière, ce génie des mots. Dommage que je ne lise pas le danois.






---

Je regrette surtout de ne pas pouvoir faire le tour de la littérature francophone. En regardant les cadeaux de Picouto, une nostalgie du livre m'a repris. J'ai été presque jalouse...


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> (pour des gars... c'est un must de le souligner)!



Pas que des gars, je te rassure !


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> qqn a lu ça:



j'ai commencé hier soir


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas lu le dernier Ohran Pamuk mais dans l'ensemble ses livres sont intéressants.
Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y aurait de mal à critiquer la Turquie, même avec force ...
Quand on voit qu'on lui intente un procès pour certaines déclarations récentes à la presse étrangère, déclarations impossibles à faire à la presse turque, on peut se douter qu'il y ait des sujets de critique


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Janvier 2006)

Disons que le problème ne se situe pas au niveau de la critique, mais quand elle est trop forte des fois il faut savoir dire stop. Ayant certains liens avec la Turquie, je peux te dire qu'il n'est pas non plus adoré partout et ce meme dans les familles les plus "occidentales"... C'est un peu comme un Jean Ziegler pour la Suisse, a son niveau bien sur. 

Pour ce qui est des déclarations dans la presse étrangère (suisse) je te rejoinds complètement. Il serait impossible de tenir de tels propos en turquie. C'est tjs le meme problème la bas... 

Enfin c'est pas un tread politque sur la turquie alors je vais m'arrèter la... 

Tjs est il que c'est un très bon livre


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Découvert par hasard dans la blibliothèque d'une amie. Offert à ma fille.
Un petit bonheur.
(Edition bilingue)




http://www.bookcrossing.com/journalpics/757296.jpg?date=6/25/2003+4:18:59+AM


----------



## Kreck (4 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commencé hier soir


Lu, oui.
j'en ai parlé un peu plus haut (j'ai la flemme de faire un lien, pardon :rose: )


----------



## Kreck (4 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment c'est ça :






C'est touffu, on est parfois un peu perdu, mais j'aime bien


----------



## Kreck (4 Janvier 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini Lunar Park hier soir. C'est un livre touffu, qui parle de beaucoup de choses : la famille (les enfants), la famille (le père), le rôle de l'écrivain, ses peurs, les fantômes, la maison hantée, dans une ambiance qui marque une rupture avec les précédents livres d'Ellis. Pas ou peu de sexe, encore un peu de violence, mais surtout une profonde angoisse et finalement beaucoup de tristesse même si la fin n'est pas si pessimiste qu'on pourrait le craindre. Le livre est un double exorcisme : celui des démons familiaux et celui de l'oeuvre passée (tous, mais American Psycho en tête). Sur le style, on retrouve Ellis, évidemment, mais on note que, dans les passages plus nerveux, il singe Ellroy, avec talent bien sûr. Je pense qu'Ellis réussi ici à clore une part de son oeuvre, ce qu'il avait raté avec Glamorama. Lunar Park est-il un livre de transition ? Allez savoir ; Ellis prétend que oui dans une interview donnée à je ne sais plus quel journal (peut-être les inrockuptibles, je ne sais plus, je n'en ai pourtant pas lues beaucoup), mais le propre des écrivains reste d'inventer des univers, de mentir, parfois de glisser des parcelles de vérité, alors on ne peut pas vraiment le croire. Bref, une chose est (donc presque) sure : il n'y aura plus jamais d'American Psycho et espérons plus de ratage à la Glamorama ; il y aura d'autres choses et Lunar Park laisse présager qu'elles seront bonnes.
> Ce qui est également étrange, c'est de voir que deux auteurs connus, Ellis et Houellebecq, ont choisi l'un le fantastique l'autre la science-fiction comme toile de fond de leurs livres. Un retour de nostalgie vers la littérature populaire de leur enfance ? En tout cas j'aime bien l'idée qu'ils s'approprient ces genres pour en faire quelque chose d'original et personnel. Signe des temps (?) les deux livres sont très tristes, mais pas désespérés...
> note : j'ai aimé "la possibilité..."



Bon, je me cite moi-même au sujet de Lunar Park :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi, j'aime bien.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à attraper la suite : "Comme un collégien" et "les gens de Smiley"


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour Luna Park de BEE, il est dans ma bibilothèque depuis quelques semaines mais je crois que je vais attendre un peu...



Pas trop le moment pour ce genre de lecture


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2006)

Bien. Je viens de finir le (petit) dernier de Jean Échenoz "Ravel".

Derrière, en écoutant sa _Sonatine_ expertement interprétée par Daniel Blumenthal, j'en avais les larmes aux yeux.

Ravel était un génie. Échenoz est grand. Ce type m'épate (ça fait quinze ans qu'il m'épate). Ce qu'il écrit est beau. Et ce style. Pfffff.... J'en suis tout estourbi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2006)

Je ne connais pas du tout Échenoz , tu me conseillerai lequel pour commencer ? "Les grande blondes " , l" occupation des sols "  ?


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2006)

"Les Grandes blondes" et "Je m'en vais" sont tous deux en poche. Et sont un bon début.
"L'équipée malaise" et "Cherokee" sont aussi en poche et c'est une bonne continuation.
Mais j'ai du mal à choisir  "Au piano", le précédent est aussi très bon.

Je ne t'aide pas des masses, de cette manière. Donc : "Je m'en vais". Hop !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Et pendant ce temps, Douglas Kennedy continue lentement de descendre la pente qui mène d'écrivain prometteur à pisse-ligne chez Arlequin...
C'est triste.
Mais il semble déterminé, il y arrivera.


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2006)

*Juan Rulfo* qui, en plus de ce roman, n'a écrit qu'un recueil de nouvelles _Le Llano en flammes_  est considéré, encore aujourd'hui, comme l'écrivain majeur de la littérature latino-américaine.
L'écriture devient photographie... et vice versa... Tout se mêle images et mots.
Une lecture pas facile de ce roman bref mais d'une intensité foudroyante. Déconcertante.
Un livre truffé de poésie mais aussi de douleurs et de mystères.
La recherche d'un père où se mêlent tous les échos du temps passé.

Il me faudra certainement le relire...  





aussi un photographe génial même si la chose est moins connue.

Écriture de la lumière et photographie des mots... indissociable. 

un livre de plus à mettre dans ma bibliothèque...


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

*L'Architecture du XXe siècle*_, de Peter Gössel & Gabriele Leuthäuser_.

De nombreuses photos, je me suis régalé&#8230;et ça donne des idées avant de bricoler dans sa maison de campagne .

* De rerum natura*, _Lucrèce_.

Pour bien commencer l'année avec le bienheureux disciple de la _positive attitude_ à l'époque (22 siècles ) où elle servait à autre chose qu'à vendre des disques ou à distraire les journalistes politiques.








​


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *L'Architecture du XXe siècle*_, de Peter Gössel & Gabriele Leuthäuser_.
> 
> De nombreuses photos, je me suis régalé?et ça donne des idées avant de bricoler dans sa maison de campagne .
> 
> ...



Les deux me semlent très intéressants.

Parlant de "positive attitude", si mal vue dans certaines sphères intellectuelles, voici un livre que je viens de recevoir d'une copine parisienne, vous en avez sûrement entendu parler, je crois qu'il a été très médiatisé:

Éric-Emmanuel Schmitt "Ma vie avec Mozart"

Simple, honnête, direct. Rapide à lire. Avec un sus, de l'opéra en CD!

Très bon pour le moral, en tout cas. J'ai eu plusieurs sourires très spontannés.

Voici une critique qui me rejoint (pas écrite par moi):




> Ouvrage très bien écrit comme d'habitude, mais on ne peut qu'être déçu car le livre apparaît avoir été écrit rapidement et la beauté de la plume de E-E Schmitt n'ôte malheureusement pas l'impression que cet ouvrage est un gros coup de pub, sorti l'année des 250 ans de la naissance du compositeur.



C'est quand même un très joli hommage, que tout soit vrai oui non. Je retiens: rétablir le droit à la légèreté, à la "facilité" réfléchie, et souvent, géniale et ce, dans toute sa force et sa splendeur. Les réveils ne sont pas toujours si complexes que ça, il suffit de trouver une beauté particulière qui nous jette par terre.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Des romans chinois publiés chez Gallimard (à la Pleiade et pour certains aussi en Folio), mon préféré reste le "Hong Lou Meng" de Cao Xuequin. Il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour y entrer (200/300 pages) mais après, on est gâté ! C'est vraiment extraordinaire.
Après, dans l'ordre décroissant : "Xiyou Ji", "Jing Ping Mei" et enfin "Shui-hu-zhuan".

Quant à sortir un livre sur Mozart, avec CD et tout le toutim, voilà qui est original par les temps qui courent (gros soupir fatigué). Il y a quelques années j'ai cru que le compte etait bon (en 1991) mais non : on remet le couvert avec encore un peu plus de partoches improbables du maître (un truc qu'il aura écrit à l'âge de 3 ans entre deux arheu arheu ...) Ça ne va plus être _ad libitum_ mais _ad nauseam_.


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Janvier 2006)

Je vois, Bompi, que tu as lu en profondeur ce livre... 

Dire "J'ai lu Mozart" devient aussi ringard...  Et pourquoi pas un hommage très honnête, si simple soit-il? Même si lié à un 250ème - aujourd'hui, devrais-je le ressouligner????



> Quant à sortir un livre sur Mozart, avec CD et tout le toutim, voilà qui est original par les temps qui courent (gros soupir fatigué).



Que tous les désabusés de la terre aillent se recoucher et que les simples, mais heureux qui apprécient le bon vin et la musique fêtent la vie! 

Recevoir un CD de Mozart (et pourquoi pas un livre avec?) est un VRAI cadeau.


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de visiter le site à Yvos et je suis abasourdie par la qualité  des images. C'est très émouvant.

Et sublime, faut-il le noter?  

Merci pour le lien, il sera dans mes signets


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Il aurait aussi bien pu sortir son livre dans deux ans, non ? Je ne préjuge pas de la qualité du livre, je me contente de relever qu'il est publié au moment du battage médiatique autour du 250e anniversaire de la naissance de Pasdeloup Amédée.
Après ... dans le concert de 40e, 41e et Zauberflöte qui inonde les ondes, on a quand même le droit :
- de trouver cela un peu fastidieux
- de trouver cela un peu mercantile
- de trouver cela un peu envahissant
- de ne pas apprécier Mozart plus que ça ...
- de dire ce que l'on en pense ...

Il y a une sorte de TF1-isation des esprits : dès que l'on manifeste le moindre agacement ou la moindre variation à propos de l'idée commune, on serait un mauvais coucheur incapable de jouir des beautés de la vie ... Tssss.... Élitiste et tout ça ... re-Tssss....

Il se trouve que de la musique, j'en écoute tout le temps (ou presque), que je n'ai pas besoin d'être l'année de l'anniversaire de la mort ou de la naissance d'un grand homme (d'une grande femme) pour en apprécier la musique et en parler. Et que je dirais la même chose pour un(e) musicien(ne) qui me plaît davantage que WAM (disons : Mahler, Shostakovitch, Weiss, Debussy ...)

Puisque l'on parle musique dans un fil littéraire : je souligne qu'est paru un livre magnifique (et court) de Jean Échenoz "Ravel", que j'adore cet écrivain, j'adore ce musicien, ce livre est une splendeur et qu'il n'y a aucun anniversaire Ravel à l'horizon (à vos crayons : les prochains seront 2025 puis 2037), ni CD non plus, tiens ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Janvier 2006)

En fait, pour être honnête, je suis d'accord, en grande partie, pour dire que sortir un Best Sellers de Mozart à ce moment-ci, est d'utiliser les médias qui vont en parler obligatoirement, pour s'assurer d'une excellente paye au bout de la ligne - il le sentait sûrement, en plus de toutes ses invitations partout dans le monde francophone, l'ayant même entendu à la radio du Québec.

Mais bon, c'est un anniversaire important, il faut bien le souligner? Aussi bien que ce soit fait par un amoureux de la chose. Il l'a fait à l'image de Mozart - qu'on peut ne pas apprécier, je le comprends - c'est à dire, fort simplement, mais directement, avec une certaine... musicalité littéraire qui peut passer pour de la facilité. 

Personnellement, ce n'est évidemment pas une livre qui marque à la mesure d'un grand, comme par exemple Gabriel Garcia Marquez - et là n'était pas son but - mais c'était un petit coup de coeur.

Et puis... je crois que vous oubliez que vous êtes vraiment gâté, point de vu littéraire: bibliothèques et librairies très (trop?) bien garnies et bien gardées. Ici, pays anglophone, je tombe sur tout ce qui est en français et j'ai lu tous mes livres en français que j'avais acheté avant de partir. Puis, comme j'ai reçu celui-ci d'une amie française, j'ai vraiment été contente de lire de quoi d'actuel, d'agréable.

---

D'ailleurs, du point de vu de l'élite intellectuelle, je croyais que l'idée commune était que c'était nul comme livre 

---

J'espère tomber dessus au retour d'Accra "Ravel" d'Échenoz, et de le consulter.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Comme la littérature anglophone est parmi les plus dynamiques et les plus intéressantes, tu ne perds pas vraiment en étant au Ghana. C'est sûr que les frais de livraison d'Amazon doivent être salés ...

Quant à savoir quelle idée commune je partagerais ... difficile de le dire. Je ne lis presque plus la presse (juste les pages internationales et politiques-d'ailleurs-que-notre-beau-pays) et je ne regarde pas les télés où les présentateurs de JT font de la retape pour leurs invités, leurs chaînes etc. Comme à peu près tout le monde "visible" (journalistes, (pseudo-)intellectuels, hommes politiques petits et maires de banlieue parisienne aisée, etc.) me gonfle ...

Au Ghana, tu as l'avantage de ne pas te taper tout ce cirque agaçant (car on a beau faire, difficile d'y échapper).


----------



## reineman (29 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quant à savoir quelle idée commune je partagerais ... difficile de le dire. Je ne lis presque plus la presse (juste les pages internationales et politiques-d'ailleurs-que-notre-beau-pays) et je ne regarde pas les télés où les présentateurs de JT font de la retape pour leurs invités, leurs chaînes etc. Comme à peu près tout le monde "visible" (journalistes, (pseudo-)intellectuels, hommes politiques petits et maires de banlieue parisienne aisée, etc.) me gonfle ...



Comment par main droite tu peux dire que tu ne regardes pas la télé, que tu lis exclusivement les pages de politiques internationale et par main gauche t'offusquer du battage médiatique fait autour de mozart?
Moi je trouve pas qu'on en fasse trop autour de Gottlieb, je trouve meme qu'on en fait pas assez.
Mozart est un Musicien-Monde comme l'on dit des écrivains dont les oeuvres transcendent leur langue maternelle et accedent à quelque ...universel:Il est à la fois populaire et aimé des élites C'est pas vraiment le cas de ravel ni de debussy qui ont commis des oeuvres beaucoup plus intimistes et confidentielles (ok le bolero, ok l'enfant et les sortileges, le prélude à l'apres midi d'un faune ,ou meme le pelleas...-mievrerie minimaliste déconcertante tres prisée des musicologues chez moi-, pourtant,-excuse moi... je compte pas que ça rencontre un jour la meme ferveur populaire.
Avec Mozart on a la possibilité d'interesser les gens à la musique dite classique...à l'opéra. Je trouve ça plutot pas mal ,moi. Si je devais montrer à quelqu'un ce qu'est l'opéra, je lui donnerais sans  hésiter La flute enchantée avec le libretto traduit en français, j'ai des chances de lui faire passer un bon moment; que je lui donne Wozzeck, il se fabrique une corde avec sa chemise et se casse par les toits.
Le coffret intégrale de mozart à 99 euros s'est tres bien vendu aussi par la vertu de cette commémoration- et pas chez les musicolatres qui eux ont les versions un peu plus prisées..plus academiques...non, mais chez des gens qui ont pas trop de pognon et qui néansmoins veulent aimer ou ne pas aimer, mais connaitre cet authentique génie de l'esprit humain.Dans le lot certains s'interesseront peut etre à verdi, à puccini, à donizetti, à rossini, mahler...qui tu veux.. par la suite...
Apres on trouvera surement quelques snobinards pour venir pouffer sur ce succes...Il est trop 'peuple' diront certains...-moi je prefere haydn , -moi je prefere Haendel -et moi Tintin et milou...et caetera.Finalement, les reproches que certains lui faisaient déja de son temps.
- Je trouve pour ma part qu'on entendra jamais assez parler de Wolfgang amadeus mozart.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Un meurtre raconté par quatre personnes différentes, un gentilhomme Venitien, un rénégat Anglais, un ecclésiastique à la solde de l'état et un simple historien. Quatre points de vue différents, jusqu'a la dernière version qui s'avère être la vérité...
L'Angleterre (en particulier entre Londres et Oxford) du XVIIème y est bien retracé, ses bouleversements politiques, ses manoeuvres officielles et officieuses.

Un pavé de 1000 pages qui se laisse lire avec une intrigue digne du NOM DE LA ROSE.

Voir la pièce jointe 8801


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2006)

Pour répondre à Reineman : le problème de la déferlante Mozart est qu'elle réussit à être envahissante même pour quelqu'un qui ne passe pas trop de temps devant les pubs, les émissions diverses de la TV etc. Si tu veux, le raz de marée est suffisamment puissant pour que, étant en retrait, l'eau vienne me léchouiller les doigts de pied.
Après, les comparatifs entre musiciens ne m'intéressent pas, ni le fait qu'on soit 10, 100, 1000 ou 1000000 à aimer la Flûte Enchantée ... Quand j'aime quelque chose, que je l'apprécie ou qu'elle m'intéresse, on peut 10 ou 200 millions, cela n'ajoute ni ne retire rien à la valeur qu'elle a à mes yeux. 
[on pourrait même tenir ce genre de raisonnements pour la politique, la philosophie etc. : on a connu des erreurs massives ou individuelles et des réussites massives ou individuelles]


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais l'anglais, je préfère le lire traduit  

En bonne Canadienne que je suis, je parle en anglais, mais pas assez pour apprécier une bonne lecture, surtout que  la littérature de qualité utilise des mots que je ne comprends pas du tout, ce serait donc une étude, avec dico à toutes les pages. C'est pas au Québec qu'on apprend la langue anglaise comme il se doit.

En plus, c'est bien dommage, car à Accra, on trouve des librairies qui vendent des livres usagés, chose qu'on ne voyait jamais à Dakar. Alors, c'est mon Amérloque de mari qui en profite largement, à 2 à 4 dollars le livre - souvent excellent, j'en lis des passages. Les 10 années d'avant, c'était moi la gâtée, là, c'est son tour!

En tout cas, y'a bien un gros brin de paresse intellectuelle, je l'avoues, mais tout de même, j'éprouve un trop grand bonheur à lire la langue française pour passer facilement à l' anglais. OK pour les rapports, les courriels, mais pas pour la littérature!

---

C'est bien vrai, avec TV5 et T6 (?) comme seul TV - on n'a pas acheter CNN  - aucun cirque en vue. Quoique souvent, beaucoup de répétition. De mon côté, ça fait mon affaire. Pour Mozart, je ne l'ai su assez tard, en effet.


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'est bien dommage, car à Accra, on trouve des librairies




On trouve aussi des morues à Accra, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On trouve aussi des morues à Accra, non ?


 
Allons, tu sais bien que partout ou on est allé, on a toujours réussi à trouver des morues !!!!!


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, tu sais bien que partout ou on est allé, on a toujours réussi à trouver des morues !!!!!



C'est vrai oui. Avec parfois des concentrations plus importantes à certains endroits


----------



## Kreck (3 Février 2006)

Message d'accroche :
_Bonjour Kreck,
Cela fait quelques semaines que vous n&#8217;êtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider d&#8217;autres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?_
Je réponds qu'en plus du boulot et de la progéniture :
Après avoir lu "La taupe" (bien aimé), je me suis dit que j'allais voir si d'autres Le Carré valaient aussi le détour, alors j'ai lu (pas mal) :







et puis (très bien) :






Entre les deux j'ai marqué une pause avec (classique) :






et là j'ai attaqué (on verra) :


----------



## Kreck (3 Février 2006)

Ah, oui, j'ai également lu celui-ci (très bien aussi)






(j'en ai d'autres en attente, "comme un collégien", "un pur espion" et "le tailleur de panama" ; j'ai également le dernier Nick Tosches "le roi des juifs" que je vais sans doute lire après "romanzo...")


----------



## goonie (4 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Après plusieurs classiques, pour me changer les idées, j'ai lu : 




J'ai énormément apprécié.


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Février 2006)

Je n'en suis qu'à la moitié. Ça faisait très longtemps qu'il patientait dans mes valises, en attendant LE moment. J'y suis.


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2006)

Encore un endroit où je n'avais pas mis les pieds 

Alors le dernier en date que j'ai lu et que je relis dans la foulée afin de mieux le comprendre est un livre de Brendan O'Brien à propos de l'IRA et du Sinn Féin.
*la longue guerre*
Plutôt genre pavé (445 pages) il relate la naissance de l'IRA (*i*rish *r*epublican *a*rmy) en 1916 à paques et du Sinn Féin ("ourselves alone) lors de la révolte contre les anglais, puis de la partition de l'ile d'irlande en 1922, en 26 contés au sud et 6 contés au nord.
Comment suivant la constition irlandaise le dernier "député" du parlement de 1921 remis le pouvoir à l'IRA afin de lutter contre les anglais.

Mais aussi comment les orangistes et unionistes, colons envoyés par le roi james 1 d'angleterre et le roi james 4 d'écosse refusairent la république d'irlande et s'assurerent le soutien du royaume uni (principalement l'anglettre) pour créer l'irlande du nord, qui comprends les contés de :
derry
antrim
down
armagh
tyrone
fermanagah

ce livre relate donc l'histoire de cette longue guerre des irlandais catholiques contre le pouvoir de westminster, comment de force purement militaire, l'ira et le sinn féin sont entrés en politique afin d'aboutir à leur but final:
l'unification de l'irlande

ce livre en fait permet d'aprehender le problème irlandais dans sa globalité et cela il est utile car aide à la comprehension de ce conflict de bientot 90 ans.

le journaliste auteur de ce livre est réputé pour sa neutralité et son serieux, ce qui en fait un livre très interessant, loin du sensationalisme racoleur.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui, j'ai également lu celui-ci (très bien aussi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puisque tu as déjà lu la taupe, finis-toi la trilogie, c'est quand même, au moins à mon goût le meilleur de LeCarré : "Comme un collégien" et "les gens de Smiley"


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2006)

Malheureusement non :rose:
Il est toute fois facile à lire 

Il est en vente sur le site de l'editeur et livrable en europe pour la somme de 19.22 euros (je l'ai payé 18.20 en librairie)

Un extrait de la version de poche est disponible en pdf


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

En ce moment c'est "Collapse" de Jared Diamond où, entre autres, il est discuté des possibilités des sociétés de contrôler leur destin ... et d'éviter de s'effondrer (certaines y parviennent, d'autres non). On se doute bien que l'auteur est un soupçon inquiet de la situation écologique/économique de la planète. Pour l'instant j'en suis à une description pas très réjouissante, à tous points de vue, du Montana : certes c'est mignon tout plein mais les éléments d'une décrépitude écologique (donc économique) sont déjà bel et bien là. En général, l'auteur est un bon vulgarisateur, connaît bien son sujet et adopte des positions médianes (disons plus médianes que, respectivement, José Bové ou Monsanto   ).

À part ça, après avoir relu "Ravel" de (l'extramidablissime si si !!) Jean Échenoz, puis "Les Grandes Blondes", du même, j'ai entamé "Erasure" de Percival Everett. L'histoire d'un écrivain ambitieux (au plan littéraire) qui, lassé de l'accueil réservé à ses oeuvres tant par le public que par les critiques, décide d'écrire sous pseudonyme une merdouillle nommée "****" qui elle, va connaître un immense succès. Là encore, ça commence pas mal.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

En ce moment je lis Douglas Adams, je sais, vous connaissez déjà tous, mais moi j'ai découvert il y a quelques mois s:love: es bouquins. Il faut bien sur du temps pour entrer dans le style d'écriture, mais ses bouquins sont tout simplement géniaux! J'ai hâte de m'y remettre d'ailleurs. 

Je remercie de tout coeur celui qui me les a fait découvrir! :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (13 Avril 2006)

Bon, préparez-vous à découvrir le plus grand roman qu'on ait jamais écrit. Son auteur a été sur-étudié et du coup je comprends que certains n'aient plus trop envie de le lire, mais si vous voulez découvrir un roman surréaliste, baroque, avec les descriptions les plus passionnantes que j'ai jamais lues (je sais, "description" et "passionnante" ne vont pas souvent de pair, mais là oui ), lisez *L'homme qui rit* de Victor Hugo.
J'ai insulté l'esprit de ce pauvre grand homme tout au long des pages où je me disais : "c'est pas possible d'être aussi doué, on devrait tuer les génies, ils donnent des complexes aux autres".

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont envie de lire de belles grandes histoires d'amour qui pleurent et qui sont bien écrites, jetez-vous sur *Le jeune homme, la mort et le temps* de Richard Matheson, et sur *La fin d'une liaison* de Graham Greene...


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Son auteur a été sur-étudié et du coup je comprends que certains n'aient plus trop envie de le lire, mais si vous voulez découvrir un roman surréaliste, baroque, avec les descriptions les plus passionnantes que j'ai jamais lues (je sais, "description" et "passionnante" ne vont pas souvent de pair, mais là oui



Je le dis toujours, il ne faut pas hésiter à lire ou relire les "classiques". S'il sont "classiques", ce n'est pas toujours uniquement pour remplir le Lagarde et Michard ou autre compilation lycéenne 

Si tu apprécies le côté déjanté du Victor, j'espère que tu as lu "Les travailleurs de la mer" parce qu'il y a matière aussi et Gwynplaine (si je me trompe pas dans les noms) et Gilliatt ont la même initiale


----------



## Saltabadil (14 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu apprécies le côté déjanté du Victor, j'espère que tu as lu "Les travailleurs de la mer" parce qu'il y a matière aussi et Gwynplaine (si je me trompe pas dans les noms) et Gilliatt ont la même initiale



Oui, bien sûr, j'ai lu les Travailleurs de la Mer, et c'est aussi un chef d'oeuvre, mais moins déjanté que L'Homme Qui Rit je trouve, même s'il y quelques morceaux d'anthologie (Gilliatt et la pieuvre, les pensées du mec sur son rocher qui vient de faire échouer le bateau...) 
Je suis content en tout cas de trouver quelqu'un qui ne fait pas son André Gide (qui, lorsqu'on lui a demandé quel était le plus grand écrivain français, a répondu : "Victor Hugo, hélas")


----------



## meskh (14 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je le dis toujours, il ne faut pas hésiter à lire ou relire les "classiques". S'il sont "classiques", ce n'est pas toujours uniquement pour remplir le Lagarde et Michard ou autre compilation lycéenne




 Fédor Mikhailovitch Dostoievski, Les Frères Karamazov 

son meilleur, L'Idiot


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Fédor Mikhailovitch Dostoievski, Les Frères Karamazov
> 
> son meilleur, L'Idiot



Pas d'accord  Moi, je préfère les Karamazov 
De toutes façons, c'est que du bonheur y compris si on passe par la case "Crime et châtiment" ou par la case "les démons" (ou "les possédés", c'est le même)  (enfin, si l'on peut dire )

Pour en revenir à l'homme qui rit, je l'avais aimé mais c'est vrai que ça fait une sacrée paye que je ne l'ai pas lu, alors j'ai oublié pas mal


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content en tout cas de trouver quelqu'un qui ne fait pas son André Gide



Ceci dit, pour ceux à qui les gros livres donnent des boutons, Le "Paludes" de Gide est un petit bijou


----------



## meskh (14 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord  Moi, je préfère les Karamazov



Ah bon ?:mouais: 

Et Les pauvres Gens Alors, oeuvre mineure certes mais quand même.... 
on est quand même loin de Crime et Châtiment, c'est vrai


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Avril 2006)

"Bonbons assortis" de Michel Tremblay (Actes Sud, 2002, 179 pages)

Petit livre qui m&#8217;a fait rire jusqu&#8217;à la fin  Ça se croque rapidement, un pur délice, pas fade du tout. Sûrement un peu trop anecdotique, mais quand l'anecdote est si joliment racontée, simplement, directement, sans fausse pudeur  on pardonne, juste pour ça. D&#8217;un abord qui peut sembler par trop facile, on pourrait croire à une simplicité ordinaire, celle d&#8217;un premier texte, alors qu&#8217;en fait, on rencontre une écriture limpide, qui trouve sa force dans la liberté des mots maîtrisés, et surtout, dans le fait d'avoir à raconter des histoires (8) par plaisir - fait que je trouve de plus en plus rare.

On parle du bonheur familial, de préoccupations quotidiennes d&#8217;un enfant, du pouvoir, immense, de la mère, et de son désir de transmettre le goût de la dignité, et des engueulades entre voisins, et du « quand dira-t-on » qui prend, alors, toute la place dans la vie des protagonistes  - sauf quand c'est le temps de manger du chocolat!!!!  

On entend une voix, une vraie, plus qu&#8217;on ne lit un livre: un conteur que ce Tremblay (juste voir sa biographie... http://www.ratsdebiblio.net/tremblaymichel.html) !!!

Et ça remet Tremblay dans la liste de mes meilleurs auteurs, de ces écrivains pour qui on éprouve une fraternelle tendresse alors qu'avant, je :sleep: juste à voir sa face: visage rond, barbe et moustache bien taillée, lunettes cerclées, bon mangeur, bon vivant et sourire aux yeux pétillants, heureusement


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2006)

Quant aux Classiques, je reste admiratif devant Diderot et sa modernité. C'est un peu le parent pauvre lors des études (en tous cas, les miennes) alors qu'il a écrit des oeuvres d'une rare liberté, finesse, élégance (etc.) Je conseille donc à tous ceux qui auraient envie de tenter le coup d'aborder par ce cher *Jacques le fataliste* (et après de lire *Jacques et son maître* de Milan Kundera). Mon impression est quand même que la liberté d'esprit de Diderot continue bizarrement à gêner aux entournures.
Remarque en passant : il est regrettable que l'on n'aborde pas plus les littératures étrangères classiques (par exemple certaines oeuvres anglaises, dédaignées le plus souvent).
Sinon, ces derniers jours, c'était plutôt dans l'écrit exaspéré ou, disons, _contre_. Soit *LQR* de Éric Hazan. Ça fait du bien, ça soulage.
Et aussi la *Lettre aux gourous de l'économie ...* de Bernard Maris. Là, disons-le, c'est carrément Règlement de compte à OK Corral. Ça fait du bien. Ça soulage.
Dans les deux cas, on est loin des âneries proférées continuellement par les media, consternantes de médiocrité et d'absence d'esprit critique (je serais de mauvaise humeur, je dirais d'esprit [tout cours]).


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Un "petit classique " le _Manuel *d'Epictète *_


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

> Bompi: Remarque en passant : il est regrettable que l'on n'aborde pas plus les littératures étrangères classiques (par exemple certaines oeuvres anglaises, dédaignées le plus souvent).



Avant de parler à travers mon chapeau, je me suis posé la question: à quelle date commence-t-on à parler de littérature étrangère classique? Avant 1750? Avant 1850? Bien après? Ou bien, il n'y a pas de date, certaines oeuvres peuvent être considérées classiques dès lors qu'elles sont reconnues?

Si on monte un peu en années, alors, je dirais: Berberova, Marquez, Blixen. Eux, je peux en parler avec flamme!!! :love:  Mais ils ne sont peut-être pas encore considéré comme des classiques étrangers. Sont sûrement contemporains. Pour Shakespeare, j'avoue n'avoir jamais eu le courage... par contre, tu parlais plutôt d'écrivains dédaignés.

J'ai été chercher sur Google: "Littérature classique étrangère": seulement 23 sites!!!! J'ai donc ôté les guillemets et là, j'en ai eu!!! Après avoir ouvert 5 sites, je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais (mais j'ai pu y découvrir des sites littéraires vachement intéressants - j'y ai trouvé un bonne liste sur le net d'écrivains étrangers, mais pas uniquement les classiques, une mine en tout cas).

On vous a sûrement enseigné ce qu'était la littérature étrangère classique. Mais par "che" nous, on ne l'a jamais étudiée en classe (durant ce que vous considérez comme le Bac), on ne s'arrêtait qu'aux classiques et contemporains québécois (et dans certains cas, Michel Tremblay pourrait alors être considéré pour des Français comme un classique étranger?). 

Durant ma période scolaire ('75-'85), c'était l'époque du "reject" total des anciens colonisateurs. Si on voulait lire autre chose que Maria Chapdelaine, il fallait se rattraper sur les bibliothèques publiques, heureusement bien garnies (genre... Delly, Guy des Car  ). 

Je me suis alors dit (honteuse...) que je crois ne jamais en avoir lu. À part Cervantès, Don Quichotte... :love:

Bref, ta question n'est pas tombée dans le vide


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2006)

Je t'accorde bien volontiers que toutes ces frontières (anciens/classiques/modernes/contemporain) sont poreuses.
En général, je pense que le XVIIe et le XVIIIe sont, au moins en Europe, une période classique. En musique c'est dans l'ensemble le cas par exemple.
En l'occurence, je pensais à Byron[1788-1824], Austen [1775-1817], Sterne [1713-1768] ou, en philosophie, Locke [1632-1704], Smith [1723-1790], et d'autres bien entendu. Je n'ai pris _que_ des Anglais, mais les Espagnols, les Italiens et autres européens seraient intéressants.
De même, une ouverture vers l'Asie serait intéressante aussi.
En France, on a un complexe de supériorité assez navrant qui voudrait que, de Montesquieu à Voltaire tout ait été dit et fait, que les Lumières y furent plus brillantes qu'ailleurs etc. Or si Diderot est un grand écrivain, il doit pas mal à Sterne, dans la liberté de ton et l'invention narrative. De nombreux exemples de flux et reflux pourraient être pris. Mais à l'époque de la construction européenne, nous n'en sommes encore qu'au repli identitaire le plus désolant. _Pity !_


----------



## Saltabadil (20 Avril 2006)

Je vais citer un autre anglais, qui étant de la même époque (1775-1818), est à Jane Austen ce que Hannibal Lecter est à Casimir (pas de jugement de valeur dans cette comparaison ) 

Matthew G. Lewiset son fameux Le Moine

Ce roman génial sent le soufre à plein nez, il est méchant, il fout la trouille, il est de temps en temps presque érotique (en 1795, oh my god !!!!), et il est l'antithèse des romans de Jane Austen (que j'aime aussi par ailleurs) : malpoli, de mauvais goût, outrancier, fantastique, il annonce à lui tout seul l'art des cinquantes années qui suivront, celui du romantisme. Ce livre est magnifique, lisez de préférence la version chez actes sud babel, celle de folio est d'Antonin Artaud et est un peu trop épurée je trouve...


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Bon alors je me suis fini ce recueil d'histoires :






Ce Kenzaburo Oe est prix Nobel de litterature, une pointure moins au Japon qu'a l'internationale. Vraiment je n'ai pas du tout aime. Parfois interessant mais extremement oppressant. Premiere histoire, celle d'un prisonnier de guerre americain noir, quelque chose d'indefinissable qui m'a vraiment etonne. Puis une autre histoire raconte le lien d'un pere avec son fils, retarde mentalement. Pas bouleversant, reellement oppressant. Quatre breves histoires qui m'ont marque mais qui me donnent l'impression d'etre reste a cote du debut a la fin.


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

Voilà, une fois de plus, je viens de commencer la fin : le temps retrouvé ; la fin d'un bouquin dans lequel on trouve toujours quelque chose de plus que ce qu'on avait trouvé la fois d'avant. Albertine est morte, une fois encore. Le narrateur se trouve toujours incapable d'entrer en littérature et je pense avec jubilation aux 350 pages, dénuées de tout suspense, qui me restent à lire. Rien ne presse, j'en lirai un peu ces jours-ci puis quelques jours de congés en vadrouille feront une pause avant de voir filer les dernières phrases.

Avant de recommencer dans quelques années : "Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure".


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

André Malraux _Antimémoires_


J'ai pas encore tout lu mais les 100 premières pages sont d'un ennui mortel pour la simple raison que je ne sais qu'est ce qu'il a fumé pendant l'écriture de ses pages mais il passe de l'egypte ancienne au bunker d'Hitler ...


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

J'ai enfin terminé _Dryland's End_ de Felice Picano.
J'aurai mis 4 mois et demi à le lire. En rapport avec cet hiver, rien d'étonnant. Picano est américain, gay et peu connu, il a surtout écrit des romans, des essais et des textes autobiographiques. C'est là son seul roman de sci-fi, sorti en 94 et ressorti en 2005. Il est vraiment passionant et donne à rêver. Dommage qu'il n'est pas été traduit, sa vision de société non hétéronormée est aussi troublante qu'intéressante.

J'ai attaqué les _Cantos d'Hypérion/Hypérion 2_ de Dan Simmons après les avoir laissé de coté un moment. Finalement, en français ça se lit aussi bien qu'en anglais. J'aime vraiment beaucoup. Faut que je trouve les suites, ça se lit si vite 

Sinon, LF Céline est toujours en vue sur ma bibliothèque, aux côtés de Marcel Proust. Faudrait que je m'y mette.


----------



## Luc G (27 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, LF Céline est toujours en vue sur ma bibliothèque, aux côtés de Marcel Proust. Faudrait que je m'y mette.



Un copain à moi qui était vraiment un lecteur assidu, et de bouquins pas toujours des plus faciles, a du s'y reprendre à X fois pour passer le seuil des 100 pou 200 premières pages, je ne sais plus, de la recherche. Mais une fois ce seuil passé, il ne s'est plus arrêté. Et ce n'est pas un cas unique, loin s'en faut.

Apparemment, en ce qui concerne Marcel, il y a assez souvent un blocage initial qui saute à la page 50, à la page 100, à la page 200 et après on retrouve des mordus  (enfin en général, on n'est pas oblgé d'aimer, même ça )

Sur ce, je ne vais pas tarder à y aller. Madame Verdurin commente la guerre de 14 et le narrateur parcourt les rues de Paris dans la nuit noire du couvre-feu, aussi obscures que les chemins autour de Combray dans son enfance.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai lu il y a longtemps le premier volume ("Un amour de Swan" me semble-t-il). C'était magnifique mais j'ai arrêté : cela me tombait des mains, en fait. Je ne peux pas en dire autant de Balzac : je n'ai pas réussi à en finir un seul ...
C'est comme ça : classique ou pas classique, une oeuvre peut être barbante ou non, en dépit de l'aura dont elle bénéficie.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Proust , il faut le lire plusieurs fois au cours de sa vie . On comprend bien mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Proust , il faut le lire plusieurs fois au cours de sa vie . On comprend bien mieux


 
"OUI OUI", aussi tu as du lire plusieurs fois non ?


----------



## macmiche (27 Avril 2006)

je vous conseille *les uvres complètes* de *Panait Istrati *chez Phébus, 
je finis le t1
c'est un écrivain roumain du début du siècle qui écrivait en français, 
c'est magnifique, c'est oriental, c'est révolté,
il faut surtout lire *les haidouks*


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> encore faut-il pouvoir ...  ...
> je sais même pas si j'aurai assez d'une vie pour le lire complètement   ...
> j'ai commencé par "Un amour de Swann" et c'est drôle (ou barbant ?  ) comme autant de mots peuvent décrire si peu de choses


  lol !!

Dans le genre pavé, j'aime le "Hong Lou Meng" ("Le rêve dans le pavillon rouge") de Cao Xueqin (3200 pages à la Pleïade avec les notes). C'est un roman total magnifique.
Et puis dans le genre lourd dans la poche et dense dans la tête : "L'Homme sans qualités" ("Der Mann ohne Eigenschaften") de Robert Musil. Dans le genre musclé, on n'oubliera pas Herman Broch.


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

Après la lecture de "3 dollars", je lis ça, "Ambiguités", d'Elliot Pearlman, un écrivain australien pas mal du tout (enfin que j'apprécie  ):





 
Une sorte de roman kaleidoscope, multiples personnes qui portent des regards différent sur une histoire. Regards différents à la fois par leurs rôles variables dans l'histoire de fond et par leur position sociale.


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Ce que nous ne savons plus faire aujourd'hui est de relire: non seulement nous lisons moins mais nous ne relisons plus du tout. De Bergson qui lisait presque l'intégralité des &#339;uvres de Jean-Jacques Rousseau tous les ans à Pablo Casals qui rejouait les suites de Bach tous les jours (c'est vrai aussi des autres arts), nous avons perdu cette habitude de nous approprier les textes que nous aimons ou qui nous semblent importants. Pendant des siècles la plupart des gens cultivés dans l'Antiquité connaissaient quasiment par c&#339;ur Homère, Virgile ou Horace. Notre système éducatif aussi nous incite à la lecture rapide, en survol et finalement à l'oubli: le par c&#339;ur à presque complètement disparu et encore il ne nous occupe qu'en primaire ou à l'université pour préparer ses examens. Bien sûr les jeunes pendant leur adolescence apprennent par c&#339;ur les chansons des «artistes» qui les émeuvent, certains exaltés connaissent sur le bout des ongles des tirades de leur films ou séries préférées, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

A l'âge où la quête de l'identité consiste à rechercher puis affirmer ce qui nous distingue il est dommage que la culture de ce qui nous est commun ne soit plus considéré comme une pratique de valeur. Tout ceci accompagné de l'idée généralement commune que le goût est fondamentalement spontané et anhistorique achève de me blaser en ce moment&#8230;:love:

Ma relecture de la semaine :


----------



## macmiche (27 Avril 2006)

du mème, je relis *les choses* régulièrement, ça fout une petite claque, et ça fait du bien...


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

Pour une fois, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec Hegemonikon ...
Nous sommes typiquement dans le cas où l'on compare deux choses qui n'ont rien à voir.
Par exemple, je me vois mal me comparer avec H.Bergson, non seulement parce que je préfère rire qu'écrire un livre sur le sujet mais bien parce que j'ai un boulot et deux enfants, auxquels je consacre pas mal de temps et que lire JJ. Rousseau, en-dehors de me barber profondément, n'est pas de mon travail. Alors que pour Riton, c'était son boulot, après tout.
Et Riton n'a sans doute dans ce forum aucun équivalent. Et qu'il vaudrait donc mieux comparer l'homme de la rue d'aujourd'hui à l'homme de la rue de l'époque.
Et faire alors des études statistiques sur les lectures respectives des uns et des autres, ainsi que de leurs activités.
Ça, ça rejoint les incessants débats sur l'école, l'université et tout ça. Alors que, scientifiquement, cela n'a aucun sens.

D'un autre côté, alors que l'on se plaint des moeurs de l'époque et du peu de goût pour les classiques ou je ne sais quoi, de la faiblesse des écrivants sur ces questions, si l'on se donne la peine de fureter au gré de l'index ou de la souris, on trouve de remarquables éditions des textes classiques, des oeuvres historiques de première bourre sur un nombre de sujet considérable etc.

C'est le syndrome du dernier grand pianiste : à chaque fois qu'un _vieux_ pianiste meurt, on a droit au "dernier grand pianiste" (lire : les contemporains sont des burnes à côté de lui). C'est pareil pour les chefs, d'ailleurs. Et ça continue. Mais comme le stock n'est pas inépuisable, il est renouvelé par ceux dont on pensait qu'ils étaient des burnes. Et ainsi de suite.

C'est un syndrome de "c'était mieux avant, sapristi !". Pffff....

Cela dit, "La vie mode d'emploi", c'est magnifique. Et deux lectures sont un bon minimum en fin de compte.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Je viens de finir " Petite philosophie pour jours tristes " de Vergely . Affligeant , pas du tout intéressant ca a la classe d'un comte-sponville tellement c'est mal écrit , c un ramassis des bouquins des plus grand , son bouquin est d'une " logique " imparable qu'un enfant de 5 ans ferait bien mieux .  

Appart l'introduction que j'ai bien aimé le reste


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J... pas du tout intéressant _*ca a la classe d'un comte-sponville*_ *tellement c'est mal écrit*  ...



mdr !!

Et pleinement d'accord ! Ils me gonflent, ces philosophes médiocres avec leur philosophie du bonheur à la con !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> mdr !!
> 
> Et pleinement d'accord ! Ils me gonflent, ces philosophes médiocres avec leur philosophie du bonheur à la con !




J'aime beaucoup la philosophie mais pas la nouvelle vague . Tiens d'ailleurs ca me fait penser que je devrai lire du Onfray :rateau:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

Onfray est un garçon très décevant.
L'idée de s'intéresser à la philosophie et à la pensée athée ou proto-athée est bonne. Ce qu'il en a fait est très limité.
J'ai lu aussi son (anti-)manuel de philosophie et ça tourne vite court. Il gère mal son libertarisme. Il n'y a qu'à voir ses réactions lorsqu'il est pris à partie.

Reste que la réaction à son traité d'athéologie, même s'il est raté et limité, est elle-aussi intéressante : tout bec et griffes, nombres de critiques se sont déchaînés, comme s'il s'agissait de défendre St Pierre de Rome (cette horreur). Bref, apparemment, pire que l'islamiste, l'athée ...

Quant à la philosophie actuelle, d'ici ou d'ailleurs, elle a son lot de gens intéressants et d'autres médiatiques (l'un n'excluant pas l'autre, mais pas loin). Je ne sais pas si l'on peut parler de vague pour Compte-Sponville, Finkielkraut, Glucksmann, BHL et les autres. C'est de la philosophie au petit pied, aussi peut-on parler de goutte, plutôt que de vague ...
Bref, je ne donnerais pas un chapitre du Pli de Deleuze (que j'ai bien de la peine à comprendre mais qui _provoque_ une réaction intellectuelle, qui _force_ à se bouger les neurones) pour l'oeuvre complet des cuistres précités.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Je crois que tout les philosophes de cette nouvelles vague au compte gouttes sont tous décevants pour la simple raison qu'ils reprennent pour la plupart ( je n'ai pas tout lu ) les thèses ou les écrits des autres en font un pot pourri et ne font pas tellement avance le monde plus que ce qu'on aimerait bien qu'un philosophe fasse . 

Je n'ai lu que le " Nietzche " de Deleuze . Pas très dur a lire et pas mal pour commencer Friederich  . 

Onfray celui que je compte lire "La Sculpture de soi " qui a obtenu un prix Médicis . Je vais voir ce que ca donne


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu il y a longtemps le premier volume ("Un amour de Swan" me semble-t-il). C'était magnifique mais j'ai arrêté : cela me tombait des mains, en fait.



Ben, non, Bompi, ce n'est pas tout à fait le début  (C'est la deuxième partie de Du côté de chez Swan, la première partie, c'est : "Combray") mais En fait, c'est celui que les gens lisent le plus souvent (et qu'on dit de lire) parce qu'il a un début et une fin, qu'on peut le voir comme un roman indépendant. Mais il est là en fait à titre d'exemple préliminaire à l'amour jaloux que vivra ensuite le narrateur.

C'est beau (il y avait eu une version radio avec Sami Frey fabuleux) mais c'est un peu trompeur par rapport à l'ensemble.

De toutes façons, je trouve normal (mais dommage ) qu'on puisse ne pas accrocher à Proust (c'est d'ailleurs un peu comme Musil : on ne voit pas forcément où il veut en venir)

(PS Sinon, pour Sony, moi aussi, j'ai lu du oui-oui mais je préférais quand même d'autres bouquins de la bibliothèque verte, la rose çà devait ête la couleur qui me gênait, et je relis aussi parfois de ces vieux bouquins un peu dépareillés, un peu nases )


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas si on peut mettre ça ici mais mon coup de coeur du moment (rayon livre d'arts) est une très belle retrospective de ce qu'on appelle l'Art minimal (du 20 ème siècle) aux éditions Taschen. Belle préface explicative de Daniel Marzona. Un bouquin pour (re)découvrir des artistes comme Sol Lewitt, Donald Judd ou encore Carl Andre.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Depuis une semaine je savoure le plaisir de feuilleter un livre consacré à un illustrateur que j'adore, Ever Meulen.




Il semble médiocrement connu en France [merveilleux pays connu pour ses droits de l'homme et son goût pour l'extrême-droite] et c'est bien dommage.
Ce livre poursuit le travail (magnifique) accompli par Futuropolis il y a déjà longtemps avec Feu Vert. Sans oublier l'un des portfolios les plus élégants : Huile sur papier.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> [merveilleux pays connu pour ses droits de l'homme et son goût pour l'extrême-droite]


Une remarque très judicieuse, parfaitement appropriée et qui montre à quel point être cultivé n'empêche en aucun cas d'écrire des bêtises.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

1. Ma remarque est totalement inappropriée
2. Elle est, me semble-t-il, historiquement fondée, pour peu qu'on évite de s'orner d'oeillères de dimensions respectables
3. Le 1. ne me dérange nullement
4. Je n'ai strictement aucune prétention à être cultivé ; chose dont je n'ai strictement rien à fiche
5. Si le droit d'écrire des bêtises ne m'était pas appliqué, ce serait une intolérable injustice
6. Ever Meulen est _vraiment_ un très grand illustrateur


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> [merveilleux pays connu pour ses droits de l'homme et son goût pour l'extrême-droite]



Profite qu'il reste encore quelques gauchistes, bientot on te coupera les burnes pour ça...

On va rire...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> 2. Elle est, me semble-t-il, historiquement fondée, pour peu qu'on évite de s'orner d'oeillères de dimensions respectables.


Historiquement fondée ? Certes. Simplificatrice et intellectuellement malhonnête aussi. Mais je suppose qu'elle trouve sa place naturelle dans la longue série de vérités historiques qui font des Belges des bouffeurs de frites tout juste bons à écrire (et lire !) des bédés, des Portugais des curiosités pileuses, des Grecs des tarlouzes et des Polonais d'insatiables soiffards. Je suis sûr que sans trop chercher tu trouveras dans chacun de ces pays des individus conformes à cette imagerie d'Épinal. Qui parle d'illères ?


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Ouh la. Comme c'est amusant. Je me contente d'un insert, lié à un agacement momentané, dans un post anodin et là, paf ! on vous taxerait de xénophobie et autre cochonceté. Curieux. J'ai pour habitude d'assumer mes phrases et d'exécrer que l'on me prête des intentions que je n'ai pas. Allez ! révisez votre histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! révisez votre histoire.


En matière de révision de l'histoire, tu te poses là.
En ce qui me concerne, cette parenthèse est close. Que les contributeurs et lecteurs habituels de ce fil veuillent bien accepter mes excuses pour cet interlude douteux.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2006)

Zut... on commençait juste à rigoler...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Désolé. Trop dommage, en effet.

Pour se changer les idées, un peu d'économie ?
*John Kenneth Galbraith* Les mensonges de l'économie.

C'est simple et d'une lecture plaisante. Quand même, c'est étonnant de lire des économistes qui expliquent que tout ce qu'on vous raconte en matière d'économie c'est du _bullshit_. Surtout des gens qui ont connu une belle carrière comme Galbraith et Stiglitz. Ça laisse un peu perplexe.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Pendant que j'y suis, en attendant de lire son nouvel ouvrage paru il y a peu, on pourra se plonger avec délices dans ces deux livres (en poche) de l'historien israélien Zeev Sternhell :




et





N'ayant pas lu le premier élément de la trilogie, centré sur Maurice Barrès, je ne le conseillerai donc pas. Les deux autres, je les ai lus et je les recommande chaudement. Ils sont très bien documentés et argumentés : une bonne source de réflexion donc.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Mai 2006)

Depuis le temps que j'en entend parler, je me suis penché sur ce fameux "Da Vinci Code". De plus, un film arrive très prochainement il me semble et comme je deteste voir un film tiré d'un bouquin sans l'avoir lu avant...
Mais... suis presque rendu à la moitié du livre eeeet... :sleep: :sleep: .
Attendons la fin avant de juger...


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Ça avait l'air sympathique, comme ça, aussi ma femme l'a-t-elle lu en V.O. (toujours ça de pris). Et bien qu'elle soit bon public (un bon public sait être indulgent et s'adapter), elle a trouvé cela d'une insigne nullité. Mal écrit, mal fichu, des âneries et approximations (quand on fait le malin et que l'on joue les gens qui assurent, il convient de faire attention aux détails ...). Bref : ça ne vaut pas tripette (m'a-t-elle expliqué).

Le film étant fait par cet aimable tâcheron qu'est Ron Howard, ça promet  !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça avait l'air sympathique, comme ça, aussi ma femme l'a-t-elle lu en V.O. (toujours ça de pris). Et bien qu'elle soit bon public (un bon public sait être indulgent et s'adapter), elle a trouvé cela d'une insigne nullité. Mal écrit, mal fichu, des âneries et approximations (quand on fait le malin et que l'on joue les gens qui assurent, il convient de faire attention aux détails ...). Bref : ça ne vaut pas tripette (m'a-t-elle expliqué).
> 
> Le film étant fait par cet aimable tâcheron qu'est Ron Howard, ça promet  !


Idem, parfait pour les chiottes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Idem, parfait pour les chiottes.



Le Galbraith ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Moi, tu sais, je lis partout ... 

C'est plutôt le *Ever Meulen* qui n'est pas adapté : un peu volumineux. Mais magnifique.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Le Galbraith ?


Oui, aussi. Mais c'est d'une qualité bien supérieure au Da Vinci Code.



_Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je m&#8217;attendais à cette remarque&#8230; _


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

J'ai commencé ce livre, qui me plait beaucoup même si je dois pour le moment arreter sa lecture a cause de mes TD :rateau:


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

J'ai le Da Vinci Code de Dan Brown qui m'attend (et en Anglais siouplé)


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Je crois qu'il ne m'attendra plus maintenant. Tout est fini entre lui et moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oui, aussi. Mais c'est d'une qualité bien supérieure au Da Vinci Code.
> 
> 
> 
> _Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je mattendais à cette remarque _



En général ou en particulier de moi ? 

Note que, de mon point de vue, Bompi fait des progrès dans ces lectures sur ce thème : John Keneth c'est mieux qu'Oncle Bernard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> En général ou en particulier de moi ?




Non, je m'attendais plutôt à une réaction de Pitch. 



			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Note que, de mon point de vue, Bompi fait des progrès dans ces lectures sur ce thème : John Keneth c'est mieux qu'Oncle Bernard



Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça avait l'air sympathique, comme ça, aussi ma femme l'a-t-elle lu en V.O. (toujours ça de pris). Et bien qu'elle soit bon public (un bon public sait être indulgent et s'adapter), elle a trouvé cela d'une insigne nullité. Mal écrit, mal fichu, des âneries et approximations (quand on fait le malin et que l'on joue les gens qui assurent, il convient de faire attention aux détails ...). Bref : ça ne vaut pas tripette (m'a-t-elle expliqué).
> 
> Le film étant fait par cet aimable tâcheron qu'est Ron Howard, ça promet  !


Ouep... allez je vais me faire un bon S.A.S... !


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> En général ou en particulier de moi ?
> 
> Note que, de mon point de vue, Bompi fait des progrès dans ces lectures sur ce thème : John Keneth c'est mieux qu'Oncle Bernard


C'est gentil de se soucier de mon niveau ... Mais je trouve que ce livre-ci (de JKG) n'est pas transcendant non plus. C'est sympathique et je veux bien croire à la sincérité du monsieur mais cela ne porte pas hyper loin non plus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de se soucier de mon niveau ... Mais je trouve que ce livre-ci (de JKG) n'est pas transcendant non plus. C'est sympathique et je veux bien croire à la sincérité du monsieur mais cela ne porte pas hyper loin non plus.


essaie ça, alors.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi pas. On pourra noter que Oncle Bernard est sans doute criticable (mais quand on l'écoute, son bel accent méridional aide à charmer l'auditeur) mais qu'il ne dit pas autre chose que JKG dans son petit opuscule ... Et cela reste aussi assez proche de Stiglitz, en définitive. Il y a des nuances mais l'essentiel est là.
D'où la taraudante question pour ces économistes : mais à quoi donc peuvent-ils bien servir ? En dehors d'expliquer le passé. Et de constater le présent.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas. On pourra noter que Oncle Bernard est sans doute criticable (mais quand on l'écoute, son bel accent méridional aide à charmer l'auditeur) mais qu'il ne dit pas autre chose que JKG dans son petit opuscule ... Et cela reste aussi assez proche de Stiglitz, en définitive. Il y a des nuances mais l'essentiel est là.
> D'où la taraudante question pour ces économistes : mais à quoi donc peuvent-ils bien servir ? En dehors d'expliquer le passé. Et de constater le présent.


Il me semble que Ed est le plus qualifié pour répondre à cette question


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que Ed est le plus qualifié pour répondre à cette question


Je suis en effet en train de répondre à ce message, . 
En ce qui concerne les qualifications, en revanche, nous savons tous les deux qui est le mieux placé.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui, la page d'entrée du site anglophone de Wikipedia fait sa une sur Krazy Kat, de George Herriman.
Ce _comics_ une véritable merveille de poésie et d'imagination.
Le canevas est le plus souvent simple mais c'est d'une grande fraîcheur, empreinte de feinte naïveté, où le langage est très expressif, un peu malmené, et où les détails sont capitaux.
Ainsi des décors toujours changeants, de la mise en page inventive et variée.

Comme souvent, dès ce premier âge de la bande dessinée, l'essentiel est déjà découvert et exploité. Un peu comme on peut le dire avec le cinéma (Chaplin, Griffiths, Keaton etc.)

Une autre fois, je vanterai les incomparables mérites de Little Nemo, de Winsor McCay.


----------



## Saltabadil (30 Juin 2006)

_Je croyais à cette époque que toutes les souffrances qu'elle endurerait allégeraient les miennes, et que sa mort me rendrait la liberté_

_Si je le pouvais, j'écrirais avec amour, mais si je pouvais écrire avec amour, je serais un autre homme : je n'aurais jamais perdu l'amour._

_Les femmes belles suscitent en moi un profond sentiment d'infériorité._

_La jalousie est inséparable du désir._


Ces phrases sont tirées d'un ouvrage à la fois cynique et mystique, il traite à la fois du banal et de l'absolu. L'histoire est superbe. L'écriture est bouleversante de sincérité. C'estLa Fin d'une Liaison de Graham Greene. Une véritable révélation. Depuis, j'ai un peu peur de lire ses autres livres tant celui-ci m'a transporté. Je le conseille, vraiment.

L'adaptation par Neil Jordan en film est également très belle, avec deux acteurs doués comme c'est pas permis : *Ralph Fiennes* et *Julianne Moore*.


----------



## didisha (30 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux "indes noires", elle sont pour moi, &#224; jamais sans doute, raccroch&#233;es au th&#233;&#226;tre de la jeunesse : les t&#233;l&#233;films (enfin, c'est pas comme &#231;a qu'on disait &#224; l'&#233;poque) que Claude Santelli faisait au glorieux temps de la cha&#238;ne unique en noir et blanc. C'&#233;tait souvent superbe et celui qui m'avait frapp&#233; le plus et dont des images sont rest&#233;es dans ma petite t&#234;te, c'est "les indes noires" que je n'avais pas encore lu &#224; l'&#233;poque.


 
Je suis, moi aussi, un nostalgique de l'ORTF!
Mais rendons &#224; C&#233;sar, ce qui appartient &#224; C&#233;sar : le r&#233;alisateur des "Indes Noires", c'est Marcel Bluwal.


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2006)

didisha a dit:
			
		

> Je suis, moi aussi, un nostalgique de l'ORTF!
> Mais rendons à César, ce qui appartient à César : le réalisateur des "Indes Noires", c'est Marcel Bluwal.




Oui, j'étais imprécis : Santelli était producteur (ou équivalent) du théâtre de la jeunesse et les films étaient réalisés par Bluwal et quelques autres dont j'ai oublié les noms. Mais entendre parler Santelli de ces bouquins était un plaisir, on le sentait habité par l'amour de ces livres.


----------



## didisha (1 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais entendre parler Santelli de ces bouquins était un plaisir, on le sentait habité par l'amour de ces livres.


 
Un grand homme! J'espère que le site de l'INA nous permettra de revoir ses travaux, notamment "Sarn" (1968).


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de terminer _Amour, Prozac et autres curiosités_ de Lucia  Etxebarria (merci Lumai :love. (10/18 Domaine étranger)
Trois surs, trois vies, trois personnages. Récit à la première personne, chacune à leur tour parlent de ce qu'est leur vie de femme occidentale à la fin de 20e siècle (l'Espagne des années 80 et 90). Elles se sont perdues de vue, prisonnières de leur vie et de leurs images respectives. C'est très très drôle 
Chacune est différente des autres, chacun a ses fractures, ses fragilités, ses forces, parfois cachées ou parfois ignorées. Et soudain tout craque, tout est bouleversé. Les masques tombent: ces femmes sont à nu, à vif. Les liens se retendent, certains craquent pour mieux se retrouver ou en tout cas se comprendre et s'accepter.
J'ai été très touché par ce livre sur les relations dans une fratrie, le rapport aux parents, les désirs, sur le temps qui passe et sur le regard que l'on a sur soi-même arrivé à la trentaine.






Sinon, pour encore se marrer sur la plage ou dans les transports en commun:
_Histoire d'os_ de Donald Westlake (Rivages/Noir 347)
Une histoire totalement absurde qui se passe à New-York: Comment un anti-héros, crapule lamentable et naze irrésistiblement chanceux va arriver à mettre la main sur une relique (le pauvre fémur d'un martyre du XIIIe siècle !) convoitée par les services spéciaux de deux pays candidats à l'entrée à l'Onu.
Enquête urbaine, entre espionnage de série Z et délire diplomatico-mafieux, on se fend la gueule en arrêtant pas de se demander si l'auteur est un prodige ou un fumiste  Un régal pour les zygomatiques :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Juillet 2006)

Je vous le dis de suite, je fais un peu de promo, l'auteur est un ami &#224; moi. &#231;a s'appelle Wagadou, c'est un petit polar tr&#232;s sympa sur la moto (Pascal 77  ) qui se passe dans le pays des Ch'ti ( Backcat  ). C'est un peu fou, tr&#232;s dr&#244;le et plein de petites histoires sympa qui, en plus, vous donnerons envie d'aller faire un petit tour dans cette r&#233;gion aussi accueillante que chaleureuse. 








_Dispo &#224; la fnac de Lille ou ici. _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Ma lecture du moment pas encore finie. Je ne résiste pas à l'idée de vous citer un passage : 

"Il connaisait ce monde-ci depuis toujours, c'était celui de l'enfance et des années qui passent. Un bon vieux réel auquel il était condamné, comme les autres. Ce monde-ci avec presque tout pour lui, il était dépositaire du passé et garant de l'avenir. Il donnait envie d'exister, faute de vivre. Ce monde-ci n'était pas ce que les hommes pourraient mais ce qu'ils en faisaient. Il était fait de compromis, de pis-aller, on y cherchait le petit bonheur du jour, on y pansait la plaie du moment. Quand on tentait de le fuir il devenait prison; on ne vivait pas en marge de ce monde-ci. Il faisait payer cher toux ceux qui avaient eut la faiblesse de regarder vers ce monde-_là_.
Et ce monde-là était bien différent.
C'était une terre d'asile pour celui qui désirait, parfois, s'échapper de ce monde-ci. Une taverne ouverte jour et nuit, accueil chaleureux et prix modiques. Les hommes y étaient tous frères, tous égaux, enfin. Qui n'étaient pas le bienvenu dans ce monde-là ? La porte en était toujours ouverte, la confrérie accueillait les gens les plus divers, les plus heureux, les plus tristes, les plus fous, les plus sages. On pouvait y reprendre son souffle, le temps de retrouver le sourire. Les plus désepérés y élisaient domicile. Les plus lucides aussi. Il suffisait d'un verre. Et surtout d'un soupir."

C'est l'histoire parallèle de deux hommes qui décident de changer de vie, de devenir ce qu'ils ont toujours souhaités être. J'aime bien l'écriture et certains passages posent des questions essentielles. Ex : un des protagonistes se retrouvent à une soirée de commémoration de sa propre disparition... mais il a changé de tête et personne ne le reconnait. 

Les livres que j'aime bien, c'est ceux où je trouve un écho à ce que je vis au moment où je lis. Alors ça veut dire que j'ai bien choisit le livre. Où que l'on a bien choisit pour moi ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Août 2006)

(desole pour le clavier americain).

Lecture interessante odre, je dois l'avoir lu voila 2 ans ou moins. Il me reste en memoire une drole d'impression, de fragilite, de choix debiles, de perte d'identite, bien sur, de perte dans l'alcool - "suffit d'un verre..." pour tout faire disparaitre, particulierement sa propre vie. Bizarre, ca m'a fait peur, comme histoire. N'y a-t"il pas un homme prenomme Jean-Marc? Drole d'impression, pensant que jamais je ne me rappelerais cette lecture...

Presentement, je lis un livre assez dense, mais vraiment puissant dans ce qu'il a a propager comme message. Je suis heureuse d'etre tombe dessus, un peu par hasard, meme si j'en avait entendu parler, durant mon sejour au Ghana. Ma mere vient d'heriter de toute la biblotheque de ma vieille tante, 200 livres assez recents et d'autres plus vieux. Je lui en ai pique une vingtaine . 

Celui-ci tombe pile-poil, selon mon besoin du moment:

"Vivre" de Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi

Je voulais l'acheter, mais comme ma genereuse tante nous l'a legue...

J'espere revenir vous en parler, mais je n'en suis qu'au second chapitre et il y en a onze.






			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Ma lecture du moment pas encore finie. Je ne résiste pas à l'idée de vous citer un passage :
> 
> "Il connaisait ce monde-ci depuis toujours, c'était celui de l'enfance et des années qui passent. Un bon vieux réel auquel il était condamné, comme les autres. Ce monde-ci avec presque tout pour lui, il était dépositaire du passé et garant de l'avenir. Il donnait envie d'exister, faute de vivre. Ce monde-ci n'était pas ce que les hommes pourraient mais ce qu'ils en faisaient. Il était fait de compromis, de pis-aller, on y cherchait le petit bonheur du jour, on y pansait la plaie du moment. Quand on tentait de le fuir il devenait prison; on ne vivait pas en marge de ce monde-ci. Il faisait payer cher toux ceux qui avaient eut la faiblesse de regarder vers ce monde-_là_.
> Et ce monde-là était bien différent.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Avec mon frère nous avons lu ceci[/[






.
J'attends le deuxième avec impatience.


----------



## teo (10 Octobre 2006)

*Yves Klein*
_Le ma&#238;tre du bleu_
Annette Kahn
Stock

Une amie part quelques mois loin de Paris, je vois lors de notre dernier rendez-vous ce livre sur sa biblioth&#232;que J'ai toujours aim&#233; l'&#339;uvre de Klein, un peu de loin, et mes cours d'histoire de l'art remontent &#224; longtemps. Je lui emprunte, je le d&#233;vore. Pas envie de le finir trop vite. Je le laisse un moment en attente, plus que quelques pages...
Le gars est s&#233;duisant et s&#233;ducteur, dans tous les sens du terme. Il est &#233;nervant aussi. Sa recherche, avant tout spirituelle bien avant de commencer un quelconque travail artistique est passionnante. Sa vie d'enfant, son adolescence, le judo, ses amis, ses parents, sa tante (si importante et sans qui Yves Klein n'aura pas &#234;tre Klein).
Sa d&#233;couverte des monochromes (cela lui restera: Yves Klein le Monochrome...), puis de son bleu, le IKB pour International Klein Blue (le r&#233;cit en est passionnant), ses &#233;ponges, ses tables (ma sid&#233;ration pour cet artiste me vient d'une de ces fameuse table vue chez un galeriste genevois pour qui j'ai travaill&#233; un temps), ses happenings o&#249; il vend de l'espace contre de l'or (qui finit dans la Seine)... ses d&#233;lires avec ses amis, ce cercle qui deviendra le groupe des Nouveaux R&#233;alistes. Le Paris artistique de Montparnasse et du Nice et alentours des ann&#233;es 50... 
Ce bleu si particulier, ces &#233;tendues textur&#233;es... ce personnage est passionnant. On regrette de ne pas l'avoir connu, comme un Da Vinci ou un Picasso. Il est fascinant.

Et une pirouette pour la fin: je finis le livre dans le m&#233;tro, jeudi, en arrivant aux Halles, juste apr&#232;s la description la prise de vue de sa fameuse photo en l&#233;vitation et sur sa mort trop rapide quelques temps apr&#232;s. Je passe devant Beaubourg et il est l&#224; &#224; me faire un clin d'oeil, il l&#233;vite au dessus de la rue... c'est le premier jour de son expo au Centre Georges Pompidou et sur l'affiche... le saut me domine... Je suis sous le choc de _voir_ ce que je viens de _lire_. Je rentre dans Beaubourg, hallucin&#233;. Je ne peux rentrer plus loin, un panneau: _R&#233;serv&#233;s aux invit&#233;s_: c'est le jour de l'ouverture. C'&#233;tait trop beau, trop fort. Hasard magnifique. Je me r&#233;jouis de voir cette expo. Enfin.
Merci Yves 

​






_Annette Kahn
Yves Klein
Le ma&#238;tre du bleu
Stock
_​


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Je plusoie Téo !
Allez voir cette expo, c'est juste important au moins une fois de votre vie de voir l'oeuvre de Klein.


----------



## Patamach (12 Octobre 2006)

Pas vraiment de la littérature ... mais presque.
 Le dernier LAPIN de l'ASSOCIATION, N°35.

Presque 300 pages de délires visuels et scénaristiques.

:love:


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2006)

Ils ont aussi leur nouvelle parution : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(il y a un num&#233;ro 2 mais je n'ai pas la photo).
C'est assez vindicatif et parfois excessif mais cela change agr&#233;ablement de la merdouillasse habituelle.


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

"Hilaire Marty, paysan du Causse" de Thérèse Albert-Rébé : on croirait de la littérature régionaliste. On croirait, mais ce n'est pas plus de la littérature régionaliste que Proust n'est de la littérature mondaine. "Hilaire Marty, paysant du Causse", c'est un petit livre dont on n'a guère du parler quand il est sorti. Il a quand même été réédité. Trois jours de la vie d'un paysan à la retraite, trois derniers jours. Il n'y a pas d'action, pas de suspense, pas de coups de théâtre, pas de sang, juste un homme simple, trois jours simples, les trois derniers.

"La chevelure sacrifiée" de Bohumil Hrabal, traduit du tchèque. Ça aurait presque pu être du Vialatte, presque. Ce n'est pas de la littérature fantastique, juste de la littérature fantasque, un superbe portrait de femme, d'une femme gourmande de la vie. Ça se passe dans les années 20 autour d'une brasserie (pas un restaurant, une "usine") en Bohême et les phrases pétillent tout autour, comme si la mousse de la bière débordait un peu partout. Ce n'est pas de la "grande" littérature, mais c'est de la littérature.


----------



## clochelune (18 Octobre 2006)

en pensant &#224; yves klein (super la description, &#231;a donne vraiment envie tout &#231;a...)

j'ai ador&#233; "diego et frida" de le clezio
l'&#233;criture de le clezio esttr&#232;s po&#233;tique (parfois trop stagnante) et ici, il y a un v&#233;ritable feu, on a l'impression par son &#233;crit d'entrer dans les tableaux, le monde de frida (et de comprendre aussi diego)... en plus on comprend mieux l'histoire du mexique, les r&#234;ves et tout (moi qui avait traduit Pierre de Soleil" d'Octavio Paz et donc parla suite m'&#233;tait int&#233;ress&#233; au Mexique, lire Diego et frida" de Le Clezio m'a ouvert d'autres portes &#233;galement, d'autres cl&#233;s...

un livre que je conseille donc chaudement (m&#234;me si on ne conna&#238;t pas Frida Khalo et Diego Riveira, ce livre donne l'occcasion d'aborder leur univers, et de vouloir en d&#233;couvrir davantage) il y a vraiment une atmosph&#232;re tr&#232;s particuli&#232;re, po&#233;tique et onirique, rendue par l'int&#233;rieur de Frida, son art, et le Mexique (mais aussi la folie des grandeurs de Diego) deux c&#244;t&#233;s, soleil et lune qui s'entrem&#234;lent...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Octobre 2006)

Une f&#234;te en larmes de Mr Jean d'Ormesson si je devais le r&#233;sumer en quelques mots , je dirai que c'est une vraie bouff&#233;e d'oxyg&#232;ne sur la couverture il y a marqu&#233; " Roman " mais il y a quand m&#234;me pas mal de chose que Mr Jean d'Ormesson a v&#233;cu . 
Merci , Mr Jean d'Ormesson vos romans me donnent de plus en plus envie de me diriger dans une carri&#232;re litt&#233;raire


----------



## krystof (19 Octobre 2006)

Tu as oubli&#233; : Mr Jean d'Ormesson "de l'Acad&#233;mie fran&#231;aise".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Tu as oublié : Mr Jean d'Ormesson "de l'Académie française".


Ça c'est petit...  Et le _Figaro_, hein ? Jamais ?


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est pourtant chouette, l'Acad&#233;mie Fran&#231;aise. Je suis s&#251;r qu'on s'y amuse beaucoup.
Peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me certain ancien pr&#233;sident de notre petite r&#233;publique est-il assez gentil pour y faire des lectures publiques de son roman. Veinards, va !


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2006)

La French Academy, qu'ils disent:

pour &#233;liminer VGE, tapez 1 (hein)
pour &#233;liminer J.d'O, tapez 2

cela dit, je n'ai jamais rien lu ni de l'un ni de l'autre, alors je les taperai tous les deux, en fait


----------



## Ordha (21 Octobre 2006)

Je vous recommande chaudement _Mille regrets_ de Vincent Borel paru en 2004. 

C'est un bouquin génial que je ne cesse d'offrir à tout le monde! L'histoire raconte les aventures hilarantes de trois galériens échappés d'une chiourme de Charles-Quint et qui côtoient la grande histoire en pleine Renaissance.

Vincent Borel est vraiment un auteur étonnant qui oscille entre la réalité la plus noire (_Le ruban noir_, _Vie et mort d'un crabe_) et des moments d'humour corrosif et jouissif. J'adore.  

L'éditeur en propose le premier chapitre en .pdf ici.  

Ordha


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Les d&#233;m&#233;nagements permettent de remettre la main sur des livres planqu&#233;s par le temps et le hasard.
> En ce moment, je relis *"La Presqu'&#238;le", de Julien Gracq*, des nouvelles lentes et (&#224; mon avis) d&#233;licieuses, qui bercent et picotent.
> Je vous recommande la premi&#232;re de ces nouvelles, *"la Route"*, une histoire magnifique de route si ancienne qu'avec le temps elle se confond avec la nature qui la ronge.
> _Si j'&#233;tais prof d'expression plastique, j'en ferai un sujet._
> :love: :love:



&#199;a fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un qui lit &#231;a. "La route" est un texte superbe et j'ai toujours eu du mal &#224; accepter que Julien Gracq ait eu raison sur ce coup (mais il est mieux plac&#233; que moi pour le savoir ) : c'&#233;tait un d&#233;but de roman qu'il a laiss&#233; tomber.

"Le roi Cophetua" qui fait parti du m&#234;me recueil est &#233;galement superbe et a donn&#233; un film qui ne l'est pas moins : "Rendez-vous &#224; Bray" d'Andr&#233; Delvaux.

Et tant qu'&#224; &#234;tre chez Julien Gracq, si vous passez dans une librairie (enfin quelque chose qui y ressemble, o&#249; Julien Gracq n'est pas suppos&#233; &#234;tre un joueur de tennis ), ouvrez le bouquin "Libert&#233; grande" et lisez le tr&#232;s bref texte : "Aubrac"
(C'&#233;tait ma page de pub pour le pays )


----------



## meskh (22 Octobre 2006)

" Contes, récits et légendes des pays de France " Claude Seignolle 

J'ai trouvé ce bouquin dans une poubelle  comment peut on mettre un livre à la poubelle  

Différents contes, donc, des régions de Paris- Ile de France, Val de Loire, Berry, Sologne et Limousin.
C'est très drôle de lire d'antiques histoires relatives à nos contrées Françaises. 

Pour les parisiens, ce livre est une occasion de revisiter Paris de façon  curieuse et qui fait un peu froid dans le dos, car toutes ces histoires sont quand même un peu maccabres 

Peut-être un extrait.... si je trouve du temps


----------



## Craquounette (25 Octobre 2006)

Les Chevaliers du Subjonctif d'Erik Orsenna....

Conte qui fait voir les différents temps de la mode de la conjugaison d'une autre façon... Vous y découvrirez l'île du présent, l'île de l'impératif,l'île du subjonctif dont les rivages ne cessent de changer, le CNRS (Centre National de Recherche sur le Subjonctif) etc... etc...

Petit extrait :

"Quand vous avez un bateau, vous pouvez aller partout. D'accord ? Rien ne vous retient. Donc tout est possible. Donc le bateau est un outil typiquement subjonctif" 

ou le subjonctif expliqué par Jeanne, 10 ans 

"Les chevaliers du Subjonctif" est la suite de "La grammaire est une chanson douce" où l'on y retrouve les mêmes protagonistes : Jeanne 10ans et Thomas son frère, 14 ans....

2 contes très agréables à lire


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2006)

Une merveille : le Lombard sort quelques compilations assez bien vues et suivant l'esth&#233;tique d'&#233;poque de parution des originaux.
Et l&#224; : "60 Aventures de Modeste et Pompon", lequel contient cet album-l&#224; plus "60 m&#233;saventures de Modeste et Pompon".





Le dessin d'Andr&#233; Franquin est &#224; un de ses sommets, celui de ce que l'on a appel&#233; plus tard le style "Atomium". La dynamique du trait est une r&#233;ussite de toutes les cases. Une sorte de ligne claire o&#249; le trait prend le peu d'&#233;paisseur n&#233;cessaire pour donner cette impression de vivacit&#233; dans les gestes des personnages.
Les objets, les d&#233;corations int&#233;rieures et ext&#233;rieures sont formidables. C'est l'esth&#233;tique sublime des "Pirates du Silence" ou du "Gorille a bonne mine", par exemple.

&#201;videmment ce sont des albums que j'ai lus des dizaines de fois chacun, avec un plaisir esth&#233;tique que j'ai peu rencontr&#233; depuis. Sinon avec Yves Chaland, bien s&#251;r.

Quant aux gags : ils sont adorables de gentillesse sans &#234;tre (trop) mi&#232;vres. Rapidement le couple Fantasio/Gaston est recr&#233;&#233; avec Modeste/F&#233;lix et c'est tr&#232;s sympathique.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Une merveille : le Lombard ()



Un peu hors-sujet mais pour rebondir sur le post de bompi

Le monde de Franquin (27/10/2006 au 15/4/2007)

J'irai sûrement faire un tour ce week-end


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2006)

Pendant que j'y suis : j'ai enchaîné sur le toujours formidable "L'Énigme de l'Atlantide", dans une édition un peu ancienne donc avec les couleurs d'orgines et aussi la couverture originale (comme ci-dessous, mais en français, pour moi  ) :





C'est le genre de récit d'avanture (byzantino-aztèque ...) où je marche à fond et pour lequel mon plaisir est intact depuis quelques décennies. 

Un autre album, bien différent, qui est aussi un récit qui embarque son lecteur pour des rivages improbables, c'est "La jonque fantôme vue de l'orchestre", de Jean-Claude Forest :




Une histoire qui se déroule dans une sorte de yougoslavie fantomatique lors d'une guerre qui rappelle un peu notre passé ... Et des personnages plus ou moins réels qui s'évertuent à survivre et faire rêver au milieu de tout ça.


----------



## saturnin (4 Novembre 2006)

Bon bah moi je recommande particulièrement la série fantasy "le trone de fer" si vous aimez les complots, les personnages complexes, la psychologie de ceux-ci, et surtout vous évader dans des univers différent (pour l'instant 9 tomes sont sortis en poche en français, et la série n'est pas fini).


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

Je vois qu'on a de saines lectures ici. Si comme moi vous avez regarde M6 le samedi apres-midi pendant 10 ans, vous aurez peut-etre envie de lire l'autobiographie de Gregory Boyington et son escadrille de moutons noirs (en VO) et tetes brulees en VF :


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s avoir lu avec plaisir "The Rotters' Club" de *Jonathan Coe*,




je me colle &#224; sa suite, "The Closed Circle"




Ces deux romans d&#233;crivent une certaine Grande-Bretagne, dans les ann&#233;es 70 (le premier) et les ann&#233;es 90 (le second). Comme souvent avec Coe, c'est bien &#233;crit, avec la pointe d'humour _british_ qui nous pla&#238;t bien, &#224; nouzautres amateurs de grenouilles. C'est tr&#232;s alerte et cela donne aussi d'int&#233;ressantes indications sur ce qu'a pu &#234;tre la Grande-Bretagne &#224; l'&#233;poque o&#249; elle est entr&#233;e dans la CEE, o&#249; Roger Gicquel affichait son air de chien battu et Giscard 1er r&#233;v&#233;lait de sacr&#233;es aptitudes &#224; l'accord&#233;on, avant que de nous offrir un des romans les plus novateurs de cette fin de si&#232;cle.
Jonathan Coe est un tr&#232;s bon &#233;crivain, lui.

Entretemps, j'aurai lu avec entrain un nanar th&#233;ologico-policier, dont la platitude et la faiblesse litt&#233;raire m'auront permis de le lire en castillan (c'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'arrive &#224; lire un livre hispanique en V.O., &#231;a se f&#234;te  ), "El ultimo Cat&#243;n" de *Matilde Asensi*.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Dans la série de plus en plus fournie des variations sur le cycle arthurien, la trilogie de Gillian je_ne_sais_plus_comment dont le premier tome est "faucon de mai", n'est pas la pire.
C'est vite lu, sans déplaisir, sans grandes surprises non plus.



Par contre, la trilogie du clan des Otori par je_ne_sais_plus_qui_non_plus_faudra_un_jour_que_je_me_penche_sur_cette_constance_d'oubli_des_noms_sacredieu! située dans un Japon médiéval teinté juste ce qu'il faut de fantastique (c'est à dire très peu) est très bien.
Il y a un style en creux qui évoque bien les silences, les estampes, les peintures, toute cette façon de décrire par la bande, par l'ombre, par le non-dit, qui dans un esprit d'occidental évoque très bien le Japon mystérieux...
Bref, j'aime bien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Novembre 2006)

Encore une autobiographie.
"M&#233;moires d'un paysan bas-breton", de Jean-Marie D&#233;guignet. (1834-1905).

Je l'ai lu d'abord par obligation, puis par r&#233;el plaisir.
M&#234;me si le personnage est assez &#233;nervant parfois (il avait d'apr&#232;s lui toutes les qualit&#233;s possibles et imaginables, alors que tout le monde sait bien qu'il n'y a que moi qui suis comme &#231;a ) son histoire et pleine de rebondissements, facile &#224; lire, souvent dr&#244;le et toujours instructive.

Et son point de vue sur la soci&#233;t&#233; de l'&#233;poque est int&#233;ressant, &#233;tant donn&#233; que ce monsieur &#233;tait un anticl&#233;rical convaincu, chose assez rare dans la Bretagne du XIXe...

Bref, on a peur que ce soit ennuyeux, mais &#231;a ne l'est pas du tout.
Je le conseille.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

C'est là que je m'apperçois qu'il est de ces livres très agréables à lire et qui pourtant ne laissent aucune trace.

Ce payson bas-breton, je ne me souvenais même plus que j'en avais lu les mémoires et je serais infoutu d'en citer ne serait-ce qu'une annecdote.

Mais je me souviens que j'avais bien aimé.


Sinon, on m'a offert, il y a longtemps, les "mémoires d'un anarchiste" de Jean Grave dont j'ai lu plusieurs fois la première page sans jamais réussir à aller plus loin.
Quelqu'un l'a lu ?
Ca vaut le coup que je persévère ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

????

Mon ordi est blanc, mon bureau aussi,
j'adore le N&B en photo...
Serais-je chromophobe ?


Mais la couleur est multiple, le N&B est binaire, le bien, le mal, l'homme, la femme, le monde pensé simplement, sans trop avoir à se creuser la tête.
La couleur, peut-être, nous rappelle trop le mélange, la diversité, la complexité du monde.
Noir - blanc - c'est tellement simple.
Tellement de nuances de couleurs, impossible de se positionner.
Rien que cette possibilité de _nuances_... Terrifiant !

Le blanc, la pureté, le binaire, les paradis perdus, le figé, l'ordre.
La couleur, la diversité, l'impur, le choix, le désordre, la création.

ô combien les "nuques raides" de la pureté ont dû détester Andy Warhol !!!
(celà dit, je n'aime pas non plus - chromophobe ?
comme si j'avais besoin d'une névrose de plus...)


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Novembre 2006)

@ elise :

&#224; lire sur le th&#232;me, un entretien de Parent et Virilio, qui traite du probl&#232;me de la d&#233;r&#233;alisation de l'image en architecture (probl&#232;me au sens concept &#224; solutionner, et non pas moral), une merveille d'intelligence...

&#224; voir l&#224;


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> J'ai &#233;t&#233; libraire (dans une Fnac) &#224; un moment de ma vie, responsable du rayon histoire (sciences humaines aussi)&#8230; Ce livre a &#233;t&#233; publi&#233; aux &#233;ditions An Here, bretonnantes pur beurre, en 1998. Mais il a formidablement d&#233;coll&#233; &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e 99&#8230; C'&#233;tait &#233;tonnant. D'un coup, il &#233;tait demand&#233; partout et il n'a pas quitt&#233; les t&#234;tes de gondole pendant des semaines enti&#232;res. La maison d'&#233;dition s'est retrouv&#233;e d&#233;pass&#233;e par les &#233;v&#233;nements et les livraisons se faisaient, r&#233;guli&#232;rement entrecoup&#233;es de p&#233;riodes de ruptures de stock. Mais moi, j'avais du stock&#8230; j'&#233;tais une des seules &#224; me d&#233;brouiller pour ne jamais &#234;tre en rupture. &#199;a reste un tr&#232;s bon souvenir de libraire, un (petit) "succ&#232;s" de libraire. J'adorais en librairie voir les outsiders se distinguer contre toute attente et concurrencer les locomotives incontournables de l'&#233;dition (quand on sait qu'&#224; l'achat des livres, quand tu travailles avec les repr&#233;sentants, on t'explique en formation que peu importe le contenu du livre (si si) et qu'il est inutile de perdre son temps ou de faire perdre celui du repr&#233;sentant avec des questions incongrues dans ce registre&#8230;, que ce qu'il est primordial de conna&#238;tre, ce sont les plans m&#233;dia qui entoureront la sortie du livre&#8230.
> Bon voil&#224;. Vos deux posts, bobby et Ponk, m'ont donn&#233; envie de mettre mon grain de sel&#8230;
> 
> (d'ailleurs, je ne l'ai pas lu&#8230; :rose: c'est souvent comme &#231;a en librairie, tu passes ton temps &#224; manipuler des centaines de bouquins&#8230; et le temps te manque pour les lire ! hyper frustrant, moi, j'&#233;tais toujours malheureuse&#8230



   

&#199;a fait plaisir &#224; lire, ce genre de choses. J'essaye toujours de passer du temps &#224; ouvrir des bouquins dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler, c'est un tel plaisir de "d&#233;couvrir", comme &#231;a, en feuilletant, un texte qui touche, que ce soit dans une biblioth&#232;que, dans le temps, ou aujourd'hui dans les librairies.

Et les libraires peuvent encore des miracles, de ce c&#244;t&#233;-l&#224;. J'ai l'exemple d'un petit libraire en Loz&#232;re qui r&#233;ussit &#224; vendre, parce qu'il y met tout son coeur, des livres qui n'ont rien de best-sellers, dans un petit patelin pas vraiment "culturel". Vendre 150 exemplaires d'un bouquin dont personne n'a jamais parl&#233; &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; (et m&#234;me presque nulle part ailleurs ) dans un bled de 5000 habitants, &#231;a c'est de l'action culturelle. 

Il y a encore quelques endroits o&#249; on parle d'autre chose que des prix litt&#233;raires (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'un bouquin est mauvais parce que c'est un prix litt&#233;raire) &#224; commencer par la revue aujourd'hui montpellieraine "Le matricule des anges". Si vous voulez savoir qu'il existe autre chose que le top50 de l'express ou autres , achetez-en un exemplaire. 

PS. J'esp&#232;re que ton bouquin "sur la couleur" parle d'Arthur Gordon Pym !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> encore une fois désolée, Ponk&#8230;
> quoique&#8230; finalement, faire l'inventaire de ses névroses est un pas certes coûteux, voire douloureux, mais c'est un bon début
> Sinon, tu es en plein dans le sujet et tu as parfaitement bien compris la problématique. Passionnant, non ? Même si sans fond&#8230;
> 
> @languille : merci


Oui.

la(n)guille - la déréalisation en architecture ???? (autant j'ai pu faire mon malin sur l'essai sur la chromophobie, autant, là.....)


Bon, plus léger.
Je vous parlais plus haut de la trilogie "Le clan des Otori" - là, j'en suis au deuxième tome. C'est toujours bien écrit, très agréable à lire, mais ça vire un peu au "Barbara Cartland au Japon" et je commence à avoir peur pour la suite...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Novembre 2006)

mon bon ponk, je tenterai un r&#233;sum&#233; sur le sujet un jour, mais il va me falloir un peu de temps pour le pondre... parce que c'est pas le concept le plus &#233;vident qu'il ait manipul&#233; le gars virilio, et de plus c'est pas vraiment une tanche le gars, alors je te dis pas...


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Par contre, la trilogie du clan des Otori par je_ne_sais_plus_qui_non_plus_faudra_un_jour_que_je_me_penche_sur_cette_constance_d'oubli_des_noms_sacredieu! situ&#233;e dans un Japon m&#233;di&#233;val teint&#233; juste ce qu'il faut de fantastique (c'est &#224; dire tr&#232;s peu) est tr&#232;s bien.
> Il y a un style en creux qui &#233;voque bien les silences, les estampes, les peintures, toute cette fa&#231;on de d&#233;crire par la bande, par l'ombre, par le non-dit, qui dans un esprit d'occidental &#233;voque tr&#232;s bien le Japon myst&#233;rieux...
> Bref, j'aime bien.



Lian Hearn 
Elle est australienne et &#233;crit, je crois, aussi sous un autre pseudo des livres pour enfants.
J'ai beaucoup aim&#233; aussi ! On s'y retrouve plong&#233; dans le japon m&#233;di&#233;val sans tomber dans le roman exotique pour occidentaux contemporain comme par exemple la s&#233;rie du cercle de jade de Fr&#232;ches (m&#234;me pas pu finir le premier tome  )


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Lian Hearn
> Elle est australienne et écrit, je crois, aussi sous un autre pseudo des livres pour enfants.
> J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi ! On s'y retrouve plongé dans le japon médiéval sans tomber dans le roman exotique pour occidentaux contemporain comme par exemple la série du cercle de jade de Frèches (même pas pu funir le premier tome  )


Ben si vous voulez du Japon médiéval, je ne peux que vous conseillez ça :




​suivi de 




​
C'est tout simplement formidable :love:


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2006)

Faudra que je jette un oeil &#224; cet essai car, _a priori_, je n'en vois pas l'objet : ne serait-ce pas encore une fois non pas l'&#233;laboration d'une synth&#232;se &#224; partir de l'exp&#233;rience mais vouloir &#224; toute force faire entrer l'exp&#233;rience dans le cadre pr&#233;d&#233;termin&#233; d'une id&#233;e ou concept auquel l'on croit.
Parce que la chromophobie, dit comme &#231;a, j'ai un peu de mal &#224; y croire ... Surtout depuis l'antiquit&#233; !! Aujourd'hui, on peut s'amuser &#224; &#231;a, mais pour les temps pass&#233;s, non, l&#224;, je ne vois pas.

Ceci me rappelle alors un magnifique livre sur le bleu, tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant et qui, AMHA, ressortit &#224; la premi&#232;re cat&#233;gorie des essais : "Bleu, histoire d'une couleur" de Michel Pastoureau.




PS : ce serait chouette si, au lieu d'utiliser 'solutionner', que je trouve laid comme tout, on utilisait 'r&#233;soudre', qui fait parfaitement l'affaire.


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ben si vous voulez du Japon médiéval, je ne peux que vous conseillez ça :
> 
> C'est tout simplement formidable :love:




Merci ! Noté pour ma prochaine descente dans une librairie !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Est ce que vous aimez la science fiction ?

Ce genre de lecture m'a fait flipper pendant longtemps (trop crédule que j'étais) et puis petit à petit je me suis mis à les dévorer parce qu'ils déforment une réalité que j'arrive pas forcément à appréhender et du coup ... enfin bon. 

Je vous présente "Le successeur de Pierre" de Jean Michel Truong.

Le récit se passe en 2032 après JC, mais est lié à un manuscrit découvert en l'an 628 et qui réapparait à l'époque de la narration. J'aime bien ces récits où des évènements passés viennent perturber l'action et quand l'auteur nous laisse des indices au goutte à goutte.

Extrait :

"De la grande peste, Tash ne savait que ce que les anciens lui avait enseigné. Bien avant sa naissance, un virus satanique - né, comme toute authentique diablerie, de la haine et de l'habileté  d'un homme - avait terrassé la planète. En quelques années, un tiers de l'humanité avait péri. A la suite de cette catastrophe, une idée avait germé dans les hautes sphères du pacte. Elle tenait en deux mots : Zéro Contact. Pour éviter la propagation du mal et prévenir sa répétition, le plus simple était de prohiber tout contact physique. La survie de l'espèce humaine était à ce prix. Pas une voix ne s'était élevée pour critiquer la proposition, ou s'il s'en était trouvé, nul ne l'avait entendue. Les _think-thanks_ huppés avaient établi de savantes projections, les cénacles savants débattus, les ingénieurs calculé, les politiques délibéré et pour finir l'on avait accouché de la Convention internationale Zéro Contact, qui rendait légale la plus grande entreprise de _re-engineering_ des populations jamais osée dans l'histoire de l'humanité, le Grand Enfermement."

Voilà le contexte, des pyramides de cocons où les gens sont connectés entre eux par le web, où des robots de manutention viennent apporter ce que les habitants ont commandés. Des écrans à cristaux liquides leur retransmettant les anciens paysages qui existaient avant TCHERNOBYL II, pour faire leur jogging. Ils se rencontrent sous forme d'avatar sans bouger, chacun dans leur bulle. Une peur de l'extérieur qui les empêchent d'aller vérifier ce qui s'y passe. Ils n'ont même pas l'envie de voir puisqu'ils sont nés enfermés. 

Et puis ... si j'en dis plus y'a plus de suspens.

PS : Bobby tu lis par obligation ?


----------



## spud34 (13 Novembre 2006)

Généralement, je ne supporte que la lecture de polars américains mais là, je lis la Femme Nue de Desmond Morris, un zoologue de formation, qui diissèque le corps de la femme avec des points de vue anthropologique, ethnologique, sociologique et j'en passe. C'est tout simplement passionant, que l'on soit une femme ou un homme, bien sûr:love:


----------



## NathalieT (15 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> *Brrrrr*
> 
> Mais ça me fait penser à quelque chose non ?
> 
> (et ils se reproduisent comment ? )



Ce ne serait pas ça par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> *Brrrrr*
> 
> Mais ça me fait penser à quelque chose non ?
> 
> (et ils se reproduisent comment ? )



A la réalité mais amplifiée X 100  

Et ben par inséminations artificielles et vers 5/6 ans les enfants ont leurs propres cocons mais la fin est positive  ...



NathalieT a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas ça par hasard ?



Ecrit en 1957 ! Je vais de suite me procurer ce "Face aux feux du soleil" de Isaac Asimov


----------



## NathalieT (15 Novembre 2006)

Je te conseille également le premier volet "Les robots de l'aube" et le troisième, "face aux feux du soleil".
Et si tu accroches, toute la série de Fondation, du même auteur.

C'est de la très bonne SF, que je relis régulièrement

Bonne lecture !


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2006)

Je dois &#234;tre en Teflon&#174; : je n'accroche pas ...


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2006)

Lu r&#233;cemment : "La formule pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e du professeur" de Yoko Ogawa.





Un roman que je trouve typiquemement japonais centr&#233; sur un personnage assez en vogue (pour qui a vu Memento ou a lu des romans de Martin Suter, entre autres) : un professeur de Math&#233;matiques, plut&#244;t c&#226;l&#233; (sinon g&#233;nial), qui n'a plus de m&#233;moire imm&#233;diate ou si peu : il ne se souvient que des derni&#232;res 80 minutes. C'est sympa comme tout, d'autant que l'on y &#233;voque la po&#233;sie de l'arithm&#233;tique, &#224; laquelle je suis sensible mais qui reste une sorte d'oxymore pour beaucoup ... 

Tout autre sujet : "Trois le&#231;ons sur la soci&#233;t&#233; post-industrielle" de Daniel Cohen




C'est int&#233;ressant pour les novices (dont je fais partie) car bien expos&#233;. J'avais d&#233;j&#224; lu "La mondialisation et ses ennemis" du m&#234;me auteur, encore un bon livre accessible et intelligent.

Enfin, je ne laisserai pas passer l'occasion : pour une fois, je pense que l'on peut souligner aujourd'hui un anniversaire. D'habitude, ce genre de choses m'agace au plus haut point, mais force est de constater que, malheureusement, l'auteur dont il s'agit est injustement oubli&#233; : il y a trois si&#232;cles, tr&#233;passait Pierre Bayle. Un type bien dont tout le monde se fiche pas mal alors qu'il a d&#233;fendu des principes de libre-arbitre et de libert&#233; individuelle sous le r&#232;gne de Louis XIV, tout en cherchant &#224; d&#233;montrer la vanit&#233; des superstitions ... Un chr&#233;tien (protestant en l'occurrence) qui &#233;crit, en plein XVIIe  que les ath&#233;es ne sont pas d'horribles affreux et qu'avoir une morale n'est pas l'apanage des croyants (loin s'en faut), je trouve que c'est pas mal. Qui plus est, il ne me semble pas qu'il manie l'ironie mordante ou l'attaque _ad hominem_ dans ses argumentations, ce qui est tout &#224; son honneur.
Bref, quelqu'un de recommandable dont la plupart des oeuvres sont inaccessibles au grand public (un tour en librairie le prouvera ais&#233;ment). Signalons quand m&#234;me que les "Pens&#233;es diverses sur la com&#232;te" ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;dit&#233;es &#224; la Pl&#233;iade dans le deuxi&#232;me volume consacr&#233; aux Libertins du XVII&#232;me si&#232;cle.




Il y a aussi un livre d'extraits du m&#234;me texte dans le livre suivant :





Bonnes f&#234;tes &#224; tous les lecteurs.


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2006)

juste parce que &#231;a trainait sur une table&#8230; et que c'est vraiment bien.


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2007)

Reçu la Ligne de faille en cadeau. Prix Fémina de cette année, écrivaine canadienne anglaise. Elle vit à Paris depuis des lustres. 

Je ne suis pas un fan de Huston (habituellement, elle m'ennuie), mais avec ce dernier roman, c'est réussi.


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Janvier 2007)

J'avais déja dévoré 6-7 Manchette en poches mais  à Nöel  j'ai recu ca  ! 






On y retrouve tout ses romans, des fragments inédits, des notes, une bd avec tardi, ....

C'est juste génial...


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> J'avais déja dévoré 6-7 Manchette en poches mais  à Nöel  j'ai recu ca  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, Manchette :love: 
Un bien beau cadeau !
Pour ma part, je lis le volume 1 de Simenon en Pléiades. C'est une drôle d'idée d'éditer Simenon dans cette collection, mais quel plaisir


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> J'avais déja dévoré 6-7 Manchette en poches mais  à Nöel  j'ai recu ca  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas mieux


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

pour vous donner une id&#233;e : la d&#233;dicace dit :
&#224; bob marley
et &#231;a commence comme &#231;a :

&#171;Je m'appelle jeanne Mass et je suis videur au Coconut Caf&#233;. Mon groupe de musique pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; c'est les Gilles Deleuzes et j'ai pas mal d'amis dans le show-biz. En ce moment j'ai envie de faire l'amour avec des pigeons mais je n'ai pas les moyens alors je compense e n matant des DVD.&#187;

tout le bouquin est dans ce ton l&#224;.
bonne lecture.


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2007)

.. Merci Grug de m'avoir donné envie de l lire ce superbe roman de *Nancy Huston...* qui attendait sur ma pile de livres...

*"Ligne de faille"*  Un arbre les racines vers le ciel..., une marche en arrière dans le temps avec les yeux de ces 4 générations d'enfants . Je me suis régalée de le lire... On aurait presque envie de le lire à l'envers...
Et Toujours cette émotion, forte, poignante des romans de N.Huston... Encore une fois elle nous montre que l'Amour n'a pas de frontières.


Et puis une découverte...  Pour ceux qui aiment les polars décalés...

*La trilogie que nous laisse Stieg Larsson...* Né en 1954, Stieg Larsson était journaliste-écrivain, ancien reporter de guerre en Afrique et rédacteur en chef dune revue suédoise  "Expo" observatoire des manifestations ordinaire du fascisme. Il est décédé brutalement en 2004, juste après avoir remis à son éditeur les trois tomes de la trilogie Millénium dont le premier  :"Les hommes qui naimaient pas les femmes", le deuxième  "la fille qui rêvait d'un bidon d'essence et d'une allumette" et le troisième "La Reine dans le palais des courants d'air" qui sont publiés chez Acte Sud.




La première phrase du livre de Stieg Larsson... *"La Fille qui rêvait dun bidon dessence et dune allumette. Millénium 2"





*
*"Elle était attachée* sur une étroite couchette au cadre en acier. Des courroies de cuir l'emprisonnaient et un harnais lui maintenait la cage thoracique....."

Avec
*Mikael Blomkvist* journaliste brillant et révolté...   *Lisbeth Salander* : petit bout de femme  asociale et déroutante, attachante et douée dexceptionnels talents dinvestigation. À eux deux ils nous entraînent dans des histoires rocambolesques pleines d'événements,de détails et de suspends....


Contrairement à  dautres romans policiers, si efficaces soient-ils, les siens ne soublient pas une fois refermés. Et surtout on a pas envie de le fermer bien au chaud sous la couette.:rateau:

Bon j'ai lu Millénium 2 en premier, je n'avais trouvé que ce tome, je viens de mettre la main sur le Millénium1,


----------



## Kreck (9 Février 2007)

macelene a dit:


> .. Merci Grug de m'avoir donné envie de l lire ce superbe roman de *Nancy Huston...* qui attendait sur ma pile de livres...
> 
> *"Ligne de faille"*  Un arbre les racines vers le ciel..., une marche en arrière dans le temps avec les yeux de ces 4 générations d'enfants . Je me suis régalée de le lire... On aurait presque envie de le lire à l'envers...
> Et Toujours cette émotion, forte, poignante des romans de N.Huston... Encore une fois elle nous montre que l'Amour n'a pas de frontières.
> ...



Je relis l'Iliade, c'est bien  
Autrement, l'émission Mauvais Genre sur France Culture a consacré une partie d'une de ses dernières émissions à Millenium, je dois encore avoir le podcast...


----------



## clochelune (12 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mon dernier bon bouquin est "La Gen&#232;se de l'orthographe fran&#231;aise" de Bernard Cerquiglini.
> Je sais, &#231;a fait s&#233;rieux (et &#231;a l'est) mais c'est vraiment passionnant, pour peu que l'on s'int&#233;resse au fran&#231;ais et aux enjeux politiques d'une langue nationale.
> L'auteur est tr&#232;s caustique donc &#233;vite de pontifier : &#231;a d&#233;gage pas mal, m&#234;me.
> 
> ...



B. Cerquiglini, c'&#233;tait un de mes profs en DEUG de lettres &#224; Paris7!
il a aussi fait un petit bouquin sur Lewis Carroll et les traductions de Jabberwocky &#233;dit&#233; au Castor Astral!

en ce moment je lis la biographie d'Assouline sur Herg&#233;, super intro au monde du p&#232;re de Tintin, mais surtout une approche historique et sociale de l'auteur et de l'&#233;dition (journaux, hebdo) pendant et apr&#232;s la guerre... vraiment passionnant!


----------



## clochelune (12 Février 2007)

oh yoko hogawa!! 
tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant, &#233;criture &#233;trange assez charnelle je trouve!

dans la litt&#233;rature japonaise il y a haruki murakami qui a une &#233;criture tr&#232;s prenante, allant un peu dans les ouvertures sombres... j'avais ador&#233; sa "chronique de l'oiseau &#224; ressort"

pastoureau et sonhistoire de bleu, oui aussi! il vient de sortir une histoire de l'ours (je n'ai plus le titre exact)

houellebecq, pas mal mais bon trop grosses chevilles je trouve, dommage car il y avait malgr&#233; tout des choses int&#233;ressantes dans "la possibilit&#233; d'une &#238;le"

un peu comme werber que j'ai beaucoup suivi (sa trilogie sur les fourmis &#233;tait originale quand m&#234;me) mais qui commence &#224; me lasser &#224; pr&#233;sent!

j'avais ador&#233; le dernier opus de sylvie germain "magnus" roman avec une &#233;criture tr&#232;s po&#233;tique parlant de la shoah, citant des extraits de paul celan, &#233;crit  comme sa fugue de mort...

je compte aussi lire "lignes de failles" de nancy huston

Pessoa, oui, et Michaux aussi dans un autre style!
mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s restent Artaud et Rilke et Paz!!


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2007)

Bin dis donc ... Tu as d&#233;terr&#233; des posts vieux de deux ans ...  
Les derniers en date : "Le monde moderne et la question juive" d'Edgar Morin. Chaudement Recommand&#233;.
Les "Exercices de style" de Queneau [la parution du second volume des romans du m&#234;me est une bonne occasion pour les relire].
Et en cours :
"La myst&#233;rieuse flamme de la reine Loana" de Eco. Plut&#244;t mieux que ses pr&#233;c&#233;dents romans.
"Pens&#233;es diverses sur la com&#232;te" de Pierre Bayle
"Histoire des Droites enFrance [T1. Politique]"
"L'empire gr&#233;co-romain" de Paul Veyne


----------



## Saltabadil (13 Février 2007)

En tant que libraire, j'ai parfois quelques avantages, et notamment celui de recevoir des services de presse pour des livres pas encore sortis... 
Je suis donc en train de lire "Jonathan Strange et Mr Norrell" de Susanna Clarke, qui sort le mois prochain. L'éditeur devrait faire un petit battage médiatique, deux éditions seront disponibles (avec le même texte), une avec couverture blanche, l'autre avec couverture noire.
Passons au contenu : Imaginez un Harry Potter pour adultes qui serait écrit par un mélange de Jane Austen et d'Alexandre Dumas. Une sorte de roman faussement historique et faussement fantastique, tout cela parsemé d'un humour typiquement anglais. C'est surprenant au départ, mais on se laisse bien vite prendre dans l'histoire. Je ne l'ai pas encore terminé, mais je le recommande déjà vivement !

  

PS : il est bien entendu déjà disponible en anglais...


----------



## clochelune (13 Février 2007)

eh oui Bompi, je fouille les archives des sujets qui m'int&#233;ressent!!

r&#233;cemment j'avais lu "le monde d'hier" de Zweig, vraiment un superbe essai personnel et retra&#231;ant tout un pan de l'histoire
son "Marie-Antoinette" m'avait plu lui aussi!

j'ai eu un choc quand j'avais lu "le bruit et la fureur" de Faulkner, &#233;criture superbe, et ce parti pris de se mettre dans la peau d'un &#234;tre simple d'esprit, &#231;a permet des narrations particuli&#232;res, et aussi ses sauts de chronologie reli&#233;s &#224; certains sensations (du coup je pense &#224; la recherche de Proust lue int&#233;gralement dans mes derni&#232;res vacances en Bretagne!)
l&#224; je compte aussi lire un essai de Paule Th&#233;venin sur Antonin Artaud (Paule Th&#233;venin a &#233;t&#233; l'&#233;dititrice de ses oeuvres compl&#232;tes chez Gallimard. &#224; pr&#233;sent c'est l'une des profs que j'ai eu en Licence de lettres qui s'ocupe beaucoup d'Artaud, Evelyne Grossman qui a &#233;dit&#233; un Quarto consacr&#233; &#224; Artaud et des volumes parus en po&#233;sie/gallimard... mais Paule Th&#233;venin prenait tout d'Artaud, il me semble qu'Evelyne Grossman l'approche mais selon ses propres domaines de recherches, alors que Paule Th&#233;venin &#233;tait &#224; l'&#233;coute exclusive de ce dernier. ne pas oublier qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; un de ses secr&#233;taires du vivant d'Artaud)

et "le rideau" de Kundera (j'avais aim&#233; "testaments trahis" et je suis de pr&#232;s toute son oeuvre, Kundera m'est tr&#232;s proche beaucoup, et aussi le fait d'&#234;tre pass&#233; de sa langue natale au fran&#231;ais car je suis int&#233;ress&#233;e de pr&#232;s par ce qui concerne la traduction, le bilinguisme)

"Un barrage contre le pacifique" de Duras a aussi &#233;t&#233; un petit choc!! Yann Andr&#233;a avait d'ailleurs lui aussi &#233;t&#233; le secr&#233;taire de Duras et il a &#233;crit un beau t&#233;moignage (le nom m'&#233;chappe "Cet amour-l&#224;" je crois!) qui a &#233;t&#233; mis en film  par la r&#233;alisatrice des "enfants du si&#232;cle" (sur Musset et Sand)

&#233;dit : et mon compagnon pour la Saint-Valentin m'a demand&#233; "Voyage au bout de la nuit" illustr&#233; par Tardi!


----------



## Burzum (24 Février 2007)

Malcom Lawry 
Au dessous du volcan






Au-dessous du volcan est un de ces livres qui se gravent à jamais dans la mémoire. Par-delà les années, on se souvient des circonstances dans lesquelles on a découvert Quauhnahuac, la ville située au pied du Popocatepetl, de lenvoûtement subi au bout de quelques pages et de la chute dans le mescal et dans le désespoir [] Appelez cela comme vous voudrez - un «livre-culte», un des chefs-duvre du XXe siècle ou «une sorte de Divine Comédie ivre», pour reprendre la formule de Maurice Blanchot -, ce bouquin grandiose vous éblouit à la première lecture et vous révèle des richesses inépuisables chaque fois que vous replongez dedans.
Malcolm Lowry (1909-1957) y a mis tout ce quil avait dans le ventre et sur le cur, tout ce qui lui donnait envie de vivre et de mourir. Poivrot typiquement britannique, il a fait de son héros un consul de Sa Majesté tombé au dernier degré de la déchéance éthylique. Grand voyageur et marin au long cours, il lui a donné un passé dofficier de marine. Il sest inspiré dun premier mariage malheureux pour peindre les retrouvailles déchirantes du consul et de sa femme Yvonne. Ses passions, ses obsessions transparaissent dans tous ses personnages, qui représentent chacun une part de lui-même. Et derrière lhistoire en apparence très simple dune épave humaine échouée dans une petite cité mexicaine, Lowry laisse entrevoir une multitude de références, de Dante à Melville et à la Kabbale. Un exemple de cette complexité: le roman compte douze chapitres, tient dans les douze mois dune année et se déroule en douze heures, le 2 décembre 1938 - jour des Morts. Par un extraordinaire tour de force, labondance des symboles nalourdit jamais le récit; elle lui donne au contraire une profondeur vertigineuse. (Didier Sénécal, Lire, juillet 1995 / août 1995).

Un chef-duvre comme il n en a pas dix par siècle  (Paul Morelle, Le Monde).

http://www.incipitblog.com/index.php/2005/08/22/malcolm-lowry-au-dessous-du-volcan-1947/


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2007)

Et toi tu en as pens&#233; quoi ?


----------



## Burzum (24 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Et toi tu en as pensé quoi ?



Magnifique, génial, incomparable.


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

Le week-end dernier, j'ai lu un excellent petit livre, fort instructif.
*"1885 : le tournant colonial de la République
*_Jules Ferry contre Georges Clemenceau, et autres affrontements parlementaires sur la conquête coloniale_"




Aux édition La Découverte/Poche
Il s'agit de larges extraits des débats parlementaires de juillet et décembre 1885 préalables aux votes de crédit pour, respectivement, une campagne militaire à Madagascar et la poursuite de celle au Tonkin.
C'est intéressant à de nombreux titres :

 les enjeux sont clairement énoncés et on voit bien les objectifs de chacun des intervenants
 on peut constater qu'il y a eu vraiment débat sur le sujet de colonisation
 on peut aussi constater que certaines questions se posaient déjà à l'époque comme cinquante, soixante-dix ou cent quinze ans plus tard ; qu'il n'y avait aucune "naïveté" de la part des intervenants [sur la question des droits de l'homme, du droit international etc.]
 on voit le parlement au travail et on se dit que les députés peuvent faire du bon boulot (quelle que soit l'issue du vote) ; en ces temps de campagne électorale [législatives sous peu], c'est plutôt bien venu
on a un parallèle saisissant, y compris dans le discours, avec notre époque de mondialisation : _c'était_ une époque de mondialisation
L'introduction est orientée (les choix de son auteur sont clairs) mais on a le choix de suivre telle ou telle argumentation dans le cours des débats.
Bref, un vrai travail d'historien, abordable [un français facile à lire] et court [150 pages].
_N.B. : Certains seront peut-être surpris par Jules Ferry ...
_
Toujours de l'histoire : "Le fascisme en action", de Robert O. Paxton [Points Seuil]. Je n'en suis qu'au premier tiers mais c'est déjà très intéressant.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mars 2007)

MERCI!


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2007)

Hmm....
On peut aussi s'amuser avec &#231;a ...




histoire d'&#233;quilibrer ...


----------



## Kreck (7 Mars 2007)

Je suis en train de lire Ulysse.
Au moins pour la vingtième fois.
Mais cette fois, je le termine.
Cette fois, je le termine.
Cette fois, je le termine.
Cette fois...
:rateau:


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2007)

Si tu y parviens, je r&#233;essaye  [quel d&#233;fi].


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Je suis en train de lire Ulysse.
> Au moins pour la vingtième fois.
> Mais cette fois, je le termine.
> Cette fois, je le termine.
> ...



Et dès que t'as terminé, il ne te restera plus qu'a attaquer Finnegans's wake 
(autant je trouve Ulysse facile à lire, autant j'avoue que pour l'heure je me suis cassé les dents sur l'autre  : toujours une bonne excuse pour passer à autre chose avant d'aller très loin)


----------



## Kreck (7 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et d&#232;s que t'as termin&#233;, il ne te restera plus qu'a attaquer Finnegans's wake
> (autant je trouve Ulysse facile &#224; lire, autant j'avoue que pour l'heure je me suis cass&#233; les dents sur l'autre  : toujours une bonne excuse pour passer &#224; autre chose avant d'aller tr&#232;s loin)



Je ne dirai pas qu'Ulysse est facile &#224; lire, mais qu'il reste lisible, contrairement &#224; Finnegans wake, c'est certain. Au fond, je me demande quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ces oeuvres  Mais pour la premi&#232;re fois je lis Ulysse en me laissant bercer, sans essayer de vraiment comprendre, en laissant derri&#232;re moi les notes accompagnant l'ouvrage (j'ai l'&#233;dition pl&#233;iade, monumentale par son annotation). Peut-&#234;tre est-ce &#231;a la clef de ce livre : se laisser porter par les pens&#233;es de ses personnages, absconses, parfois sans int&#233;r&#234;t, parfois pertinentes, sans chercher &#224; vraiment tout d&#233;crypter. Mais cela fait-il d'Ulysse un chef d'oeuvre ? J'ai mon id&#233;e sur cette question... 

Bompi : je te tiens au courant !


----------



## Nexka (8 Mars 2007)

Un livre que j'ai découvert au canada totalement par hasard:

"Dieu et nous seul pouvons" de Michel Folco. (c'est un livre Français)


Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise, quand en commençant à lire, je me suis retrouvée au milieu du Rouergue, dont je suis en partie originaire, et pourtant séparée par 6000 km :rateau: . Bon c'est le Rouergue de la fin du 17e siècle, avec ses seigneurs, ses loups et ses bourreaux...
Le livre parle de la lignée Pibrac, les exécuteurs de Bellerocaille dans l'Aveyron.  C'est écrit d'un ton léger et plein d'humour.  

Un extrait:

_"Tout d'abord, sachez, Monsieur l'Exécuteur, que votre lettre de commission ne concerne que les hautes oeuvres, je veux dire par hautes oeuvres toute action de justice se pratiquant sur un échafaud, sur une potence ou un bûcher. les basses oeuvres, dénommées ainsi parce qu'elles se pratiquent au niveau du sol et parfois à genoux, sont le monopole exclusif de Bertrand Beaulouis, maître geôlier de la prison baronniale. Si vous êtes tenu à décapiter, à pendre, à brûler et à rouer, vous ne pouvez en aucun cas exposer au pilori ou au carcan, comme il vous est interdit de forcer l'amende, de flétrir, de fustiger, de mutiler, d'appliquer la question ordinaire comme extraordinaire."_

C'est une trilogie, il y a deux autre livres qui suivent:

- Un loup est un loup
- En avant comme avant

Si vous avez envie de rigoler, je vous les conseille.  :love:


----------



## takamaka (9 Mars 2007)

Un livre que j'ai r&#233;-ouvert, "Le port de la Mer de Glace" de Dominique Potard aux Editions Gu&#233;rin.
C'est frais, dr&#244;le, ca se boit comme un cul-sec.

*Petit topo*
Au coeur d'un village oubli&#233; en amont de Chamonix, l'histoire d&#233;bute au comptoir d'un bar (un peu comme ici en fait&#8230 gouvern&#233; par un Amiral. L'horoscope y est lu avec d&#233;votion, la Reine d'Angleterre se fait su&#231;er en public _(dans le texte)_ et Clint Eastwood ne dit jamais bonjour!

Entre mer et montagne, allons boire un coup &#224; Val-Mis&#232;re&#8230;

:style:


----------



## mathiasb (10 Mars 2007)

Vous connaisez pas rougemuraille????


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2007)

??


----------



## takamaka (11 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ??


Laisses b&#233;ton, mathiasb est bourr&#233;


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Mars 2007)

A quiconque veut devenir journaliste il est un ouvrage indispensable :love::




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2007)

Pour m'offrir un peu de détente entre deux bouquins rébarbatifs, je me suis offert" Cosa Nostra, _Histoire de la mafia sicilienne de 1860 à nos jours_" de John Dickie.

Le sujet en lui-même est de toute façon assez fascinant, en plus de ça l'auteur est sérieux, carré, et il sait écrire.
C'est pas le cas de tous.

Je n'en ai lu qu'une trentaine de pages, mais je sais déjà que je peux vous le conseiller.
_En plus ça permet de remonter un fil kipupaducu._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Je note.

En ce moment je suis plutôt sur une grande fresque de l'humanité, oui c'est quand même Jacques Attali et ça s'appelle L'homme nomade.

Vous vous demandez c'est qui les Huns en fait par rapport aux wisigoth, et puis les goths mais aussi les indo-européens, les turcs, les mongols, les sarmates, les burgondes, les scythes, les germains, les celte, les gaulois, les saxons, les teutons, les vikings ! Enfin tous ces peuples là mais aussi homo sapiens sapiens, la cité de Babylone, les barbares de chaque époque ... Rome, L'islam, les juifs, les catholiques, la Chine, l'Inde ... ect ect ... 

Le livre retrace tous les déplacements des peuples connus et qui ont laissés quelques traces et leur sédentarisation ou pas, de la préhistoire jusqu'à nos jours. 
De quoi lire et revenir sur quelques points parce que ça fait pas mal de peuple dans un bouquin !


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Vous vous demandez c'est qui les Huns en fait par rapport aux wisigoth, et puis les goths mais aussi les indo-européens, les turcs, les mongols
> 
> De quoi lire et revenir sur quelques points parce que ça fait pas mal de peuple dans un bouquin !



Je n'ai pas lu celui d'Attali : en fait je n'ai jamais eu trop envie de lire ses bouquins  mais celui-là, je jetterai un oeil, le thème des peuples nomades est un beau thème.

Sur ce thème (je n'ose pas dire dans le même genre puisque je n'ai même pas feuilleté celui d'Attali), il y a un bouquin superbe, "l'empire des steppes" de René Grousset. Il se limite aux peuples ayant leur origine du côté de la Mongolie et des steppes d'Asie centrale mais il y a là, en plus du savoir, un souffle épique qui m'a toujours ravi. Et là aussi, on est submergé par les peuples et les énumérations de noms (turcs, mongols, chinois).

C'est de l'histoire à la Michelet, il y a pire comme référence


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

J'essaye d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment d'accrocher sur le Dan Brown qu'on m'a offert : Forteresse Digitale, mais j'y arrive d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas.

Pourtant j'aime bien sa fa&#231;on d'&#233;crire, mais l&#224;, y'a rien &#224; faire&#8230; Ca vient p'tet de l'histoire typique am&#233;ricaine, presque fa&#231;on Dallas, les feu de l'amour, que j'ai jamais pu blairer.

Bref j'ai l'impression de lire une mauvaise, tr&#232;s mauvaise s&#233;rie B de t&#233;loche.


Dommage, apr&#232;s le dernier Bernard Cornwell (Le 4eme cavalier), que je ne peux que conseiller &#224; tous ceux qui aiment les r&#233;cits d'aventures moyen&#226;geux. Ces bouquins sont toujours aussi prenant. Tr&#232;s souvent en trilogie, mais jamais r&#233;barbatif, je me r&#233;gale a les d&#233;vorer.

Finalement, vais p'tet relire le dernier cornwell et foutre dan brown &#224; la poubelle.


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2007)

*Un dîner de sanglots* de Franck Quélen _(Seuil/Baleine Noire)_.



​
J'avais déjà lu son *Je tue Ils* _(Cylibris)_ il y a 2 ans (J'avais beaucoup apprécié ce roman à plusieurs voix, particulièrement dans sa mise en page, le récit de chaque personnage ayant sa propre typo, sa propre mise en page).

Une curieuse rencontre mène Nicolas à aller dîner dans la grande maison qui le fascinait enfant, lui et ses camarades de classe, des années auparavant.
Une plongée dans une atmosphère lourde, pesante. Petit à petit, la sensation de plaisir, puis de gêne se fait oppression. Qui sont les membres de cette famille qui l'attire tant et de qui il aimerait tant se faire accepter ? Au fur et à mesure de la soirée, puis de la nuit, il doit se confronter à ses propres terreurs, ses propres zones d'ombres que semble faire émerger chaque question, chaque rencontre avec ces hôtes.
Un roman quasi gothique à l'écriture recherchée, une visite des méandres d'une maison quasi vivante et étouffante, dont les recoins sont à l'image des personnalités torturées de ses occupants et invités.

L'ingéniosité et la simplicité de la mise en mots des dernières pages est remarquable :love:

Coup de cur claustrophobe


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Avril 2007)

mouahaha! 

  





Sans queue ni tête, qu'on reprenne au milieu, au début ou par la fin, idem pas besoin de se remémorer le tout, c'est génial!

   :love: 

Et dire que je connaissais pas Lapinot 

:rose: :love: 

Style le lapin!


----------



## Kreck (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai découvert Lapinot et Trodheim avec Vacances de Printemps, pour lequel je garde un coup de coeur:love: :love: . En revanche, grosse colère avec "La vie comme elle vient"... Lapinot, mort ? Et puis quoi encore


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Mai 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> J'ai découvert Lapinot et Trodheim avec Vacances de Printemps, pour lequel je garde un coup de coeur:love: :love: . En revanche, grosse colère avec "La vie comme elle vient"... Lapinot, mort ? Et puis quoi encore



Quoi? y a une bd où Lapinot meurt???? oh non!


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> J'ai découvert Lapinot et Trodheim avec Vacances de Printemps, pour lequel je garde un coup de coeur:love: :love: . En revanche, grosse colère avec "La vie comme elle vient"... Lapinot, mort ? Et puis quoi encore




T'es malade d'annoncer les choses de cette manière


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Quoi? y a une bd où Lapinot meurt???? oh non!



Un certain Jerry Tongdeum le refait vivre sur Internet. Comme il avait déjà fait le coup (avec Frantico), il n'est pas incertain que Tongdeum ne soit pas Trondheim


----------



## Kreck (1 Mai 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Un certain Jerry Tongdeum le refait vivre sur Internet. Comme il avait déjà fait le coup (avec Frantico), il n'est pas incertain que Tongdeum ne soit pas Trondheim



   
Ce serait formidable ! Ma fille de 8 ans feuilletait des Lapinot avant même de savoir lire. Maintenant, elle les lit "pour de vrai", sauf ce volume que je me refuse (stupidement ?) à lui donner. Coup de coeur de sa part à l'accélérateur atomique, superbe parodie/hommage de/à Spirou. Et coup de boule pour toi pour l'adresse de ce site


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2007)

Je trouve plut&#244;t bien de zigouiller son personnage principal : Conan Doyle a &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de ressusciter Sherlock Holmes devant l'ire de ses lecteurs, c'est heureux qu'il n'en soit pas de m&#234;me pour Trondhem.
Les carottes de Patagonie est un bon souvenir. Je l'avais achet&#233; peu apr&#232;s sa sortie, puis le tirage de t&#234;te. Quelqu'un ne m'a jamais rendu le livre normal (tsss...), signe que cela lui avait beaucoup plu 
Cela a amen&#233; beaucoup d'air frais dans la BD, tout &#231;a : l'Association et les autres "ind&#233;pendants" (enfin plus ou moins).


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2007)

Ecrit en 1848, publié en 1849, _La désobéissance civile*_ de Henry David Thoreau nous délivre le message d'un homme instruit, américain de la côte est, que l'esclavage révolte et qui agit contre son Etat pour le faire cesser, bien avant la Guerre civile qui déchirera les Etats-Unis d'Amérique. Il influencera d'autres penseurs au XIXe siècle et ensuite les Gandhi et autres Luther King, dans leur combat non violent face à l'arbitraire.
Ces quelques pages (_13 seulement !_) ont le mérite d'être simples à lire et de porter un message fort: on ne peut accepter certains actes ou lois de nos gouvernements et si on ne se rebelle pas, alors on est totalement complice et on peut y perdre son âme.

Pour se convaincre que nous pouvons changer certaines choses, c'est dans l'air du temps il me semble.

Les 13 pages en pdf ou LaTeX.

J'ai commencé à lire du même auteur ** _Walden ou La vie dans les bois _.
Déjà à cette époque, cet homme réfléchissait à de choses aussi variées que le "progrès", l'industrialisation, les services, la mode, l'argent facile, le crédit, la question du logement, et à un concept étonnamment d'actualité, la décroissance.


* _Resistance to Civil Government_ (plus connue sous le nom de _Civil Disobedience_)

** J'en parlerai plus tard, avec en regard, le nouveau livre de *Didier Lestrade*, _Cheikh_.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Ecrit en 1848, publié en 1849, _La désobéissance civile*_ de Henry David Thoreau nous délivre le message d'un homme instruit, américain de la côte est, que l'esclavage révolte et qui agit contre son Etat pour le faire cesser, bien avant la Guerre civile qui déchirera les Etats-Unis d'Amérique. Il influencera d'autres penseurs au XIXe siècle et ensuite les Gandhi et autres Luther King, dans leur combat non violent face à l'arbitraire.
> Ces quelques pages (_13 seulement !_) ont le mérite d'être simples à lire et de porter un message fort: on ne peut accepter certains actes ou lois de nos gouvernements et si on ne se rebelle pas, alors on est totalement complice et on peut y perdre son âme.
> 
> Pour se convaincre que nous pouvons changer certaines choses, c'est dans l'air du temps il me semble.
> ...



Camarade co-leader et néanmoins ami , ce sont de saines lectures  A lire également son_ Plaidoyer pour John Brown_ 

L'intérêt/inconvénient avec Thoreau c'est que les libertaires comme les libertariens s'en revendiquent
Jette un oeil à Spooner même si c'est un peu plus "hard"


----------



## Kreck (3 Mai 2007)

En feuilletant un num&#233;ro de The Economist (qui, en passant, est loin d'&#234;tre mon journal pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, mais bon...) je viens d'apprendre la mort de Kurt Vonnegut. C'&#233;tait peut-&#234;tre un auteur &#233;nervant, parfois un peu facile, mais je garde de tr&#232;s bons souvenirs des lectures d'Abattoir 5, du Breakfast du champion et m&#234;me de la parodie qui lui avait consacr&#233; Philip Jos&#233; Farmer avec Le priv&#233; du Cosmos sign&#233; du nom de Kilgore Trout, auteur de science-fiction invent&#233; par Vonnegut, tellement mauvais qu'on ne trouvait ses livres que dans les sex shops... Vonnegut &#233;tait un auteur &#224; la fois dr&#244;le et tragique. A red&#233;couvrir.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2007)

Lectures récentes :

Continuer l'Histoire de *Hubert Védrine*, avec *Adrien Abécassis* et *Mohammed Bouabdallah* : c'est gentil ; un bon exposé de politique contemporaine ; c'est malgré tout un peu creux, avec quelques idées à suivre dans les mois à venir. Cela dit, il trouve un équilibre assez juste entre fanfaronnade et deprime.
Mille ans de langue française : Histoire d'une passion de *Alain Rey*, *Gilles Siouffi* et *Frédéric Duval* : je n'en ai lu que 150 pages pour l'instant mais c'est très intéressant ; d'autant qu'en cette époque de rétrécissement psychologique et moral (retour au nationalisme le plus stupide), la vision est ample et c'est une tentative pour s'inscrire tant dans l'histoire que la géographie ; j'y reviendrai une fois terminé.
La langue orpheline de *Bernard Cerquiglini*, aux Éditions de Minuit ; comme souvent avec l'auteur, c'est vif et cassant et cela remet en perspective certains aspects de la linguistique nationale ; c'est aussi une histoire de l'histoire de la création du français, qui vient compléter les livres qu'il a déjà écrit sur le sujet ; c'est intelligent et (je trouve) passionnant ; j'ajouterais même que c'est roboratif en ces temps de réécriture de l'histoire par les politiques [dont ce n'est pas le boulot, faut-il le rappeler].
La dérive fasciste de *Philippe Burrin*, sur le mouvement vers le fascisme et la collaboration de trois personnalités de gauche de l'entre deux guerres : Jacques Doriot le communistre, Marcel Déat le socialiste et Gaston Bergery le radical ; c'est là encore passionnant et très bien mené ; c'est une très bonne leçon d'histoire, où l'auteur balise bien l'objet de son attention : on peut en tirer des enseignements profitables, d'autant que l'on évite manichéisme et le prêt-à-penser ; Philippe Burrin exprime son désaccord avec la théorie de Zeev Sternhell [à laquelle je souscris, personnellement] et c'en est d'autant plus intéressant : cela fait un angle de vision différent _et_ enrichissant.
Voilà pour l'instant.


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

a tiens, je suis retombé sur ça il y a peu :






je me rend compte que je ne l'avais jamais finis :rateau:


----------



## Kreck (8 Mai 2007)

Aaaahh, Ballard...
IGH, Crash, La foire aux atrocités :rateau: 
Mais, bon, celui-là, je ne l'ai pas lu


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Mai 2007)

Le temps de chien : une aventure rocambolesque de Sigmund Freud





Superbe! 

Une autre découverte venue de l'Association. Enfin, je suis pas sur que l'auteur Manu Larcenet en faisait partie, m'enfin, c'est rocambolesque quand même!  

Dommage que Spot (le chien) meurt à la fin. Moi qui était habituée à "tout est bien qui finit bien", va falloir que je revoie mes références.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_"Cosmos" de Witold Gombrowicz dans l'&#233;dition Folio parce que j'aime pas les descriptions et que &#231;a n'en finit plus de descriptions afin d'&#233;tablir les plans d'une cosmogonie, d'un polar, d'une mani&#232;re de regarder, de foutages de langages, de bubultumububus, et de choses clou&#233;es, pendues, ventrues, verrues, et ces fl&#234;ches, elles m&#232;nent &#224; quoi ? hein ? enfin, tant que les l&#232;vres pendent&#8230; 

sinon, vous pouvez choisir de lire "La Pornographie" du m&#234;me auteur, je me souviens que la couverture faisait fantasmer un de mes ex-beau-p&#232;re qui devait croire que les auteurs polonais en savaient plus que les japonais sur &#8230; 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2007)

c'est Maurice qui va &#234;tre content


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> c'est Maurice qui va être content



FEU Maurice...


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> FEU Maurice...



vous l'avez quand meme pas mangé???


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> vous l'avez quand meme pas mangé???




non, c'est un poisson pilote...


----------



## Kreck (17 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le temps de chien : une aventure rocambolesque de Sigmund Freud
> 
> Superbe!
> 
> ...




Ah ! Larcenet avait déja mis en scène Sigmund Freud dans une aventure décapante :rateau: 

Voir la pièce jointe 14245​


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

J'ai vraiment bien aimé ce bouquin, j'ai déjà envie de le relire, c'est bcp trop court !


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Pour rench&#233;rir sur toi, jptk, voil&#224; *un lien qui peut renseigner sur son contenu et le style de l'auteur&#8230;
> *_(toi qui as lu le livre, tu me diras peut-&#234;tre qu'au fond, mon impression est fausse ou abusive, mais la lecture de cette critique m'&#233;voque immanquablement&#8230;  Vian&#8230; ?!)_
> 
> En 99, j'avais lu _*Edmond Ganglion et fils*_&#8230; qui relatait les aventures cafardeuses et loufoques de deux croque-morts aux prises avec un dr&#244;le de mort...
> ...



Comme le monde est petit, ton lien pointe sur Benzine, je connais bien le type qui dirige ce webzine, ceci dit c'est pas par ce biais que je l'ai d&#233;couvert, peut-&#234;tre parce que c'&#233;tait le prix france inter 2005, probable.

Je vais lire ses autres livres en tout cas. Oui Vian c'est s&#251;r, pour le rapport &#224; la mati&#232;re et &#224; l'&#233;trange, le surr&#233;alisme des situations et cette impression que tout d&#233;gouline un peu, que tout est poisseux, un truc qui revient aussi souvent chez Vian, ce monde qu'il imagine comme &#231;a. Et puis aussi la po&#233;sie des situations, la simplicit&#233; des personnages et le labeur je dirais, la sale besogne qu'on retrouve aussi chez Vian il me semble.


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



* Grug en©ule Maurice ! *​
et tout ça en restant dans le sujet


Pour paraphraser un inusable du roman de Gare :


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2007)

je me suis lancer la dedans


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Juin 2007)

Je l'ai lu il y a longtemps, je voulais le poster il y a longtemps, et puis le temps passe et on oublie, et on a pas le temps... et tout est expliqué dans ce livre : c'est la première fois que je lisais un amour aussi profond et sincère pour son travail (en l'occurrence, géologue, chercheur de pétrole, et totalement désintéressé...).
Une pure merveille de style, une sobriété exemplaire dans l'expression de ses idées. Un livre que je conseille à tous les gens qui aiment leur travail, et qui ne savent pas expliquer pourquoi...
   







Bref, foncez, c'est superbe...

PS : pour ceux qui seraient allergiques au minimalisme, c'est une uvre qui l'est à l'excès...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2007)

Pour ceux qui font collection de BDs, BD Gest' Mac avance &#224; grands pas.

Edit: C'est plut&#244;t l&#224; que j'aurais d&#251; le poster...


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2007)

Cerquiglini je l'avais eu comme prof &#224; Paris7!!
je faisais un travail sur Lewis Carroll qu'il appr&#233;ciait beaucoup car j'avais d&#233;couvert aux &#233;ditions du Castor Astral "&#224; travers le Jabberwocky" une &#233;tude o&#249; il reprenait toutes les traductions fran&#231;aises existantes du Jabberwocky (dont celle d'Artaud que j'adore!)

Mille ans de langue fran&#231;aise, &#231;a m'int&#233;resserait assez!

pour la d&#233;tente des vacances, je relis Pagnol
l&#224; "Marius", "Fanny" et "C&#233;sar"

mais "Jean de Florette" et "Manon des sources" que je viens de relire sont vraiment superbes aussi... j'aime beaucoup ses dialogues, ses descriptions et toute cette histoire de vengeance, amiti&#233;s, filiation... on ressent vraiment l'ambiance...





bompi a dit:


> Lectures r&#233;centes :
> Mille ans de langue fran&#231;aise : Histoire d'une passion de *Alain Rey*, *Gilles Siouffi* et *Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Duval* : je n'en ai lu que 150 pages pour l'instant mais c'est tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant ; d'autant qu'en cette &#233;poque de r&#233;tr&#233;cissement psychologique et moral (retour au nationalisme le plus stupide), la vision est ample et c'est une tentative pour s'inscrire tant dans l'histoire que la g&#233;ographie ; j'y reviendrai une fois termin&#233;.
> La langue orpheline de *Bernard Cerquiglini*, aux &#201;ditions de Minuit ; comme souvent avec l'auteur, c'est vif et cassant et cela remet en perspective certains aspects de la linguistique nationale ; c'est aussi une histoire de l'histoire de la cr&#233;ation du fran&#231;ais, qui vient compl&#233;ter les livres qu'il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit sur le sujet ; c'est intelligent et (je trouve) passionnant ; j'ajouterais m&#234;me que c'est roboratif en ces temps de r&#233;&#233;criture de l'histoire par les politiques [dont ce n'est pas le boulot, faut-il le rappeler].
> Voil&#224; pour l'instant.


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2007)

Grisélidis Réal, _La passe imaginaire_ (Ed. Verticales)

Fruit de dix ans de correspondance à un sens avec Jean-Luc Hennig, la "pute révolutionnaire" raconte sa vie de prostituée au cur des Paquis, les quelques rues chaudes et quartier populaire genevois à 52 ans. Elle parle aussi de son uvre, un Centre de documentation sur la prostitution qu'elle portera entre fardeau et enfant pendant ses dernières années, un tel centre n'existant pas dans le monde entier.
Elle parle de ses hommes, ses immigrés à qui elle ose pas augmenter le coup de la passe "car ce n'est pas de leur faute si le cout de la vie augmente" ou ses amants, réels ou imaginaires, de ses enfants (elle en eu 4 avant de commencer à se prostituer) et bien sûr de son cher Jean-Luc. Des amours puissants, parfois violents, un langage cru, vif, pétillant de vie et de violence contre ce monde qu'elle refusait et qu'elle désirait changer. Péripatéticienne et écrivain comme elle aimait se définir, la rencontre est bluffante. C'est une grande dame, même si elle s'amuserait beaucoup à l'entendre.

Une deuxième partie, _Les sphynx_ est la suite, quand 10 ans plus tard elle reprend sa correspondance, se sachant atteinte d'un cancer.

Tiens, je pense que ce soir je vais aller boire à sa santé quelques décis de rouge qu'elle affectionnait tant, à l'_Aiglon_ dont elle parle, pas très loin de là où j'habitais, un bar des Paquis justement... Dire que j'ai du la croiser 10 fois pendant ces années paquisardes...

Grisélidis, j'espère te croiser ce soir, au moins en songe ou en hallucination


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2007)

Puisque l'on parle de personnes pass&#233;es ... Je suis en train de pr&#233;parer mes premiers cartons pour mon prochain d&#233;m&#233;nagement. Et j'ai bien s&#251;r commencer par emballer les livres qui me tiennent le plus &#224; coeur : puisqu'il faut partir 

Bref, en-dehors de ces petits tr&#233;sors que sont les volumes, anciens ou r&#233;cents, de la Pl&#233;iade (merci, Gallimard), j'ai rang&#233; tous mes livres/BDs/Portfolios d'Yves Chaland.
Ce type, pour moi, amateur de BD depuis tout petit d&#233;j&#224; (j'ai eu la chance d'&#234;tre dans une maison pleine de livres, de BDs etc.), c'&#233;tait l'Auteur. Celui qui fait ce que j'aurais aim&#233; faire, quoi. Le talent graphique &#224; un degr&#233; peu connu jusque-l&#224;. Il a eu la chance de travailler avec Yann [Le Pennetier] pour faire ses Freddy Lombard, ce qui a ajout&#233; de la qualit&#233; sc&#233;naristique &#224; son graphisme sublime.
Dans un tirage de t&#234;te posthume, il y a un carnet de dessin de sa femme, titr&#233; Absences, qui serre le coeur.

Par ailleurs, pour moi, c'est vraiment toute une &#233;poque. Car il y avait l'Art Moderne de Joost Swarte, g&#233;nial dessinateur n&#233;erlandais et les dessins et illustrations de Ever Meulen, g&#233;nial illustrateur belge. Trois g&#233;nies, ces trois-l&#224;.

Notons au passage que les Lyonnais peuvent depuis longtemps (25 ans ?) se r&#233;galer les yeux de deux murs peints, &#224; Vaise, par Ever Meulen et Swarte [plus un de Loustal et un de Margerin].

Un autoportrait du Belge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un chtit dessin du N&#233;erlandais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et un dessin de saison du Fran&#231;ais


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2007)

si vous en êtes à chercher le polar à emmener sur la plage, je vous conseille vivement Les hommes qui n'aiment pas les femmes, premier volet de la trilogie Millénium du Suédois Stieg Larrson. ça rebondie dans tous les sens, les personnages sont très attachants, et le mac y est à l'honneur...


----------



## Craquounette (3 Août 2007)

Un'estate al mare _Il romanzo dell'estate in cui abbiamo vinto il Mondiale_ de Giuseppe Culicchia

Je ne sais pas s'il est d&#233;j&#224; sorti en fran&#231;ais, mais bon, il y a qques italophones sur MacG alors je me permets de vous le conseiller quand m&#234;me 

Et&#233; 2006, voyage de noces en Sicile d'un jeune couple italien. Luca, la 40aine, d&#233;teste le foot, est parano&#239;aque, hypocondriaque, d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; par le monde en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Benedetta, la 30aine, est accro &#224; son telefonino, &#224; tout gadget &#233;lectronique, et surtout n'a qu'une id&#233;e en t&#234;te : &#234;tre enceinte! En Sicile, Luca va revoir son 1er amour...

Captivant, plein de rebondissements... 

A lire de toute urgence !

C'&#233;tait le 1er roman de Culicchia que je lisais mais depuis, cette erreur est r&#233;par&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

*LA FEMME DU Vi&#232;me - DOUGLAS KENNEDY*

Comme d'habitude avec cet auteur, le style est fluide, pr&#233;cis, accrocheur.
Comme d'habitude, des descriptions de personnages socio-psychologique hyper bien vues y cotoient une trame de polar bien ficel&#233;.
Comme d'habitude, une fois le livre ouvert, je n'ai pas pu le quitter.
Comme d'habitude, l'histoire est d'une d&#233;ch&#233;ance suivie d'une surprenante r&#233;demption.

Et, mieux que d'habitude, l'entr&#233;e dans le roman est directe, sans cette dizaine de page habituelle au d&#233;but qui peine &#224; attraper l'attention (le gros d&#233;faut du bonhomme, &#224; mon sens, ces dix premi&#232;res pages...)

Et pourtant...
Je ne vous raconte rien, lisez-le.
Mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u par la fin.
Il y a dans le rebondissement final comme une facilit&#233;, une excuse, un "d&#233;sol&#233; mais c'est tout ce que j'ai trouv&#233; pour retomber sur mes pieds"

Un petit Douglas Kennedy, en somme.

Non ? Ceux qui l'ont lu ?


----------



## mado (22 Août 2007)

Un petit bouquin sympa. A offrir en cadeau de rupture éventuellement  Juste pour sourire un peu. Un exercice de style, sur le thème de lettres d'adieux.


_Lafontainienne_

Jean,

Adieu veau, lâche, cochon, 'culé...

Perrette.
----------------------------
_Fugace_

Eva,

Les écrits restent. Pas moi.

Michel.
---------------------------
_Ichtyologique_

Ma Morue,

A force de glisser comme une anguille dès que j'amorce la moindre réflexion sur le menu fretin que je découvre en tes charmants filets lorsque je débarque à l'improviste, j'ai l'honneur de t'annoncer qu'aujourd'hui je plie les gaules.
En gros, je retourne à la pêche et te pisse à la raie.

Colin.


Les autres sont là dedans :


----------



## teo (23 Août 2007)

_Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows_ de JK Rowling

*SVP, ne nous faites pas 25 pages de r&#233;actions, pas de spoiler, ce ne serait pas du tout cool dans ce fil tranquille et agr&#233;able.*

*Pas de spoiler/g&#226;cheur dans mon message *

C'est LE roman de plage de l'&#233;t&#233;, je ne pouvais pas ne pas le lire. J'attendais (et je n'&#233;tais pas le seul hein Ma&#239;wen ) cet &#233;pisode depuis un moment, avec impatience.

Le pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait d&#233;cevant, trop long et pas tr&#232;s passionnant, malgr&#233; les rebondissements tragiques qui le composent, &#231;a s'essouflait un peu, la routine des ann&#233;es pesaient, la structure du roman elle-m&#234;me &#233;tait trop lin&#233;aire, trop connue.
L&#224;, Rowlings, tant au niveau de la structure du livre que de la fa&#231;on dont elle termine la s&#233;rie, tr&#232;s simplement, s'est bien d&#233;brouill&#233;e . Le meilleur de la s&#233;rie, quasi ex-aequo avec _The Prisonner of Azkhaban_, mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; jusque l&#224;. On se r&#233;gale. Je n'en dirais pas plus tant je n'aimerai pas d&#233;voiler quoi que ce soit sur la fin.

J'attend avec int&#233;r&#234;t son prochain livre, histoire de voir ce qu'elle arrivera &#224; sortir, si elle y arrive 


_PS: voir l'&#233;pisode 5 au cin&#233; est assez int&#233;ressant et apporte quelques moments assez jouissifs quand on a lu les 7... un vrai plaisir..._


----------



## clochelune (23 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows_ de JK Rowling



bon, j'attends quant &#224; moi la version fran&#231;aise!

sinon, j'ai repris les Pagnol "Jean de Florette", "Manon des sources", les quatres volumes de souvenirs commen&#231;ant par "La gloire de on p&#232;re" la tirlogie "Marius" "Fanny" C&#233;sar"

puis "Dispara&#238;tre" des fr&#232;res d'Arvor (sur les derniers jours de Lauwrence d'Arabie... pas mal mais rien de folichon non plus!)

le livre de l'autiste Daniel Tammet "Je suis n&#233; un jour bleu", plut&#244;t original!

les entretiens d'Herg&#233; et Numa Sadoul "Tintin et moi" (ce type me fascine! j'avais ador&#233; la biographie de Pierre Assouline, et ces entretiens -malgr&#233; qu'ils ne soient pas &#233;dit&#233;s dans leur int&#233;gralit&#233; suite &#224; la volont&#233; d'Herg&#233;- sont souvent savoureux!)

"Une biblioth&#232;que, la nuit" d'Alberto Manguel, ce type me donne toujours envie de relire un tas de choses, de repenser aussi... vraiment un bon essai!!

un roman d'Haruki Murakami, auteur japonais qui me plait vraiment beaucoup de par sa facilit&#233; &#224; ouvrir deux fen&#234;tres simultan&#233;es en soi, le r&#234;ve et la r&#233;alit&#233;, le temps et l'espace s'entrem&#234;lant...

j'ai relu les Harry Potter en attente du dernier tome

eh oui.. mes lectures de vacances, j'en profite!

et je ne parle pas de la po&#233;sie ni de mes lectures oubli&#233;es!

l&#224;, je pars deux semaines &#224; nouveau en Bretagne, va me falloir un beau stock de lecture en perspective!


----------



## ficelle (16 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> si vous en êtes à chercher le polar à emmener sur la plage, je vous conseille vivement Les hommes qui n'aiment pas les femmes, premier volet de la trilogie Millénium du Suédois Stieg Larrson. ça rebondie dans tous les sens, les personnages sont très attachants, et le mac y est à l'honneur...



pendant mes premiers jours de vacances d'aout, j'ai dévoré le tome 2 en 3 jours...






... puis attendu tranquillement la sortie du troisième volet que je viens de terminer....







Larrson est décédé quelque temps après avoir donné les 3 manuscrits à son éditeur, mais il se dit qu'il aurait eu le temps d'écrire un quatrième volet...  

j'ai du mal à en dire plus, ça pourrait vous gacher la surprise 


dans les lectures de l'été, je retiens aussi L'ombre du vent, de Carlos Ruiz Zafon







et Malavita, de Tonino Benacquista, qui m'a provoqué quelques crises de fou-rire...


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

Encore, une fois, je suis conquis par le dernier album de Jir&#244; Taniguchi, _La Montagne Magique_ (apparemment pas de lien avec le livre homonyme de Thomas Mann).

Comme souvent, c'est empreint de m&#233;lancolie et de r&#234;ve, voire de fantastique. Je trouve la mise en couleurs et les dessins particuli&#232;rement soign&#233;s et r&#233;ussis. Bref, f&#233;licitations &#224; tous ceux qui ont port&#233; le projet et &#224; l'&#233;diteur, Casterman [&#231;a change des merd*uilles habituelles de nombre d'&#233;diteurs].


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> si vous en &#234;tes &#224; chercher le polar &#224; emmener sur la plage, je vous conseille vivement Les hommes qui n'aiment pas les femmes, premier volet de la trilogie Mill&#233;nium du Su&#233;dois Stieg Larrson. &#231;a rebondie dans tous les sens, les personnages sont tr&#232;s attachants, et le mac y est &#224; l'honneur...



Je l'ai command&#233;, si jamais c'&#233;tait pas bien, je t'enverrai des lettres d'insultes anonymes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du coup j'ai command&#233; &#231;a :





Et &#231;a :


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2007)

Ça traînait chez ma mère, comme chez bcp de gens apparemment, je savais pas ce que c'était, j'ai pas pu aller plus loin que la moitié, j'ai trouvé ça poussif.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Novembre 2007)

Hé ben pas poussif du tout alors, pour rattraper 




*Dégat des eaux* de Donald Westlake.
En train de le lire. 
Comme d'hab, la classe. Polar mais pas complétement, comique mais pas tout le temps, ça me met de bonne humeur de lire du Westlake, ya pas.
Pas un temps mort, que des personnages atypiques, des rebondissements ou il faut comme il faut.

A lire, comme tous les Westlake.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2007)

... Ça reste quand même un roman d'épouvante pour célibataire endurci...    






Sinon un humour noir à couper au couteau et on torche le truc en une après-midi, tranquillou...


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2007)

_Les après-midi d'un fonctionnaire très déjanté_ de *Upamanyu Chatterjee* 
Je vais tâcher de le trouver en anglais car j'ai beaucoup aimé le lire.
La couverture ne donne pas envie ni de lire ni d'acheter (_c'est un ami me l'a offert, il a connu l'auteur quand il a habité en Inde_), la traduction du titre est très nulle, l'original étant _English August_, un jeu de mot très fin sur les consonnances du prénom du personnage principal et de ses relations orageuses avec ses propres origines culturelles et sociales.
Un célibataire dés&#339;uvré, Agastya, tente d'incorporer l'ENA indien sans trop y croire ni le désirer et se retrouve au fin fond de l'Inde, en stage pour une année, coupé de tout ce qui a fait sa vie d'enfant puis d'étudiant citadin aisé. Cynique, complètement déraciné au sein de son propre pays, perdu dans ses multiples identités (_père bengali et gouverneur renommé, mère goanaise mais chrétienne, éducation aisée, université anglaise_), c'est un parcours solitaire, continuellement à la dérive, comme un explorateur sur une autre planète. On y découvre une Inde étonnante, immense (_loin de nos standards Paris-Londres ou Paris-Barcelone_), évoquant de multiples parfums, goûts, langues et couleurs au sein d'une administration absurde enlisée dans la pesante présence du passé colonial, avec des passages succulents et hilarants. Très très drôle et questionne sur nos propres déracinements et nos buts et désirs.
Ecrit en 1988, on en a tiré un film en 1994.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Décembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> Trilogie Millenium de Stieg Larson



J'ai un souci : vous avez lu quoi après ça ?  Là je ne trouve plus de roman, de policier qui me botte autant que ces 3 bouquins... 

Des idées ?  

_Je m'en vais aller chercher le Douglas Kennedy de Patoch' mais si c'est dévoré en quelques heures il va me falloir autres choses à me mettre sous la dent..._


----------



## ficelle (29 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai un souci : vous avez lu quoi après ça ?  Là je ne trouve plus de roman, de policier qui me botte autant que ces 3 bouquins...
> 
> Des idées ?
> 
> _Je m'en vais aller chercher le Douglas Kennedy de Patoch' mais si c'est dévoré en quelques heures il va me falloir autres choses à me mettre sous la dent..._



c'est vrai que ça laisse un vide....

moi, après, j'ai enchaîné avec l'ombre du vent (carlos ruiz zafon), tokyo (mo heider) et quelque benaquista

mais le premier douglas kennedy est énorme


----------



## Craquounette (29 Décembre 2007)

En parlant de Millenium, voici une émission radio sur le "phénomène" Stieg Larsson et Millenium. Il y a, entre autres, une interview de son éditrice, lecture de divers mail échangés etc... 

Cargo Culte sur RSR La 1ère


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2007)

Roberto Saviano est né en 1979, près de Naples, à Casal di Principe*, berceau de la Camorra, la mafia napolitaine. Durant sa encore courte existence, il a eu le temps de côtoyer ce milieu, de le connaître, de faire des petits jobs ici et là, d'observer, de prendre des notes, de rédiger, de voir des cadavres criblés de balles... pour en faire un livre sorti il y a un an.

Je l'ai fini il y a quelques jours. Cela dépasse l'entendement de ce que l'on peut imaginer, tant le _Système_ (c'est ainsi que la mafia est appelée, de l'intérieur) est présent partout, jonglant entre activités légales et illégales. Et pas seulement dans le Sud de l'Italie, mais dans tout le pays, le reste de l'Europe, en Angleterre, en Espagne, en Chine et aux Etats-Unis.

La gestion des déchets dans le Sud de l'Italie est totalement aux mains des clans mafieux. Les entreprises du Nord envoient leurs déchets toxiques dans le Sud, qui finissent un peu partout, enfouis dans les champs.

Idem pour le béton, dans lequel la Camorra investit massivement. 

Sans parler des règlements de compte entre familles, des assassinats, où l'on ne se contente pas simplement de tuer avec une balle dans la tête: on le fait avec la manière et dans le but de laisser un message clair pour ceux qui seraient tentés de parler. 

Peu après la sortie de son livre, Roberto Saviano s'est rendu sur la place principale de Casal di Principe pour présenter son livre, et il a dénoncé les chefs mafieux, en les citant nommément à la foule. Ce qui ne se fait jamais dans les milieux camorristes. Une anecdote raconte qu'un camorriste était là et notait les gens qui se permettaient d'applaudir un peu fort à l'énonciation des noms.

Saviano vit désormais à Rome, sous escorte policière et se déplace en voiture blindée. Le succès de son livre, plus de 900 000 exemplaires vendus en un peu plus d'un an, l'a condamné à mort. Sa famille s'est petit à petit éloigné de lui et l'a délaissé.

Faire parler de lui autour de soi, c'est faire reculer l'échéance de sa mort. La Camorra a été claire: s'il est encore en vie, ça n'est pas parce qu'il est protégé par une escorte. C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas encore pris la décision d'agir.

Un film est en préparation.





* 44% de la population de Casal di Principe est condamnée par la loi italienne contre les associations mafieuses.

Il y a un mois la RSR a consacré cinq émissions à la mafia, et à une interview de Roberto Saviano.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai un souci : vous avez lu quoi après ça ?  Là je ne trouve plus de roman, de policier qui me botte autant que ces 3 bouquins...
> 
> Des idées ?
> 
> _Je m'en vais aller chercher le Douglas Kennedy de Patoch' mais si c'est dévoré en quelques heures il va me falloir autres choses à me mettre sous la dent..._



"Le roman de Bergen" du norvégien Staalesen (en 6 tomes chez Gaia). Il est l'auteur également d'une série policière avec  le privé Varg Veum


----------



## JPTK (30 Décembre 2007)

Putain c'était trop bien, j'avais lu que L'argent de Zola, et il y a longtemps, comme tous les français moyen j'étais un peu resté sur "descriptions trop longues", "chiant", toutes ces conneries, mais en fait ça se lit tout seul, il a du talent ce garçon ça ira loin. Par contre des fois il se vautre un peu dans le misérabilisme, j'ai lu plein des critiques à ce sujet par la suite, tout comme son déterminisme aiguë et son regard de bourgeois sur ce joli petit monde. Quand Lalie meurt sur son lit la peau sur les OS, recouverte de bleus et de blessures, meurtrie par les coups de son père et qui lui dit encore dans un dernier souffle des consignes pour le boucher et je sais plus quoi, tu as envie de rigoler, le type avait déjà tué sa femme à coup de pied, trop bien    
J'ai plus qu'à Les misérables et Les vraiment super malheureux de Victor Zola.

N'empêche que ça me donne trop envie de lire Germinal et La débâcle par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Coup de coeur pour les lettres de Pierre Abélard à Héloïse  
Ce "couple" est surtout connu aujourd'hui pour l'aspect romanesque de leur aventure. 

Pour faire court, Pierre Abélard était un chanoine à Paris et fut l'un des premier notamment avec Pierre Lombard, a amorcé une nouvelle approche de la théologie en lien avec la redécouverte de la logique d'Aristote, la scolastique. Il fut donc l'un des grand érudits des premières universités, avec lesquelles il eut de nombreux problèmes, et c'est en cette qualité qu'il séduit l'une de ses élève, Héloïse. Après l'avoir épousée en secret, Abélard fut émasculer sous l'ordre de l'oncle et tuteur d'Héloise. 
C'est alors, après qu'Héloïse ait pris le voile, que Abélard commença à échanger avec elle une corresponde alliant passion, mysticisme et philosophie.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> N'empêche que ça me donne trop envie de lire Germinal et La débâcle par exemple.


Lire Zola dans la collection Penguin Classics, c'est du dernier chic 

Il se trouve que Zola n'est pas pour moi un douloureux souvenir d'écolier car j'ai eu la chance de ne pas le lire à l'école [je n'ai malheureusement pas échappé à Stendhal, en revanche, et j'ai bien du mal à en relire]. Pour revenir à Zola ... qu'est-ce que je trouve cela rasoir !! Je commence à croire, avec le temps, que l'on ne fait pas de bonne littérature avec de bons sentiments. Zola est sans doute un écrivain plus recommandable que d'autres, sur un plan moral, mais c'est quand même plutôt lourd.

En ces fêtes de fin d'années, au cours desquels pleuvent les compilations, commentaires et recueils, le plus souvent d'une ineptie et d'une bêtise à pleurer, je recommanderais une lueur d'intelligence et de finesse, "Conversations sur la langue française" de Michel Braudeau et Pierre Encrevé. Enfin ! des gens qui ne se contentent pas de resasser des fantasmes nauséeux et bêtement déclinistes. Dans ce livre, il y a un côté factuel qui pourrait aider à la réflexion les esprits chagrins. Pour le reste, il fournit d'excellents sujets propices au débat et aux empoignades passionnées. Bref, c'est le pied.

Sinon, je vous recommanderais bien "Durée et simultanéité", d'Henri Bergson, mais je ne l'ai pas encore fini (il faut que réassortisse ma pharmacie en aspirine, ça file vite avec ce bouquin ). C'est assez passionnant et écrit dans une langue simple. Ce qui est moins simple, ce sont les concepts que discute Bergson, suite à l'invention de la Relativité, par un certain Albert E., génie à ses heures.

Dans un autre genre, l'essai d'Emmanuel Todd et Youssef Courbage "Le rendez-vous des civilisations" est assez vivifiant, oeuvre de démographes incisifs. On aimerait qu'ils aient raison mais là ...


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2008)

San Francisco-Los Angeles, deux villes, deux ambiances et deux époques

*More Tales of The City*, la suite de *Tales of The City*, d'Armistead Maupin*. Un classique de la "littérature gay" que je découvre avec trop de retard. Personnages attachants, humour bitchy, le San Francisco de la fin de la décennie 70, pré sida. Paragraphes courts, aisé à lire, des vies et des personnes qui se croisent, se perdent, se retrouvent, hommes, femmes, jeunes ou vieux autour du 28, Barbary Lane, dans une petite pension de famille et de sa propriétaire, Anna Madrigal. Un livre humaniste, attachant, ni mièvre ni angéliste. Je connais au moins un _Mouse_ ou une _Babycakes_ 

*Les Egouts de Los Angeles* de Michael Connelly. Los Angeles, fin des années 80, début 1990. L'opposé du précédent. La dureté de cette ville et de son présent, l'horreur du passé (Le Viet Nam bien sûr), la drogue, la violence, l'argent, le sexe, la corruption, les vieux démons. Un meurtre, une enquête saisie au vol, presque au hasard, pour un inspecteur héros déchu, qui décide brusquement d'aller au bout de ses peurs et de régler ses comptes avec tout le monde, y compris lui même. Une semaine haletante. Excellent polar.


* lu en anglais, *Nouvelles Chroniques de San Francisco* en français


----------



## JPTK (1 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Lire Zola dans la collection Penguin Classics, c'est du dernier chic



Ça fait 2 fois qu'on me dit ça, j'ai pas capté pourquoi, et puis bon c'était surtout Google image en fait


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ça fait 2 fois qu'on me dit ça, j'ai pas capté pourquoi, et puis bon c'était surtout Google image en fait


Disons que c'est un peu comme si tu avais lu le livre en anglais, histoire de vérifier que la traduction est bonne ...


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putain c'était trop bien, j'avais lu que L'argent de Zola, et il y a longtemps, comme tous les français moyen j'étais un peu resté sur "descriptions trop longues", "chiant", toutes ces conneries, mais en fait ça se lit tout seul, il a du talent ce garçon ça ira loin. Par contre des fois il se vautre un peu dans le misérabilisme, j'ai lu plein des critiques à ce sujet par la suite, tout comme son déterminisme aiguë et son regard de bourgeois sur ce joli petit monde. Quand Lalie meurt sur son lit la peau sur les OS, recouverte de bleus et de blessures, meurtrie par les coups de son père et qui lui dit encore dans un dernier souffle des consignes pour le boucher et je sais plus quoi, tu as envie de rigoler, le type avait déjà tué sa femme à coup de pied, trop bien
> J'ai plus qu'à Les misérables et Les vraiment super malheureux de Victor Zola.
> 
> N'empêche que ça me donne trop envie de lire Germinal et La débâcle par exemple.



Contrairement à Bompi, j'aime beaucoup toute la série des Rougon-Macquart (dont l'assomoir, Germinal, la débâcle, etc.). Zola en rajoute souvent, ne fait pas dans la dentelle mais ça roule. Le plus marrant est qu'il soit souvent classé comme écrivain réaliste ou plutôt naturaliste (c'est sûr que la Terre, c'est au moins naturaliste ) alors que certains de ces bouquin sont carrément des contes de fées, par exemple "le rêve", toujours dans la série des Rougon-Macquart et, dans une moindre mesure le dernier de la série : "le docteur Pascal".

Vous allez me donner envie de les relire encore une fois et j'ai pourtant d'autres piles qui m'attendent !


----------



## Chang (5 Janvier 2008)

Bon fil que celui-ci ... justement je cherchais des bouquins a lire ... 

Deux coups de coeur tout de suite :

- Jack Kerouac - Sur la route (On Ze Road, one again ...)




​
Et oui c'est un classique, enfin je le lit ... ca donne bien envie de prendre son baluchon et partir la ou le vent et les coups d'auto-stop me porterait. 

De maniere generale, j'aime beaucoup les romans, fictifs ou non, de voyage ... Une superbe trilogie que je vous conseille, pas fictive pour un sioux :

- Bernard Ollivier - La Longue Marche






En gros, un instit' a la retraite, qui a pas vraiment envie de passer ses journees au coin du feu, decide de faire Istanbul > Pekin ... a pied ... et il le fait ... 

Parcours realise en 3 ans, donc 3 livres, pour chaque grande etape. Un recit sur la solitude, la rencontre de l'autre, l'eveil de soi-meme ... ​


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2008)

PUTAIN JE SAVAIS PAS !! Du coup je l'ai acheté, le vol 4, trop bien !!


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

*Dostoïevski* Les Possédés, ou encore L'Idiot :love: à lire, à dévorer


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> *Dostoïevski* Les Possédés, ou encore L'Idiot :love: à lire, à dévorer



J'ai lu que Crimes et châtiments  
Je vais me les mettre de côté.


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai lu que Crimes et châtiments
> Je vais me les mettre de côté.



Fonce


----------



## giga64 (16 Janvier 2008)

Pour ceux qui veulent rire un bon coup...


Pour commencer un classique du roman humoristique américain :

" La conjuration des imbéciles " (A Confederacy of Dunces) - Jonh Kennedy Toole


Deux romans à tiroirs :

" Gros problème " (Big Trouble) - Dave Barry  (à mourir de rire)
" Grenouillages " - Postel & Duchâtel

Des mêmes auteurs, "Pandore et l'ouvre-boîte".

Bonne lecture...


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2008)

Je continue dans la série de "pour ceux qui veulent rire un bon coup":

_La critique de la raison pratique _de Kant. 

Dès le début, une thèse loufoque : la raison pure est pratique par elle-même, elle peut, par elle seule, déterminer la volonté à agir, à l'exclusion de tout mobile sensible. Donc, si je veux être libre, je dois agir par devoir. Tout le reste est du même tonneau. Le bonheur, c'est moyen. Dieu existe pour que nous soyons à la fois libre et heureux. Tout ça dans le style léger, voire primesautier que vous lui connaissez. On peut se demander si le vieux Kant y a fait exprès pour déclencher l'hilarité générale ou s'il était un peu fêlé

Sinon, en plus métaphysique, Kem Nunn, _Le sabot du diable_. Une sombre histoire. Celle du retour d'un vieux surfer à demi sauvage qui cherche *la* vague dans une réserve d'Indiens complètement pourrie. Un thriller époustouflant sur le fond d'un monde inversé du surf. Pas de plages blanches sous un soleil radieux avec les Beach boys en fond musical. L'intrigue se passe au nord des Etats-unis, dans une nature froide et hostile, au milieu des carcasses de voitures et des lessiveuses rouillées de la réserve.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent rire un bon coup...
> 
> 
> Pour commencer un classique du roman humoristique américain :
> ...



Oui oui ; tout à fait...

Mais aussi pour répondre à Craquounette ; et dans une version plus British :






Perso, ça fait quelques années que je l'ai lu et en ai gardé un souvenir ému... Mais je l'ai passé dernièrement à ma copine et de la voir tomber à intervalles réguliers du canapé en se tordant de rire m'a vraiment rappelé ce qu'on pouvait ressentir comme joie sauvage et irrépréhensible à sa lecture...  

Bonne lecture, la grenouille...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui ; tout à fait...
> 
> Mais aussi pour répondre à Craquounette ; et dans une version plus British :
> 
> ...



c'est marrant, je m'attendais bien à du Tom sharpe, compte tenu des symptômes...  Tous m'ont mis dans cet état, que ce soient les épopées d'Afrique du sud, ou les wilt, ou les grand collèges à l'anglaise.
Mais il faut aussi compter, toujours dans ce registre sur quelques américains, et dans mes derniers grands plaisirs (parce que récemment en poche), le diptyque de Tim Dorsey : Florida road-kill, et Hammerhead ranch hotel, pur moment de bohneur et de joie intense, grâce à un tueur schizophrène et un acolyte légèrement déjanté mais dans un autre registre. Un road book fin et primesautier.











Bref, foncez!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

dernier livre lu: _the road _de *cormac mccarthy* l'errance d'un homme et de son fils dans une amérique défigurée dans la lignée de _blood meridian_ paru en 1985, une sorte de _horde sauvage_ apocalyptique, sidérante et ultra violente.


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2008)

Cormac McCarthy, The Road: Prix Pulitzer / Fiction 2007.
Et une adaptation d'un autre de ses romans par les frères Cohen  Pas mal... je vais chercher ça, ça m'a l'air passionnant 

*La Tunique d'infamie* de _Michel del Castillo_

Premier livre de l'auteur que je lis. Un récit étrange et dérangeant, à deux voix, celle de l'auteur -_pour un retour dans les Espagne qu'il aime et déteste, l'Espagne de Franco particulièrement et les autres_- et celle de l'Inquisiteur Manrique, de la Grande Inquisition qui répond au récit du premier en le remettant à sa place, tout comme il remet son propre temps, sa foi, sa charge, ses erreurs et ses terribles douleurs à leur place. Un échange étonnant sur un pays, notre civilisation, ses passés, pour éviter les aveuglements politiques et religieux des autres siècles, sans oublier les nôtres, actuels, tout habillés de jolis mots comme droits de l'homme et démocratie.
Un roman historique non historique, simplement universel. Si le passé et le présent se parlaient si facilement, on ferait sans doute moins souvent les mêmes erreurs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

teo a dit:


> Cormac McCarthy, The Road: Prix Pulitzer / Fiction 2007.
> Et une adaptation d'un autre de ses romans par les frères Cohen  Pas mal... je vais chercher ça, ça m'a l'air passionnant



et les premiers:

*l'obscurité du dehors*. 1991
trad françois hirsh et patricia schaeffer
actes sud © Oct 1991
outer dark © 1968 ny.

*un enfant de Dieu* 1992.
trad guillemette belleteste
actes sud © 1992
child of God © 1973

*méridien de sang *ou le rougeoiement du soir dans l'ouest
trad françois hirsh
nrf 1988
blood meridian or the evening redness in the west

*de si jolis chevaux *
la trilogie des confins, t. 1
actes sud © 1993

l*e grand passage*
la trilogie des confins, t. 2
editions de l'olivier © 1997
*
des villes dans la plaine*
la trilogie des confins, t. 3
editions de l'olivier © 1999


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> *Dostoïevski* Les Possédés, ou encore L'Idiot :love: à lire, à dévorer


 
et les frangins...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _La critique de la raison pratique _de Kant.


 
pendant la révolution française emmanuel kant a fait un pas de côté. oui, mais dans quel sens...

c'est dans _les derniers jours d'emmanuel kant_ de thomas de quincey (chez ombres).

pour se détendre façon tyrol:
thomas bernhard. _emmanuel kant_ (arche).

et d'une façon générale tous les livres de *thomas bernhard*.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (24 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et les premiers:
> 
> *l'obscurité du dehors*. 1991
> trad françois hirsh et patricia schaeffer
> ...






LHO a dit:


> dernier livre lu: _the road _de *cormac mccarthy* l'errance d'un homme et de son fils dans une amérique défigurée dans la lignée de _blood meridian_ paru en 1985, une sorte de _horde sauvage_ apocalyptique, sidérante et ultra violente.





Je les ai tous lu, sauf le dernier, T_he Road_ qui n'attend qu'une chose, c'est que je l'ouvre. La trilogie des confins présente un des plus saisissants récents road-movies que j'ai pu lire. Dans la lignée de _Moon Palace_ de Paul Auster. Mais en plus dur, sans la dimension introspective d'Auster. C'est plus à une perte de soi qu'à une recherche de soi qu'invite Cormack McCarthy. 
Si _The Road _est une sorte de rencontre de la désolation violente de _Méridien de Sang_ et de l'errance de la trilogie, alors ça ne peut qu'être du très grand roman



LHO a dit:


> pendant la révolution française emmanuel kant a fait un pas de côté. oui, mais dans quel sens...
> 
> c'est dans _les derniers jours d'emmanuel kant_ de thomas de quincey (chez ombres).
> 
> ...



On dira plutôt une  valse hésitation. Kant aime bien la liberté morale. Il aime moins la liberté politique et encore moins le droit de résistance d'un peuple, même à un despote. Pourtant dans _Théorie et pratique_ (1793), il affirme que, bien que la Révolution Française ait pu accumuler misères et atrocités, elle attire une sympathie qui frise l'enthousiasme. Allez comprendre 

Dans son côté comique de situation, on retiendra aussi de sa philosophie politique la fameuse distinction du citoyen actif qui participe à la vie politique et du citoyen passif qui n'y participe pas. Le critère de distinction est le fait que le citoyen actif est propriétaire. Merci Kant pour ces moments de franche hilarité

Sur ce thème : Alexis Philonenko, _Théorie et praxis dans la pensée de Kant et Fichte en 1793_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


>


 
j'ai découvert cormac maccarthy dans une librairie parisienne, il y avait une image et un titre. je l'ai pris pour les deux.
j'avais lu russells banks, don delillo, mais maccarthy, non.

le livre s'appelait *l'obscurité du dehors*. chez actes sud.

de même j'ai découvert paul auster avec la _musique du hasard_. j'aimais bien le titre.
et puis après: moon palace, léviathan, la trilogie new-yorkaise...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alexis Philonenko, _Théorie et praxis dans la pensée de Kant et Fichte en 1793_


 
Alexis *Philo*nenko: il est né comme ça _ou_ c'est son nom de guerre ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai découvert cormac maccarthy dans une librairie parisienne, il y avait une image et un titre. je l'ai pris pour les deux.
> j'avais lu russells banks, don delillo, mais maccarthy, non.
> 
> le livre s'appelait *l'obscurité du dehors*. chez actes sud.
> ...



Cormack, je l'ai découvert avec _Mériden de sang_, western délirant et sanguinolent. Auster, avec la _Trilogie New Yorkaise_ et l'incroyable recherche du langage adamique. Quant à Don DeLillo, il fait bien partie de la même veine. _Chien Galeux_ est un chef d'&#339;uvre, à la fois drôle et noir, avec un Hitler, acteur porno.



LHO a dit:


> Alexis *Philo*nenko: il est né comme ça _ou_ c'est son nom de guerre ?



Il est né comme ça 

Mais, à propos de "guerre", il a écrit aussi ça :






Superbe ! Boxe et philosophie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Quant à Don DeLillo, il fait bien partie de la même veine. _Chien Galeux_ est un chef d'&#339;uvre, à la fois drôle et noir, avec un Hitler, acteur porno.


 

j'ai découvert don delillo avec *mao II*.







edit: je ne trouve pas la couverture originale d'actes sud...

la structure narrative de _chien galeux_ est un évitement permanent des genres. à chaque fois qu'un genre se dessine, il est aussitôt anéanti, évacué, détourné (le polar, le roman d'action, l'espionnage, la fiction politique, le documentaire). la fin est magistrale. ce n'est plus le genre qui est anéanti ou évacué mais la violence même de l'histoire.


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2008)

Solanin 1 & 2 de Inio Asano.

Décidément, j'aime beaucoup ce _mangaka_, qui dépeint avec sensibilité les affres de la vie des jeunes adultes/adolescents. C'est (je trouve) très japonais : peu disert, assez contemplatif et plutôt fin et délicat.
Comme, de surcroît, le trait est sûr et le dessin de qualité, c'est vraiment très bien.


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai découvert don delillo avec *mao II*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ou l'esquive de toutes les trames de récits
Le piège du lecteur
Son égarement
L'écriture, comme des sentiers qui s'écartent

Le plus implacable : *Thomas Pynchon*

_V_, la lente ouverture de l'écriture, la chirurgie obligatoire de celui qui prétend écrire

Apprendre à maîtriser les hémorragies

_L'arc en ciel de la gravité_, une fois encore, écrire sur les dessins archaïques

Comme Ballard savait si bien le faire

Et le pire, _Mason et Dixon_, sur les frontières, les lignes de partage


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le plus implacable : *Thomas Pynchon*


 
aussi secret que salinger.
aussi fuyant que maccarthy.
fragmentation du récit.
écriture expérimentale.
des thèmes très proche de ceux de maccarthy (les laissés-pour-compte de la modernité comme dans _suttree_, des êtres déshumanisés. des expériences chaotiques, l'apocalypse)...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

achat de *profondeurs* de henning mankell.






ce n'est pas une aventure policière de kurt wallander ou de sa fille linda mais un roman dans la lignée de la _lionne blanche_ proche de _shutter island_ de dennis lehane.
un roman sur la folie... 
du grand, du très grand mankell...





adaptation de _shutter island_ par martin scorsese avec l'inévitable
leonardo dicaprio


----------



## usurp (7 Février 2008)

Hello

Je viens de relire "*le Parfum*-histoire d'un meurtrier" de Patrick Süskind

Vraiment un livre excellent, que je recommande à ceux qui ne l'aurait pas lu

--usurp--


----------



## grego_ (11 Avril 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je viens de relire "*le Parfum*-histoire d'un meurtrier" de Patrick Süskind
> 
> ...



---------------- OUI bon roman, je croie qu'une adaptation est sotie au cinéma 
---------------- je viens de finir, KAFKA SUR LE RIVAGE 
---------------- par HARUKI MURAKAMI  
---------------- dépaysant, riche, comme un matin calme 
---------------- décidément, j'adore la culture Japonaise. 
__________________________________________________________

---------------- Autre genre : AFRIQUE PILLAGE À HUIS CLOS.
---------------- De, XAVIER HAREL, journaliste
---------------- La révoltante HISTOIRE ,abracadabrantesque,
---------------- de la "France Afrique"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2008)

En ce moment, c'est paisible :

- du sarcasme, de l'ironie et un brin de désenchantement avec *Uranus* de _Marcel Aymé_ ;
- du classique, espionnage et paranoïa à gogo avec *The Company* de _Robert Littell_.

En lisant Marcel Aymé, on retrouve une France qui n'existe vraiment plus, même si certains esprits chagrins s'évertuent à vouloir la retrouver ...

Quant à la CIA, c'est toujours intéressant de voir les saloperies que l'on peut faire au nom de telle ou telle idée ou d'objectifs complètement dévoyés. Intéressant.


----------



## Chang (11 Avril 2008)

Toujours parce que j'aime bien les bouquins ecrits par ceux qui parcourent le monde et surtout les endroits les plus recules :

Eric Valli - Le Ciel Sera Mon Toit





​
Un recueil d'une selection de notes de voyages lors de ses multples sejours au Nepal, au Dolpo par exemple. Cest aussi un photographe pour National Geographic, entre autres. Il aime a chercher ces peuples qui existent sans que personne ne s'en doute, qui vivent hors de ce siecle ...

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de photo justement car les peuples quil rencontre et dont il raconte l'histoire et avec qui il vit plusieurs mois durant, sont dans un environement quil est difficile d'imaginer, pour nous qui vivont de plein pied ce 21eme siecle.

D'ailleurs, peut etre avez vous vu ses reportages sur les chercheurs de miel au Nepal, les chasseurs de nid d'hirondelles entre la Malaisie et la Thailande ... (si oui faites tourner :rateau.

C'est aussi Valli qui avait fait le reportage Himalaya, l'enfance d'un chef.


----------



## benmoss (11 Avril 2008)

un bon p'tit livre





totalement antagoniste a ses autres oeuvres...celui ci raconte les retrouvailles de membres d'une équipe de football lycéennes a l'approche du décès de leur entraineur...

aucun commentaire...il faut juste le lire


----------



## grego_ (23 Avril 2008)

Le dit de Tianyi, de François Cheng
Tianyi, artiste peintre, traverse la Chine à la recherche d'un maître, puis de ses amis.
Un parcours bouleversant, des grands événements qui ont transformé l'empire du milieu


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Avril 2008)

J'ai découvert Ryszard Kapuscinski, grand reporter polonais, durant un voyage en France, en 2002, je crois que j'étais dans la ville très touristique de Sarla. En rentrant dans la librairie, j'ai vu un titre qui m'a flashé: "Ébène"... Coup de foudre inconditionnel pour cet écrivain-journaliste, malheureusement décédé l'an passé.

Quand j'ai entendu qu'on publiait certains de ses articles et interviews... j'ai fonçé dans une librairie de Québec et j'ai payé le seul livre disponible, sans regarder le prix.

Je suis en train de le lire, et c'est ce type de livre qu'il faut déguster au compte-goutte, l'étirer, chaque mot ayant son importance, et peut-être, me dis-je, pourrait-il changer le cours de ma destinée - en tout cas, le sentiment y est. 

Ce qui étonne, c'est qu'au final, chaque mot qu'il a écrit correspond pour lui à une démarche extrêment pénible, qu'il compare à une vie de bagne... Étonnant, quand coulent les mots avec tant de fluidité. 



> "On me demande toujours si je n'ai pas l'intention d'émigrer. Et je réponds que c'est fait : ma maison se trouve ailleurs, dans un autre pays. Je dois voyager, je dois me déplacer. Quand je reste dans un endroit, pas forcément en Pologne, n'importe où, je m'ennuie, je suis malade, il faut que je parte plus loin."



Le livre: "Autoportrait d'un reporter" de Ryszard Kapuscinski, chez Plon.


----------



## sharyoo (15 Juillet 2008)

Je suis plus classiques Anglophones et Russes et une passion certaines pour les Nouvellistes:


Les récits de Kolyma, de Chamalov, sur son internement dans un Goulag en Sibérie;
Les nouvelles complètes d'Hemingway, avec la série sur Nick, qui raconte l'enfance de l'auteur dans l'Illinois, mais aussi ces guerres (en Italie et en Espagne), sa relation avec les femmes;
Les oeuvres de Jane Austen, avec une préférence pour Orgueils et Préjugés, une histoire d'amour dans l'Angleterre Victorienne.
Les racontars de Jorn Riel, écrivain danois, très peu connu en France, dont la majeure partie des oeuvres se déroulent au Groenland où il vécut 16 ans;
Les Nouvelles de Karen Blixen, écrivain danois, connu pour la Ferme Africaine, ces nouvelles mérites d'être connues
La mouette de Tchékov, l'un des plus beaux textes théâtrales.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2008)

Toujours aussi hyper-réaliste...
Les cons sont plus vrais que nature


----------



## Chang (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toujours aussi hyper-réaliste...
> Les cons sont plus vrais que nature



Hier soir j'ai commence le bouquin de Tom Sharpe dont tu avais parle plus haut ... le batard recalcitrant (?) ... je l'ai cherche dans une librairie a Hong Kong mais en anglais le titre est different donc je les ai tous ouvert et dans un, y'a le mot "bastard" a toutes les pages ... me suis dit ca doit etre celui la ...  ... 




​
Ca commence tres bien ...  ...


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2008)

Lecture en cours, très interessant mais on remercie les multiples notes du traducteur qui permettent de ne pas perdre le fil et de sortir l'essentiel !​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à lire un seul livre à la fois...
J'aime avoir plusieurs livres en route, surtout s'ils ont un lien étroit entre eux. L'un se référant à l'autre, tandis que le second réfute le troisième et ainsi de suite...

Cette semaine, voici mon tiercé pour la mise en parallèle:














MICHAUX, Yves, _L'art à l'état gazeux, essai sur le triomphe de l'esthétique_, Paris, 2004.
BOURRIAUD, Nicolas, _Esthétique relationnelle_, Dijon, 1998.
BAQUÉ, Dominique, Pour un nouvel art politique, de l'art contemporain au documentaire, Paris, 2004.

Chacun de ses trois livres explorent une idée précise, souvent assez obscure au premier abord. Mais en lisant les 3 en simultanés, cela permet un nouveau sens-angle de lecture de se dégagé. 

Bien entendu, certains dirons qu'à force de mettre en lien, en comparaison les livres, on perd la force de chaque ouvrage.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juillet 2008)

Avril-VII a dit:


> Lecture en cours, très interessant mais on remercie les multiples notes du traducteur qui permettent de ne pas perdre le fil et de sortir l'essentiel !​



Mais jeune homme,

Sais-tu que les notes de traduction de Hobbes (la seule fidèle étant celle de Tricaud) ne remplaceront jamais l'affrontement parfois violent avec le chapitre XIII et le décryptage patient des angles aigus du chapitre XVI où Thomas construit la plus impressionnante théorie théatrale de la représentation politique


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2008)

Je suis impatient de les lire  Je me passionne pour ces sujets. J'ai lu la République à moitié car j'ai du le rendre et Le Prince. Mais ce livre est d'une précision incroyable et c'est vrai, un peu austère au premier abord  .
L'année prochaine la Fac de Droit m'attend faute de temps pour préparer le concours de science-po...
Si vous avez des livres à me conseiller pour me mettre un peu dans le bain, que je prenne goût à ça. Oui je sors de S...

Des fois on en trouve qui font des trucs comme ça...


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2008)

J'avais parlé ici d'Illium de Dan Simmons, j'ai terminé la suite, _Olympos_. Le temps passe vite, déjà 4 ans  L'imagination de l'auteur est toujours aussi florissante, les références techniques à Jules Verne sont multiples (j'adore, surtout dans un futur ultra technologique: c'est anachronique et délicieux), les références aux poètes innnombrables (Proust, Shelley, Keats, Shakespeare). Toujours écrit en 3 histoires séparées qui avancent plus ou moins en parallèle (difficile à suivre quand on peut se téléporter, changer de dimensions ou d'univers  ), ça a ses avantages et parfois ses petits inconvénients (surtout quand de 3 on passe à plus ). On avance moins dans le noir, on connait la plupart des personnages (j'ai eu du mal à m'en souvenir, surtout que j'ai fait l'impasse sur la vo, en passant en vf), mais y'a pas à dire: c'est le bordel et on s'éloigne totalement de l'_Illiade_ originale et ça ne s'arrangera pas: les dieux sur Mars (mais quel Mars ?), les humains, les post-humains sur Terre (mais quelle Terre ?), Caliban et Prospero se cherchent et s'entredéchirent; les extraterrestres d'Europe (le satellite de Jupiter ) sont toujours les témoins neutres (vraiment ?) et finalement les personnages les plus sympathiques. Bref, _Olympos_, c'est un peu le bazar mais j'ai été saisi par l'écriture, saisi par les idées (Paris mangée par un trou noir, le vaisseau spatial et le réseau mondial de télécabines, très 19e siècle, la tranchée atlantique et le sous-marin perdu), et on laisserait presque tomber l'histoire. Comme souvent dans les suites, je suis un peu déçu, j'ai été moins surpris et emballé (il y a des répétitions régulières, des redondances un peu lourdes) mais dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt un bon moment. De la sci-fi allumée.

Quant à avoir un avis sur la polémique apparue à la sortie du livre -je peux pas faire l'impasse dessus, y'a qu'à faire une recherche sur Google siffle: (_Olympos_ est-il un livre pro-sionniste anti-palestinien et anti-mulsuman), très honnêtement il ne m'a pas semblé l'y trouver, surtout en mettant regard ce que Simmons a écrit auparavant et ses personnages autant arabe, juif ou catholique (cf. _Hyperion_ et sa suite). Il parle surtout de la folie humaine quant il s'agit de savoir la place d'une quelconque déïté (Dieux, Dieu, Allah, Yahvé ?) dans la vie des humains et face à la volonté des humains -tous- de se prendre pour les Dieux/Dieu/Allah/Yahvé à un moment ou à un autre.

_Pour la plage:_
Tonino Benacquista: La Maldonne des Sleeping
Lu en deux jours, au soleil, un petit régal glauque comme une nuit dans un train de nuit, un aller-retour Paris-Venise dans la peau d'un couchettiste des Wagons-Lits cynique et désabusé, avec tout ce qui faut d'ambiance crade, de personnages louches ou ordinaires, de mesquinerie pour faire bien passer le temps.
Goût de cendre et de sang sur la fin...
A lire dans le train 

Je viens de commencer _The Children of Hùrin_, de JRR et Christopher Tolkien, je me régale de la poésie, du texte de ces légendes ou épopées qui se passent bien avant celle racontée dans The Lord of the Rings. L'anglais y devient vivant, le haut-elfe luit encore d'un éclat sans pareil, j'entend ces sons qui se mèle aux sons de batailles, de récits épiques, ce sont de courts chapitres, on ne s'y perd pas on y est, on y est dans la tête de cet universitaire incroyable, dans ses langues inventées il nous transporte dans ses mondes en un instant et c'est magique :love: Je m'attaquerai au _Silmarillion_ un de ces quatre  Si vous avez apprécié la VO des Guerres de l'anneau, livre ou film, si vous avez envie de connaître les ancêtres d'Elrond plongez


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

Cet été j'ai lu du roman et du roman.
Du classique comme du pas classique.

Mon (mes 2) coup de coeur:
-Le Rouge et le Noir: Stendhal.
-Les Enfants de la Liberté: M.Lévy.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2008)

Une bouffée d'air pur et d'intelligence en cette période de messe olympique et de roustons qui collent au short.... :love::love::love:


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je viens de commencer _The Children of Hùrin_, de JRR et Christopher Tolkien, je me régale de la poésie, du texte de ces légendes ou épopées qui se passent bien avant celle racontée dans The Lord of the Rings. L'anglais y devient vivant, le haut-elfe luit encore d'un éclat sans pareil, j'entend ces sons qui se mèle aux sons de batailles, de récits épiques, ce sont de courts chapitres, on ne s'y perd pas on y est, on y est dans la tête de cet universitaire incroyable, dans ses langues inventées il nous transporte dans ses mondes en un instant et c'est magique :love: Je m'attaquerai au _Silmarillion_ un de ces quatre  Si vous avez apprécié la VO des Guerres de l'anneau, livre ou film, si vous avez envie de connaître les ancêtres d'Elrond plongez



Tu le lis en anglais?????


----------



## teo (20 Août 2008)

Oui et il est vraiment pas si difficile que ça. Truman Capote, j'y arrive pas par exemple. Tolkien n'est pas un auteur "compliqué". Il faut juste s'accoutumer à son rythme et ne pas craindre de passer du temps sur ses livres. Il a été plus que prolifique. J'arrive maintenant à apprécier les variations de la langue, suivant les auteurs, les époques un régal surprenant.

Les bonus sur l'auteur des 3 dvd collector du LotR sont intéressants pour découvrir l'auteur et le cheminement.

Il a l'air 'achement bien ton _Contre le sport_, Patoch' 

Roman d'été, c'était _Millenium_ et _Les hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes_ de Stieg Larsson dont tout le monde m'a parlé depuis un an. Je l'avais vu entre les mains de Mado il me semble. Je sais pas si c'est très bien écrit, mais ça me plait bien, je l'ai pas lâché, adroit le gars Si vous aimez les polars et que Jean-Marc Sylvestre vous donne des boutons, ça devrait vous plaire


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2008)

J'ai adoré le premier, moins le second. Quant au troisième pas du tout, toute l'originalité des deux premiers tomes, à la fois de l'histoire et des personnages, ayant disparu. Grosse décéption


----------



## rizoto (20 Août 2008)

Pour les fans de Fallout, Je conseille vivement ce livre :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


>



un livre de cendres dans la lignée de _Blood Meridian_ qui est un roman des origines, une expérience des confins, un voyage halluciné et apocalyptique dans le désert américain, un texte désertique qui parle de l'épuisement de l'histoire, une forme de western métaphysique et assez proche de _Suttree _qui est le roman de l'errance et du dénuement.

entre ces deux livres, _The Road_ apparait comme le roman de la survie.


.


----------



## teo (21 Août 2008)

Vous n'avez jamais eu cette sensation ? "Je ne supporterai pas ce livre".
J'avais écouté le podcast du Masque et la Plume sur F Inter où un auditeur, dans un courrier, disait qu'il aurait aimé être prévenu de l'effet possible à la lecture du livre de McCarthy. Ca l'a flingué.
Je me dis que je ne pourrai pas l'encaisser. Ca ne remet pas en cause sa qualité. Je l'ai feuilleté en librairie. Je l'ai reposé, soulagé de ne pas le prendre.
Sensation étrange où on se rend compte de l'importance des mots. Du vocabulaire. Ils peuvent détruire. Il va rejoindre la liste des livres que je ne lirais ou ne relirais pas, entre _Les Enfants Terribles_ de Cocteau et _Lord of the flies_ de William Golding, et quelques autres.
Un Enfer personnel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Vous n'avez jamais eu cette sensation ? "Je ne supporterai pas ce livre".
> J'avais écouté le podcast du Masque et la Plume sur F Inter où un auditeur, dans un courrier, disait qu'il aurait aimé être prévenu de l'effet possible à la lecture du livre de McCarthy. Ca l'a flingué.
> Je me dis que je ne pourrai pas l'encaisser. Ca ne remet pas en cause sa qualité. Je l'ai feuilleté en librairie. Je l'ai reposé, soulagé de ne pas le prendre.
> Sensation étrange où on se rend compte de l'importance des mots. Du vocabulaire. Ils peuvent détruire. Il va rejoindre la liste des livres que je ne lirais ou ne relirais pas, entre _Les Enfants Terribles_ de Cocteau et _Lord of the flies_ de William Golding, et quelques autres.
> Un Enfer personnel.



j'ai tout lu de McCarthy.

je l'ai découvert, un jour, par hasard.
je ne le connaissais absolument pas.
je fréquentais d'autres américians.
dans la librairie, il y avait le livre, une image et ce titre, superbe :

_L'Obscurité du dehors_ 

j'ai lu la première page (la fameuse page 7 ou 9) et les suivantes...
j'ai fini par l'acheter.


*******
de toute façon, je n'ai pas de télévision et je n'écoute pas la radio et je ne lis jamais les critiques littéraires.

la lecture, la littérature, lire  est une expérience physique.
un voyage des confins.
une forme d'errance.


*******
edit: j'en parlais en page 52...

.


----------



## teo (21 Août 2008)

en l'occurence, je te parle de l'avis d'un autre lecteur


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Vous n'avez jamais eu cette sensation ? "Je ne supporterai pas ce livre".
> J'avais écouté le podcast du Masque et la Plume sur F Inter où un auditeur, dans un courrier, disait qu'il aurait aimé être prévenu de l'effet possible à la lecture du livre de McCarthy. Ca l'a flingué.
> Je me dis que je ne pourrai pas l'encaisser. Ca ne remet pas en cause sa qualité. Je l'ai feuilleté en librairie. Je l'ai reposé, soulagé de ne pas le prendre.
> Sensation étrange où on se rend compte de *l'importance des mots*. Du vocabulaire. Ils peuvent détruire. Il va rejoindre la liste des livres que je ne lirais ou ne relirais pas, entre _Les Enfants Terribles_ de Cocteau et _Lord of the flies_ de William Golding, et quelques autres.
> Un Enfer personnel.



J'aime bien ce message qui dit ce qu'il peut en être de la littérature. 

Et il est vrai que, chez Cormac, les mots ont une sorte de matérialité, qu'ils sont comme des morceaux d'acier ou des tessons de bouteille qui peuvent blesser. 
Pourtant, (mais pour cela aussi), la lecture de Cormac me semble être une aventure qui mérite d'être tentée

Bien sûr, je ne te convaincrais pas malgré toi, mais, si je peux me permettre un conseil, commence peut-être par _Le grand passage_, le deuxième tome de la Trilogie des confins. On y trouve les mêmes thèmes que dans les plus "durs" de ses livres (ceux que LHO a cité : _Suttree_ et _Méridien de sang_), on y croise les mêmes pointes acérées, mais avec comme un ton adouci, des angles moins aigus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et il est vrai que, chez Cormac, les mots ont une sorte de matérialité, qu'ils sont comme des morceaux d'acier ou des tessons de bouteille qui peuvent blesser.
> Pourtant, (mais pour cela aussi), la lecture de Cormac me semble être une aventure qui mérite d'être tentée
> 
> Bien sûr, je ne te convaincrais pas malgré toi, mais, si je peux me permettre un conseil, commence peut-être par _Le grand passage_, le deuxième tome de la Trilogie des confins. On y trouve les mêmes thèmes que dans les plus "durs" de ses livres (ceux que LHO a cité : _Suttree_ et _Méridien de sang_), on y croise les mêmes pointes acérées, mais avec comme un ton adouci, des angles moins aigus.



l'écriture de McCarthy est aussi une expérience, qui met en jeu toute une géologie en mouvement, avec des images incroyables d'une fin du monde ou d'une perte ou d'un éloignement, entre errance et solitude et avec cette façon si particulière d'utiliser le _et_ pour créer un effet d'accumulation et de vertige dans la phrase et des dialogues quasi mutiques et aphones.

_Un enfant de Dieu_ retrace l'histoire frustre d'un serial killer dans les Appalaches est un livre assez ravagé, mais calme.
il te permettra un passage entre la Trilogie des confins et ce livre insensé: _Blood Meridian_.








.


----------



## Chang (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [contre le sport]​
> Une bouffée d'air pur et d'intelligence en cette période de messe olympique et de roustons qui collent au short.... :love::love::love:



eh dire que je pensais etre le seul a avoir les noix qui collent au papier ... c'est vraiment un des seuls desagrements de l'ete, apres les touristes, parmi lesquels je fus ... poil au cul ...


----------



## Aski (22 Août 2008)

Ma meilleure lecture c'était "Le seigneur des anneau", superbe 

En ce moment je lit "La citadelle des ombres" de Robin Hobb. C'est le même genre que "Le seigneur des anneau", j'adore 

C'est une longue histoire, il faut en vouloir, 13 tomes regroupés en 4 volumes.


----------



## usurp (27 Août 2008)

Aski a dit:


> En ce moment je lit "La citadelle des ombres" de Robin Hobb. C'est le même genre que "Le seigneur des anneau", j'adore



Excellent choix. Personnages attachants, bonnes intrigues, 13 tomes, mais arrivé à la fin, on regrette qu'il n'y en ai pas plus.
Du bon fantastique.

Sinon du même auteur, la série des "Aventurier de la mer" 

Je cite : "Cette histoire se déroule dans le même univers que celui de L'Assassin royal (on y retrouve d'ailleurs l'un des personnages de L'Apprenti Assassin, même si on ne le découvre que dans la troisième trilogie). Chronologiquement, elle se situe entre le premier et le deuxième cycle de L'Assassin royal. *Il est préférable de la lire avant le deuxième cycle de L'Apprenti Assassin* car une partie de l'intrigue des Aventuriers de la Mer y est dévoilée." (cf wikipedia)

Vraiment bien 

--Usurp--


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2008)

Un petit post semi-littéraire sur la cyber-débilité.

J'ai passé commande hier sur un site connu du prochain livre de Jean Échenoz [pour moi l'un des plus beaux stylistes vivants]. Les liens commerciaux automatiquement affichés étaient dirigés vers une marque à trois bandes, une gamme de produits "pour nous les hommes" et un site de produits pour sportif en chambre (façon cyclo-machin).
Pourquoi ? Simplement parce que le titre est : _Courir_ [au vu des premières pages, il doit s'agir d'une biographie d'Emil Zátopek]

Magie des automates.

J'ai beau faire, il n'est d'ailleurs plus possible de se débarrasser sur ledit site (idem pour d'autres) des liens commerciaux et des conseils. Plus moyen de fureter sans qu'on vous suggère quelque chose, alors que les occasions manquées sont une épice dans notre vie formatée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, puisque je viens juste de le citer dans un autre fil... 






Assez édifiant et qui complète assez bien "contre le sport" de G. Caroll...

Je sais ; je suis assez monomaniaque... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2008)

La fréquentation de certains membres de notre chère communauté, ces temps-ci, m'a poussé à relire cet admirable ouvrage dont je vous conseille vivement la lecture... :love:


----------



## Aski (1 Octobre 2008)

Je ne les ai pas lu mais les titres en donne bien envie. Quand j'ai vu ça je me suis demandé si c'était pas une blague.

http://livre.fnac.com/a1961825/Tonv...ec-des-cons?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-1&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0

http://livre.fnac.com/a2188417/Tonv...ec-des-cons?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-1&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que ça donne envie :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, tombé dessus à la librairie, cette nouvelle édition de la correspondance de Rimbaud, sortie en 2007, dont l'ambition est "de nous restituer la correspondance de Rimbaud délivrée, des amputations, rectifications, mensonges, falsifications, tripatouillages, oublis et inexactitudes dont elle fut souvent, sinon continûment, l'objet dès sa première publication par Berrichon en 1899."






On y trouve aussi bien les lettres de la période littéraire que celles de la période aventurière et post-littéraire, période pendant laquelle Rimbaud renie le premier Rimbaud, le Rimbaud agité. Celui qui aimait s'enivrer, et pas seulement de mots, comme il l'écrivait en 1972 à son ami Ernest Delahaye :



> Il y a bien ici un lieu de boisson que je préfère. Vive  l'académie d'Absomphe*, malgré la mauvaise volonté des  garçons ! C'est le plus délicat et le plus tremblant des habits,  que l'ivresse par la vertu de cette sauge de glaciers, l'absomphe.


*L'absomphe est une forme argotique de l'absinthe.


----------



## estomak (2 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens, tombé dessus à la librairie, cette nouvelle édition de la correspondance de Rimbaud, sortie en 2007, dont l'ambition est "de nous restituer la correspondance de Rimbaud délivrée, des amputations, rectifications, mensonges, falsifications, tripatouillages, oublis et inexactitudes dont elle fut souvent, sinon continûment, l'objet dès sa première publication par Berrichon en 1899."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon mais nous sommes sur un forum public. Il ya des choses qu'on ne peut pas laisser dire même quand d'évidence certains mythes ont semble- t'il la peau si dure qu'un marteau piqueur n'en viendrait pas à bout.
Je possède le livre dont tu nous parles, et à aucun moment il n'est parlé d'un rimbaud aimant s'enivrer, encore moins se droguer. Tout juste deux ou trois pauvres phrases, nous parlant d'un adolescent qui de temps en temps se pochtronnait comme la plupart des gens de son époque. Est ce suffisant pour lire le bateau ivre, les illuminations, ou la saison à la lumière de l'absinthe, comme le sous-entendait le posteur que je m'étais empressé de corriger et à qui vraisemblablement tu sembles répondre? Pas plus que le vin n'est une grille de lecture pour lire victor hugo, le hachisch Théophile Gautier ou le café très noir balzac. 

D'ailleurs , pour s'en convaincre, on lira du même auteur, -Jean-Jacques Lefrère, spécialiste éminent de la rimbaldie, l'étonnante biographie, un peu fourre-tout mais somme considérable de documents, destinée à ceux qui veulent approfondir la personnalité du poète, par le recoupement en vrac des témoignages de ceux qui l'ont côtoyé de loin comme de très près. On pense notamment à son grand ami, germain nouveau, lui même poète.

Lefevre justement tord le coup à cette réputation de bambochard mélancolique que des générations de lettrés plus ou moins avertis ont fait à Rimbaud à dessein de mieux évacuer la critique sévère que sa poésie adresse l'occident et au 'siècle des métaux'. Il n'est pas loin de dire que c'est en fait une critique 'bourgeoise' de Rimbaud. Une critique qui tend à l'évacuer par la marge.
Ce mythe précise lefevre est servi par l'invention de paul verlaine - les poètes maudits- qui projetait sa propre ivresse et sa déchéance d'alors, dans l'image lointaine et évanouie de son ancien amant.

C'est un mythe dangereux à double titre. au premier chef, parce qu'il fausse et on travestit totalement la compréhension et la vérité du poète - l'hallucination rimbaldienne n'a rien à voir avec la soulaison, ça semble entendu pour la plupart des spécialistes- mais aussi parce qu'il laisse croire à des générations d'adolescents que c'est très romantique de se camer, qu'on peut écrire de très grandes choses en étant sous l'anesthésie des narcotiques, à preuve rimbaud, baudelaire...ce qui est bien entendu totalement faux.


----------



## kasarus (2 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Pardon mais nous sommes sur un forum public. Il ya des choses qu'on ne peut pas laisser dire même quand d'évidence certains mythes ont semble- t'il la peau si dure qu'un marteau piqueur n'en viendrait pas à bout.
> Je possède le livre dont tu nous parles, et à aucun moment il n'est parlé d'un rimbaud aimant s'enivrer, encore moins se droguer. Tout juste deux ou trois pauvres phrases, nous parlant d'un adolescent qui de temps en temps se pochtronnait comme la plupart des gens de son époque. Est ce suffisant pour lire le bateau ivre, les illuminations, ou la saison à la lumière de l'absinthe, comme le sous-entendait le posteur que je m'étais empressé de corriger et à qui vraisemblablement tu sembles répondre? Pas plus que le vin n'est une grille de lecture pour lire victor hugo, le *haschich *Théophile Gautier ou le café très noir balzac.
> 
> C'est un mythe dangereux à double titre. au premier chef, parce qu'il fausse et on travestit totalement la compréhension et la vérité du poète - l'hallucination rimbaldienne n'a rien à voir avec la soulaison, ça semble entendu pour la plupart des spécialistes- *mais aussi parce qu'il laisse croire à des générations d'adolescents que c'est très romantique de se camer*, qu'on peut écrire de très grandes choses en étant sous l'anesthésie des narcotiques, à preuve rimbaud, baudelaire...ce qui est bien entendu totalement faux.



@l'écrieur:


			
				VBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à l'écrieur.



@ventriloque: Ah....
haschich, le s se balade.

Mais quand t'es malade, c'est hachisch. 

À tes souhaits.


J'allais oublier.

NOOON.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider? 
Je ne suis qu'un pauvre adolescent,
je vais me camer pour trouver l'inspiration,

et faire comme De Nerval,
me suicider.
Le cachet, j'avale.

Je vais me calmer pour trouver la respiration,
et me faire un alibi décent.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?









un peu cliché?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

Bon, ben moi je vais me pochtronner pour de vrai à la verte... pas besoin d'alibi pour boutonneux et l'inspiration, ben à cette heure-ci j'en ai plus vraiment l'utilité...
Rien à foutre de savoir si ce connard de Raimbaud carburait à l'absinthe, au Margnat® village ou au  Fanta® orange...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Comme je l'ai déjà indiqué dans un post précédant, je lis que par "triade".

Je lis trois livres en simultané, choisis pour l'intérêt probable d'une lecture triangulaire.

Parfois cette "méthode" ne mène à rien plongeant les trois ouvrages dans l'incompréhension la plus complète, tandis qu'à d'autres moments (plus rare, je dois l'avouer ), une véritable compréhension globale se dégage, souvent avec l'actualité...

En ce moment, le tiercé gagnant:

- DALI (Salvador), _Journal d'un génie_, Paris, Gallimard, 3ème édition, 2001.
- BECKER (Howard S.), _Les Mondes de l'Art,_ Paris, Flammarion, 1er édition, 1988. (Traduction française d'_Art Worlds_ publié par The University of California Press)
- DAGEN (Philippe), _L'Art impossible: De l'utilité de la création dans le monde contemporain_, Paris, Grasset, 2002.

Cette lecture triangulaire prend tout son sens, en la confrontant avec un événement actuel dans le milieu artistique dû autant par son importance intrinsèque que par la polémique qu'il a créé, à savoir l'exposition Koons à Versailles.

Dali expose les traits du génie, Becker analyse la production de toute oeuvre d'art comme une action collective tandis que Dagen formule son scepticisme face à la création contemporaine et à sa tendance au divertissement.

Ces trois "idées" s'appliquent, toutes proportions gardées, à cette exposition permettant à la fois de ne pas être dupe de la relation "argent-Pinault-Ministre-Koons" tout en relativisant les propos parfois extrêmes d'André Rouillé dans ses éditos sur le site "Paris-Art.com".


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'est un mythe dangereux à double titre. au premier chef, parce qu'il fausse et on travestit totalement la compréhension et la vérité du poète - l'hallucination rimbaldienne n'a rien à voir avec la soulaison, ça semble entendu pour la plupart des spécialistes- mais aussi parce qu'il laisse croire à des générations d'adolescents que c'est très romantique de se camer, qu'on peut écrire de très grandes choses en étant sous l'anesthésie des narcotiques, à preuve rimbaud, baudelaire...ce qui est bien entendu totalement faux.




Je cite Rimbaud lui-même, parlant d'absinthe. C'est qu'il ne l'aurait écrit, cette lettre ? Qu'il ait aimé, dans une période de sa jeunesse, se biturer à l'absinthe fait-il de lui un drogué ? Non point. Alors pourquoi feindre de le croire ?
D'ailleurs, qui parle de narcotiques ? On parle de haschish et d'alcool.
Encore une fois tu comprends tout de travers. T'es en monophasé, non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2008)

récemment :







J'ai beaucoup aimé l'écriture : on est dans la tête du héros bloqué entre 4 murs, et on lit au rythme de ses pensées. Quand son cerveau s'emballe, on est contraint de lire plus vite ; quand il se calme un peu on peut reprendre ses esprits.
vraiment très bien fait.

Violent, sadique, sombre, schyzophrène...
Une claque, quand même.

Bobby Approved®


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2008)

Faut que j'aille en Inde. Caustique et très bien écrit, c'est vachement (hin hin) bien.


----------



## numsix (3 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de lire Luke Rhinehart. C'est fabuleux ...​





Il y a aussi ​





















​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2008)

Dis-moi, NumSix, as-tu d'autres livres dans ta bibliothèque que tu pourrais nous proposer?


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2008)

non, je crois qu'on a presque fait le tour


----------



## estomak (3 Octobre 2008)

En ce moment, pour moi, le grand oeuvre de la culture indienne; l'équivalent de ce que furent pour la littérature occidentale, l'illiade et l'odyssée. L'histoire d'une guerre fratricide entre deux familles, les Pandava et les Kaurava. L'explication du dharma, du karma sur fond de guerre cosmique. Je crois que c'est michaux- ou claudel, je sais plus..bref, qui disait, "vous raconteriez cette histoire à un bâton, il recouvrerait ses feuilles"
Un livre absolument essentiel pour comprendre l'inde, d'hier et d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## numsix (3 Octobre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dis-moi, NumSix, as-tu d'autres livres dans ta bibliothèque que tu pourrais nous proposer?



Il y en a plein, .... mais ta question etait rethorique je crois ...


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2008)

Plutôt r*h*étorique, même ...

En ce moment, c'est toujours un peu pareil : je lis mollement le dernier Christian Oster, dont je ne parviens pas à estimer si son style m'agace ou non.

Dans le rayon lecture rigolote et aisée, il y a *Jamais contente* de Marie Despleschins : le journal d'une adolescente, entre Bridget Jones et Les frustrés. Vite lu, vite oublié mais sympathique. Ça plaît beaucoup à mes enfants (cible première du bouquin).

Je continue l'irréductible St-Simon (le duc), que je n'achèverai (si j'y parviens) qu'à la veille de mon trépas  et pour varier un peu, j'ai repris les *Historiettes* de Tallemant des Réaux. Je conseille Henri IV, c'est l'une des plus savoureuses.

Pour le reste, signalons la re-parution des *Naufragés du temps* de Forest et Gillon (un brin daté mais pourquoi pas) et la parution pour la première fois en édition "normale" de *Coeurs d'acier* chez Champaka, aventure de Spirou & Fantasio par Yves Chaland (mon héros).

Histoire de se reposer un peu, je relis aussi *Clownerie*, de Richard Jorif, beau manieur de mots : 20 ans après la première lecture, ça reste frais et le classicisme de la langue est assez exhilarant ().

Mentionnons au passage *Joconde* jusqu'à 100 de Hervé le Tellier, moment de franche réjouissance.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Mentionnons au passage *Joconde* jusqu'à 100 de Hervé le Tellier, moment de franche réjouissance.



Mon héros. :love:
Tu sais que c'est grâce à lui que l'on sait que _la majorité des gens est plus con que la moyenne_ ?

Et quand il dialogue avec les crayons de Xavier Gorce, ce n'est pas que réjouissant... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai lu juste avant 
C'est bien, il me reste plein de choses de lui à découvrir.

Et bientôt, je vais *Courir*


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je l'ai lu juste avant
> C'est bien, il me reste plein de choses de lui à découvrir.
> 
> Et bientôt, je vais *Courir*



Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller les _Sonates de bar_ alors&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2008)

je connaissais le titre 1000 fois mais je pensais que c'était seulement un film, ce bouquin m'a vraiment plu en tout cas, j'ai trouvé ça très bon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Perso, je viens de terminer celui-ci...






Le problème, c'est que c'est écrit par un ami...
Dur pour moi, du coup, d'être objectif.
Même si je me suis bidonné en le lisant, entre un paquet de vannes et d'anecdotes entendues certains soirs de picole, la part autobiographique qui transparaît au tournant de pas mal de chapitres et de paragraphes, sa tronche et sa silhouette que j'avais en tête durant toute la lecture... pas facile de dissocier l'affectif du reste.

Si jamais vous tombez dessus, vous serez probablement plus critique que moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2008)

Lu il y a longtemps, relu il y a peu :



_Mr. Nice_, du très attachant Howard Marks.

L'autobiographie d'un des plus gros dealers d'herbe (avérés) au monde.
J'avais beaucoup aimé le bouquin à l'époque, je n'ai pas été déçu par sa relecture : bourré d'humour, d'anecdotes, de souvenirs...
On rit beaucoup en le lisant, on s'étonne de l'ingéniosité de ses combines pour jongler avec des tonnes d'herbe et des millions de dollars, de francs, de livres sterling à travers le monde.

le début est assez fade (sa jeunesse d'universitaire à Oxford, fumeur de joints, fêtard, enfin étudiant quoi.) mais passé les 50 premières pages, on entre dans le vif du sujet avec délectation : les premières combines de quelques centaines de kilos évoluent vite en chargement de plusieurs tonnes par bateau, par avion, voiture, entre le Pakistan, le Liban, Hong-Kong, la Thaïlande, les Etats-Unis, l'Angleterre, la France, l'Allemagne, les Pays-Bas, et j'en passe, le tout peuplé de personnages atypiques, amis, ennemis, barons de la drogue, membres de l'IRA, du MI6, de la DEA, de la CIA, etc...

Un grand tour du monde sur deux décennies, vivifiant, amusant.
On est un peu triste que ce soit déjà terminé quand on le referme...


----------



## Chang (15 Décembre 2008)

Raaah, mais ca fait des semaines qu'on doit me le preter ce fichu bouquin ... j'en trepigne d'avance ...  ...

Sinon je viens de finir le deuxieme tome de Millenium qui est pas mal non plus. J'attends le troisieme pour dans quelques jours. En attendant je lis pour la premiere fois Houellebecq et son Extension du Domaine de La Lutte. Ca pue la verite moisie et ca fait mouche sur pas mal de points, malgre un style qui ne me convient pas vraiment ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut que j'aille en Inde. Caustique et très bien écrit, c'est vachement (hin hin) bien.


C'est de ce bouquin qu'est tiré le dernier Danny Boyle. 

Quelqu'un l'a vu?


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2009)

Le coup de pompe des vacances : 'le chat qui flairait l'embrouille', un polar choisi sur le titre, et une bouse comme j'en ai rarement lue. Pas d'intrigue, une foule de personnages inintéressants, un assassin qu'on devine être lui page 3 (l'assassinat arrive vers la page 80) et qui ne revient que page 260 (le bouquin en compte 270) pour se faire gauler. Dire que l'auteure en a fait toute une série !

Le premier coup de coeur des vacances : Le doigt coupé de la rue du bison, de François Caradec. L' intrigue policière, puisqu'il s'agit d'un Rompol, n'a pas d'importance, mais est prétexte à une balade réjouissante dans le Paris de la fin des années cinquante à la rencontre de personnages tous plus foutraques les uns que les autres.

Le deuxième coup de coeur, merci à Nephou pour son conseil : Sonates de bar, d'Hervé Le Tellier. Quatre vingt six cocktails, autant de tranches de vie d'une page et demie, autant de pépites à déguster à petites gorgées, deux ou trois à la fois, à la nuit, dans une lumière tamisée, un verre à la main et un bon vieux blues pianistique qui gratte en toile de fond. Un régal.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Un livre que j'ai fini en 3 heures hier, drôle mais faut aimer






En gros il sagit de sujets sensés traiter du PAF. Mais bien souvent, il est question de linvité, de peoples (ou assimilés) ou de politique. Le prince Albert et Nadine de Rotschild en prennent régulièrement pour leurs grade; quant à la politique, il se revendique très ouvertement de gauche mais nhésites pas à dénoncer les ténors du P.S. . Tout le monde en prend donc pour son grade, même lui dailleurs lorsque Christine Bravo ou Arthur, après quil ait délivré sa chronique, lui assène des coups bas quil prend de plein fouet.

Ce bouquin nous livre ces petites anecdotes que les fans comme moi apprécieront, pour les autres il demeurre une lecture détente appréciable dont le contenu rappel lefficacité du décryptage de lactualité par les guignols de linfo.

Si vous voulez découvrir cette émission, vous pouvez télécharger en podcast sur France Inter lémission ou vous rendre sur le site http://tourdemars.musicblog.fr/ qui met en ligne quotidiennement les chroniques.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Mars 2009)

Je rattrape doucement mon retard après trois ans de khâgne occupés à lire, certes, mais pas forcément ce que j'aime lire habituellement...

Donc plus d'un an après la sortie française, j'ai enfin lu _La route_ de Cormac McCarthy. Autant dire qu'on ne ressort pas indemne d'un tel livre qui est très noir et très réaliste finalement. Si vous ne l'avez encore pas lu, je ne peux que le recommander, en mettant néanmoins en garde : certains ne se remettent pas de la lecture d'un tel livre.

En tout cas, pour ma part, _La route_ est tout simplement un des chefs d'uvre de début du XXIe siècle. Je ne connais pas le reste du travail de cet écrivain, mais nul doute que je vais m'y pencher, d'autant que j'avais adoré _No Country For Old Men_, le film.

À propos de film, il va y avoir une adaptation cinématographique de ce roman pendant l'année, avec Viggo Mortensen dans le rôle du père et John Hillcoat (_The Proposition_) aux commandes. Je crains un peu le pire, mais qui sait, ce sera peut-être bien.




_Clic pour la version longue_​


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> J Si vous ne l'avez encore pas lu, je ne peux que le recommander, en mettant néanmoins en garde : certains ne se remettent pas de la lecture d'un tel livre.




Oh l'autre hé.
Et toi, tu fais partie des costauds qui peuvent tenir le coup, c'est ça? 
Faut reflechir avant d'écrire des conneries les mecs.


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mars 2009)

Eh bien après avoir entendu de nombreux témoignages de lecteurs choqués par leur lecture (très précisément au Masque et la Plume), je préfère prévenir que guérir. Je ne vois pas le problème avec ça... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

La façon de le tourner est amusante, non? 
"Certains ne s'en remettent pas". :affraid: :affraid:

Fichtre! Vais-je tenir le coup? Vais-je tenter l'expérience, au risque de ne jamais m'en remettre? :affraid:


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Donc plus d'un an après la sortie française, j'ai enfin lu _La route_ de Cormac McCarthy. Autant dire qu'on ne ressort pas indemne d'un tel livre qui est très noir et très réaliste finalement. Si vous ne l'avez encore pas lu, je ne peux que le recommander, en mettant néanmoins en garde : certains ne se remettent pas de la lecture d'un tel livre.
> 
> En tout cas, pour ma part, _La route_ est tout simplement un des chefs d'uvre de début du XXIe siècle. Je ne connais pas le reste du travail de cet écrivain, mais nul doute que je vais m'y pencher, d'autant que j'avais adoré _No Country For Old Men_, le film.
> 
> [/CENTER]



Si tu te lances dans Cormac McCarthy, ne pas passer à côté de_ Sutree_


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La façon de le tourner est amusante, non?
> "Certains ne s'en remettent pas". :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Fichtre! Vais-je tenir le coup? Vais-je tenter l'expérience, au risque de ne jamais m'en remettre? :affraid:


Tu sais lire, toi ?!... 


ÉDIT : @ mado ...


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Si tu te lances dans Cormac McCarthy, ne pas passer à côté de_ Sutree_



Merci pour le conseil... 

@ bobbynountchak : ah bah si c'est juste la formulation qui pose problème...  

Disons que ne l'ayant pas été, cela m'étonne un peu que l'on puisse être choqué par le roman. Mais il n'y avait aucune condescendance voulue...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> @ bobbynountchak : ah bah si c'est juste la formulation qui pose problème...



Ben ouais.
Vous êtes casse-burnes les mecs, regardez aussi les smileys dans les posts, hein.
Si tu vois des "" un peu partout tu te doutes que je suis pas non plus en train de te traiter de con, et de t'agresser, non?

Si?
Ben mets des  alors si t'es vexé... :sleep:


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mars 2009)

Désolé si j'ai paru vexé...


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2009)

Ze Rode (La wrout' in french in ze taixt) ... c'est un tres bon bouquin en effet, une ambiance pesante, un cote mad max, post apocalyptique ... un bouquin chanme sa mere, velue meme ... 

Perso j'ai tenu le coup mais ma conso d'alcool fort a terriblement augmente depuis ... :rose: ...

Je repeat donc ... Ze Rode est un livre Chang Approved ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

J'ai lu ça






après avoir vu le film.

Bizarrement pour une fois j'ai préféré le film au bouquin, je trouve personnellement qu'on retrouve la même atmosphère dans les deux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Ça reste quand même un roman d'épouvante pour célibataire endurci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est ça, une après midi... j'ai bien ri, comme j'aime : noir et jaune essentiellement   ... bref, un bon moment de lecture, et une envie d'Australie en berne sur le coup...


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je rattrape doucement mon retard après trois ans de khâgne occupés à lire, certes, mais pas forcément ce que j'aime lire habituellement...
> 
> Donc plus d'un an après la sortie française, j'ai enfin lu _La route_ de Cormac McCarthy. Autant dire qu'on ne ressort pas indemne d'un tel livre qui est très noir et très réaliste finalement. Si vous ne l'avez encore pas lu, je ne peux que le recommander, en mettant néanmoins en garde : certains ne se remettent pas de la lecture d'un tel livre.
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi. On ne sort pas indemne de ce livre, pas plus d'ailleurs que de _Sutree_ et de _Méridien de sang_. Et je te suis encore lorsque tu dis que _La route_ peut secouer gravement le lecteur. J'ai des amis qui n'ont pu finir de le lire ou qui l'ont difficilement terminé avec un mélange de rejet et de respect.
Cormac Mc Carthy décrit un monde dont le sens s'est absenté et en prend toute la mesure, sans complaisance, sans facilité. Un univers dépourvu de grâce, de salut, de finalité où ne reste plus qu'un présent d'une violence inouïe. Même l'espace est affecté de cette absence. Un espace sans orient où on ne sait plus littéralement où on est, ni où on va.

Les réactions que tu décris témoignent du fait que, portée à la hauteur où l'a élevée Cormac Mc Carthy, la littérature n'est pas une distraction innocente et anodine. A ce niveau, elle blesse le lecteur, elle expose les parties les plus sensibles de l'âme à une lumière si crue, si blanche qu'on peut bien dire qu'elle est parfois insoutenable


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

Ouais ouais.
Un bouquin qui brasse quoi, on en a tous lu (enfin pour les plus chanceux d'entre nous)

N'empêche qu'on doit arriver à s'en remettre.


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mars 2009)

Il faut espérer en effet, ne serait-ce que pour lire le suivant...


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais ouais.
> Un bouquin qui brasse quoi, on en a tous lu (enfin pour les plus chanceux d'entre nous)
> 
> N'empêche qu'on doit arriver à s'en remettre.



Au fait, tu l'as lu ce livre dont tu parles si bien depuis au moins 4 posts ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

EDITH : Allez, autocensure, reste dans ta merde.


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2009)

Sinon dans le meme genre que "la route" mais en moins glacial, il y a malevil !

PS: si vous avez des suggestions sur ce theme, je suis preneur ! 

EDIT : apres avoir lu "la route", j'ai attaque "de si jolis chevaux"  du même auteur, mais Je n'ai pas du tout accroche.


----------



## Chang (10 Mars 2009)

> EDIT : apres avoir lu "la route", j'ai attaque "de si jolis chevaux" mais Je n'ai pas du tout accroche.



Ouais mais celui la tu t'en remets facilement ...  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2009)

Devrait être imposé à tous les pré-boutonneux dès la 6e - Un exemple pour les générations futures :style:


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2009)

N'écoutez pas ce vieux réactionnnaire de Patoch.
Lisez-plutôt ça :






Crocs, de Toby Barlow. Un pur ovni littéraire.


Imaginez : Des meutes de chiens, fins de races lycanthropiques, même plus des loups-garous, juste des chiens, se mènent une guerre de territoire dans un Los Angeles d'aujourd'hui.
Loin des loups-garous possédés, les personnages de Toby Barlow alternent vies de chiens et vies d'hommes, se transforment, se tuent, se baisent, se terrent, se déploient, se fracassent, devant les yeux médusés des quelques humains témoins de leurs histoires.
Tout ça en vers.
Oui, en vers.
Et contre tout.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Le livre de ma vie que je relis tous les 6 mois environ.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Avril 2009)

La mort de Virgile

Trop grand pour nos vies si mortelles


----------



## BS0D (2 Avril 2009)

Les rêveries du promeneur solitaire - J.J. Rousseau


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2009)

Pour Hermann Broch, je recommande aussi Les Somnambules.


----------



## kabeha (27 Avril 2009)

De la poésie pure, une force, une musicalité du texte


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Juin 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

Indispensable à ceux qui lisent ma prose au fil des pages de ce forum... :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Indispensable à ceux qui lisent ma prose au fil des pages de ce forum... :style:



un livre sur les injures corse !!!  :hein: 

Et pourquoi pas un film sur les Ch'ti pendant qu'on y est !?  :rateau:


----------



## numsix (2 Juillet 2009)

Fantastique, tout comme_Trilogie sale de la Havane_


----------



## DeepDark (26 Août 2009)

*LHirondelle avant lorage*, de _Robert Littell_.

_Printemps 1934. Dans une Russie soumise à la terreur stalinienne, le poète Ossip Mandelstam, au péril de sa liberté de son art et même de sa vie, compose un violent réquisitoire contre le maître du Kremlin, sous la forme d'une épigramme qui circule clandestinement jusqu'à ce que Staline en apprenne l'existence. Par les voix alternées du poète et de ses proches sa femme Nadejda, son amie intime la poétesse Anna Akhmatova et l'écrivain Boris Pasternak, futur auteur du Docteur Jivago, L'hirondelle avant l'orage raconte le douloureux périple de Mandelstam qui subira arrestation, torture et exil, pour avoir osé dire sa vérité. Robert Littell, souvent considéré comme l'un des maîtres contemporains du roman d'espionnage, dévoile dans ce livre poétique un autre versant de son immense talent. S'inspirant de la tragique destinée du grand poète russe, avec cet art qui lui est si particulier d'entremêler fiction et Histoire, il nous offre ici une méditation d'une force rare sur l'artiste face au pouvoir. A travers le récit de l'étrange fascination entre le poète et le dictateur, ce roman rend hommage à l'incroyable acte de défi de Mandelstam et explore toute la complexité de l'engagement de l'écrivain._



De loin ma meilleure lecture de l'année*.

Captivant de bout en bout, formidablement documenté (Litell a d'ailleurs rencontré la veuve de Mandelstam en... 79, autant dire que cette chronique a mûri); je ne peux que le conseiller 



* Si on met de côté Cul-de-sac, de Kennedy...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Indispensable à ceux qui lisent ma prose au fil des pages de ce forum... :style:



Apparemment tu as été entendu, il est épuisé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

"L'histoire se passe en 1954 sur l'île de Shutter Island, dans un hôpital psychiatrique abritant des patients malades mentaux s'étant rendu coupables d'actes criminels. Les marshals Teddy Daniels et Chuck Aule enquêtent sur la disparition d'une patiente, Rachel Solando."

Vivement la sortie au cinéma (repoussée en 2010 ).


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)

il y a aussi la version BD chez casterman/rivages


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vivement la sortie au cinéma (repoussée en 2010 ).



Voilà une remarque qui me surprend. Perso, je suis, 9 fois/10, déçue par la mise en images d'un livre que j'ai apprécié. Cela ne correspond que très rarement à ce que je m'étais imaginer. Le livre a ceci de bien : il est possible de se faire son propre cinéma...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

M'en fous, j'ai pas lu le bouquin... Et un Scorcese c'est toujours bon à prendre :style:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le livre a ceci de bien : il est possible de se faire son propre cinéma...



Tout à fait d'accord mais dans ce cas précis je pense que l'adaptation sera réussie et puis +1 avec Patoch' .


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2009)

Auteur régulièrement porté à l'écran : Gone baby gone et Mystic River.

A lire : Un pays à l'aube. Un grand roman qui couvre les années troubles d'une Amérique en construction.


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Voilà, c'est ça, une après midi... j'ai bien ri, comme j'aime : noir et jaune essentiellement   ... bref, un bon moment de lecture, et une envie d'Australie en berne sur le coup...



et Piège Nuptial ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

"Il existe une dynamique dans la mise en uvre de l'horreur : servez-là garnie d'hyperboles fleuries, et la distance s'installe même si la terreur est présente, puis branchez tous les feux du cliché littéral et figuratif, et vous ferez naître un sentiment de gratitude parce que le cauchemar prendra fin, un cauchemar au premier abord trop horrible pour prendre fin. Je n'obéirai pas à cette dynamique, je ne vous laisserai pas me prendre en pitié. Charles Manson, qui déblatère dans sa cellule mérite, lui, la pitié ; Ted Bundy, qui proteste de son innocence pour que les femmes solitaires lui écrivent, mérite la mépris. Je mérite crainte et respect pour être demeuré inviolé jusqu'au bout du voyage que je vais décrire, et puisque le force de mon cauchemar interdit qu'il prenne fin un jour, vous me les offrirez."
Ainsi parle Martin Michael Plunkett, âgé de 35 ans, coupable de plusieurs dizaines de meurtres sexuels couvrant tout le territoire des États-Unis sur une période de dix années.
Avec Un Tueur sur la Route, James Ellroy s'est attaché à faire le portrait, de "l'intérieur", d'un "serial killer". 



Fascinant, déroutant ...


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2009)

saturnin a dit:


> Bon bah moi je recommande particulièrement la série fantasy "le trone de fer" si vous aimez les complots, les personnages complexes, la psychologie de ceux-ci, et surtout vous évader dans des univers différent (pour l'instant 9 tomes sont sortis en poche en français, et la série n'est pas fini).



Le trône de fer  / A Song of Ice and Fire
Conseillé par silvio il y a quelques temps, je n'ai pas été déçu.
Je suis immergé depuis 4 mois dans la série. Je n'avance pas très vite (je préfère le lire en anglais) mais je suis au tome 3, _A Storm Of Swords_ (Livres 5 & 6  de la version française ?). Le monde créé est passionnant pour qui aime l'heroic fantasy/epic fantasy. Il y a les longueurs des descriptions, qu'on peut retrouver dans les Verne ou Tolkien Un peu la loi du genre: comment faire rêver et imaginer avec des mots. J'aime, l'esprit court et rêve, crée. Chaque chapitre est la voix d'un des personnages, récurrent ou non et crée un univers en décalage (tout ne se suit pas forcément).
Un monde ancien, Westeros, protégé au Nord de mystérieux monstres par un immense Mur, de très longs hivers (de nombreuses années), vestiges de magie et de dragon (cela reste un monde très réaliste, sans arme à feu, où _parfois_ s'invite des mystères), destinations lointaines aux parfums de sang, de glace et de feu, des gardiens-veilleurs en noir, des rois et princes assoiffés de pouvoir, des incestes et des viols, des enlèvements, des guerres, chaque personnage est pris à un moment ou à un autre par un torrent qui le dépasse et sur lequel il n'a que peu de prise, et qui souvent l'engloutit. Des personnages se révèlent, d'autres disparaissent. Pas de baguette ou de potion magique, Martin nous fait comprendre que là n'est pas l'essentiel.
Un vrai plaisir de lecteur.

Mon vocabulaire anglais lui, s'étoffe, un cousin américain de passage me raconte que c'est du très vieil anglais  Je me régale quand même, découverte du langue et d'un monde incroyable et touffu. Et des agacements temporaires: GRR Martin massacre ses personnages, grands ou petits, avec une facilité déconcertante. D'ailleurs, là, je fais une pause: j'ai du mal à me remettre d'un festin sanguinolent   Certain-es vont me manquer  J'en profiterai peut-être aussi pour me garder le 4e tome pour plus tard: le 5e (sur 7 prévus) qui devait sortir en juin a été reporté à une date ultérieure

Et dans la série des livres adaptés à l'écran, le tournage du pilote par HBO commence en octobre en Irlande  Y'a à mon avis maldonne sur certains rôles, mais bon c'est une autre histoire 
Un jeu vidéo est aussi prévu (les livres ont déjà donné lieu à de nombreux de rôles et jeux de cartes).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Fascinant, déroutant ...



Mais encore ?


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais encore ?



Je partage le propos de Corentin. Un tueur sur la route, c'est assez de la balle  et fait partie du bon James Ellroy. Ca, au moins, c'est une appréciation personnelle :style:


Sinon, et bien je recommande chaudement La Religon, de Tim Willocks, espèce de roman historique épique et brutal, noir et violent. C'est un bon pavé mais on assez vite pris dedans, malgré l'univers parfois un peu ampoulé. 

Je craignais un peu de m'emmerder avec ces petits combats entre chevaliers et janissaises ('ont bien braves ceux là  ), mais les descriptions sont assez ahurissantes sans être ennuyeuses. L'intrigue s'enrichit progressivement au long de livre.






Le pitch, histoire de : 

"Mai 1565. Malte. Le conflit entre islam et chrétienté bat son plein. Soliman le Magnifique, sultan des Ottomans, a déclaré la guerre sainte à ses ennemis jurés, les chevaliers de l'ordre de Malte. Militaires aguerris, proches des Templiers, ceux-ci désignent leur communauté sous le vocable de " la Religion ". Alors qu'un inquisiteur arrive à Malte afin de restaurer le contrôle papal sur l'ordre, l'armada ottomane s'approche de l'archipel. C'est le début d'un des sièges les plus spectaculaires et les plus durs de toute l'histoire militaire. Dans ce contexte mouvementé, Matthias Tanhauser, mercenaire et marchand d'armes, d'épices et d'opium, accepte d'aider une comtesse française, Caria La Penautier, dans une quête périlleuse. Pour la mener à bien, ils devront affronter les intégrismes de tous bords, dénouer des intrigues politiques et religieuses, et percer des secrets bien gardés. Sur fond de conflits et de mystères religieux, cet ouvrage follement romanesque et d'une érudition sans faille témoigne d'un sens de l'intrigue remarquable. En explorant la mystérieuse histoire des chevaliers de l'ordre de Malte, Tim Willocks, porté par une langue aussi intense que réaliste, évoque autant Alexandre Dumas qu'Umberto Eco. Un classique immédiat."

Bon, je suis pas sûr que cette description attire vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais encore ?



Pas grand chose à dire d'autre, si ce n'est que c'est un livre que j'ai vraiment apprécié.
J'ai du mal à l'exprimer par écrit c'est tout, donc je recommande juste sa lecture.

Comme "Le Voyage dans le passé" de Stefan Zweig dont la première traduction française date de 2008.

Résumé :

Neuf ans après s'être vus pour la dernière fois, un homme et une femme qui se sont aimés se retrouvent.
Louis est un jeune homme pauvre mais animé d'une violente volonté de s'extraire de sa condition. Il parvient à gagner la confiance du Conseiller G., directeur d'usine qui fait de lui son secrétaire particulier et l'invite à demeurer dans sa demeure bourgeoise. Là il rencontre la femme du conseiller : eux que tout sépare se sentent irrésistiblement attirés l'un vers l'autre. Le Conseiller offre cependant à son jeune protégé de partir pour l'Amérique du Sud afin d'y diriger une importante affaire, le jeune homme y voit le moyen de réaliser ses ambitions. La veille du départ, l'un et l'autre réalisent combien ils s'aiment : elle lui promet alors de lui appartenir à son retour.
Par delà l'océan, Louis s'acharne à travailler pour effacer le manque. Il compte les jours avant son retour quand survient la première Guerre mondiale. Leur séparation qui ne devait durer que quelques semaines se prolonge plusieurs années.
Avec le temps, la résignation vient, Louis se marie. Mais quand la guerre se termine enfin et qu'il doit revenir en Allemagne pour affaires, il songe à elle et ne peut s'empêcher de la joindre, de lui rendre visite. Le Conseiller est mort depuis longtemps. Plus aucun obstacle n'existe à leur amour, mais à mesure que les heures passent et malgré leurs efforts, ils ne parviennent pas à faire revivre leurs sentiments. Elle se sait devenue vieille, lui réclame qu'elle tienne sa promesse avant de prendre bientôt conscience que le temps a effectivement rendu vaine toute tentative pour renouer le fil de leur amour.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je partage le propos de Corentin. Un tueur sur la route, c'est assez de la balle  et fait partie du bon James Ellroy. Ca, au moins, c'est une appréciation personnelle :style:



Ui ui, lu sur les conseils de tonton.



C0rentin a dit:


> Pas grand chose à dire d'autre, si ce n'est que c'est un livre que j'ai vraiment apprécié.
> J'ai du mal à l'exprimer par écrit c'est tout, donc je recommande juste sa lecture.



Je voulais juste lire un avis un peu plus approfondie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ui ui, lu sur les conseils de tonton.


Alors maintenant, comme tu es gentil et que tu aimes bien ton Tonton, tu vas me faire le plaisir de lire (Dans l'ordre) "Le Poète" et "Los Angeles River" de Connelly... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors maintenant, comme tu es gentil et que tu aimes bien ton Tonton, tu vas me faire le plaisir de lire (Dans l'ordre) "Le Poète" et "Los Angeles River" de Connelly... :style:




Ok, chef !


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2009)

Sinon coup de coeur littéraire vous connaissez peut-être mais à ceux qui ne connaissent pas, je conseille la saga du "Guide du Voyageur galactique" par Douglas Adams. 

De la sf débordante d'humour anglais.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2009)

Ouais, ça c'est de la balle, la saga de D. Adams&#8230;

Ensuite, on se rend compte ici ou là de toutes sortes de références chez toutes sortes de gens à cet énoOorme livre (babelfish, 42&#8230. Et après, on devient geek


----------



## Bladrak (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, ça c'est de la balle, la saga de D. Adams
> 
> Ensuite, on se rend compte ici ou là de toutes sortes de références chez toutes sortes de gens à cet énoOorme livre (babelfish, 42). Et après, on devient geek



Ou on l'était avant 

Actuellement je relis la Saga Hypérion / Endymion de Dan Simmons (pour rester dans la SF  ).
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas je vous la conseille fortement. Fort de ses connaissances littéraires, Dan Simmons nous crée un univers autour des poèmes de John Keats avec une influence de Dante. Il y développe aussi bien les aspects politiques que religieux, et nous fait voyager sur différentes planètes aux descriptions plus fournies les unes que les autres.

Si vous avez apprécié le style de Tolkien, il est probable que vous aimiez celui-ci.


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

Pitin, Dan Simmons, tout le monde adore alors ? 
j'ai déjà envie de me refaire les 4&#8230; Ca fait pourtant qu'à peine un an&#8230;

En anglais alors ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pitin, Dan Simmons, tout le monde adore alors ?
> j'ai déjà envie de me refaire les 4&#8230; Ca fait pourtant qu'à peine un an&#8230;
> 
> En anglais alors ?



Je saisis la balle au bond pour faire une petite remarque en passant : apparemment, le public de ce fil est quand même très focalisé sur la littérature anglo-américaine pour ne pas dire américaine. Sur les dernières pages, il me semble avoir vu un bouquin allemand et un francophone. Vous détestez à ce point la littérature française , 

Pour ne pas flouder (j'aurai du lancer un fil spécifique mais je doute que ça présente un intérêt majeur), un peu de pub pour les deux derniers bouquins que je viens de lire : 

Paradis noirs de Pierre Jourde : ceux qui veulent des bouquins d'action, inutile d'insister  Il s'agit plutôt d'un livre bien français, introspectif  Retour sur l'enfance et l'adolescence, non pas tant du narrateur mais d'un de ses camarades : enfance-adolescence plus en noir et gris qu'en couleurs avec entre le pensionnat religieux et la campagne noire de l'Auvergne profonde la figure peu à peu ranimée d'une aïeule (elle me fait pense à la grand-mère du Tambour de Gunter Grass). Pierre Jourde écrit sur les gens, ces livres sont parfois un rien bancroches, déséquilibrés mais celui-ci est un bloc qui tient. Il y a du Vialatte (celui de "Battling le ténébreux") en plus ténébreux, il y a surtout de la littérature. Pas sûr que ça puisse intéresser quelqu'un ici mais, sait-on jamais, une curiosité&#8230; (Pierre Jourde parle très bien de la littérature, même si c'est plutôt agressif quand il en parle  et son bouquin sans doute le plus abouti (enfin à mon goût) peut-être parce qu'il l'a sorti de ses tripes : "Pays perdu")

"Bella Ciao" d'Éric Holder :  (très différent de Jourde qui a une épaisseur, une viscosité élevée) ça se lit d'un trait, c'est léger et ça file, c'est presque une chanson. Parmi les quelques livres de Holder que j'ai lus (pas énormément), je le trouve particulièrement réussi. Pour l'anecdote, une histoire d'homme, plus ou moins écrivain, plus ou moins (plutôt plus) alcoolique, qui passe par la case travail manuel pour se remettre d'aplomb sans grandes phrases.

Et, pour compléter cette image très disparate d'un peu de littérature française, un livre lu il y a quelques mois : "Les onze" de Pierre Michon, un petit bout de révolution française revu, l'histoire d'un tableau imaginé et le pur plaisir là-aussi de la littérature, ce qui n'empêche pas une parenté manifeste (mais pas seulement ça) avec le film improbable et superbe de Raoul Ruiz : "l'hypothèse du tableau volé". Pour ceux qui voudraient essayer Michon par un versant moins épuré : "la grande Beune", encore un livre très court (comme "les onze").

Accessoirement, je ne déteste pas Douglas Adams et Dan Simmons


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

@LucG : en ce moment je lis ZONE de Mathias Enard. Il est français, je crois ... 





Et Dan Simmons je l'ai lu, il y a longtemps ... 
Et pourquoi autant de littérature anglo-américaine dans ce fil ?
Peut-être que ces auteurs parlent plus du monde et des hommes que de leur nombril ou de leur chatte (énorme raccourci/cliché sur les écrivains français, certes mais en même temps ...) ?


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2009)

Cher Luc G 
Je partage un peu ton avis, _boodou_. A part quelques rares exceptions (polar, anticipation, sci-fi), je dois dire que la littérature française me fait chier. Je la laisse à ceux et celles qui l'apprécient. Tant mieux pour eux, pour elles. Mais elle ne me touche pas.
Elle est ennuyeuse, se branle les lobes frontaux et les neurones apparentes pour tenter de renouer avec les élites passées (sans oublier l'onanisme de l'apparence&#8230, tant dans l'intellectualisme germanopratin (j'ai jamais été à la fac, c'est sûrement pour cela que je ne supporte pas) que pour renouer à la saga provinciale poussièreuse (j'ai donné, je suis né dans les vignes). Entre Angot, Beidbeger et Nourrissier&#8230; je préfère encore lire les classiques, les écrivains d'avant 1950.
Je me tiens au courant de loin en loin en écoutant les podcasts du _Masque et la Plume_ en préparant mes repas. C'est hilarant, mais ne me donne que peu envie de m'y plonger. Je préfère les _Masque_&#8230; _cinéma_ et _théâtre_, ils sont encore plus drôle 

Le dernier bouquin écrit par un français que j'ai lu, c'était cet été: Antoine Bello, _Les Falsificateurs_ et il vit à New York. Je ne peux que fortement conseiller son _Eloge de la pièce manquante_ (et me désoler de ses engagements politiques à distance&#8230; ). Je me régalerai de sa suite, _Les Éclaireurs_.


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Cher Luc G
> Je partage un peu ton avis, _boodou_. A part quelques rares exceptions (polar, anticipation, sci-fi), je dois dire que la littérature française me fait chier. Je la laisse à ceux et celles qui l'apprécient. Tant mieux pour eux, pour elles. Mais elle ne me touche pas.
> Elle est ennuyeuse, se branle les lobes frontaux et les neurones apparentes pour tenter de renouer avec les élites passées (sans oublier l'onanisme de l'apparence), tant dans l'intellectualisme germanopratin (j'ai jamais été à la fac, c'est sûrement pour cela que je ne supporte pas) que pour renouer à la saga provinciale poussièreuse (j'ai donné, je suis né dans les vignes). Entre Angot, Beidbeger et Nourrissier je préfère encore lire les classiques, les écrivains d'avant 1950.
> Je me tiens au courant de loin en loin en écoutant les podcasts du _Masque et la Plume_ en préparant mes repas. C'est hilarant, mais ne me donne que peu envie de m'y plonger. Je préfère les _Masque_ _cinéma_ et _théâtre_, ils sont encore plus drôle
> ...



Et je plussois, 
Cequi est consternant, c'est cette incapacité à écrire sobrement (si l'on excepte Toussaint, Echenoz), et à raconter des histoires sans sur-hommes. Bref, écrire juste des bouquins...


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

Je suis un lecteur assez enthousiaste de Tolkien depuis une trentaine d'années, avec en moyenne un LOTR tous les deux ans (en anglais pour les quatre dernières fois). ET je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi on peut comparer Dan Simmons à ce vieux philologue de Tolkien. Il ne s'agit pas de style, en l'occurrence, mais de matière. Je trouve Simmons limite illisible : en fait ça ne m'intéresse tellement pas que je ne vois pas comment on peut comparer les deux.

Pour les lectures romanesques, maintenant : je trouve que les Américains et, dans une moindre mesure, les Britanniques, proposent de grands romans, dont certains pourraient faire date, quand les romanciers français actuels ne sont qu'anecdotiques pour la plupart. J'aime certains romanciers français mais en général beaucoup plus pour la qualité de leur style que pour leur capacité à embrasser le monde actuel. 
 La littérature française s'est mise au diapason du pays et est devenue une littérature régionale, plus vraiment d'ambition universelle (trop désabusée ?). Je pense que l'on peut quand même considérer que des écrivains comme Chamoiseau ou Glissant proposent une littérature plus universelle ; l'ennui est que ça me tombe des mains (pas de chance).
Quant à Antoine Bello, c'est sympathique mais assez inconsistant. Disons que l'idée de départ est géniale mais son style (très) moyen et, surtout, il ne fait rien de sensationnel de son idée. Les mille pages se lisent aisément mais, _in fine_ ce ne pourrait être qu'un bon scénario pour un film de Spielberg, disons. Bref, son polar (l'Éloge etc.) est plus à conseiller que les deux pavés qui suivent.

PS : comme ci-dessus, les romanciers que j'aime lire restent Échenoz (tout ; mais surtout Un An, Ravel et Je m'en vais ; mais quand même tout ), Toussaint et quelques autres.


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour la littérature française, c'est clair que c'est plus "coup de pompe" que "coup de coeur" par ici 

Je pense que vous avez quand même une vision un peu réductrice de la littérature française. Ceci dit, j'ai tendance à avoir une vision assez réductrice de la littérature américaine (même si j'en lis quand même) alors je peux comprendre 

En fait, si j'ai parlé de ça (je pense qu'on reste dans le cadre du fil coeur/pompe même si c'est pas sur un livre en particulier), c'est à cause du problème de la traduction (ou d'une langue moins bien maîtrisée que la langue maternelle). Je lis des écrivains non francophones évidemment mais j'ai toujours le regret dans ce cas d'être incapable de le lire dans sa langue (ou de le lire dans une langue que je maîtrise). Apparemment, pour vous, ça semble tout à fait secondaire à part peut-être Bompi qui fait référence au style (donc d'une certaine façon à la langue). J'ai bon là ?

Sinon, pour revenir sur quelques points, histoire de polémiquer un peu, quand même 
Prendre le triangle Angot, Beidbeger, Nourrissier comme référence de la littérature française, c'est quand même assez rigolo. Je n'ai fait que feuilleter les bouquins des trois, pour ma part.

Qu'une partie de la littérature française soit nombriliste, c'est sûr (une partie : il sort des milliers, des dizaines de milliers de romans par an si je ne m'abuse). Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un défaut en soi : les écrivains et en particulier ceux qui sont restés, l'étaient tout aussi souvent au siècle dernier et pas seulement en France (Kafka, Joyce, Musil ne cherchaient pas simplement à raconter des histoires). Peut-être y a-t-il effectivement un rejet de certains versants de la littérature aujourd'hui ?

Mais certains arguments me laissent quand même un peu rêveur : le manque de sobriété dans l'écriture -> lire Michon  par exemple mais c'est peut-être une caractéristique d'une bonne part de la littérature française aujourdh'ui de vouloir précisément une écriture sobre.

Il est vrai que ce ne sont pas forcément les écrivains dont on parle le plus. Ce qui m'amène à une autre question : Comment choisissez-vous un livre pour l'acheter (ou le lire en bibliothèque).

Personnellement, je suis certains auteurs, un peu certains éditeurs, je lis quelques critiques (en fait surtout le Matricule des Anges) et surtout j'ouvre des livres au hasard dans les librairies et parfois ça marche, on accroche, on fait une rencontre, c'est ça pour moi la magie du livre : découvrir non ce qu'on cherchait mais ce qu'on n'aurait pas pensé à chercher. (Je me souviens encore très bien du jours où j'ai découvert certains auteurs, certains livres).

Je suis totalement atypique sur cet aspect ici ou non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis certains auteurs, un peu certains éditeurs, je lis quelques critiques (en fait surtout le Matricule des Anges) et surtout j'ouvre des livres au hasard dans les librairies et parfois ça marche, on accroche, on fait une rencontre, c'est ça pour moi la magie du livre : découvrir non ce qu'on cherchait mais ce qu'on n'aurait pas pensé à chercher. (Je me souviens encore très bien du jours où j'ai découvert certains auteurs, certains livres).
> 
> Je suis totalement atypique sur cet aspect ici ou non ?



Ouvrir des livres au hasard s'arrêter sur un titre, un résumé, une couverture, dans cet ordre ou dans un autre, butiner quelques pages pour faire un choix me semble une bonne approche. Suivre les critiques ou les goûts de la majorité de ses contemporains est parfois très décevant, ne pas les suivre systématiquement peu amener des manques dommageables pour soi.


----------



## boodou (15 Septembre 2009)

@LucG : Le problème n'est pas de parler de sa petite personne, mais encore faut-il être capable de le faire avec style, et aussi de toucher les autres à travers soi. 
L'altérité (on ne va pas aller jusqu'à conseiller à certains de nos écrivaillons contemporains de se plonger dans la lecture de Lévinas ) ne semble pas vraiment être en vogue en France.


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour choisir un livre, je me laisse aller. Au feeling, quoi.
À vrai dire, les romans m'intéressent de moins en moins, car de plus en plus décevants à mes yeux. En fait, l'essentiel est effectivement le style ; mais le style n'est rien s'il n'y a rien à dire ... Ces derniers temps, je lis davantage dans la section sciences humaines que roman (je suis assez rapidement devenu un vieux con, insensiblement mais quand même ).

Sur le sujet des traductions, j'ai remarqué que si le texte initial est fade et sans style, le traduire ne lui nuira pas. Si le texte original a une force ou un style interne, une _bonne_ traduction pourra lui rendre justice. Si tu lis les Buddenbrooks, l'Homme sans Qualité, Botchan ou Pays de Neige, il s'en dégage un style et une force indéniable (que l'on appréciera ou pas, c'est selon).

Depuis quelques années, je lis les livres anglophones en anglais, en relisant certains qui m'avaient bien plu et je constate que les traducteurs sont souvent assez bons ; en tous cas pour les auteurs réputés. Pour certains, le classement dans des catégories "inférieures" peuvent leur nuire (je trouve que Chandler est un des plus beaux stylistes que je connaisse, mais il n'a pas toujours été traduit avec soin). Malgré tout, j'ai bien conscience de passer à côté de finesses, de connivences et subtilités qui m'échappent, par ce que je ne suis pas vraiment anglophone. Simplement, il faut le prendre comme ça, sans se prendre la tête 
Reste que, ayant lu le Seigneur des Anneaux, une dizaine de fois en français et cinq ou six fois en anglais, je trouve que le travail de traduction (et adaptation) est assez épatant. 
En italien, on dit _traduttore, traditore_ mais on exagère un peu


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> @LucG : Le problème n'est pas de parler de sa petite personne, mais encore faut-il être capable de le faire avec style, et aussi de toucher les autres à travers soi.



Absolument, mais je te dirai que, même si je ne déteste pas par exemple Dan Simmons, c'est clair pour moi que comme style, à côté de Michon, Cholodenko ou bien d'autres, c'est un peu léger 

Pour le deuxième point, tout aussi d'accord sauf qu'on n'est pas forcément tous touchés par la même chose.



boodou a dit:


> L'altérité (on ne va pas aller jusqu'à conseiller à certains de nos écrivaillons contemporains de se plonger dans la lecture de Lévinas ) ne semble pas vraiment être en vogue en France.



Là, par contre, pas d'accord du tout  Un écrivain, c'est quelqu'un qui a quelque chose à dire (en tous cas qu'il estime avoir quelque chose à dire ). Ce n'est pas en prenant les idées de Lévinas qu'il y parviendra, c'est en écrivant ce qui lui tient à coeur. On peut peut-être apprendre dans les livres ou dans un cours à écrire un bouquin bien construit, etc. etc. à être un bon écriveur (et c'est déjà beaucoup) mais je doute qu'on y apprenne à devenir un écrivain.

À la limite, je me moque un peu du sujet que choisit un écrivain, c'est ce qu'il en fait qui m'intéresse. Il peut tout aussi bien parler d'un copiste qui ne fait rien (Melville avc Bartleby), des salons de l'aristocratie (Marcel ), de super-marchés (Le Clézio avec Géants) de social, d'amour, de vraiment pas grand-chose (Beckett), de science-fiction, d'une affaire policière ou de soi. Parler de soi, c'est parler des autres si on parle bien (et réciproquement comme disait Gustave, pas Le Clézio, l'autre, le normand : "Madame Bovary, c'est moi", ce qui est une autre façcon de dire : Moi, c'est aussi Madame Bovary, et le lecteur.

Je comprends à peu près, il me semble, la manière dont vous voyez les choses mais ça me semble  extrêmement janséniste comme position  Je serais bien incapable de dire : il faudrait que les écrivains lisent Lévinas, parlent des autres, de la vraie vie, etc. Autant lire Lévinas moi-même dans ce cas, c'est beaucoup plus simple , j'attends d'un écrivain qu'il m'aide à voir à travers ses yeux, par définition pas les miens. Et si ça fonctionne, précisément, il me montrera que nos regards différents partagent quelque chose en commun.

PS assez d'accord avec ce que vient de dire Bompi (pendant que j'écrivais ce qui précède) sur la traduction. Et puis, je suis nettement plus vieux con que lui  et j'ai aussi des périodes où je lis moins de "romans" (le mot ne colle pas toujours avec la littérature actuelle, c'est vrai) et plus de sciences (un peu moins de science humaines pour ma part). Alors rien ne dit qu'il ne se remettra pas à lire des romans (Il faudrait que je relise le seigneur des anneaux, moi aussi  mais comme j'ai déjà 100 ou 200 bouquins qui attendent sans parler des relectures&#8230


----------



## boodou (15 Septembre 2009)

Bon, tu n'a pas compris ce que je voulais dire mais ce n'est pas grave. 
Je ne dis pas qu'il faut écrire ce que untel a déjà écrit, autant le lire directement tu as raison.
Je donnais juste un exemple de référence culturelle (en l'occurence un philosophe ayant travaillé sur la notion d'altérité). Lire de la philosophie n'aidera pas à écrire un roman, ce n'était pas mon propos.
Pour le reste, contrairement à toi, je n'ai pas de définition à apporter au terme écrivain afin de déterminer qui a le droit ou non de s'en réclamer.
Selon toi c'est quelqu'un qui a quelque chose à dire. Pourquoi pas ? Je pense que cela ne suffit pas.
Les (bons ) écrivains sont surtout des gens qui n'ont pas le choix, c'est la seule chose qu'il savent faire voilà tout, c'est de l'ordre de la survie.


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les (bons ) écrivains sont surtout des gens qui n'ont pas le choix, c'est la seule chose qu'il savent faire voilà tout, c'est de l'ordre de la survie.



Absoument  Ton ébauche de définition est meilleure que la mienne (enfin, ils peuvent savoir faire autre chose, ils ont d'ailleurs intérêt, il faut bien gagner sa vie et la littérature n'est pas la meilleure option pour ça ) mais ça reste quand même de l'ordre de la survie. Disons que je m'étais mal exprimé, j'aurais du mettre : "il ne peut pas s'empêcher de dire" mais, t'imagine, sur le forum, avec les wagons de floudeurs, on va être noyé sous les écrivains qui vont nous démontrer que, comme tu l'as dit, c'est difficile de définir un écrivain 

Pour le reste, je réagissais juste à ton presque  conseil aux écrivains de lire Lévinas.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2009)

Allez, tiens. Juste histoire de vous faire bisquer, quelques récentes lectures anglophones (mais pas que) :

- Seth : George Sprott
C'est, comme souvent avec Seth, assez nostalgique ; il ne s'agit que de personnes assez miteuses dont la vie ne présente _a priori_ pas grand intérêt. Mais on s'attache à ces personnages, à leurs désillusions, leurs ratages. C'est aussi un très beau travail éditorial.





- Yoshihiro Tatsumi : A Drifting Life
Autobiographie du mangaka, qui permet aussi de voir (un peu) la vie nippone d'après-guerre. C'est tout simple, très japonais (pour ce que je connais du Japon ) et touchant.
Encore une belle édition de Drawn & Quarterly.





- Evelyn Waugh : Vile Bodies
Roman hautement britannique (humour, ironie, distance) des années 30 du siècle dernier. Au final, plutôt amer et désabusé. Aussi bien que le souvenir que j'en avais gardé (première lecture il y a 25 ans).





- Richard Dawkins : The God Delusion [pas encore fini]
Un livre férocement anti-superstition (en général) donc anti-religieux ; c'est à la fois très réjouissant (je me marre) et assez vain, vu que ça ne convaincra personne : soit on est _déjà_ convaincu soit on ne le sera jamais.  Forcément un auteur détesté des barbus (et d'autres aussi peu sympathiques, quoique imberbes).





- Lucien Jerphagnon : Julien dit l'apostat
Intéressante biographie de cet empereur un peu spécial, dont la mort scelle la fin du paganisme officiel. C'est écrit comme une histoire, mais c'est bien d'Histoire qu'il s'agit. Où l'on voit que les déboires persans ne datent pas d'aujourd'hui 





- Gilbert Simondon : Imagination et Invention [pas encore fini]
Ou : comment atteindre ses limites intellectuelles (les miennes ). Le mode de formation des images mentales, tel que le voit (ou l'imagine ) Simondon, c'est vraiment intéressant, mais ça ne se lit pas comme ça. À tête reposée. Alors en cours à la Sorbonne, je me dis que je n'aurais rien capté du tout. Stimulant.


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> (&#8230
> - Lucien Jerphagnon : Julien dit l'apostat
> Intéressante biographie de cet empereur un peu spécial, dont la mort scelle la fin du paganisme officiel. C'est écrit comme une histoire, mais c'est bien d'Histoire qu'il s'agit. Où l'on voit que les déboires persans ne datent pas d'aujourd'hui
> 
> ...



J'aimerai bien que tu me dises s'il est aussi excellent que le _Julian_, de Gore Vidal, si tu as l'occasion de le lire. A le lire, on se prend d'affection pour ce Julien qui aurait pu renverser la vapeur ou tout du moins, diversifier la pensée unique chrétienne montante de l'époque&#8230; 
Gore Vidal&#8230; ça c'est à découvrir&#8230; un gars qui sort un article dans Playboy en 1975 ?1979 ? intitulé "Sex Is Politics"&#8230; Ce texte est toujours autant d'actualités, à l'heure des barbus et culs serrés de toute obédience. Et il a eu de bons traducteurs.

Pour la littérature française, j'ai été sans doute un peu réducteur. C'est juste que pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas plus intéressé que ça en littérature, ce que je peux lire de ci de là, ce que je vois en tête de gondole en librairie ne me tente pas. 
Je passe sans doute à côté de plein de choses, mais il faut bien faire des choix.
Et mes préférences vont aux polars, à la SF et l'anticipation (je suis assez d'accord sur Bello, c'est un bon "page turner" comme disent les anglo-saxons mais on sent le scénar derrière&#8230; je le mentionnais car c'est effectivement mon dernier français lu cet été). Pour Tolkien et Simmons, on ne peut pas comparer, évidemment (LOTR: 5 x en français + 1 x en anglais). Mais Simmons est un de mes romanciers préférés, pour ce futur si étrange qu'il arrive à créer. Je ne me lasse pas de me faire éblouir par ces futurs que nous ne verrons jamais._ Oh my God, it's full of stars _

Et depuis 8-10 ans je dévore en anglais, comme un nouveau territoire, une nouvelle langue, j'aime la parler, j'aime la lire.
Et par dessus tout ça, en français comme en anglais, je lis régulièrement des romans et essais à thématique homo / LGTB, mais ça, je comprend bien que ça n'intéresse pas&#8230; la majorité


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2009)

Pour en revenir à quelque chose de plus consistant que vos pavés mousseux, voilà de la vraie littérature. Claire, précise, direct, sans détour, et y'a même des images au cas où.







De rien.


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour en revenir à quelque chose de plus consistant que vos pavés mousseux, voilà de la vraie littérature. Claire, précise, direct, sans détour, et y'a même des images au cas où.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est de surcroît un livre très actuel, non seulement pour la concision de son style et son humour désabusé ; mais aussi comme révélateur de l'angoisse de l'_homo occidentalis_ face aux crises sanitaires successives, dont la grippe A/H1N1 n'est que le prochain avatar.
Finalement, tout est résumé dans son titre, en quelque sorte.



teo a dit:


> J'aimerai bien que tu me dises s'il est aussi excellent que le _Julian_, de Gore Vidal, si tu as l'occasion de le lire. A le lire, on se prend d'affection pour ce Julien qui aurait pu renverser la vapeur ou tout du moins, diversifier la pensée unique chrétienne montante de l'époque
> Gore Vidal ça c'est à découvrir un gars qui sort un article dans Playboy en 1975 ?1979 ? intitulé "Sex Is Politics" Ce texte est toujours autant d'actualités, à l'heure des barbus et culs serrés de toute obédience. Et il a eu de bons traducteurs.
> 
> Pour la littérature française, j'ai été sans doute un peu réducteur. C'est juste que pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas plus intéressé que ça en littérature, ce que je peux lire de ci de là, ce que je vois en tête de gondole en librairie ne me tente pas.
> ...


Bon, bin je vais mettre le _Julian_ sur ma pile (qui menace dangereusement de s'écrouler sur mon bureau ). Jerphagnon fait un portrait vivant de l'empereur, plutôt favorable, mais surtout pour les deux premières parties de sa vie : avant de rejoindre Constance [une vraie plaie, celui-là] puis avant que d'être seul empereur. Après, il y a la confrontation entre les aspirations de Julien et la réalité d'un empire difficile à gérer, où le christianisme est déjà populaire, très diffusé dans les élites [et déjà allègrement intransigeant et fanatique à l'occasion]. D'un autre côté, il fait le parallèle entre l'exigence morale de Julien et celle, au moins théorique, de l'orthodoxie chrétienne [abstinence, désintéressement, vertu, compassion : ce genre de choses, quoi]. C'est un peu comme Poincaré et Einstein, Charcot et Freud ou Mahler et Schoenberg ; ils sont respectivement d'un monde finissant et d'un monde nouveau.
Ma comparaison est évidemment un peu forcée, hein 
Bref, Julien, pour sympathique qu'il soit, est quand même trop doctrinal et en déphasage avec la réalité, ce qui induit des effets désagréables.

Ce qui est vraiment intéressant dans le livre est collatéral : cela donne vraiment envie de lire (si c'est possible) les écrits des philosophes contemporains, ceux avec lequel Julien a pu débattre, tant chrétiens que païens.

C'est le crépuscule d'un monde extrêmement violent et hypocrite. Et l'aube d'un monde au moins aussi violent mais (je trouve) encore plus hypocrite. Le passage à une nouvelle civilisation, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Ca fait 3/4 ans que je cherche un bouquin sans succès...
C'est un livre de SF que j'avais lu il y a pas mal d'années.
J'ai plus aucunes idées du titre ou de l'auteur, trou complet.
En gros, la terre s'empoisonne... l'eau devient peu à peu grouillante de ver ou truc du genre.
Ils sont tous obligé de se casser sur une autre planète. Et ils passent de planètes en planètes.
Ils leur arrivent pleins de trucs chouettes et ils crèvent comme des merdes aussi.

Quelqu'un connaît ?


----------



## doudou83 (23 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous !
moi, je cherche un* bon polar* . j'ai adoré les 3 tomes de *Stieg Larsson *(millenium) ,un peu moins *Camilla Lackberg *(princesse de glace et prédicateur) j'ai lu quelques *Levy *,mais bon , il ne m'enthousiasme pas trop sauf "toutes ces choses que l'on ne s'est pas dites " 
si vous avez de bons plans ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Novembre 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> Ou on l'était avant
> 
> Actuellement je relis la Saga Hypérion / Endymion de Dan Simmons (pour rester dans la SF  ).
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas je vous la conseille fortement. Fort de ses connaissances littéraires, Dan Simmons nous crée un univers autour des poèmes de John Keats avec une influence de Dante. Il y développe aussi bien les aspects politiques que religieux, et nous fait voyager sur différentes planètes aux descriptions plus fournies les unes que les autres.
> ...



Dans le même registre, le très classique Cycle Fondation d'Asimov et la trilogie de Pierre Bordage Les guerriers du silence/Terra Mater/La citadelle Hyponéros... Ou encore Peter Hamilton avec L'Aube de la Nuit (j'aime moins ce dernier car beaucoup de longueurs : 6000 pages en tout :mouais


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2009)

Je ne lis plus beaucoup de polars [déjà que les romans, j'ai du mal ; les polars me paraissent un peu trop nombreux ces derniers temps].

As-tu lu les classiques ? J'ai relu il y a quelque temps des romans de Raymond Chandler et c'est _vraiment_ bien. En clair, c'est de la littérature : il y a du style, une ambiance et tout ça.
Dans son genre, il y a aussi certains romans de Simenon, classiques et très agréables à lire, plus ou moins criminels suivant les cas. Je ne parle pas des Maigret mais des _Inconnus dans la maison_, du _Haut Mal_ etc.
Si tu ne les as jamais lus, essaye les romans de Jean-Patrick Manchette : ça aussi, c'est stylé et efficace (_La position du tireur couché_ par exemple).

Bien entendu, dans ces livres-là, il y a du sang et des meurtres, mais c'est bien loin des histoires de tueurs en série qui fleurissent un peu partout, bien _gore_ et dégoulinantes 

Si je peux m'autoriser un conseil : si tu le peux, autant lire Chandler en anglais.


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> bonjour à tous !
> moi, je cherche un* bon polar* . j'ai adoré les 3 tomes de *Stieg Larsson *(millenium) ,un peu moins *Camilla Lackberg *(princesse de glace et prédicateur) j'ai lu quelques *Levy *,mais bon , il ne m'enthousiasme pas trop sauf "toutes ces choses que l'on ne s'est pas dites "
> si vous avez de bons plans ?



Quelques suggestions pour des ouvrages récents :
James Lee Burke, qui sait faire parler le bayou et n'a pas son pareil pour décrire l'univers particulier de la Louisiane. L'intérêt porte autant sur le personnage principal, assez ambigu, sur l'ambiance, que sur les intrigues. Je conseille en particulier "Black Cherry Blues". Le dernier, "l'Emblème du Croisé", est sympathique. Auteur porteur à l'écran récemment par Tavernier "Dans la brume électrique" 

Jo Nesbo : c'est du classique (flic alcoolo aux méthodes un peu marginales, enquêtes) mais très efficace. Tous les volumes, hormis le dernier, qui s'écarte un peu du reste car ce n'est pas le même personnage principal (Harry Hole ). Préférence pour "Rouge Gorge" et "le Sauveur".

Tim Willocks : "Bad city blues" et les "Rois éclarlates". Mieux vaut avoir le coeur bien accroché. A fait un pavé s'appelant "La Religion" (presse flatteuse), qui est avant tout une fresque historique.

Un peu dans la veine Ellroy dernière période (naturellement immanquable):
Don Winslow : "la griffe du chien", un bon pavé qui se lit rapidement. 
En moins ambitieux et plus anecdotique :"L'hiver de Frankie Machine".

Ce n'est pas du polar à proprement parler, mais c'est tout bonnement excellent et mon livre préféré cette année (je n'ai plus trop le temps de lire, malheureusement) :
Dennis Lehane, "Un pays à l'aube".

En français: 
DOA : citoyens clandestins. C'est pas mirobolant, mais ça se lit vite.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Je suis sur l'intégrale Dexter.
Encore plus excellent que la série.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca fait 3/4 ans que je cherche un bouquin sans succès...
> C'est un livre de SF que j'avais lu il y a pas mal d'années.
> J'ai plus aucunes idées du titre ou de l'auteur, trou complet.
> En gros, la terre s'empoisonne... l'eau devient peu à peu grouillante de ver ou truc du genre.
> ...



Après une petite recherche, peut-être "Les derniers hommes" de Pierre Bordage ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Après une petite recherche, peut-être "Les derniers hommes" de Pierre Bordage ?



Râté ! 
Merci quand même... 
Y'a une histoire de contamination. L'eau se transforme en bebête visqueuse qui bouffe les gens.
Obligé de se barrer de la planète.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Novembre 2009)

un grand merci à tous pour vos suggestions !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2009)

Fini à l'instant :




*Aztèques dansants*, de l'immortel Donald Westlake (hé oui encore. )

Comme d'habitude avec Westlake, rien à dire, si ce n'est du bien.
Comme d'habitude un polar avec des truands gaffeurs, maladroits, souvent idiots, et surtout, pas un flic à l'horizon.
Des personnages qui ont tous quelque chose à dire, tous une histoire.
Une façon d'écrire qui change selon les protagonistes.
Une histoire rocambolesque, à dormir debout, pleine de quiproquos, de rebondissements, de dialogues de sourds.
C'est tellement énorme, tellement _impossible_, tellement drôle, qu'on ne peut pas s'en empêcher : on y croit.  Parfois on se dit "là il va loin quand même", mais on ne peut pas se retenir de plonger dedans la tête la première parce que c'est tellement rafraichissant.

Allez, comme d'habitude, je vais maintenant lire quelques bouquins bien sans plus, ou très bien, qui me marqueront ou pas, avant de m'autoriser le droit de lire à nouveau un Westlake.
Parce que ce type là écrit des bouquins en forme de grande récréation jouissive, et que maintenant qu'il nous a quittés, il faut en garder un peu sous le coude,histoire de pouvoir continuer à découvrir son oeuvre pendant quelques années encore avant d'être condamné à la _re_lire.


----------



## Cybry (25 Novembre 2009)

Je ne l'ai pas vu dans ce fil, et franchement ça m'étonne que personne n'ait encore cité l'excellentissime bouquin de Dan Simmons : *"L'Echiquier du Mal"*.











Ce livre m'avait donné envie ensuite de lire les autres production de Dan Simmons, mais j'ai personnellement été déçu par Hypérion (idées intéressantes, mais lourdeur et trop grande complexité des concepts, archi-alambiqués, développés sur la fin...).

J'ai eu ma période Bordage (Les guerriers du silence / Wang / Absalom), mais je me lasse de son style (les phrases trop longues et la multiplication des propositions apposées... lassant).

Je ne peux par contre que "plussoier" les avis en faveur du Trône de Fer (G.R.R Martin) que j'ai lu dans sa langue d'origine, parce que les traductions sont vraiment trop lentes à sortir. La meilleure épopée historico-fantastique jamais sortie.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Novembre 2009)

Tu vois moi c'est tout l'inverse ; L'Echiquier du Mal j'ai eu beaucoup de mal, si bien que je me suis arrété en cours de route... contrairement à l'épopée Hyperion/Endymion que j'ai dévoré .

Sinon mon coup de coeur de la semaine en livre libre sur le net : La liste de Nurse Jones
Un vrai régal, même en traduction française .


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2010)

Après avoir fini les _Essais_, de qui vous savez [il faut tenir bon : le premier livre m'a profondément agacé, le second a commencé à m'intéresser, menant à un troisième captivant et touchant], petite détente avec _The White Tiger_ de Aravind Adiga.
C'est, racontée par son protagoniste principal, la vie d'un entrepreneur de Bangalore, afin d'éclairer le premier ministre chinois Wen Jiabao, en visite en Inde.
C'est assez décapant, avec un humour certain et une morale ambigue (ou, disons, pas de morale). Bref, c'est plaisant, a le mérite d'être court donc ne s'égare pas. Un bon premier roman.

Accessoirement, je relis l'_Automne à Pékin_ et c'est toujours aussi frais et inventif, comme j'en avais gardé le souvenir.


----------



## Chang (9 Janvier 2010)

Bompi, c'est un roman le  _The White Tiger_ de Aravind Adiga ? Comme tu en parles on dirait un recit de faits ... me trompes-je ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fini à l'instant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Marrant, en lisant ta description du bouquin, j'ai eu l'impression que tu parlais du mec qui avait écrit ce livre que j'avais vraiment bien aimé... je ne me souvenais plus son nom, du coup je vérifie et oui c'est le même ! C'était Dégâts des eaux que j'avais lu, c'est exactement ça en effet, du coup je vais me précipiter sur Azteques dansants !


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Janvier 2010)

Je cherche depuis des années le titre d'un livre hilarant que j'ai lu en Afrique - livre donné puis perdu.

Voici une base de l'histoire: Trois hommes (je crois durant la seconde guerre mondiale, en France) tombent sur une cave remplie de bon vin (du bon stock) et la vident en se marrant complètement, se racontant plein d'histoires - et je crois qu'il y a mort d'homme durant l'histoire. Et ce, jusqu'au jour où (malheureusement) il ne reste plus une seule goutte.

Je croyais que c'était "Au bon beurre", mais je me suis trompée.

Ça vous dit de quoi?

Merci!

Caroline


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2010)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Je cherche depuis des années le titre d'un livre hilarant que j'ai lu en Afrique - livre donné puis perdu.
> 
> Voici une base de l'histoire: Trois hommes (je crois durant la seconde guerre mondiale, en France) tombent sur une cave remplie de bon vin (du bon stock) et la vident en se marrant complètement, se racontant plein d'histoires - et je crois qu'il y a mort d'homme durant l'histoire. Et ce, jusqu'au jour où (malheureusement) il ne reste plus une seule goutte.
> 
> ...




C'est certainement l'autobiographie de l'un des piliers du Bar   


Enfin le dernier tome de la trilogie américaine de James Ellroy vient de sortir !
_UNDERWORLD USA_ (_Blood's a rover_)


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2010)

Vu ce soir à la MC93 de Bobigny un spectacle inspiré du roman chinois "Au Bord de l'eau", avec des élèves et professeurs de l'École de l'Opéra de Pékin. 
Une merveille : c'est vif, coloré, malicieux et intelligent comme tout. Si on excepte l'introduction et la conclusion, tout est en chinois, avec des sur-titres (très lisibles). Un régal, vraiment.

Le roman est disponible en Folio.

PS : La seule chose qui m'intrigue est que, lorsque je l'ai lu il était considéré comme un roman de Shi Nai-an et Luo Guan-zhong et que maintenant on ne parle plus que du premier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de finir l'intégrale des 3 romans de Dexter.
Incroyable.
Le mec part d'une bonne idée et en fait une soupe sans nom dans les deux premiers romans.
L'idée de base a servi pour la création de la série et je dois dire que les scénaristes sont bien meilleurs que le romancier et n'ont pratiquement rien retenu du texte original !
Le 3ème roman a été écrit après les deux premières saisons et l'intrigue s'en ressent, mais là encore on est loin de la série.
Bref, à éviter.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2010)

Un peu comme les films basés sur le personnage de Jason Bourne, plutôt efficaces et bien ficelés. Les romans de Ludlum sont pathétiques ...


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci à Lumai pour m'avoir fait découvrir _De bons présages_ (_Good Omens : The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch_ en anglais), écrit par Terry Pratchett et Neil Gaiman, où sont décrits une Apocalypse hilarante, un Antéchrist adolescent indécis, un Chien de l'Enfer courant après les papillons, deux anges -dont un déchu et l'autre plutôt déçu...- qui ne savent plus vers qui se tourner et les rencontres imprévues d'une chasseur de sorcières et d'une sorcière (ou presque) et d'un autre chasseur de sorcière et de sa voisine*.
Un régal de lecture et d'imagination, avec ou sans connaissance judéo-chrétienne (mais rien n'empêche de se faire l'Originale avant, ça se lit vite ou même le résumé en wiki ). Ca donnerait presque envie qu'elle arrive vite...

Gros coup de coeur 2009 :love:









Edith: _* et les Cavaliers de l'Apocalypse sont bien accompagnés apr d'authentiques Hell's Angels... quasi du Margerin ceux là _


----------



## Philippe (11 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de finir l'intégrale des 3 romans de Dexter.
> Incroyable.
> Le mec part d'une bonne idée et en fait une soupe sans nom dans les deux premiers romans.
> L'idée de base a servi pour la création de la série et je dois dire que les scénaristes sont bien meilleurs que le romancier et n'ont pratiquement rien retenu du texte original !
> ...



Et les romans qui ont servi de base à _True Blood_, qqun a lu ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Je l'ai découvert par "Une vie française" (ed. de l'Olivier - 2004), dont j'ai plutôt apprécié la douce mélancolie. Une façon de revisiter l'histoire de la Vème République à travers une vie singulière, avec les désillusions politiques, la fuite du temps qui passe, fortune et revers de fortune qui arrivent sans que le narrateur y maîtrise au fond quelque chose. Un style plutôt classique, un peu précieux, mais sachant parfois manier l'ironie à la manière d'un pince-sans-rire. Une fin en suspens, symbolique sans être lourde : le narrateur, devenu grand-père doux et dégagé des passions, emmène sa fille schizophrène sur le sommet venté d'une colline et la serre dans ses bras, en espérant qu'un jour elle sortira de sa prison intérieure.

J'ai repris un autre livre de lui, le dernier je crois : "Les accomodements raisonnables", 2008, même éditeur. J'ai retrouvé pas mal d'éléments du précédent (le narrateur est aussi toulousain) avec une composante américaine cette fois-ci. Ecriture toujours aussi classique, mais dont la préciosité finit un peu par agacer. Aux deux-tiers, le livre m'est tombé des mains et j'ai lu en diagonale pour aboutir à la fin. Sans doute une lenteur dans le rythme qui m'a fait décrocher. Autant le ralentissement, synonyme d'extinction progresive des passions, prévalait dans le précédent, autant dans celui-là, l'aspect contemplatif et un peu paumé du narrateur que veut exprimer l'écriture devient lassant. Sa critique de l'Amérique contemporaine, et particulièrement des milieux du cinéma hollywoodien, devient paradoxalement assez pesante, à l'image de ces redondances ironiques faussement subtiles sur des pratiques new-age consistant à boire le jus d'une culture de champignon en bocal. Et puis cette référence à l'élection présidentielle de 2007 rend paradoxalement l'ouvrage daté, et ce qui est un peu balourd c'est la façon de vouloir évoquer les candidats par des surnoms, car nous, lecteurs, savons bien de quoi il s'agit. Oui, mais dans 20 ans ? Qui les reconnaîtra ? Dans "Une vie française", les dirigeants politiques étaient cités dans une perspective historique. Ici, ça ne fonctionne pas. 
La thèse que défend le livre, si j'ai bien compris, est diamétralement opposé à celle d'"Une vie française". En substance, elle dit que, sur le tard, la vie peut nous offrir de vivre ce que nous ne pensions pas possible voire à proscrire, ou de revivre ce que nous pensions définitivement emporté.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

En ce moment : "Bran Mak Morn" de Robert Erwin Howard, éditions Bragelonne...

Fini il y a un petit moment dans la même maison d'édition : Conan "Le Cimmérien"/"L'ordre du dragon"/"Les clous rouges" en trois tomes...

Bientôt : "Solomon Kane" d'encore une fois le même auteur...

Sinon, mon préféré de Lovecraft est "l'Affaire Charles Dexter Ward"

Je suppose que vous connaissez, je pense...

Sinon "La Patrouille du temps" de Poul Anderson, en nouvelles éditions, est fameuse...

Je trouve que ces nouvelles éditions sont bien meilleures que leur versions poches des années 90, surtout dans la traduction qui est enfin impeccable 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Pour en revenir à quelque chose de plus consistant que vos pavés mousseux, voilà de la vraie littérature. Claire, précise, direct, sans détour, et y'a même des images au cas où.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va faire 24 ans que je ne lis plus "ça", mais ça m'a appris un à lire et à rêver aussi, graphismes  épurés comme ceux de Blake&Mortimer, c'est bien !

Je suis un fan de Lewis Carroll : je suis incollable sur sa vie, j'ai même lu en Anglais "In the shadows of dreamchild"/ "Myths and Reality of Lewis Carroll" de Karoline Leach, on en apprend de belles, en fait ça prend un peu le contre-pied de ce qui a été raconté, sur lui depuis Stuart Dodgson Collingwood (son biographe officiel qui a un peu construit la légende) à Morton N. Cohen (1984)... Il faut dire que la réalité décrite est un tantinet moins reluisante, mais cela on s'en doutait  On ne lit plus les anciens auteurs de la même façon... Il y'a eu le même mécanisme que pour Mickaël Jackson (le chanteur), en fait, mais cela il faudra le découvrir par vous mêmes 

Je ne suis pas néolibéral mais je suis fasciné par "l'ère de tous les possibles" le XIXème siècle, "Le Horla" par exemple, ou "Le rouge et le noir" voire "Les fourberies de Scapin" ou "Sganarelle ou le Malade Imaginaire" , voilà, j'ai quand même retenu ce qu'on me forçait à lire au lycée, ça me plaisait pas mais je me suis nourri l'esprit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Ca fait 3/4 ans que je cherche un bouquin sans succès...
> C'est un livre de SF que j'avais lu il y a pas mal d'années.
> J'ai plus aucunes idées du titre ou de l'auteur, trou complet.
> En gros, la terre s'empoisonne... l'eau devient peu à peu grouillante de ver ou truc du genre.
> ...



Un Philips Kindred Dick par exemple ? Il a utilisé ce thème, c'est quand l'Humanité s'enterre dans un monde dévasté et non utilisable, il envoient la fusée de la dernière chance sur Mars... Pour découvrir qu'il y'a des éons l'humanité avait déjà ravagé la planète "rouge" 

Bref Phillip Kindred Dick, l'auteur qui déprime tellement que j'ai arrêté avant la fin de l'intégrale de ses nouvelles...

Minority Report ou "Planète Hurlante"(Screamers en anglais) sont de lui...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Il est de livres dont on ne sort pas indemne, voire qui bouleversent entièrement votre façon de concevoir l'existence. 
Toujours pas remis de ces deux romans éblouissants, je tenais à vous faire partager mon émotion... :love::love::love:
Deux livres indispensables que vous devriez tous lire le plus vite possible :






Diana PALMER nous conte la passion de Ken et Cindy dans un style ciselé et d'une clarté si forte, si belle que l'on a l'impression que c'est le livre lui-même qui vous parle !!! C'est d'une beauté stupéfiante, saisissante. Je ne veux vous dévoiler l'intrigue si riche, mais sachez que l'un des moments les plus forts se trouve page 64 quand Ken, pour faire plaisir à Cindy, se décide à acquérir une Ford Focus avec option toit ouvrant  !!! :love: Jusqu'où peut aller la passion... !!!! J'avoue avoir pleuré à chaudes larmes !!!

Emily MAC KAY nous narre quant à elle l'amour inéluctable qui réunira Stacy et Dylan au cur du Nevada. Des moments forts, une écriture volcanique qui, malgré sa limitation à 250 mots selon le cahier des charges très strict d'Harlequin, réveille en chacun de nous la ménagère de moins de 50 ans . C'est si beau !!! :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Ah l'Amour, terrible Némésis chez l'Homme...


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2010)

Voila, ca y est, apres avoir etale la lecture de la trilogie sur plus d'un an, j'ai enfin finit de lire les fameux tomes qui composent la serie Millenium. J'ai bien aime en general. L'histoire evolue tres bien et c'est du bon roman facile a lire, bien documente quand meme et une bonne plongee dans les personnages ...

Je ne m'etale pas trop, on en a deja parle ici ... :rateau: ...


----------



## teo (19 Février 2010)

Dans la série des polars nordiques, cher Chang, un coup de coeur, glacial et brûlant: entre Suède, Australie, Espagne, Grèce ou Mozambique :
Le cerveau de Kennedy. Troublant et perturbant, je l'ai gardé à distance un moment, pour mieux le dévorer sur la fin.
Ca m'a touché, fait penser aux récits de voyage d'un ami perdu de vue et qui me manque. Entre manipulation, conspiration et paranoïa. Les descriptions de paysage et d'ambiance sont superbes. On rêve d'aller s'échouer sur des plages perdues du Mozambique. Malgré tout.
J'ai pas trouvé la traduction terrible par moment, mauvais décalage dans le vocabulaire, mais sinon, excellent polar, entre -continents- noir et blanc, plein de rage et de peur.
Et si je devais choisir ma route ? Qui sait...


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2010)

Les mauvaises (ou médiocres) traductions sont légions pour les polars (la SF aussi, j'ai l'impression) et ce n'est pas nouveau.

Mais parfois, la traduction paraît mauvaise _aussi_ parce que le style de l'auteur est défaillant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Les mauvaises (ou médiocres) traductions sont légions pour les polars (la SF aussi, j'ai l'impression) et ce n'est pas nouveau.
> 
> Mais parfois, la traduction paraît mauvaise _aussi_ parce que le style de l'auteur est défaillant



En général les traductions françaises dans les éditions poches sont moins brillantes que sur un équivalent "de luxe", je seconde Bompi ce point, parfois c'est hasardeux.


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2010)

Il commence ainsi: "Les Français ne sont pas des gens sérieux". 

Puis, semble-t-il qu'on ne parle pas d'argent, c'est le pire des tabous. Drôle d'idée pour une Québécoise 

_C'est impossibles Français_






http://www.lemonde.fr/livres/article/2010/02/12/ces-impossibles-francais-de-louis-bernard-robitaille_1304905_3260.html


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2010)

Tout est "très" dans ce bouquin, à lire tout en écoutant....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Découvert il y a plus de 15 ans, séduit d'emblée par son humour absurde, son style enlevé et ses formules, puis lu ensuite ça et là sporadiquement, j'ai décidé de (re)lire avec plus de constance Alexandre Vialatte. En commençant par son "Grand &#338;uvre" : les chroniques hebdomadaires qu'il a tenues pour le journal auvergnat "La Montagne". Publiées dans la collection "Bouquins - Robert Laffont" pour les années 1952-1961. 
La longue préface que lui consacre Charles Dantzig est à la fois un hommage et une très intéressante découverte de l'écrivain. On y voit un être mélancolique, au-délà de l'image auvergnate qui lui colle encore trop à la peau. Germaniste, premier traducteur français de Kafka avec lequel il partage un art consommé de l'absurde. Profondément marqué par la seconde guerre mondiale, depuis la montée du nazisme dont il fut témoin en Allemagne, réchappant ensuite de peu à la folie suite à la Débâcle, et enfin journaliste au procès de Nuremberg.

De la chronique il a fait un "genre" à part entière, au gré de ses envies, de ses humeurs et de son esprit très curieux, ouvert à tout, parfois à "l'avant-garde" (il fut l'un des premiers défenseurs de Dubuffet en son temps). Ses chroniques réunies se lisent comme ça, au hasard, sans ordre, en gambadant. Elles sont propices au butinage. L'expression est un peu vieillotte mais Vialatte était réellement "un homme d'esprit" qui savait que les choses les plus graves ne peuvent se dire qu'avec légèreté.


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Avril 2010)

Début avril, au dernier _Salon international du livre de Québec_ (la ville), j'ai finalement acheté le livre de Louis-Bernard Robitaille - que je ne faisais que feuilleter dans les librairies... Un pur régal pour une Québécoise qui s'est fait ramasser de temps en temps par quelques brumeux Français ... Ça soulage :love:

Sinon, à ce même salon du livre, mon obsession: la bonne bouffe et l'italienne n'est pas désagréable. Voici mon investissement, une merveille de préparations et d'essais, de dégustations, des heures de bonheur:


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

Felice Picano, _Late in the season_






Si vous avez aimé des auteurs comme Edmund White ou Andrew Holleran, ne passez pas à côté d'un des autres membres du Violet Quill Club. Au début des années 80, ils échangèrent et confrontèrent leur écrits, laissant 30 ans plus tard l'empreinte et le souvenir de l'époque dorée des années 70 pour un certain nombre de gays américains et européens. Après les émeutes de Stonewall, avant le Sida. Sur les 7 écrivains, il en reste 3. Les autres n'auront pas vu le nouveau siècle.

_Late in the season_, c'est une histoire de trio improbable, la rencontre fortuite d'une jeune fille avec un écrivain. Le cadre : une fin d'été dans le petit paradis qu'est Fire Island, près de New York à la fin des années 70. L'important n'est plus la sexualité des uns et des autres, 30 ans plus tard, il me semble lire des fragments de mon histoire personnelle (ce ne fut pas facile, l'évocation de ma relation avec celui qui a été Prince Charmant comme je l'appelais ici) ou plus généralement sur ce qui fait un couple, sa "durée" et l'effondrement de ses fondations suite à une rencontre improbable et les façons dont on s'en sort. Ou pas.
Et il y a aussi mon agréable surprise, cette réalité d'il y a 30 ans qui explose déjà à la gueule de tout ces culs serrés, ces frileux de la culotte et de la calotte: des familles hétéroclites et recomposées, ribambelles multicolores et joyeuses, loin de ce qu'est la famille traditionnelle bien-pensante, près de ce qu'est la famille comme je la vis et la conçois. Le décor, la teinte, l'odeur de ce roman à deux voix (alternance des récits entre l'écrivain et la jeune fille) me font penser à Cape Cod ou à la côte Atlantique de la région de Royan/La Tremblade, ces odeurs estivales quand le touriste se fait rare, plus discret...
Et surtout savoir que rien n'est jamais défini d'avance, que tout peut arriver. Gardons les sens en éveil, la surprise nous attend tout prêt.


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2010)

Une grosse claque, impossible hélas à résumer (au moins pire, le mythe d'Orphée complètement revisité dans le Naples actuel)


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Découvert il y a plus de 15 ans, séduit d'emblée par son humour absurde, son style enlevé et ses formules, puis lu ensuite ça et là sporadiquement, j'ai décidé de (re)lire avec plus de constance Alexandre Vialatte. En commençant par son "Grand uvre" : les chroniques hebdomadaires qu'il a tenues pour le journal auvergnat "La Montagne". Publiées dans la collection "Bouquins - Robert Laffont" pour les années 1952-1961.
> La longue préface que lui consacre Charles Dantzig est à la fois un hommage et une très intéressante découverte de l'écrivain. On y voit un être mélancolique, au-délà de l'image auvergnate qui lui colle encore trop à la peau. Germaniste, premier traducteur français de Kafka avec lequel il partage un art consommé de l'absurde. Profondément marqué par la seconde guerre mondiale, depuis la montée du nazisme dont il fut témoin en Allemagne, réchappant ensuite de peu à la folie suite à la Débâcle, et enfin journaliste au procès de Nuremberg.
> 
> De la chronique il a fait un "genre" à part entière, au gré de ses envies, de ses humeurs et de son esprit très curieux, ouvert à tout, parfois à "l'avant-garde" (il fut l'un des premiers défenseurs de Dubuffet en son temps). Ses chroniques réunies se lisent comme ça, au hasard, sans ordre, en gambadant. Elles sont propices au butinage. L'expression est un peu vieillotte mais Vialatte était réellement "un homme d'esprit" qui savait que les choses les plus graves ne peuvent se dire qu'avec légèreté.



Vialatte, c'est la littérature buissonnière, celle où les cours de récréation s'agrandissent dans la campagne, se perdent dans les genêts : l'enfance n'est jamais très loin mais une enfance avec aussi des cailloux dans les chaussures. L'humour des chroniques  est plus parent de celui de Kafka ou de celui de Ionesco que de Bigard. Mais Vialatte, enfin, il me semble, n'arrive jamais à se noyer ni dans le chagrin, ni dans l'absurde, ni dans la nostalgie. Il lui reste toujours la légèreté de l'air des pays qu'il aimait tant.

Et n'hésitez pas à lire, en plus des chroniques (l'avantage des chroniques, c'est qu'on peut en lire une page au hasard deux minutes et décoller aussi sec vers un autre monde), ses romans : Battling le Ténébreux, c'est magique !


----------



## Vincere44 (29 Avril 2010)

Je me permets de posetr un petit coup de gueule contre les éditions *Tempus*. Etant passionné d'histoire, je me suis pris trois livres chez eux 












Si le livre de Joachim Fest est très abordable, il en est tout autre pour les livres de Colette Beaune et surtout Regis Boyer.

Je suis désolé mais si des lecteurs lisent des livres d'histoire, c'est pour apprendre les faits historiques liés à ces époques et évènements. Mais, contre toute attente, ces deux auteurs prennent le parti dès le début que le lecteur a un doctorat dans le domaine et nous sommes littéralement noyés sous les mots savants et les faits qui nous sont inconnus.

Le livre de Regis Boyer est sans doute le pire vu que même si le livre sur Jeanne d'Arc est très difficile à appréhender, on reste sur l'histoire de France. Mais concernant les Vikings, M. Boyer prend un malin plaisir à mettre 5 mots scandinaves par phrase sans aucune traduction la plupart du temps. La lecture de ce livre devient donc vite un calvaire plus fastidieux que réjouissant. J'ai réussi à lire 100 pages sur les 400 mais je ne peux pas aller plus loin, la plupart des faits m'échappant en même temps que j'essaye de comprendre le déroulement des actes.

Si l'idée de cette collection est formidable, la mise en oeuvre est elle beaucoup moins excitante. Dommage car beaucoup de personnes sont intéressées de découvrir les évènements et les coutumes de ces époques mais proposer des livres intéressants et moins abscons serait peut-être une bonne idée.

Je ne prendrai plus le risque de racheter un livre de cette collection sachant que c'est un peu la loterie du style d'écriture.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Avril 2010)

Ben faut voir qu'en histoire, les bouquins sont plus ou moins savants selon le public auquel ils s'adressent.
C'est peut-être une collection dédiée aux universitaires, si c'est le cas c'est à toi de chercher dans des collections plus "tous publics".


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Le livre de Regis Boyer est sans doute le pire vu que même si le livre sur Jeanne d'Arc est très difficile à appréhender, *on reste sur l'histoire de France*.


Ouais, ben on est parfois surpris... 
Vécu en lycée pro à Dieppe au cours d'une intervention...
Une élève : "Jeanne d'Arc ?... Euh... Mais c'est qui cette meuf ?!"


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2010)

Je ne vois pas trop la raison du coup de gueule.

Régis Boyer est un éminent spécialiste du monde nordique et traducteur de très (trop ?) nombreux livres depuis l'islandais notamment [parmi plein d'autres exemples : les sagas islandaises à la Pléiade]. Pas étonnant qu'il utilise des termes scandinaves dans son livre.

Disons que l'on peut trouver bon ou mauvais un livre d'Histoire (précision, analyse, interprétations des faits, qualité littéraire [éventuellement] etc.) mais c'est quand même au lecteur de chercher plutôt la vulgarisation ou le pointu et de ne pas se tromper dans son choix.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Avril 2010)

Ben voilà, c'est qu'est-ce que je dis, sauf que j'utilise des mots de tous les jours.
car je sais me mettre au niveau du peuple, moi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben voilà, c'est qu'est-ce que je dis, sauf que j'utilise des mots de tous les jours.
> car je sais me mettre au niveau du peuple, moi.



tu veux dire que bompi est abscons... ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2010)

Même s'il en a déjà était question ici, très très bon livre. Pas une minute de répit, du suspens jusqu'au bout :love:






Autre ton, moins littéraire que Connelly, avec un humour du tac au tac, un peu de surenchère à l'américaine et bien sûr du suspens.  :love:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Même s'il en a déjà était question ici, très très bon livre. Pas une minute de répit, du suspens jusqu'au bout :love:
> 
> ​



File vite acheter "Los Angeles river"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Terrible "Le Poète" en effet .
Sinon là je test Le crépuscule d'une idole : L'affabulation freudienne qui est un très bon somnifère.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File vite acheter "Los Angeles river"



Sans faute  J'en ai aussi deux autres en attente


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Et n'hésitez pas à lire, en plus des chroniques (l'avantage des chroniques, c'est qu'on peut en lire une page au hasard deux minutes et décoller aussi sec vers un autre monde), ses romans : Battling le Ténébreux, c'est magique !



Je viens de finir le premier de ses derniers romans, c'est-à-dire probablement son premier vrai roman, écrit en 1925, dont le manuscrit fut exhumé par son fils Pierre, et publié en 1999 (Le Dilettante). Il s'agit de "La Complainte des enfants frivoles".

Le style est un peu suranné mais tout à fait lisible, et sa fluidité est impeccable, même si l'auteur n'a pas apporté les quelques corrections finales nécessaires. La publication est restée fidèle au manuscrit. 
C'est un livre hybride. 
C'est d'abord une sorte de Grand'Meaulnes désabusé. Roman d'une adolescence passée, narrant avec nostalgie la vie des élèves d'un collège de sous-préfecture auvergnate de l'entre-deux-guerres, à Rimbert (càd Ambert). Roman des illusions perdues, des rêves d'adolescent qui ne réalisent jamais. Roman sans concession non plus sur l'ambiance de ce genre de petite ville : notables corsetés, conformisme social, bêtise. De belles lignes sur la beauté des paysages du Livradois cependant.

En somme ce livre aurait pu avoir un côté "roman français post-Alain Fournier" dépassé et sans intérêt, hormis le style de Vialatte. Mais ce qui rend le livre bigrement intéressant, c'est le personnage mortifère du professeur de philosophie, Quiquandon, apportant de l'Allemagne de Weimar tout un fatras spirituel asiatico-barbare, pédant, illuminé, bourré de contresens culturels et d'élans romantiques mal placés qui auront une influence tragique sur l'un de ses élèves. 
Le livre prend alors une valeur de témoignage sur une époque : Vialatte l'a écrit en Allemagne quand il y fut rédacteur de la Revue Rhénane. Il a été témoin de la confusion des idées dans un pays désorienté par la défaite de 14-18. A travers le personnage de Quiquandon, il nous montre cette soupe pseudo-philosophique dans laquelle ont pataugé nombre de contemporains de la République de Weimar. On découvre la référence permanente aux spiritualités asiatiques ("L'Asie remède") mâtinées d'occultisme, de néo-paganisme, de primitivisme, mélangé avec du Nietszche, de l'écologisme, du mysticisme de bazar... le tout dans cet esprit d'exaltation si germanique. 

Et c'est enfin un livre qui résonne aussi avec notre époque, elle aussi un peu paumée et en mal de repères qui tente de chercher des réponses dans des domaines pas si éloignés que ceux décrits par Vialatte.


----------



## Vincere44 (3 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas trop la raison du coup de gueule.
> 
> Régis Boyer est un éminent spécialiste du monde nordique et traducteur de très (trop ?) nombreux livres depuis l'islandais notamment [parmi plein d'autres exemples : les sagas islandaises à la Pléiade]. Pas étonnant qu'il utilise des termes scandinaves dans son livre.
> 
> Disons que l'on peut trouver bon ou mauvais un livre d'Histoire (précision, analyse, interprétations des faits, qualité littéraire [éventuellement] etc.) mais c'est quand même au lecteur de chercher plutôt la vulgarisation ou le pointu et de ne pas se tromper dans son choix.



Je suis d'accord mais lorsqu'une maison d'édition propose des livres aux titres généralistes dans une édition de poche, on ne s'attend pas à lutter sur chaque page.

Encore il s'agirait d'une édition reliée aux fils d'or, je veux bien mais du poche vendu à l'espace culturel d'un Leclerc...


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord mais lorsqu'une maison d'édition propose des livres aux titres généralistes dans une édition de poche, on ne s'attend pas à lutter sur chaque page.
> 
> Encore il s'agirait d'une édition reliée aux fils d'or, je veux bien mais du poche vendu à l'espace culturel d'un Leclerc...



heureusement, le poche ne se limite pas aux livres "faciles" (ce n'est pas péjoratif, c'est juste une façon de "classer" les choses). Il y a dans les poches, comme dans les éditions originales, des livres de niveau différent. La meilleure façon de voir si un livre te convient comme esprit, écriture, etc. c'est de le feuilleter (évidemment sur le net c'est plus délicat ).

Le rôle du poche, c'est généralement de permettre à l'éditeur, une fois les frais plus ou moins amortis sur une édition "chère", de toucher un public plus large parce que offert à un prix plus bas. Ça ne préjuge en rien ou presque du niveau de langue ou du niveau théorique des bouquins. La collection 10-18 par exemple a sorti dès l'origine des trucs pas évidents que ce soit dans les domaines littéraires, sciences humaines et même scientifiques (j'ai "mathémthiquees de la morphogenèse de René Thom, même si ça se veut une certaine vulgarisation, c'est pas de la tarte  même si c'est génial et si Thom était un mathématicien extrêmement brillant doublé d'une certaine façon d'un philosophe). Et je pourrai trouver des dizaines d'autres exemples.

En résumé, un poche ça peut être ardu, il faut juste le savoir.


----------



## Vincere44 (3 Mai 2010)

Nan mais c'est vrai, vous avez raison. Dommage alors parce que Regis Boyer est vraiment expert dans son domaine mais malheureusement il a bien du mal à vulgariser les choses.

Je rechercherai un autre ouvrage.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2010)

OK, mais reviens pas pleurer après!


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Je rechercherai un autre ouvrage.



Sur les Vikings, tu dois avoir un ouvrage dans la collection "Découvertes" chez Gallimard.
Je les trouve très bien faits : très abordables en général. Regarde si ça pourrait te convenir (ce n'est pas du texte linéaire, il y a beaucoup d'illustrations, je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK, mais reviens pas pleurer après!


 
Bah si.
Si c'est un ouvrage de la collection Arlequin, c'est normal qu'il pleure.
C'est très triste-beau, ces histoires.

Tu n'as pas de coeur, Bobby.
Je suis sûr que tu ne rêve même pas qu'un directeur de clinique t'emmène faire du cheval (ou de la voile) le week-end...


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2010)

J'en parlais il y a peu dans un autre fil :
"L'évolution du monde de l'antiquité tardive", de Peter Garnsey et Caroline Humfress.




Livre très intéressant et fin sur ce sujet (que je trouve) passionnant. Quelques peccadilles de traduction mises à part, c'est très agréable à lire, à mon avis tout ce qu'il y a d'abordable (_cf._ ci-avant ).

Dans un autre genre (!) je souligne la parution d'un livre dédié à un dessinateur néerlandais que j'aime beaucoup, Joost Swarte, "Leporello".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mai 2010)

Les articles de Ungemuth dans R&F me faisaient déjà bien marrer, là la compil' fut des plus plaisantes à parcourir...
Une bonne introduction pour ceux qui parlent de Pop'n'garage'n'freakbeat'n'mescouilles sans avoir eu le bonheur jubilatoire d'en têter depuis le berceau (Merci, Dad!  )...
C'est vrai qu'il y a certaines perles que j'écoute en fait depuis 44 piges, pas spécialement de mon plein gré, mais ça marque de manière assez indélébile.
Un "vioque" largement sexagénaire s'est arrêté à ma table au troquet à Marseille, pendant que je parcourais la chose en terrasse, tout content de pouvoir tailler une bavette sur le sujet... Ça valait bien une bière. 
Y'a pas tout, diront certains... "Ouais, il parle pas de Melvin & the Squids Eaters!". mais on s'en bat les burnes au washboard... Les novices qui se prendront pour la première fois un bijou sonique de The Creation resteront scotchés ou passeront leur chemin à tout jamais... Et la vie suivra son cour... :style:


----------



## Fìx (11 Mai 2010)

Il commence à dater un peu, mais j'ai lu ce bouquin il y a peu, et il est franchement terrible! 




D'après l'auteur, il a fait une véritable enquête dans le monde de l'informatique (notamment chez Apple d'ailleurs) pour l'écrire et, même si il s'agit d'une fiction, l'histoire serait tout de même inspirée de pratiques courantes dans le milieu....

Non seulement on découvre (ou pas) un monde sans foi ni loi (à prendre je pense quand même avec un minimum de pincettes), mais l'histoire est prenante à souhait! :love:


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2010)

Il y a à dire, sur ce nouvel opus de Lindenberg.

Entre autres choses que c'est assez mal fagoté, tant dans la construction, un peu dispersée, avec des redites et une impression de collage, que dans le style, pas assez travaillé. Une certaine manie pour l'épithète inutile genre : "le _grand_ philosophe <...>". On se fiche pas mal de savoir si Machin ou Truc sont de grand(e)s philosophes mais simplement de ce qu'ils ont pu dire ou écrire. Malheureusement, le genre de livre qui peut être démonté très facilement par ce que sa forme est imparfaite.

Je dis malheureusement car, sur le fond, s'il est toujours possible d'émettre des réserves, c'est nettement plus convaincant ou, en tout cas, intéressant. C'est un peu : "Le rappel à l'ordre II : la confirmation"
Un peu moins d'une décennie plus tard, une certaine élection présidentielle et d'autres événements politiques en Europe notamment, sont venus souligner la justesse de certaines observations de 2002.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Pour rebondir sur les Lumières, j'ai entamé le grand récit historique de Voltaire : "Le Siècle de Louis XIV". C'est une partie de son uvre beaucoup moins connue que les Romans et Contes comme Candide ou Zadig. Pour l'emprunter à ma médiathèque, j'ai du le faire sortir de la réserve...

J'ai toujours pressenti chez Voltaire d'abord un écrivain, doublé d'un ironiste et d'un polémiste. Philosophe à mon humble avis non. Car en fait il n'a jamais produit un système conceptuel. 
Mais surtout un conteur. Son "Siècle de Louis XIV" n'est pas un ouvrage d'histoire comme on pourrait l'entendre au sens moderne mais il a une façon de conter ces périodes (j'en suis à sa description de la Fronde) et d'en décrire les hommes qui en fait une narration à mi-chemin de la chronique contée et du roman d'aventure.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2010)

Un petit manga pour la route. Drawn & Quarterly, décidément une bonne maison d'édition, réédite un vieux (1956) manga de Yoshihiro Tatsumi : _Black Blizzard_. C'est évidemment un peu désuet mais très vif et graphiquement pas mal du tout.




Ils ont déjà édité l'excellente autobiographie de ce même Tatsumi, _A Drifting Life_.

Dans un autre genre, un essai historique sur le don, la dette, le crédit (et le micro-crédit, les monts de piété etc.), bref, la vie économique dans l'Europe moderne disons d'avant la révolution industrielle (pour l'essentiel) ; je ne connaissais pas du tout le sujet avant et c'est assez captivant.




Toutefois, je touve le travail éditorial très moyen : il y a des passages encombrés de trop de fautes de langue ou de typographie (on est normalement dans une maison d'édition sérieuse mais bof).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Bon ben moi je continue avec Voltaire et son "Siècle de Louis 14" (tome 2). A la médiathèque ils m'ont indiqué que l'ouvrage n'a été emprunté que deux fois en 10 ans (dont l'emprunt de bibi) et a échappé de peu au pilon. Il n'est d'ailleurs pas présent dans La Pléiade.

Voltaire semble fonctionner de manière thématique pour son histoire. Ce second tome narre toutes les batailles menées par Loulou avec ses voisins : l'Europe était sans cesse en guerre.  Les périodes de paix les plus longues n'ont duré que... deux ans ! 
Avec des moyens qui paraissent aujourd'hui rudimentaires, ils arrivaient tout de même à se faire des combats d'une journée à 20 000 morts. Pas mal, non ?

Voltaire assimile ces troubles à une sorte de guerre civile européenne permanente car tous les régnants de l'époque formaient une seule et même famille. Le gendre vire du trône le beau-père, les beaux-frères s'attaquent entre eux, le neveu veut reconquérir les territoires ravis par l'oncle etc.  
Ce que met clairement en évidence Voltaire c'est le prix terrible payé par cette politique de grandeur voulue par Loulou le quatorzième, et la cruauté mise en &#339;uvre pour l'affirmer, notamment par le ministre Louvois. Cette "grandeur française" qui s'est à mon sens poursuivie avec Napoléon et jusqu'à De Gaulle d'une certaine façon. On en a souvent trinqué dur pour ça...

Enfin je pense que Voltaire a raison lorsqu'il dit que les traités de paix sont signés non pas à l'issue de savants calculs politiques mais surtout lorsque les nations sont épuisées de guerres, éc&#339;urées de massacres et lasses des combats. C'est la fatigue qui pousse à la paix, plus vraiment la politique.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Louvois, qu'exècre Saint Simon, d'ailleurs.
Certes, Saint Simon déteste de nombreuses personnes mais pour Louvois, c'est du sérieux.

Tu vas finir par me donner envie de le lire aussi 

Si lire la totalité des Mémoires du petit duc est un peu long (j'y vais à un rythme très syncopé ), la lecture du tableau du règne est un bon résumé et je pense que ça doit se trouver dans l'édition Folio des extraits. Cela peut faire un petit contrepoint à ta lecture du moment.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Saint-Simon. J'en ai lu également un petit peu (des extraits). Faudrait que je m'y remette un jour. Truculent. Une sorte de "closer" de l'époque, sans les photos mais rudement mieux écrit. 
Je me souviens que St-Simon y rapporte une phrase prononcée par la reine à propos d'une des maîtresses de Loulou (laquelle ? je ne sais plus) : _"Cette pute me fera crever"_. Terrible !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Bien sûr on ne lira jamais "tout".

Mais il est des livres dont on entend beaucoup parler, à tel point qu'on finit presque par croire qu'on les a lu. Julien Gracq affirme d'ailleurs dans ses "Carnets du grand chemin" qu'il pourrait exister une forme de lecture en creux, une sorte de négatif de la lecture active faite par son absence même. Il est de ces livres dont on sait, après une longue vie de lecteur, qu'on ne les lira jamais mais la masse des commentaires et des citations faites à leur sujet finissent par en apporter une forme de connaissance.

Je n'ai ni assez de recul ni assez de volume de lecture pour pouvoir juger de la validité de cette proposition inédite, mais qui doit détenir un fond de vérité.

Je viens plus simplement de faire l'expérience de deux ouvrages célèbres, jugés chacun dans leur catégorie comme des textes majeurs. 

Le premier "Gatsby le Magnifique" de Fitzgerald. Malgré tout ce que j'ai pu en entendre dire, rien n'en remplace l'expérience littéraire. C'est un chef-d'&#339;uvre. Je ne vais pas vous raconter l'histoire, d'abord parce que vous la connaissez et ensuite parce que, retransmise par moi, vous auriez l'impression d'un scenario de téléfilm. Ecrit par un autre que Fitzgerald, c'est certainement ce que cela aurait donné d'ailleurs.

Dans un tout autre registre "Cahiers d'un retour au pays natal" d'Aimé Césaire. Et là rien à faire. C'est sans nul doute un texte puissant, mais je n'ai pas réussi à rentrer dans cette écriture. Peut-être pour plus tard. Il y a des âges pour certains textes.


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Bien sûr on ne lira jamais "tout".
> 
> Mais il est des livres dont on entend beaucoup parler, à tel point qu'on finit presque par croire qu'on les a lu. Julien Gracq affirme d'ailleurs dans ses "Carnets du grand chemin" qu'il pourrait exister une forme de lecture en creux, une sorte de négatif de la lecture active faite par son absence même. Il est de ces livres dont on sait, après une longue vie de lecteur, qu'on ne les lira jamais mais la masse des commentaires et des citations faites à leur sujet finissent par en apporter une forme de connaissance.
> 
> Je n'ai ni assez de recul ni assez de volume de lecture pour pouvoir juger de la validité de cette proposition inédite, mais qui doit détenir un fond de vérité.



La magie des coïncidences : je n'avais pas lu ton post quand j'ai posté dans celui des bouquins lus 3 fois au moins à propos du bouquin de Bayard: "comment parler des livres qu'on n'a pas lus" dont ce que tu dis est précisément un des sujets majeurs  Tu devrais le regarder


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Oui j'ai vu.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2010)

De Pierre Bayard j'ai lu "Le plagiat par anticipation" et j'ai trouvé ça franchement moyen, très moyen voire pas bon. Ça tourne en rond et ce n'est pas très bien écrit.

Autant s'intéresser aux écrits de Queneau et ses amis, nettement plus roboratifs.


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> De Pierre Bayard j'ai lu "Le plagiat par anticipation" et j'ai trouvé ça franchement moyen, très moyen voire pas bon. Ça tourne en rond et ce n'est pas très bien écrit.
> 
> Autant s'intéresser aux écrits de Queneau et ses amis, nettement plus roboratifs.



De fait, "le plagiat par anticipation", je l'ai aussi, est nettement moins bon : l'idée est un peu tirée par les cheveux et il a eu du mal, à mon goût, à tirer le fil (comme tu dis, il tourne un peu en rond), mais tous les bouquins d'un même auteur ne sont pas forcément au même niveau. Celui sur les livres que l'on n'a pas lus est, au moins à mon goût, vraiment bien plus intéressant et beaucoup plus riche : il y avait matière.


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

bonjour

j'espère que cela n'e sera pas considéré comme un troll
(est-ce le mot qui convient ?)
quelqu'un a-t 'il lu le dernier béchamelle ?

je serais curieux de connaitre l'avis des (éventuels) lecteurs


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2010)

Celui où l'on parle de botulisme ?


----------



## vieukh (25 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Celui où l'on parle de botulisme ?



bonjour

par exemple !


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2010)

Il doit bien y avoir des gens qui l'ont lu. En dépit du peu de sérieux apparent de l'auteur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'espère que cela n'e sera pas considéré comme un troll


Mais arrête donc de penser que tu trolles (ce n'est pas la première fois qui plus est...), tu verras qu'il y a bien pire boulet que toi dans ce rade pourri...  
Ceci dit, beaucoup n'ont pas ta délicatesse


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2010)

Non seulement un bon bouquin, mais en plus, une mise en abîme du sujet :
"En lisant en écrivant" de Julien Gracq

Où comment un écrivain parle d'autres écrivains, non pas de leur biographie mais de leur manière d'écrire, des couleurs de leurs livres.

Jetés au fil des pages, des paragraphes brefs : une page ou deux, souvent bien moins qui portent à chaque coup. De quoi se poser des questions sur notre façon d'aimer les livres (ou de ne pas les aimer), de les admirer sans les aimer ou de les aimer sans les admirer.

C'est jubilatoire à chaque page, chaque fois que je reprends ce bouquin (et plus généralement les recueils de textes courts de Gracq), je craque et au lieu d'une page, je lis trois bouquins. (D'ailleurs, sur ce coup, j'ai voulu lire quelques pages de "Lettirnes" et je me suis retrouvé à lire "Lettrines", puis "Lettrines 2" qui parlent de livres mais aussi de paysages et de bien d'autres choses, puis "En lisant en écrivant" spécifiquement sur les livres. J'essaye bien d'en sauter des morceaux, mais j'ai du mal !

Seul point qui pourra gêner certains : il parle quasi-uniquement de "classiques", disons jusqu'à la guerre de 39-45 mais c'est un bijou.

(Et en plus, il me pousse à lire ou relire Stendhal que je connais mal ! si au moins il se bornait à parler des bouquins que je connais à peu près )

La critique littéraire à son plus haut.


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

évidemment, si l'on parle de gracq lorsque je fais allusion à béchamelle
on ne joue pas dans la même cour.
gracq n'avait pas une épouse cantatrice; que je sache !


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

Gracq est un fervent admirateur de Stendhal [il a choisi le prénom de son pseudonyme en hommage à Julien Sorel]. Pour autant, ça n'a pas réussi à me faire aimer ce dernier. 

Gracq est un classique, maintenant. En tout cas, il est de ces écrivains qui viv(ai)ent loin du bruit et de la fureur du monde littéraire et/ou médiatique.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'espère que cela n'e sera pas considéré comme un troll
> (est-ce le mot qui convient ?)
> ...



J'ai jamais rien lu de lui. En fait le personnage médiatique est tellement déplaisant que ça ne me donne pas envie, mais alors pas envie du tout, de le lire.
Par contre j'ai vu son film, par hasard il y a quelques années à la télé à une heure tardive, et si ses bouquins sont du même tonneau, ça promet ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Gracq est un fervent admirateur de Stendhal [il a choisi le prénom de son pseudonyme en hommage à Julien Sorel]. Pour autant, ça n'a pas réussi à me faire aimer ce dernier.
> 
> Gracq est un classique, maintenant. En tout cas, il est de ces écrivains qui viv(ai)ent loin du bruit et de la fureur du monde littéraire et/ou médiatique.



Peut-être le "dernier des classiques" d'une certaine façon. Une écriture ciselée, les thèmes de la rêverie et de la perte (perte des civilisations, abandon...) qui sont récurrents, sa reconnaissance par les surréalistes (amitié avec Breton) sans jamais avoir fait partie d'eux non plus. Gracq était géographe de formation (normalien) et de fait excelle dans cet art perdu de la description mais sans jamais verser dans le didactisme pesant. "La Forme d'une ville", à propos de Nantes, est l'un des plus beaux livres que j'ai pu lire sur une ville.

C'est un écrivain que je lis et relis régulièrement depuis que j'ai entamé, il y déjà pas mal de temps, "Le Rivage des Syrtes". A mettre en lien avec "Sur les falaises de marbre" d'Ernst Jünger, écrit vers la même époque et qui traite du même thème : l'effondrement inéluctable d'une cité, et qui provoqua la rencontre des deux écrivains (cela dit le reste de ce que j'ai pu lire de Jünger ne m'a pas plu, sans compter son côté trop "germanique exalté" à mon goût).


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

De lui (BHL) j'ai lu deux ou trois livres il y a déjà quelque temps, dont _La pureté dangereuse_, qui en soi n'est pas inintéressant. Nul doute qu'il puisse avoir de bonnes intuitions ou un certain niveau d'écriture. Cela n'en fait néanmoins pas un grand philosophe, voire pas tant un philosophe qu'un "simple" polémiste.

D'une manière générale, la plupart de ces (plus ou moins) philosophes que l'on a pu voir ou entendre fréquemment ces dernières décennies n'ont pas tant une pensée qu'une visibilité médiatique. Certains restent plus intéressants que d'autres et BHL me paraît un des moins intéressants de tous.

Il y a d'autres philosophes en France et, _bien évidemment_, ailleurs, et ils sont un peu occultés par ces faiseurs.

---------- Post added at 14h38 ---------- Previous post was at 14h29 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> Peut-être le "dernier des classiques" d'une certaine façon. Une écriture ciselée, les thèmes de la rêverie et de la perte (perte des civilisations, abandon...) qui sont récurrents, sa reconnaissance par les surréalistes (amitié avec Breton) sans jamais avoir fait partie d'eux non plus. Gracq était géographe de formation (normalien) et de fait excelle dans cet art perdu de la description mais sans jamais verser dans le didactisme pesant. "La Forme d'une ville", à propos de Nantes, est l'un des plus beaux livres que j'ai pu lire sur une ville.
> 
> C'est un écrivain que je lis et relis régulièrement depuis que j'ai entamé, il y déjà pas mal de temps, "Le Rivage des Syrtes". A mettre en lien avec "Sur les falaises de marbre" d'Ernst Jünger, écrit vers la même époque et qui traite du même thème : l'effondrement inéluctable d'une cité, et qui provoqua la rencontre des deux écrivains (cela dit le reste de ce que j'ai pu lire de Jünger ne m'a pas plu, sans compter son côté trop "germanique exalté" à mon goût).


Je m'autorise un désaccord sur cette formule de "dernier des classiques". Il se trouve que l'on a toujours un "dernier des classiques" sous la main. Il suffit qu'il soit mort peu auparavant.

À chaque vieux pianiste qui passe la main, on a droit à cette ritournelle (le prochain sera Pollini, peut-être bien). Il y a aujourd'hui des écrivains qui écrivent avec cette même exigence stylistique et formelle, dans leur style bien évidemment. J'ai peut-être tort mais je considère que, à sa façon, Jean Échenoz (définitivement mon écrivain francophone (vivant) préféré) est tout à fait classique. Par ailleurs je partage ton point de vue sur _La forme d'une ville_ (et je ne suis pas Nantais ).

Quant à Herr Jünger, il est au-dessus de mes forces de lire un livre de lui. Je cède sans doute aux stéréotypes mais tant pis : il représente une bonne part de ce qui me révulse dans l'Europe du siècle passé. L'Europe allémanique plus particulièrement. Je reste attaché à un autre pan de la culture de langue allemande (genre Robert Musil, Hermann Broch et d'autres).


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

c'est une idée, ça; lire gracq
en fait, je le connais assez peu.
je n'ai lu (il y a longtemps) que deux livres de lui:
- un balcon en forêt
- la littérature à l'estomac
j'avais plutôt aimé
il est peut être temps que je m'y remette
merci


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Gracq était géographe de formation (normalien) et de fait excelle dans cet art perdu de la description mais sans jamais verser dans le didactisme pesant.



En plus, il dit du bien des Causses, de l'Aubrac et plus généralement des hautes terres du Massif Central, de quoi me pousser à l'encenser avec mauvaise foi s'il était besoin. 

Son  acquis de géographe est effectivement un gros plus qu'il sait toujours utiliser au service d'une certaine poésie plus que du didactisme ("Les eaux étroites" par exemple mais aussi "Un balcon en forêt"). Je lisais hier soir des pages où il reparle des lieux où il a situé "Un balcon en forêt" mais aussi de l'ïle Batailleuse en face de chez lui. Et j'espère que sortira un jour prochain l'ébauche de roman d'où est extrait "La route", un roman qu'il avait abandonné mais dont "la route" m'a toujours fait rêver et m'a aussi frustré !

"l'étroit chemin pavé qui conduisait sur des centaines de lieues de la lisière des Marches aux passes du Mont-Harbré - la dernière ligne de vie, vingt fois tronçonnée et ressoudée, qui joignait encore par intervalles le Royaume à la Montagne cernée et lointaine"

Non, ce n'est pas "le Seigneur des anneaux" 

Mais on peut (ce n'est évidemment pas mon cas !) ne pas aimer Gracq version romancier. Mais Gracq en critique littéraire,  même pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ses romans, ça devrait être lumineux.

(Bon, la prochaine fois, je vous parle de Jacques Borel, rien à voir avec les restoroutes !) mais il faut que j'évite de commencer à le relire, celui-là aussi ! )

P.S. Je ne sais même pas qui est Béchamelle mais, promis, j'essaierai de savoir


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Je suis sûr que certains romans de Gracq feraient en effet d'excellentes bases de scenarios pour des films d'animation. Pourquoi des films d'animation ? Parce qu'il y a une dimension onirique forte, et un imaginaire très fécond, ce dernier maîtrisé par l'écriture très ciselée, qui me semble plus transmissible par un film d'animation plutôt que par le film de cinéma.
Je verrai bien "Le Rivage des Syrtes" en film d'animation non pas en 3D mais plutôt dans la veine de l'animation anglaise ou celle de la grande période des années 60/70 dans les pays de l'est (URSS, Tchécoslovaquie...). 

Il y a il me semble une idée forte chez Gracq : la rêverie est peut-être finalement un meilleur moyen pour établir une connexion avec les choses et les êtres que l'approche dite concrète, directe. C'est un peu la "thèse" de "La forme d'une ville" : c'est en se remémorant Nantes, une fois quittée la ville et en se laissant porter à la rêverie, que l'auteur finit par la retrouver, pour la décrire et l'évoquer avec sensibilité, chose dont il s'avoue avoir été incapable lorsqu'il y habitait et y enseignait. C'est peut-être cela qui le rapprochait des surréalistes.
C'est aussi cette idée que l'on retrouve dans un court ouvrage "Les Eaux étroites", où la remémoration rêveuse des promenades d'enfance ouvre davantage de portes à l'aventure intime que les récits de grands voyages.

Bompi a raison quand il reprend mon expression de "dernier des classiques". Je me suis mal exprimé en fait : je voulais plutôt dire qu'il était sans doute le dernier représentant d'une génération d'écrivains par sa posture - et non par son écriture. Vivant dans sa maison de famille au sud de l'Anjou, très discret mais faussement retiré, un peu "vieille France" (il offrait des pâtes de fruits à ses visiteurs), et porté par un éditeur (José Corti) indépendant et intransigeant. Est-ce qu'un écrivain, même très classique, pourrait encore se positionner de la sorte compte-tenu de la situation éditoriale actuelle, des médias... ?


----------



## kabeha (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2010)

C'est bien gentil, mais si on ne se fatigue pas à écrire au moins 3 lignes dessus, les lecteurs n'ont aucun moyen de savoir si tu as aimé ou détesté (le thème du fil, si tu as bien lu le titre, c'est "*coup de coeur/de pompe littéraire*").

Allez, un peu moins de paresse, un peu plus d'informations  _(et je ne parle pas d'un copié-collé de 4e de couverture, plus un avis subjectif pour donner envie ou au contraire, de faire fuir !  )_


----------



## kabeha (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai que pour le coup, c'est de la flemme. Et aussi que j'ai posté sitôt le livre fermé, comme on dit à la sortie d'un film qu'on a adoré, "c'était super !".
Donc, oui j'ai adoré ce bouquin : pour le thème peut-être banal de la fin de notre civilisation, mais avec une ambiance qui m'a captivé de bout en bout. Pour les multiples histoires qui transportent d'un lieu à un autre, d'un temps à un autre.
Pour moi, un des meilleurs SF que j'ai lu depuis "Hypérion". Je me suis retrouvé dans les mêmes sentiments que lorsque j'avais lu, il y a bien longtemps, "Ravage" de Barjavel


----------



## Chang (24 Septembre 2010)

Ce livre est le journal de AH Salvage Landor, une tete brulee de 30 ans qui decide de rejoindre Lhassa depuis l'Inde a la fin du 20eme siecle. A cette epoque le Tibet est un royaume ferme aux etrangers, qui s'empatte dans ses traditions. 

On y lit la marche folle de l'explorateur avec ses coulis portant ses charges, ses vivres a travers les neiges et les prairies, passionant pour qui aime les recits d'explorateurs.

Savage Landor commente allegrement sur les autochtones avec un langage qui ne serait plus permis aujourdhui. Il y a choc des cultures bien evidemment mais il faut garder a l'esprit que voyager dans cette partie du monde demande, a cette epoque, d'etre sacrement ouvert d'esprit et d'une patience himalayenne.

On a souvent l'impression que le pays quil decrit n'existe que dans une petite boule de verre remplie de flocons que l'on secoue, tellement ce quil decrit semble hors du temps. 

Entre vie et mort, allies et traitres sur toute la longueur du chemin au milieu d'un paysage magnifique, ce Savage Landor devait etre un sacre personnage, peut etre meme un peu fou, avec des *ouilles comme des melons ...  ...​


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, "La route de Lhassa", même si littérairement parlant, il n'a rien de magique, vaut une lecture. C'est assez picaresque comme récit et ce personnage assez déjanté fait très anglais, je trouve 

Sinon dans le même esprit, du moins dans la même idée fixe, je suppose, Chang, que tu as lu les bouquins d'Alexandra David-Néel et en particulier "Voyage d'une parisienne à Lhassa". Elle était pas mal dans son genre aussi cette grande dame morte centenaire. Elle, c'est en 1924 qu'elle est allée à Lhassa (Pour Savage Landor, c'est fin XIXe, et pas fin XXe quand même ) et ce n'était pas un voyage de tout repos et son récit est passionnant.

On pourrait parler aussi d'Ella Maillart qui a "navigué" elle aussi en Asie Centrale, un peu plus tard, donc pas avec tout à fait les mêmes problèmes que les deux "fadas" ci-dessus mais dont les textes pleins d'humour et d'humanité valent également le déplacement. Voir en particulier "Oasis interdites" et en profiter pour lire "Courrier de Tartarie" de Peter Fleming avec qui elle avait fait ce voyage-là et qui le raconte à sa façon.


----------



## Chang (25 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Effectivement, "La route de Lhassa", même si littérairement parlant, il n'a rien de magique, vaut une lecture. C'est assez picaresque comme récit et ce personnage assez déjanté fait très anglais, je trouve
> 
> Sinon dans le même esprit, du moins dans la même idée fixe, je suppose, Chang, que tu as lu les bouquins d'Alexandra David-Néel et en particulier "Voyage d'une parisienne à Lhassa". Elle était pas mal dans son genre aussi cette grande dame morte centenaire. Elle, c'est en 1924 qu'elle est allée à Lhassa (Pour Savage Landor, c'est fin XIXe, et pas fin XXe quand même ) et ce n'était pas un voyage de tout repos et son récit est passionnant.
> 
> On pourrait parler aussi d'Ella Maillart qui a "navigué" elle aussi en Asie Centrale, un peu plus tard, donc pas avec tout à fait les mêmes problèmes que les deux "fadas" ci-dessus mais dont les textes pleins d'humour et d'humanité valent également le déplacement. Voir en particulier "Oasis interdites" et en profiter pour lire "Courrier de Tartarie" de Peter Fleming avec qui elle avait fait ce voyage-là et qui le raconte à sa façon.



Eh non, je n'ai pas lu les recits de David Neel. Je prends note surtout que ce nom ne m'est pas inconnu sans savoir ou je l'ai deja entendu. Quand a Fleming, je l'ai la, en attente, ce sera une prochaine lecture.

Pour revenir a La Route de Lhassa, il se trouve qu'un des aspects les plus interessants du livre est la description du pays et de ses habitants. Le Tibet de nos jours est un pays avec une reputation presque irreprochable et dont les principales activites restent (par reputation chez nous autres petits blancs de l'Ouest) la priere en toge rouje jaune et l'oppression par son voisin. Bien que subjectif, ce livre apporte un vision de terrain avant que tout parte en saucisse entre les 2 empires/royaumes. C'est dommage qu'il n'ai pas reussi a penetrer dans Lhassa puisque tout le recit s'attache a la description des nomades et de quelques villages, pas d'une cite majeure.


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> 
> Ce livre est le journal de AH Salvage Landor, une tete brulee de 30 ans qui decide de rejoindre Lhassa *depuis l'Inde a la fin du 20eme siecle*. A cette epoque le Tibet est un royaume ferme aux etrangers, qui s'empatte dans ses traditions.
> (&#8230​



fin 20e siècle ? tu précises les dates ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> (Pour Savage Landor, c'est fin XIXe, et pas fin XXe quand même )





teo a dit:


> fin 20e siècle ? tu précises les dates ?



Si on te charrie là-dessus, Chang, au moins pour moi, c'est que ça me fait tout drôle d'entendre parler du XXe siècle comme une période reculée, moi qui, vu mon âge, ai du mal à m'imaginer que je suis au XXIe après avoir vécu une bonne partie de mon existence avec le mythe d'un an 2000 lointaint qui représentait presque le point extrême de l'avenir 

Sinon, pour dériver sur d'autre bouquins, je viens de termine un livre comme j'aime en trouver, un auteur qui ne calcule pas si ça pourrait plaire ou pas, si c'est grand public ou pas : "Ti kreiz" de Claude Lucas. Une histoire à dormir debout ou à rêver assis, une écriture en zig-zag ponctuée de phrases improbables, de mots qui le sont tout autant (sans parler des noms de rues ou de pseudo-villes, un vrai poème). Dedans des phrases où l'auteur s'est laissé aller  :
"Il m'avait écouté avec l'expression pétrifiée d'un directeur des ressources humaines à qui j'aurais récité du Michaux lors d'un entretien d'embauche"
"Il me dévisageait avec une méchanceté porcine qui dilatait d'extase sa hure rougeaude"
"depuis beau temps, les voyageurs ne saucissonnent plus dans les trains, ils lisent. L'avenir n'appartient plus aux charcutiers, mais aux fabricants de boudin littéraire formatés à HEC"
"Le quartier où les Balard habitent est de ceux où l'on se jetterait volontiers par la fenêtre le dimanche matin pour se distraire, si l'on n'ouvrait plutôt le gaz en semaine pour éviter d'en arriver là"
"Tout le contraire de François-Xavier, pour qui le travail souterrain de l'écriture véritable s'apparente à celui d'une taupe se creusant un tunnel de sens dans le permafrost bolchevique".

Mais même si tous ces détails m'ont donné plein de plaisirs de lecture, le bouquin est autre chose qu'une accumulation de phrases amusantes, c'est un bloc qui tient. Je crois bien que je vais me chercher les autres livres de cet auteur (dont la vie est par ailleurs bien autre chose qu'un long fleuve tranquille).

Bon, il faudrait aussi que je parle de Christian Estèbe, de Mercé Ibarz, de Lutz Bassmann


----------



## Fìx (9 Octobre 2010)

ÉNORME!!!  .... Ouvert hier, refermé aujourd'hui! G-É-N-I-A-L!!! :love: :love:

Si vous avez des trucs à faire un week end, n'ouvrez _surtout_ pas ce livre!!! 

Décidément, j'suis vraiment fan de cet auteur! Dommage que beaucoup de ses titres traitent des aventures de Myron Bollitar... J'les aime bien aussi mais, pour les quelques unes que j'ai lues, j'ai un peu l'impression de souvent lire la même chose...

Alors que là... Pffiou, trop top quoi! 

Allez hop, j'avais pas le choix que de le terminer sous peine de ne penser qu'à ça..... :rose: J'vais enfin pouvoir attaquer mon week end!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2010)

Je suis passé dans le coin pour parler de Dead City, de Shane Stevens.
Un bouquin que j'ai cherché pendant plusieurs années avant de mettre la main dessus, jamais traduit.
Je n'avais pas regretté de l'avoir cherché si longtemps.

Il y a quelques jours j'ai acheté le premier bouquin de cet auteur : "Go Down Dead".




La grosse grosse claque...

J'ai eu du mal à rentrer dedans, j'ai même failli regretter mon achat (une édition de 1968 tout de même, trouvée dans une librairie californienne, avec les frais de port, tout ça, pas donné donné pour un bouquin de poche)
Mais après quelques efforts, c'est un vrai bonheur.

Une tranche de vie sous forme d'un long monologue, quelques jours dans la vie d'un gamin black de 16 ans à Harlem, chef de gang au milieu des années 60 : les reglements de comptes, les putes, les junkies, l'ennui, la violence omniprésente et acceptée comme telle, un environnement délabré, crade, triste.

Le bouquin est comme réellement écrit par ce môme, qui ne va à l'école que deux ou trois jours par semaine, uniquement pour mettre au point les prochains coups contre les gangs rivaux avec ses potes : presque pas de ponctuation, tout est conjugué au présent, même les anecdotes qu'il raconte sur le passé du quartier, énormément de fautes, de mots écrits en phonétique ("ankshus" pour anxious, "finely" pour finally, "nuff" pour enough, etc...).
C'est ce dernier aspect qui m'a donné du mal au départ, mais au bout d'un moment, lire ce langage de la banlieue new yorkaise, avec ses fautes, son argot, devient naturel et très immersif.

Et les points de vue de ce gamin élevé à grands coups de racisme, d'overdoses, de bastons, sont tous d'une maturité mêlée de naïveté qui donnent envie de rire et de pleurer à la fois.

Un exemple pour le plaisir (il va voir "the defiant ones" au cinéma, avec Tony Curtis et Sidney Poitier, sorti en France sous le titre "La chaine", l'histoire de deux évadés, un blanc un noir, qui sont attachés l'un à l'autre par des menottes durant leur cavale) :

"_The white man hates the black man. Cause he black I spose. That the way it always is anyway. They cant break the lock and they is always fighting on each other.
Picture aright except for the end. They finely get the lock busted and each cat set to go on his own but the white man get in trouble and the black go to help him. When he stretch out his arm to help the white man some people what sit in the audence clap they hand like they think that is the right thing he do. To help the white man.
Shit on that. They dont know what they talking about. If that was me I would push my foot right in his face and kick him few times before I move on. What the hell that black man want do that for. He a fool to help that white motherfucker. O man dont he know nothing._"

Voilà le truc.
Sombre, désabusé, un instantané d'une autre époque qui, finalement, pourrait être écrit aujourd'hui.
La baffe, je vous dis.


----------



## Chang (28 Novembre 2010)

> They finely get the lock busted and each cat set to go on his own but the white man get in trouble and the black go to help him.



Mince, spoiler alerte la !!! 

Plus serieusement, ca a l'air tentant, meme si me taper un bouquin entier ecrit comme cela me lourde un peu d'avance.

Il y a quelques annees j'avais achete Glue d'Irvine Welsh, les dialogues etait ecrit de la meme facon, cette fois avec l'accent ecossais. Je n'ai meme pas lu le 1/4 du livre ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2010)

bah honnêtement, vu ta maitrise de l'anglais et la mienne, toi tu le lis les doigts dans le nez, c'est sûr.

Ce qui m'a donné le plus de mal, c'est pas vraiment les conjugaisons approximatives et les fautes d'orthoraphe, c'est le vocabulaire sur certains mots : j'ai eu du mal à piger au départ que "the cats" c'est les mecs, ou les lascars si on veut traduire au XXIe siècle, "the bread" c'est les thunes, et certains mots comme ça qu'on ne comprend que grâce au sens général des phrases et situations.
Mais la plupart sont assez simples à comprendre. Par exemple "a chick I jump a few times", j'ai tout de suite compris. 


(Patoch : )


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## boodou (13 Avril 2011)

Marrant tu es dans la même maison d'édition qu'un autre modo &#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2011)

ouai, ouai...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2011)

'tain, c'est pas possible !!... 
Même le générateur de titre, sais que je suis libidineux !... :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain, c'est pas possible !!...
> Même le générateur de titre, sais que je suis libidineux !... :afraid: :mouais:



il te va aussi bien qu'à moi !


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2011)

Ben moi, c'est un vrai livre 



_Yield, a novel_ de l'américain Lee Houck, un roman percutant et intrigant, sur un jeune tapin qui essaie de s'y retrouver, dans sa vie et ses amours new yorkais. Nos clichés nous aveuglent et _Yield_ remet les choses en perspective. Witty and sexy.

Tiens, faudrait que je l'envoie à notre très cher Gouvernement, c'est d'actualité 






Très spéciale dédicace à Benjamin A.-S.
​


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2011)

Dans ce cas-là, envoie-leur la traduction.


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2011)

&#8230; mais qu'ils se bougent la langue et le cerveau et montrent l'exemple à leurs électeurs, ces demeurés des ministères&#8230;
Vive les langues vivantes, messieurs dames ! Les traductions simultanées bruxelloises leur auront ramolli le cerveau 
Les langues étrangères, ce n'est qu'une histoire de volonté, d'intérêt. Trouvez l'intérêt et vous parlerez vite. Et les politiques s'en moquent, surtout sur un sujet comme la prostitution&#8230;


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Bon. C'est pas pour dire, mais je trouve dommage que ce fil, légèrement soporifique mais hautement estimable soit ainsi dévoyé.

Comme disait certain personnage de Goscinny : _bis repetita_ ne _placent_ pas toujours.


----------



## Chang (17 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. C'est pas pour dire, mais je trouve dommage que ce fil, légèrement soporifique mais hautement estimable soit ainsi dévoyé.



Completement d'accord ...

Les blagues les plus courtes sont les meilleures. La, ca dure, ca dure ... on s'emm***


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. C'est pas pour dire, mais je trouve dommage que ce fil, légèrement soporifique mais hautement estimable soit ainsi dévoyé.
> 
> Comme disait certain personnage de Goscinny : _bis repetita_ ne _placent_ pas toujours.



au départ, je voulais faire un clin d'&#339;il, je ne pensais pas lancer une mode. et je suis bien d'accord avec toi pour le reste.

edit : passage par un proxy pour cacher un double pseudo ? -> ban


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2011)

@ alèm: alors si tu es d'accord pour le reste, y'a plus qu'à passer un bon coup de balai non ? 

@ bompi: merci, j'avais pas eu le temps de poster la même remarque


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2011)

@ alèm : merci 

Récemment, entre autres emplettes (sur lesquelles je reviendrai sous peu), j'ai pris ceci :





C'est pas mal pour voir ce qu'apprenaient les écoliers il y a quelques décennies et au-delà. C'est aussi assez croquignolet et je pense une source d'inspiration toute actuelle pour certains de nos hommes politiques. Une petite citation (p. 249 "Réflexions sur le Livre VI") :


> <...>
> VIII. La France se fait un devoir _d'instruire_
> tous ses enfants ; elle en fera de bons citoyens et
> de bons soldats : ainsi reviendront les beaux jours
> ...


_(je conserve la typographie)_

Quel bel optimisme ! Pour le reste, c'est intéressant de voir la vision officielle de l'histoire (notamment de l'entreprise coloniale). Et ça permet de vérifier ses connaissances


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2011)

en parlant de classique

Gratuit aujourd'hui et en français


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2011)

Pour rester dans l'histoire (cf Bompi) :






Les articles de Marc Bloch, ou comment voir une intelligence au travail.
 J'ai commencé par quelques-uns sur les grandes invasions ou le servage. À chaque fois, un pur plaisir que ce soit dans le style, dans la façon d'aborder les problèmes, dans l'équilibre entre la conscience du lacunaire des documents sur ces époques et la conscience de ce qu'on peut en tirer si on se pose les questions pertinentes.

Marc Bloch (mort en déportation) a commis entre autres un très grand bouquin "Caractères originaux de l'histoire rurale française" mais voir comment il ouvre sans cesse des portes dans ces articles, parfois très courts, c'est un régal.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2011)

Il y a une trentaine d'années, Bernard Noël qui dirigeait la superbe collection "Textes" de Flammarion éditait un improbable roman de Jacques Abeille : "Les Jardins statutaires".




Un livre qui ne s'est guère vendu, je crois, à l'époque et qui a vite disparu des rayons. Mais il faut croire que certains de ceux qui, comme moi, l'avaient lu, en avaient gardé une image suffisante pour maintenir autour de ce livre une aura qui persistait puisqu'il y a peu, il a été réédité chez Attila.

Beaucoup ont cru qu'il s'agissait d'un nouveau livre (tout le monde ne fait pas attention aux petits textes de présentation&#8230 et le livre a eu des critiques plutôt (très) favorables. J'attendais l'été pour peut-être le relire mais Jacques Abeille vient de sortir un autre livre du même cycle : "Les Barbares".





J'en ai déjà lu un peu plus de la moitié et j'y retrouve cette langue, certes plus très à la mode, mais qui, personnellement, me permet de décoller quand je lis  et ce monde atopique et atemporel entourant la contrée des jardins statutaires où poussaient les statues&#8230;

Pour ceux qui apprécient Julien Gracq (par exemple "La Route" et bien évidemment "Le rivage des Syrtes", Jean Joubert (par exemple "L'homme des sables"), il y a là une &#339;uvre qui devrait les intéresser et pour les autres, ceux qui aiment la littérature "rapide" à l'américaine , ils devraient y jeter un &#339;il. Au pire, ça les confirmera dans l'opinion que la littérature française, au moins dans certains de ces étages, est verbeuse . Au mieux, ça leur montrera qu'il n'y a pas qu'une façon d'aborder la littérature.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2011)

Lapsus significtif, je suppose : parler de "statutaire" au lieu de "statuaire" n'est sûrement pas gratuit. Et ça a sans doute à voir avec les deux livres dont j'ai parlé, car on y trouve des statues et des statuts. J'en demande pardon à Jacques Abeille, lui qui choisit si bien ces mots.

J'ai pensé tout à l'heure que j'avais du écrire statutaire et j'ai commencé à me demander pourquoi mais il faudrait que je continue à lire "Les Barbares" et je n'ai pas le temps pour l'heure, on verra ça plus tard dans la nuit.

Mais finalement, ce lapsus ne me déplaît pas tant que ça


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2011)

Luc G a dit:


> Lapsus *significtif*,.../...


Celui-ci n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Celui-ci n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2011)

_LXVIII

Je n'ai besoin de personne​

Donc, je suis Dieu. Il est remarquable que telle est la conclusion nécessaire de toute parole bourgeoise._

Ce nest que le début de l'un des cent trente-sept lieux communs de la sottise bourgeoise recensés par Léon Bloy, dans un de ces livres-pamphlets dont il avait le secret : dune véhémence jubilatoire poussée jusquà linjure mais toujours maîtrisée, à la fois lassant et roboratif, du fait du caractère aussi obsessionnel que généreux et imaginatif de lindignation furibarde qui sy déploie. À certains égards, il est très daté (1902, tout de même). Cependant, si j'en crois simplement ce que j'entends autour de moi, la définition que Bloy y donne du bourgeois est suffisamment intemporelle pour avoir conservé sa pertinence psychosociale : 

« Le vrai Bourgeois, c'est à dire, dans un sens moderne et aussi général que possible, l'homme qui ne fait aucun usage de la faculté de penser et qui vit ou paraît vivre sans avoir été sollicité, un seul jour, par le besoin de comprendre quoi que ce soit, l'authentique et indiscutable Bourgeois est nécessairement borné dans son langage à un très petit nombre de formules ».


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2011)

Pendant qu'on y est, tu n'aurais pas un peu de Maurras, pour nous mettre en joie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2011)

Maurras n'est pas ma tasse de thé.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2011)

Bloy, Daudet (Léon), Barrès, Maurras et tous leurs petits copains ne sont pas la mienne non plus 
Et je trouve que l'on est bien trop bienveillant à leur égard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bloy, Daudet (Léon), Barrès, Maurras et tous leurs petits copains ne sont pas la mienne non plus
> Et je trouve que l'on est bien trop bienveillant à leur égard.



En même temps, les mettre dans le même panier, sous prétexte qu'ils appartiennent à une même famille intellectuelle, peut mener à de graves contresens. Ce n'est pas pour rien que Bernanos a écrit qu'il devait tout à Bloy. Il n'aurait pas dit cela de Barrès, Daudet, Maurras, et encore moins de Drumont.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2011)

Je n'avais pas mis Drumont parce que, quand même, les autres sont d'un niveau un peu supérieur (le pauvre garçon est un peu limité...) et il est pour encore un moment au purgatoire (ou alors en enfer, va savoir).

Mais les autres sont bien plus malins : ils ont écrit suffisamment et sur suffisamment de sujets pour que l'on puisse les considérer comme respectables et, de là, trouver _leurs idées_ respectables. Ces dernières années, ils ont encore gagné tout plein de supporters chaleureux qui peuvent arguer de ces glorieux aînés pour tenir des propos vifs et _décomplexés_. Pratique et confortable.

Il y a déjà quelque chose comme une quinzaine d'années, j'avais été surpris de lire dans Le Monde des Livres (supplément du vendredi) un article sur une biographie de Charles Maurras où l'on vantait "ce grand intellectuel engagé" qu'il a été. Et l'article de se confondre en louanges et palmes pour le grand homme. Il va de soi que l'article édulcorait quelque peu le fameux "engagement" du grand Charles (hi hi) : c'est cela que j'appelle être bienveillant et c'est cela qui me donne La Gerbe (humour...).

Mais bon, j'arrête de troller. 

Parmi mes lectures du moment, je vous recommande *Intimate Exchanges* de Alan Ayckbourn. Ce sont les pièces de théâtre qui ont servi de base aux films *Smoking/No Smoking* d'Alain Resnais.
J'adore ces deux films et les ayant revus trois fois en quelques semaines, l'envie m'a pris de lire les pièces originales. Ce faisant on peut constater la fidélité de l'adaptation réalisée par Resnais et le couple Jaoui/Bacri, ainsi que les petits arrangements et les quelques coupures, nécessaires pour conserver une durée acceptable aux films (déjà, deux films de 2h20, ça peut effrayer un producteur !!)
C'est caustique, britannique en diable, hilarant parfois, malin comme tout. Au final, assez amer mais avec la distance de l'humour. Bref, un petit régal.
Malheureusement, il n'en existe pas de traduction en français (enfin, à ma connaissance).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Ma lecture du moment :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2012)

Un auteur que je relis souvent, pour retrouver toujours  la même stimulation intellectuelle. On le trouve parfois dans les librairies à la lettre B, juste à côté de son frère ennemi, P. Bourdieu... Que j'ai toujours considéré comme un habile charlatan à la notorité totalement surfaite.

 Dans cet ouvrage, R. Boudon s'efforce de mettre en évidence le caractère rationnel des processus qui sont à l'origine de l'adhésion aux croyances, que celles-ci soient d'ordre scientifique, ou qu'il s'agisse de croyances normatives (morales). Cette démarche le conduit à contester aussi bien les théories des sentiments moraux qui se réfèrent à l'idée d'une morale naturelle universelle, que celles  qui font de la moralité un système d'illusions érigées en conventions, issues de la subjectivité individuelle.






​Je m'aperçois par ailleurs d'une maladresse de ma part, dans un post précédent relatif à Bloy : j'y signale que Bernanos n'aurait jamais considéré Drumont comme un maître, au contraire de ce qu'il a pu dire de Bloy. Je n'ignore évidemment pas l'hommage que Bernanos a rendu à Drumont dans _La Grande peur des bien-pensants_, mais son admiration ne s'adressait pas à ce qui fait à nos yeux l'essentiel de la postérité de Drumont, à savoir son antisémitisme. Il aimait le pamphlétaire acharné à dénoncer l'hypocrisie de la bourgeoisie conservatrice. Mais le fait est qu'il a connu sur la question de l'antisémitisme une évolution qui n'a été vraiment sensible qu'à partir de 1938. Disons alors que Bernanos a reconnu un temps Drumont comme un maître, jusqu'à ce que son antisémitisme lui fasse horreur.​


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2012)

Aujourd'hui, Bobby conseille aussi :







Dernière nuit à Twisted River, de John Irving

En plein dedans actuellement, pas encore terminé, mais déjà amoureux du bouquin.
Comme d'hab avec Irving, toutes les péripéties sont soigneusement préparées plusieurs chapitres à l'avance, tout est vu au millimètre, mais a l'air purement fortuit et spontané.

"La vie n'est qu'une suite d'accidents", ça se vérifie encore dans cette splendide histoire d'un auteur dont décidément je ne me lasse pas.

Bobby approved. ®


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, Bobby conseille aussi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cela fait des années que je ne lis plus de John Irving parce que, justement, rien ne m'a jamais apparu fortuit, encore moins spontané. J'ai essayé parce qu'on me disait que c'était _trop_ bien et j'en ai lu un bon nombre (ça se lit, c'est certain) mais à partir de _A son of the circus_ j'ai décidé d'arrêter d'être gentil. Depuis, j'en dis du mal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2012)

C'est en effet un point de vue compréhensible.

J'exagère un peu en disant que ça parait spontané, mais justement, la façon dont tout est mis en place en amont pour que chaque péripétie aboutisse, je trouve ça fameux. 
À mon sens, irving est un excellent chef d'orchestre pour ce genre de choses.

Ceci dit, c'est tout à ton honneur de lire d'abord pour pouvoir dire du mal ensuite.  
Ça me rappelle un ami qui détestait Amélie Nothomb et les avait tous lus pour pouvoir la critiquer en connaissance de cause.  

Sinon, un autre gros coup de cur de la fin 2011 : Cotton point, de Pete dexter. 

Une plongée dans l'Amérique sudiste raciste et il me manque un mot en "iste" pour terminer, qui m'a scotché du début à la fin. 
Une vraie ambiance, on y est, on vit avec les personnages, on a peur, on a honte pour eux, bref, en le lisant j'ai eu l'impression de revenir à mes 12 ou 14 ans quand je me tapais des jack london ou des Stephen king en rafale, et que j'avais du mal à dormir après.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2012)

Je ne me souviens plus de l'intrigue mais je me souviens l'avoir beaucoup apprécié à sa sortie (c'était dans une collection de l'Olivier) ainsi qu'un autre de Pete Dexter, Paperboy (même collection).
Dans mon vague souvenir, c'est sombre et plutôt âpre...

PS : pour Irving, j'ai lu jusqu'à ce que je comprenne pourquoi je n'aimais pas ; on peut y voir une forme de masochisme :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2012)

Marrant, paperboy je me souviens avoir aime et en même temps pas tant que ça, mais même avec du recul, je sais pas trop pourquoi.


----------



## Lio70 (9 Juin 2012)

Etant fort occupe professionnellement, quand je lis un bouquin c'est tres souvent en relation avec mon travail par manque de temps. Parfois une biographie. Tres peu de romans ou d'essais depuis que je suis etudiant en fait...

J'ai decide recemment de faire un effort et de me remettre a lire. "La reveuse d'Ostende" d'E.-E. Schmitt. Je le lis un peu le soir pour me distraire, me vider l'esprit avant de dormir et... ca marche! Avec Schmitt, aucun probleme: je finis toujours par m'endormir. 

Il en va differemment de Celine. Quand je voudrais m'arreter et dormir, je n'y arrive pas. Je lis jusque 2 heures du matin et dois me forcer d'arreter. C'est un de mes clients, fan de Celine, qui me reparlait de lui il y a peu, a la suite de quoi je me suis lance dans la lecture de Mort a credit. Quand ce sera fini, je relirai Rigodon et Voyage[...], deja lus il y a quelques annees.

Question en passant: certains d'entre vous ont-ils vu le spectacle de Luchini sur Celine?


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2012)

En mode sérieux _back to basics_, une lecture en parallèle de _Act Up, une histoire_ de Didier Lestrade (journaliste, co-fondateur d'Act Up et Têtu) et _sida web 2.0, regards croisés sur 30 ans d'une pandémie_ du même Lestrade et de Gilles Pialoux (clinicien, chercheur et chef de service maladies infectieuses à l'hôpital Tenon, Paris).
Ces deux lectures se complètent et se font écho à 12 ans d'intervalle, le premier ayant été écrit 1999 et était déjà un regard porté sur les 12 années précédentes, tant au côté humain que sur les faits.
Les deux ouvrages sont aisés à lire, car quasiment chronologiques: chaque année y est d'abord décrite et rappellera sans doute des souvenirs angoissés aux plus anciens ici qui ont vu surgir le fléau et son cortège d'images effrayantes.

Pour le premier, il débute en 1989 à la création d'Act Up Paris (préface de Larry Kramer).
Le second débute en 1981 (préface de Michel Kazatchine) et alterne un bref résumé des faits sociaux, scientifiques, techniques et politiques de l'année décrite, et des interventions de DL et GP sur leur point de vue humain à l'époque et une analyse. 

À l'heure où le sida n'intéresse plus grand monde dans les pays développés, un retour en arrière est salutaire, particulièrement si l'on veut comprendre les enjeux tout autour de notre planète que ce virus implique.

30 ans de pandémie
33 millions de personnes séropositives dont 22,5 millions en Afrique subsaharienne
2,3 millions en Europe
2,6 millions de nouvelles contaminations annuelle (2009)

30 millions de morts en 30 ans.
Soit le même nombre que la grande épidémie de grippe espagnole de 1914-19 ou plus de deux fois la population de Shangaï.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de me (re)faire 7 jours dans le trou du c.l du monde, avec pour seule éléctronique un ipod nano avec 16 gigas de musique dessus. Et au menu, de la lecture en mode 'back to classiques' 

Sur la troisième marche du podium, puisqu'on est en période de J.O :




Jamais relu depuis 40 ans, je le raconte à mon fils. A condition de zapper les longues énumérations scientifico-biologiques (il était payé à la ligne, Jules, ou bien ?), ça se laisse lire et ne manque pas d'interêt. Le style est tout de même daté.

Sur la deuxième marche :




Du Dumas pur jus : de l'aventure, de la cape, de l'épée, une trame historique réelle mais bien malmenée. Et en plus c'est bien écrit. 


Et sur la plus haute marche, j'ai découvert ça :




Non, ce n'est pas un roman de science fiction, c'est un pamphlet sociologique sous couvert de. La claque du mois et le coup de coeur de l'année. C'était l'édition française de 1906. Je ne sais pas si la traduction est fidèle, mais j'ai trouvé ça remarquablement écrit.

Pancol, Levy, Musso, Gavalda et autres, ce n'est pas demain la veille que je vais vous lire. Prenez-en de la graine ou allez vous rhabiller !

MP à ceux qui se reconnaitront : et aussi les tomes 7, 8 et 9, toujours aussi prenants. Dommage pour R., et je croyais être enfin débarrassé de C., mais il semblerait que non.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Septembre 2012)

"Version originale", l'autobiographie d'Henry Chapier, ed. Fayard.

J'apprecie le bonhomme depuis toujours. Et il a eu manifestement une vie tres interessante. Vu que j'habite l'etranger ou l'edition imprimee n'est pas necessairement disponible, je me contente de le-book achete sur l'appstore pour lecture sur iPhone.

Sur YouTube:
Henry Chapier - On n'est pas couché - 26 mai 2012


----------



## Lio70 (22 Octobre 2012)

Alors, personne n'a plus rien lu depuis debut septembre ?


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2012)

Si :
a) Les Mémoires de Guerre de Charles de Gaulle. Plaidoyer _pro domo_ un peu insistant mais tout ceci n'est pas dénué de grandeur et l'époque en demandait, c'est certain.
Entre autres choses, l'intérêt est historique évidemment. Mais aussi comment un homme réussit à éviter le piège de la dictature militaire. D'une certaine manière, CdG aura été à cette époque une sorte de dictateur à la romaine : quelqu'un investi d'un pouvoir quasi-absolu, pour sauver la patrie, puis qui rend le pouvoir au terme échu [chez les Romains c'était pour un an et décidé par les institutions, ici, ça c'est passé un peu différemment, bien sûr...]
b) 14 de Jean Échenoz. Je l'ai lu deux fois parce que ça le mérite : Échenoz écrit peu mais dense. Ce livre-ci est, je trouve, d'une mélancolie tenace.
c) (en cours) Les enfants du capitaine Grant : sympathique et daté (avec les nombreux défauts du XIXe siècle en sa deuxième moitié). Finalement, le suspense, ici, est de savoir si je vais réussir à le lire jusqu'au bout...
d) (en cours) The gathering Storm de Winston Churchill. Histoire d'équilibrer avec la vision française des événements... J'aime bien le style, l'humour. Moins les inserts un peu nombreux qui coupent très souvent la narration.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2012)

La religion

En cours de lecture, roman d'aventure historique. Vraiment très très bien. Fichier ePub caca par contre : caractères trop petits et marge énorme, on peut zoomer pour compenser. J'ai corrigé le fichier css, il n'y avait pas de DRM.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2012)

(suite)
e) "Viviane Élisabeth Fauville" de Julia Deck. Très bon premier roman, bien écrit et maîtrisé. Il est clairement dans le style de la maison et ce style me plaît.
f) (pas tout à fait fini) "La Peur des Barbares : Au-delà du choc des civilisations" de Tzvetan Todorov. Intéressant et énoncé très clair (dans le domaine ce n'est pas si fréquent). Donne de bonnes bases d'argumentation sur le sujet.

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas assez avancé pour en parler.


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La religion
> 
> En cours de lecture, roman d'aventure historique. Vraiment très très bien. Fichier ePub caca par contre : caractères trop petits et marge énorme, on peut zoomer pour compenser. J'ai corrigé le fichier css, il n'y avait pas de DRM.




ouais ouais


----------



## Lio70 (30 Octobre 2012)

"Semmelweis" de Celine. Sa these de doctorat en medecine ayant comme sujet... le Dr Semmelweis. Une "simple" these de medecin et, deja, avant que le medecin devienne l'ecrivain que l'on connait, on y voit sa hargne, son combat, son mode pamphletaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> "Semmelweis" de Celine. Sa these de doctorat en medecine ayant comme sujet... le Dr Semmelweis. Une "simple" these de medecin et, deja, avant que le medecin devienne l'ecrivain que l'on connait, on y voit sa hargne, son combat, son mode pamphlétaire.



 Je l'ai lu il y a une 20aine d'années, j'en garde un très grand souvenir, je n'en dis pas plus, il faut se le procurer...

Prochainement pour moi un livre que j'ai lu à la même époque et que je viens de retrouver grâce à abebooks.fr "MONTOCIEL, RAJAH AUX GRANDES INDES" de Paul Morand.


----------



## Lio70 (25 Novembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> "MONTOCIEL, RAJAH AUX GRANDES INDES" de Paul Morand.


Jamais lu Morand mais, soit dit en passant, un des rares ecrivains qui trouvait grace aux yeux de Celine.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Jamais lu Morand mais, soit dit en passant, un des rares ecrivains qui trouvait grace aux yeux de Celine.


On peut comprendre 

Je viens d'achever "La théorie de l'information" d'Aurélien Bellanger.
Je suis un peu partagé. Je pense que c'est très bien que ce roman français existe. Néanmoins, c'est une littérature que je trouve médiocre voire indigeste (voire indigente).

Je ne lis plus beaucoup de romans, encore moins français, mais il me semble que rares sont ceux qui parlent de notre monde et de la prégnance de la technologie (ici,  numérique), de son ubiquité.
Il y a peut-être Houellebecq à l'occasion mais à part ça, je ne connais pas [ce qui ne veut pas dire que ça n'existe pas mais simplement que je n'en entends pas parler]. J'écarte la SF parce que, en général, ça parle d'un futur hypothétique, pas d'un présent romancé ; sans compter que souvent c'est une littérature assez pauvre (style, argumentation etc.)

Bref, j'ai lu les deux premières parties du roman avec un certain plaisir : les personnages n'ont aucune épaisseur et ne présentent quasiment pas d'intérêt _romanesque_, ils n'existent pas vraiment, mais la narration est fluide et le récit du début de la télématique est amusant. Le côté cours-de-philo n'est pas passionnant ni ne présente grand intérêt mais ça ne gêne pas non plus.

Mais la dernière partie, ça se gâte : il faut bien finir... Et ça finit pas bien : c'est longuet, vaseux, façon SF pas terrible. En clair, la petite plaisanterie dure bien cent pages de trop, le cours-de-philo devient lourdaud aussi. Bref, à la dernière page, j'étais bien content d'en finir et de pouvoir embrayer sur quelque chose de plus substantiel.


----------



## Lio70 (9 Janvier 2013)

Marrant que tu parles de romans francais traitant de technologie. Je viens juste de commencer la lecture des Emiles de Gab la rafale de Gabriel Matzneff.

On retrouve bien la toute la finesse insolente et amusante de Matzneff qui, cette fois aux prises avec internet, exprime sa perplexite face a la maniere dont la technologie, facilitant bien des choses, peut faire perdre a notre civilisation son eclat, meme si comme d'habitude le sujet principal d'un livre de ce cher Gabriel est evidemment lui-meme...


A noter la splendide edition au papier de qualite, la reliure classique constituee de 12 cahiers dont les pages sont encore cousues. De la belle ouvrage. Un "vrai" livre qui merite bien son prix, ou la finesse du contenu n'a d'egale que celle du contenant. De quoi nous rappeler un bref instant l'insignifiance de nos tablettes et smartphones...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> VINGT MILLE LIEUES SOUS LES MERS
> 
> Jamais relu depuis 40 ans, je le raconte à mon fils. A condition de zapper les longues énumérations scientifico-biologiques (il était payé à la ligne, Jules, ou bien ?), ça se laisse lire et ne manque pas d'interêt. Le style est tout de même daté.


Excusez le commentaire un peu hors-sujet mais a propos de longues énumérations scientifico-biologiques, j'ai revu hier soir le film "Le mystere Andromede" (The Andromeda strain), film de science-fiction de Robert Wise (1971). Dans le genre, on est servi, pour les amateurs de loooooooongues scenes d'analyse au microscope et de journees passes en laboratoire aseptise. Ca plonge tellement dedans que cela m'a rappele mon lieu de travail d'il y a 6 ans. Mais j'avoue que le film, malgre cela, etait captivant.


----------



## lapestenoire (17 Janvier 2013)

pareil le roman m'emmerde, j'aime bien le style de certains auteurs comme Céline, Châteaubriant et cetera mais je prefere lire si on parle de literature Russe par exemple Serge de Radonège ou son disciple Épiphane le Sage enfin des trucs écrits par des gens sans dent et qui ne se lavaient pas comme on t'enseigne a l'école.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Janvier 2013)

Les Entretiens de Confucius.

Je les lus aussi, quand j'etais etudiant et peut-etre meme encore lyceen, je ne sais plus exactement. Mais une belle source d'inspiration en tout cas.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2013)

Quelques livres en cours :
a) *Histoire de l'Angleterre* de Bernard Cottret.




C'est plaisamment écrit, avec une certaine ironie, de l'humour et un attachement certain à l'Angleterre.
Dans l'ensemble, c'est assez saignant...

b) *Communication et Information* de Gilbert Simondon.




Recueil de textes (conférences ou cours) traitant donc de la question de l'information. Le genre de livre qui vous muscle le cerveau (mais qui nécessite un peu d'entraînement préalable pour éviter d'avoir trop de courbatures...) Je dois dire que je n'avais jamais vu la communication et l'information sous cet angle et les concepts sont vraiment passionnants (mais je n'en suis qu'au début).
c) *Les savants croient-ils en leurs théories ?* de Jean-Pierre Dupuy.




Sous les dehors plaisants du titre, on a un historique (critique) des sciences cognitives, qui jargone un peu mais pas trop non plus.


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2013)

Hasard : je relis depuis quelques semaines des romans de Vian et paf! Gondry sort en avril l'Écume des Jours.

Un de mes romans préférés (je l'ai lu une bonne dizaine de fois _au minimum_) mais que je n'avais pas rouvert depuis une vingtaine d'années. J'avais relu l'Automne à Pékin et d'autres livres de Vian mais de loin en loin.
Bref : la crainte d'être déçu (ah! les amours de jeunesse).






Hé bien pas du tout. Je le retrouve toujours aussi génial, peau-étique et tous les adjectifs laudateurs que je peux trouver. De plus, comme du temps avait passé, je (re)découvre des images ou des jeux de mots que j'avais oubliés ou carrément ignorés. Une vraie merveille colorée dans un océan de grisaille.

PS : j'ai regardé (sans le son) la bande-annonce du film de Gondry. J'aime bien Audrey Tautou mais elle me paraît un peu pas-assez-jeune pour le rôle de Chloé ; le reste du casting est bien trouvé. Il semble cependant que l'on ne retrouve pas la souris (ce serait dommage).
Pour la bande-son, j'espère que Ellington sera bien là  [il y avait un beau _Solitude_ dans _Be kind, rewind_ !]


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2013)

Ce n'est pas un roman, et pourtant:





Certains thrillers sont moins instructifs !


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2013)

Est-ce que le procédé du _Meurtre de Roger Ackroyd_ est repris ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2013)

Ca m'étonnerait


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un roman, et pourtant:
> 
> 
> Certains thrillers sont moins instructifs !



Le mec il a tout faux et il essaye encore de nanarder tout le monde :rateau: 
Vivement le livre de Cahuzac sur la vraie vérité vraie :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




bompi a dit:


> PS : j'ai regardé (sans le son) la bande-annonce du film de Gondry. J'aime bien Audrey Tautou mais elle me paraît un peu pas-assez-jeune pour le rôle de Chloé ; le reste du casting est bien trouvé. Il semble cependant que l'on ne retrouve pas la souris (ce serait dommage).
> Pour la bande-son, j'espère que Ellington sera bien là  [il y avait un beau _Solitude_ dans _Be kind, rewind_ !]




Moi quand j'ai vu déjà que c'était Gondry qui allait fait ce film j'ai dit aie... il est génial mais c'est un réalisateur de merde, faudrait qu'il reste directeur technique ou un truc comme ça... sinon il met des super maquettes partout, il créer un univers magnifique et il oublie de faire un film et de faire jouer les acteurs, ça donne du coup des films vides, sans âmes. Il en a réussi un, Eternal Sunshine, il devait pas être tout seul sur le coup.

Là quand j'ai vu le casting, j'ai perdu tout espoir... comment on pouvait faire un choix plus banal et cliché ? Au lieu de prendre des acteurs pas ou peu connus qui auraient tout donné pour l'occasion. Bref, il a probablement fait un film d'intéressant, mais à partir d'un chef d'&#339;uvre, du coup c'est forcément un échec.

Tu l'as vu du coup ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2013)

Bin non. J'ai juste relu le livre assez récemment.


----------



## geoffrey (17 Juillet 2013)

Je m'incruste pour présenter un libre que j'ai lu il y a quelque mois et qui m'avait bien scotché, c'est Un livre sans nom d'un auteur anonyme.






C'est un policier qui sent l'alcool, la transpiration et le sang. Un peu de fantastique, et une histoire haletante de bout en bout


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (2 Novembre 2013)

(Je découvre le fil (suis pas encore un habitué du Comptoir))

Alors gros coup de coeur pour *l'ouvrage de Olivier Clément, Sources,* que je lis et relis avec une joie toujours nouvelle depuis 4 ans.

Si vous voulez lire un livre sur ce qu'est l'essence du christianisme, son message profond, Sources est un ouvrage tout à la fois clair et incroyablement subtil et  étonnant.
Olivier Clément éclaire les écrits des Pères de l'Eglise et c'est un véritable trésor qu'il nous donne à comprendre. _Un trésor _c'est d'ailleurs le meilleur mot qui convient à ce livre essentiel.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Novembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> (Je découvre le fil (suis pas encore un habitué du Comptoir))
> 
> Alors gros coup de coeur pour *l'ouvrage de Olivier Clément, Sources,* que je lis et relis avec une joie toujours nouvelle depuis 4 ans.
> 
> ...


Un trésor comparable à celui que l'on trouve dans las caves du Vatican ?

Je suis athée et fier de l'être alors tous ceux qui voudraient me soutirer de l'argent au nom d'une quelconque religion je leur dis AVFE La poignée de gravillons suit


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (2 Novembre 2013)

Vive le sport


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> (Je découvre le fil (suis pas encore un habitué du Comptoir))
> 
> Alors gros coup de coeur pour *l'ouvrage de Olivier Clément, Sources,* que je lis et relis avec une joie toujours nouvelle depuis 4 ans.
> 
> ...


Tout ceci me fait penser que je ne pense pas avoir parlé de *L'Histoire de ma vie* de Giacomo Casanova, dont le tome 1 est paru à La Pléiade et simultanément dans la collection Bouquins (Robert Laffont).
J'ai donc lu ce tome 1 et ai été surpris : je m'attendais à autre chose. Après une petite hésitation, je suis entré dans le récit avec bonheur, déçu en bien, comme on dit.
Le charme de la langue de Casanova et ses italianismes séduisants renforcent une histoire extraordinaire, à la fois triviale et exemplaire, d'un jeune homme pressé et (le plus souvent) inconstant.

Disons que, dans l'absolu, je préfère ces confessions à celles de St Augustin 
Surtout, si les religions m'intéressent, c'est plutôt comme objet historique.

Ceci posé, en attendant les tomes 2 et 3, je suis passé à d'autres sujets, dont une histoire intéressante des *Origines de la France : Quand les historiens racontaient la nation *de Sylvain Venayre.
Son objet est l'étude de la façon de penser et de décrire les origines de la France (en tant que nation, disons) au cours d'un long dix-neuvième siècle qui partirait de 1789 à 1914 (_grosso modo_). C'est vraiment intéressant et d'une lecture aisée. Évidemment, il y a comme une résonance avec certains thèmes vivement débattus ces dernières années.

Le dernier opus de Jean-Philippe Toussaint, *Nue*, est d'une très bonne tenue, toujours un peu proustien (un goût pour la phrase qui s'étire) mais avec des pirouettes (retrouvées, c'est heureux), signes de l'humour pince-sans-rire de l'auteur (quelque chose que j'appellerais l'humour belge, de Magritte à Dominique Abel, un humour qui manque singulièrement à leurs voisins du sud). J'aime beaucoup Jean-Philippe Toussaint.
[et d'ailleurs je suis bien déçu de ne pas trouver ses premiers films, *La Salle de bain* (réalisé par John Lvoff), *Monsieur* et *La Patinoire*).

Dans un autre genre, un livre intéressant aussi, *La Crise de l'art contemporain*, d'Yves Michaud. Si on met de côté quelques piques dont l'auteur aurait pu se passer (mais il faut bien s'amuser un peu, quand l'occasion se présente), l'atout de ce livre est de bien poser la question, qui a passablement animé les vingt dernières années (pas que ces années-là mais c'est la période cernée par l'auteur). L'analyse est pertinente et n'hésite pas à parler de ce qui gêne (à gauche comme à droite ; peu importe, en fait).

En ce moment, j'en suis à finir *À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleur* de l'inépuisable Marcel P. Je me suis décidé à recommencer la lecture de sa Recherche de la première à la dernière ligne [la dernière fois, je m'étais arrêté piteusement à la fin de *Du côté** de chez Swann*]. Je dois dire que les deux cents premières pages m'ont paru très longues (!) mais qu'une fois arrivé aux Verdurin et à un *Amour de Swann* ça devient autrement captivant.
Je retrouve par exemple davantage de Saint Simon que je ne pensais, évidemment dans les portraits parfois très caustiques ou ironiques. Le style, un peu étouffant, fini par être étourdissant.
J'en ai encore pour un petit moment... 
(et la liste de ceux qui attendent est toujours plus longue !)


----------



## soulcatcher (29 Novembre 2013)

alors va falloir que je réfléchisse...j'ai lu quelques livres ces derniers temps, mais la plupart n'était pas extraordinaire. Alors un lvre que j'a trouvé par hasard qui est assez light et qui m'a bien plu c'est "une pièce montée" de Blandine de Callet. En fait cest lors d'un mariage, et on voit la mariage à tour de rôle de la perspective de différents invités. C'était vraiment bien. Sinon, et je pense que c'est assez connu, j'ai lu "le cercle littéraire des amateurs d'épluchures de patates" de Mary Ann Shaffer. C'est aussi pas un livre super profond ou complèxe, mais c'est une histoire qui m'a bien plue et les personnages sont tellement attachants. J'avoue que c'est ma femme qui me l'a filé et j'étais sceptique au début, mais finalement c'est elle qui avait raison. Voilà!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> En ce moment, j'en suis à finir *À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleur* de l'inépuisable Marcel P. Je me suis décidé à recommencer la lecture de sa Recherche de la première à la dernière ligne [la dernière fois, je m'étais arrêté piteusement à la fin de *Du côté** de chez Swann*]. Je dois dire que les deux cents premières pages m'ont paru très longues (!) mais qu'une fois arrivé aux Verdurin et à un *Amour de Swann* ça devient autrement captivant.
> Je retrouve par exemple davantage de Saint Simon que je ne pensais, évidemment dans les portraits parfois très caustiques ou ironiques. Le style, un peu étouffant, fini par être étourdissant.
> J'en ai encore pour un petit moment...



&#9758; _Absconsum quia absurdum_ ​
J'ai lu deux fois la «Recherche» in extenso, de «_Longtemps je me suis couché de bonne heure_» à «_...dans le Temps_».

&#10513;​
La première fois, comme un qui dût traverser en apnée d'interminables couloirs d'eau souterrains, en nageant à force de volonté et en aveugle à travers un milieu liquide pâteux et sans lumière. Jusqu'à ce tome ultime du «Temps Retrouvé», où, soudainement, semblait poindre une _lumière de sens_ promettant une émergence au grand air - 

- lorsque le narrateur, jetant un &#339;il rétrospectif sur le fleuve souterrain de son écriture, se trouve saisi abruptement d'une _révélation_ : c'est comme si le _Temps_, en présentant successivement des facettes multiples des individualités d'_Odette_, de _Swann_, d'_Albertine_, de _Gilberte_..., les avait fait *poser pour son acte d'écriture*, à l'instar de _modèles_ pour un _peintre_, afin qu'il puisse en révéler au jour l'«*Essence*» éternelle.

&#8644;​
Nanti du mode d'emploi de ce '_sens_' qui lui donnait 'direction' et 'propulsion', ma deuxième lecture, dans la foulée, eut cette _vitesse_ exécutive (plus de 200 pages par jour) destinée, par l'accélération du 'film de l'écriture' présentant les 'calques' successifs des profils des personnages, à faire ressortir, lumineuse, leur «*Essence*» invariante promise au jour de l'_Idée_.

La seule «*Essence*» qui ressortit fut le mince «Attribut» qui semblait s'attacher comme une sorte de 'constante comportementale' à chacun de ces «Sujets» : la «*Coquetterie*» d'_Odette_ ou la «*Jalousie*» de _Swann_. 

&#9759;​
Contemporain de _Henri Bergson_, qui foudroya son époque en déclarant que la *singularité* des _individus_ s'exprime purement dans une *durée* accessible à la seule *intuition* - _Marcel_ présuma qu'une *essence platonicienne* pouvait s'invoquer là, en tant que *noyau éternel et immuble* des individualités singulières jetées dans le _Temps_ de l'existence, lequel n'en serait donc qu'une sorte d'«*étirement*» (selon le mot de _St Augustin_).

Mais si, chez _Platon_, l'«*essence*» est accessible à l'_Idée_, c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'une structure logique absolument *générale* (il n'y a pas d'«essence» de l'«_individuel_», mais l'«_individuel_» peut seulement être le «_participant temporel d'une essence_» comme le «Vrai» ou le «Bien») ; et si, chez _Bergson_, il y a un *noyau durable* des singularités, ce dernier n'est en rien une 'essence générique' accessible à la raison, mais un pur 'irrationnel' qui ne se livre qu'à l'«*intuition*».

C'est donc en vain que, dans le «Temps Retrouvé», _Marcel_ convoque une «*essence*» _platonicienne_ dans une «*durée*» _bergsonienne_. Vouloir réduire la singularité d'_Odette_ à l'*essence de la 'Coquetterie'*, c'est volatiliser le 'sujet' : _Odette_, pour la réduire à une *Figure Allégorique* : le simple support de l'*Attribut : 'Jalousie'*. Mais faire d'_Odette_ une *Figure Allégorique de la Jalousie*, c'est l'abolir comme 'sujet' doté d'une *durable singularité*.​
&#8646;​
Un romancier ne peut pas *rendre raison de l'existence*, càd. faire du _Temps_ le mode d'exposition d'une _Idée_. _Marcel_ eût été mieux inspiré de placer la «Recherche» sous le patronage de cette déclaration de _Shakespeare_ : 

«_Life is a Tale, told by an Idiot, full of Sound an Fury, signifying Nothing_».

&#9757;&#65038;​


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2013)

[C'est ce que je préfère, dans Shakespeare : des citations, de courts passages ou maximes, un monologue ou un dialogue incisif ; à part la Tempête, ses pièces me rasent assez vite : trop longues, trop de trop.]

En fait, après un démarrage un peu difficile (je continue de considérer les débuts du roman comme empreints de _sensiblerie_), c'est un peu comme avec le _Rêve dans le Pavillon Rouge_ : environ deux cents pages pour entrer dans le monde de l'auteur pour, ensuite, être captivé. J'avais été plus prompt à réagir avec St-Simon (où, c'est plutôt après la mort de Louis que ça baisse un soupçon d'intensité).

Mais, n'étant pas philosophe pour deux sous, je ne me risque pas dans des analyses bergsoniennes de la Recherche 

Mais ce qui m'étonne à la lecture de Proust, c'est de réaliser à quel point c'est différent de l'image qui nous en est donnée habituellement.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2013)

J'avais oublié de mentionner deux lectures agréables, dans un genre tout autre (encore que, avec Bergson, on soit bien obligé de réviser ses sciences...) :

*La Quadrature du cercle et le nombre Pi* de André Krop.



*Histoire de la théorie des ensembles* de Jean-Pierre Belna.



Les deux ont des qualités semblables, dont la mise en perspective historique des notions qui nous semblent quasi-évidentes (nous voyons le résultat de la formalisation des mathématiques, comme un tout cohérent qui serait sans problèm(atiqu)e interne). Dans les deux cas, les livres sont clairs, précis (c'est heureux) et assez simples à appréhender (pour la théorie des ensembles, c'est un brin plus délicat, car il y a quelques définitions problématiques auxquelles nous ne sommes pas habitués).

Bref, récréatif et instructif.

Une bonne collection.


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2013)

Je conseille à Macomaniac de relire encore une fois "La Recherche". 
La première caractéristique, c'est que chaque lecture est différente. Je ne sais plus qui disait qu'à chaque lecture on ne sautait pas les mêmes passages. En fait on n'est pas obligé de sauter des passages. Mais, c'est vrai, en tous cas pour moi (et je ne suis pas le seul) qu'à chaque lecture, ce sont d'autres facettes sur lesquelles on se focalise.

Pour moi qui aime retourner voir un paysage que j'ai aimé et qui y trouve chaque fois à la fois la même chose et à la fois autre chose, Proust c'est la même chose. Comme un photographe retourne au même endroit parce qu'il sait que la lumière sera autre, je relis Proust régulièrement non seulement pour y retrouver ce que j'y ai déjà trouvé mais aussi parce que je suis sûr d'y trouver d'autres choses que je n'avais pas trouvées la fois d'avant (sans compter celles que j'ai oubliées ).

Et Proust rend assez facilement intelligent (pas moi, faut pas exagérer ) : les bouquins qui parlent de Proust sont rarement inintéressants. Je suis en train de lire "Proust est une fiction" de François Bon et "le dictionnaire amoureux de Marcel Proust" de Enthoven père et fils. Dans les deux cas, et dans des registres très différents, c'est passionnant. Et petite note trop souvent oubliée quand on parle de Proust, dans les deux cas, il y a plein d'humour parce que Proust aussi est plein d'humour. Il y a aussi les cours au Collège de France de Antoine Compagnon qu'on peut télécharger et qui sont superbes (comme ses bouquins).

Et sinon, je vais replonger dans l'original sous peu après une petite suspension de presque 2 mois mais Proust supporte très bien les pauses comme il supporte à peu près n'importe quoi : c'est assez riche pour ça.

Et sinon, je viens de m'acheter un très beau bouquin : "Poèmes" d'Andrée Chedid qui regroupe une bonne part de l'oeuvre poétique de celle qui est aussi la mère de Louis Chedid et la grand-mère de M, mais dont les poèmes m'avaient déjà beaucoup touché il y a une quarantaine d'années à la grande époque de la revue "Poésie 1" dans les années 70, la poésie pour 2 Francs, à l'époque. En tous cas, si vous pensez "Chedid", faites un petit effort, remontez jusqu'à Andrée, ça vaut le voyage.

Un qui me plait bien pour la définition de la poésie :

_Pour le jeune homme épris
Des grenades pour parements

Pour la fille égarée
Une langue de mésange

Pour la veuve
L'écorce d'un tremble

La cerise du loriot
Pour ta prunelle mon enfant

Pour le poète
La soif_


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2014)

_Robert Van Gulik_ - «Le Collier de la Princesse»​
Extraordinaire personnage que ce _Robert Van Gulik_, né sujet hollandais, polyglotte hors pair, amené par ses différents postes d'ambassade à résider un peu partout dans le monde mais surtout en Orient, marié à une aristocrate Chinoise, Consul du Japon en fin de carrière, membre de la confrérie des joueurs de luth chinois qui ne comptait que quatre élus, dessinateur dans le style _Ming_ classique et graveur de planches sur bois, auteur d'études érudites exclusivement consacrées à des sujets marginaux : le luth horizontal chinois, les gibbons, la sexualité dans l'Orient ancien à laquelle il consacra plusieurs ouvrages dont le rarissime : «Erotic Colour Prints of the Ming Period». 

Dans ce dernier ouvrage, _Robert Van Gulik_ se présente comme un amateur favorisé par la chance, qui aurait réussi à acheter chez un antiquaire chinois un manuscrit unique de l'époque _Ming_ comportant une série de planches érotiques gravées - révélant par là que l'art de l'estampe érotique chinoise, dont les seuls documents existants à ce jour relevaient d'époques bien postérieures, avait commencé sous cet ancien Empire. Il s'avère que _Van Gulik_ dessina lui-même de toutes pièces dans le style typique des _Mings_, pour ensuite les graver et les imprimer à la main, les gravures érotiques qu'il fit passer pour des originaux anciens : il est donc, par le truchement de cette formidable _plaisanterie littéraire_ d'un style irréprochable qui aurait ravi _Borjes_ - le _créateur historique_ du_ Canon pictural_ de l'art érotique chinois.

La plus grande notoriété littéraire de _Robert Van Gulik_ est d'avoir écrit 14 romans policiers dans le style chinois de l'entrelacement, situés imaginairement sous les _Tangs_ et dont le héros, le juge-détective _Ti_, est emprunté à une figure historique célèbre de cette période. Ces romans, écrits directement en Anglais, sont illustrés de la main de _Van Gulik_ par des estampes gravées dans le style chinois postérieur des _Mings_ dans lequel il s'était précédemment fait la main en publiant le vrai-faux manuscrit des : «Erotic Colour Prints of the Ming Period».

Ces histoires du _Juge Ti_ de _Van Gulik_ sont pour moi une source de délectation inépuisable et appartiennent à ces livres rares que je ne peux me lasser de retrouver et dont pas une année par conséquent ne passe sans que je les relise.

De toutes ces histoires merveilleuses, «Le Collier de la Princesse» est mon préféré. La souplesse dans l'art de l'entrelacement de l'auteur y atteint pour moi sa perfection. Et comment oublier le personnage de _Maître Calebasse_, un 'double' du _Juge Ti_ en rupture d'office, qui lui déclare à une croisée de chemins : «C'est une fois que nous sommes devenus des coquilles vides, que nous pouvons véritablement aider les autres» ; ou celui de la jeune fille _Fougère_, à laquelle le _Juge Ti_ adresse ces paroles : «Tu ne m'aimes, Fougère, que parce que je te rappelle le temps heureux passé dans la compagnie de ton père»...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> []  il est donc, par le truchement de cette formidable _plaisanterie littéraire_ d'un style irréprochable qui aurait ravi _Borjes _[]​


​​ 
Borges aussi aurait aimé.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

Lue avec grand plaisir, cette autobiographie de Maurice Rosy, sous forme d'entretien illustré,





C'est très réussi.
Pour ceux qui se sont usés les yeux sur le _Dictateur et le Champignon_ ou _Le Réveil de Toar_, cela rappellera de bons souvenirs. Une époque importante du journal Spirou, avec ses mini-récits (rappelons au passage l'édition par Dupuis de mini-récits de Bobo, il y a une paire d'années).
Sa deuxième vie est intéressante aussi, quoiqu'évoquée plus rapidement.
Bref, j'ai dévoré ses histoires et mes enfants ont appris à lire avec Croktou... Rosy, c'est la vie.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2014)

Comment raturer rétrospectivement la faute d'orthographe involontaire qui m'avait fait substituer un faux '_Borjes_' au vrai '_Borges_' (et essuyer au passage  un coup de boule casque de *Cratès* )? D'aucuns se figureront que ce serait en m'appliquant à ne pas faire de faute d'orthographe dans ce petit billet réagissant au message enthousiaste de *bompi* . Las! ce serait croire qu'appliquer les règles (ici orthographiques) possède une vertu du 'bien' capable de contrebalancer, et par suite d'annuler, un péché du 'mal' antérieurement commis, comme le '+' compense le '-'. Mais tel n'est pas le cas, puisque se tenant entre 2 extrêmes à la manière de la 'vertu' aristotélicienne, l'application correcte de la règle vaut toujours '0' - rien de '+' ni rien de '-'. Alors que faire, sinon compenser une faute par '_défaut_d'attention_' antérieure (équivalente à un '-'), par une faute par '_excès_d'intention_' ultérieure (équivalente à un '+') - en quoi _Lénine_ (qui avait appris l'art de «courber le bâton dans l'autre sens» dans l'a gestion compensatrice des passions populaires, comme d'annuler une crainte collective par l'excitation d'un espoir universel) se réjouirait de voir dans le sieur *macomaniac* un émule, quand bien même restreignant son champ politique au domaine du langage...

Je me sens donc obligé pour remettre mon compteur à 'zéro' dans ce fil, c'est-à-dire le ramener à la quiète neutralité de la règle, d'exagérer intentionnellement dans le 'faux orthographique' en transformant «Rosy c'est la vie» en «Rrose Sélavy», parce qu'après m'être rendu coupable d'un '_faux_faux_' (-1), voici un '_vrai_faux_' (+1) dont _Marcel Duchamp_ m'offre le 'ready-made' farceur. «_Monsieur_Choc_» - c'était donc «_Elle_» ôté le casque de l'anonymat...


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

Ah là là.... Mon cher, tu casses le charme... 

En mettant deux fois le titre (une première fois avec l'image, la seconde en le répétant en fin de post) je souhaitais le souligner subtilement (?) tout en résistant à l'attrait de la pédanterie _ready-made_, espérant que ça titille les lecteurs éventuels.

Tant pis. Cela ne m'empêchera pas de relire ce soir le superbe _"La Villa du Long-Cri"_ (un sommet).


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2014)

Jean-Claude Pirotte vient de mourir.

Je venais précisément de commencer il y a quelques jours à lire un livre de lui "une adolescence en Gueldre", un de plus. J'y retrouvais tout ce qui fait le charme de Pirotte, une écriture fluide filant un tissu dans lequel on se sent bien, où la nostalgie presque toujours présente serre souvent le coeur mais lui tient chaud, où les errances douloureuses ne sont pas que des errances douloureuses. Sa vie aussi est un roman, couleur de vin et d'errance. Mais son oeuvre m'a toujours apporté beaucoup. Pirotte, un condensé d'humanité.

Un de ses livres : "Sarah, feuille morte" est de mes plus forts et persistants coups de coeur littéraires. Je l'ai acheté lorsqu'il est sorti (en 1989 d'après le net) après l'avoir feuilleté et être tout de suite entré en amitié avec les phrases qui y coulaient. Depuis, Pirotte fait partie de mon panthéon littéraire, de ces auteurs auxquels je pense soudainement comme à des amis de toujours.


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2014)

[Quelques jours plus tard...]
Un peu de fantaisie sans prétention _mais_ délicieusement loufoque et datée,




les débuts de l'infortuné Bobo, "moche comme un pou" et roi de l'évasion qui ne s'évade jamais.
Le veinard ne connaît pas la surpopulation carcérale. Mais sa cellule ressemble d'assez prêt à celle d'un moine.

Sympathique voire mieux que ça.


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2014)

Alors qu'on parle à foison
- des livres les plus vendus de l'année passée ou à venir : Levy, Musso, Zemmour, Trierweler j'en passe et des guère mieux ;
- du prix nobel de Modiano :j'aime beaucoup le personnage, un vrai écrivain, un peu moins ses livres mêmes s'ils sont cent coudées au-dessus des précités ;
- des bouquins à venir sur Yosemite

Un petit mot pour rappeler que la grande nouvelle du jeudi 9 octobre n'était pas le nobel mais la sorite d'un inédit de Julien Gracq : "Les Terres du Couchant".

Il y a bien des années (la plupart ici n'étaient pas nés  ) j'avais acheté "la Presqu'île", un livre de Gracq contenant 3 textes : "la presqu'île", une courte nouvelle ; "le roi Cophetua", une nouvelle un peu plus longue dont André Delvaux a tiré le très beau film "Rendez-vous à Bray" et un court texte d'une vingtaine de pages "la Route".

Ce dernier texte m'avait fasciné et savoir que c'était la trace d'un roman que Gracq avait laissé tomber m'avait donné un de mes grands regrets de lecteur. J'étais parti sur cette route dans un monde non situé dans le temps ni dans l'espace pour un voyage que j'aurais voulu durer bien plus longtemps que cette vingtaine de pages.

Aussi quand j'ai appris l'an dernier ou celui d'avant que le roman d'où était extrait "la route" était en fait un texte presque fini même si Gracq n'avait pas voulu le publier de son vivant, et que ce texte serait finalement publié (il n'avait pas souhaité empêcher ou retarder comme c'est le cas pour d'autres textes, cette publication posthume), j'ai eu un de ces petits moments de bonheur qui sont le sel de l'existence. Et bien sûr, en fin de semaine dernière, j'ai eu le livre.

Je ne l'ai pas encore fini (c'est la période des concerts jazzèbre à Perpignan et jai déjà des journées plus que chargées ) mais c'est encore plus jubilatoire que ce que j'espérais.

Même s'il y a là une guerre en arrière-plan (pour l'instant) qui se rapproche, il ne faut pas aller y chercher un livre d'aventures, un livre à suspense.

Il faut s'immerger dans une langue qui, par comparaison, rend terne une bonne partie de la littérature actuelle (même si j'y trouve aussi mon bonheur). Chaque phrase est un plat à déguster et une découverte. Souvent au milieu d'une phrase, d'habitude, l'esprit reconstitue par avance la fin plausible. Ici, c'est un maquis ou chaque mot en cache un autre. On voyage, non pas seulement dans un pays imaginaire mais dans la langue française.

Bien sûr tout le monde n'aimera pas mais si vous voulez avoir une idée de ce qu'est une haute idée de la littérature, allez voir derrière la couverture grise des éditions José Corti "les Terres du Couchant".


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2014)

Par hasard, cet été, je suis tombé sur le recueil de texte "Seeing Stars" de Simon Armitage :


Ce sont de courts textes (de la poésie en prose, de fait) assez aisés à lire, un peu étranges (on pense à l'ambiance de courts textes de Buzzatti ou Brown) et qui m'ont captivé.

Du coup, j'ai aussi lu sa version de l'Odyssée :


qui m'a pour le coup emballé.
Il réussit le tour de force d'être lisible, proche de l'histoire mais aussi dynamique et un brin plus _pop_. Quelques archaïsmes et licences poétiques et un sens du rythme épatant.
Il écrit semble-t-il assez souvent pour la radio (et c'est le cas ici) et il s'autorise une liberté de ton et de mouvement qui emporte le morceau.

Bref, je me suis régalé.


----------



## Romuald (29 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En ce moment, j'en suis à finir *À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleur* de l'inépuisable Marcel P. Je me suis décidé à recommencer la lecture de sa Recherche de la première à la dernière ligne [la dernière fois, je m'étais arrêté piteusement à la fin de *Du côté** de chez Swann*]. Je dois dire que les deux cents premières pages m'ont paru très longues (!) mais qu'une fois arrivé aux Verdurin et à un *Amour de Swann* ça devient autrement captivant.
> Je retrouve par exemple davantage de Saint Simon que je ne pensais, évidemment dans les portraits parfois très caustiques ou ironiques. Le style, un peu étouffant, fini par être étourdissant.
> J'en ai encore pour un petit moment...


Tu l'as fini, depuis un an ? 
J'ai commencé cet été, et je m'accroche, je dois en être à la page 50 du 'côté'. Et tu dis que ça démarre au bout de 200... Cela dit pour l'instant je ne cherche plus à m'interesser à l'histoire mais me laisse bercer par le rythme de l'écriture, et la, il faut avouer que ça le fait. Et ça me détend de la lecture en parallèle de 'La science et l'hypothèse' de Poincaré :casse:


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2014)

Poincaré, c'est tentant. 

Oui, je l'ai fini il y a quelques mois et j'en suis resté perplexe. Disons que j'ai trouvé l'ensemble trop long mais que j'ai (déjà) envie de le relire... Il faut dire que les derniers volumes m'ont plus accroché que les précedents, donc j'étais dans une certaine dynamique.

C'est aussi un roman dont les personnages ne me sont pas sympathiques (je n'en vois pas un seul pour lequel j'en aurais) voire me sont carrément antipathiques. Les thèmes eux-mêmes ne m'intéressent pas forcément beaucoup plus (sinon ce qui peut se rapporter au temps).
Mais la prose est magnifique et réussit à tout emporter.

Nul doute que l'on est récompensé de sa lecture. Mais, dans la catégorie "livre important du XXe siècle", ce ne sera pas mon premier choix.

J'ai aussi un grand souvenir du "Rêve dans le pavillon rouge" de Cao Xuequin : ceux qui auront lu la Recherche pourront lire ce petit opuscule avec plaisir.


----------



## Luc G (30 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Et tu dis que ça démarre au bout de 200...  :casse:



En fait, de l'expérience que j'en ai avec d'autres lecteurs de Proust, il y a effectivement assez souvent une phase d'échauffement nécessaire avec Proust (même si ça n'a pas été mon cas, j'avais accroché dès les premières pages). Ce n'est pas forcément la page 200, pour certains, c'est avant, pour d'autres après mais il y a souvent un seuil au-delà duquel les gens rentrent et n'arrêtent plus 

J'avais réattaqué la lecture l'an dernier. Je me suis arrêté pour l'instant au milieu en gros car j'avais vraiment trop de nouveaux bouquins à lire mais j'espère reprendre cet hiver. De toutes façons, ça doit faire 40 ans que je le lis et relis 

Par rapport à ce que dit Bompi, un point qui m'a toujours semblé intéressant chez Proust et souligné d'ailleurs dans je ne sais plus quel bouquin sur lui : à chaque lecture, on n'accroche pas forcément sur les mêmes choses, ce qui fait qu'une relecture de Proust est toujours, pour moi, essentiellement la lecture d'un nouveau livre  (et je dois en être à la 12ème si je ne m'abuse).

Et contrairement à Bompi, les personnages sont pour moi attachants : ils ne sont pas complètement sympathiques mais pas non plus complètement antipathiques, ils y gagnent en réalité de mon point de vue (même si ce n'est pas ça l'essentiel). Proust insiste sur le fait qu'il (enfin le narrateur) les voit différemment suivant les périodes mais même indépendamment du temps, ils ont généralement une complexité.

Sinon, Armitage, ça me tente de regarder.
Pour Poincaré, j'ai lu la science et l'hypohtèse mais j'ai un peu oublié Ça m'avait intéressé mais l'écriture me gênait un peu mais ça valait le coup.

Ça me fait penser à un bouquin fabuleux (enfin je l'avais trouvé comme ça quand je l'ai lu il y a bien des lustres) sur les maths : le bouquin de Jacques Hadamard : "Essai sur la psychologie de l'invention dans le domaine mathématique" qui essayait de comprendre comment fonctionnait l'intuition mathématique au moins la sienne.


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2014)

Peut-être qu'à la cinquième lecture, j'aurai de la tendresse pour la Verdurin, mais j'en doute un peu. 
En fait, ce qui est difficile à restituer est ce sentiment d'agacement et de fascination mêlés ; pour moi, c'est surtout pour les phases d'amour jaloux (de Swann, du narrateur) que j'avais envie de balancer le livre : c'est toute la question de la répétition, toujours semblable, jamais identique. Donc parfois fatigante, parfois stimulante.

C'est un peu comme en musique : en classique, je n'aime que très rarement les variations, qui, au mieux m'ennuient, au pire m'horripilent ; tandis que je peux écouter le même standard de jazz des dizaines de fois d'affilée... J'aime la précision chirurgicale de Boulez qui dirige Varèse et l'ornementation richissime de pièces de luth du grand siècle espagnol.

Eh bien avec le petit Marcel, c'est pareil : il sait ornementer mais il sait _aussi_ écrire serré. Donc je n'ai cessé de passer par des phases d'immersion et d'autres de quasi-rejet.

Et puis, il y a des moments où l'on aimerait dire à Swann : vire-la, cette odieuse Odette, bon sang ! 

Reste que, bien qu'inachevés ou, disons, pas encore dans un état définitif, les deux derniers volumes sont sublimes (enfin, pour moi). Alors que, au début, les histoires de buisson d'aubépine...

Je retourne à Wittgenstein que j'essaye (en vain) soit de comprendre (le Tractatus), soit de lui trouver le moindre intérêt (le reste).

PS : Pour Armitage, j'ai mis les livres anglais parce que, malheureusement, ce n'est pas traduit.


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2016)

Récemment ont été réédités les *Souvenirs d'une ambassade à Berlin* d'*André François Poncet*.




Le style est fluide et élégant et le tableau de l'Allemagne, de la France politique et aussi un peu de l'Italie, dans ces années 30, est captivant. Le thème est bien sûr passionnant en soi mais, surtout, l'analyse de l'auteur est fine et pertinente. Bref, c'est une excellente lecture.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2016)

Un roman russe dont j'avais beaucoup entendu parler, en bien, *Oblomov* de Ivan Gontcharov :


Cela faisait un moment que je n'avais pris autant de plaisir à lire un roman (si je mets de côté quelques rares romans contemporains). Finesse, humour, intelligence, subtilité ; l'auteur aime ses personnages. Bref, un régal.
Je ne parle pas le russe donc je ne saurais dire si la traduction est fidèle ou pas mais, côté français, elle est superbe, très fluide et élégante.
Décidément, un bonheur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


>



la tronche du type à gauche me dit bien quelque chose mais impossible de me souvenir de qui c'est exactement.


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2016)

@bompi : selon ouiquipedia la version Folio est tronquée, pas la version livre de poche.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> @bompi : selon ouiquipedia la version Folio est tronquée, pas la version livre de poche.


C'est bien précisé dans l'introduction mais pas aussi vigoureusement que dans la page ouikipedia. Il ne me reste plus qu'à le lire en russe (mais ce ne pourra pas être avant une vingtaine d'années d'efforts soutenus) ou à le relire dans le Livre de Poche...
Quand je l'ai acheté, seule l'édition Folio était disponible rapidement. Ou alors l'édition Bouquins, avec d'autres oeuvres de l'auteur. Après quelques hésitations et considérations sur le poids de ma sacoche, l'état de mon dos ainsi que la laideur de la couverture du _Bouquins_, j'ai opté pour Folio.


Le Chardon a dit:


> la tronche du type à gauche me dit bien quelque chose mais impossible de me souvenir de qui c'est exactement.


Charles Spencer Chaplin, peut-être ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2016)

J'ai commencé ceci :




Plus de 800 pages écrites très petit. 

Et pourtant, avec Peter Brown, c'est toujours aussi passionnant. Un des derniers grands historiens encore en activité.


P.S. : le mec sur la photo précédemment citée est un artiste peintre autrichien du début et milieu XXe. Il pose vraisemblablement devant quelques unes de ses toiles.


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2016)

Voilà qui a l'air fort intéressant ; 800 pages, il va me falloir un soupçon de ténacité !

Un petit opuscule qui permet de réfléchir à la manière que l'on a de valider des tests scientifiques : *Heinrich Hertz *_*L'administration de la preuve*_ de *Michel Atten* et *Dominique Pestre*. Le livre revient sur des expériences de physique datant du XIXe siècle (captivantes, je trouve) et leur accueil par divers scientifiques dans divers pays, la réexécution des tests, comment on admet, ou non, les hypothèses et leur preuve, comment l'expérience peut etre utilisée tout autre chose que son hypothèse initiale etc.
La réflexion vaut aussi pour bien d'autres sciences [_in fine_ cette expérience est assez simple ; on n'ose imaginer ce que ça peut donner sur des _systèmes_ très complexes comme en économie...] Bref, c'est court mais stimulant, surtout cela enjoint de rester mesuré dans ses adhésions.


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2016)

C'est marrant, je suis aussi en train de lire Oblomov !
Comme souvent, je lis pas mal de bouquins à la fois, plus le festival Jazzèbre il y a peu : je le lis un peu en feuilleton depuis déjà 2 mois mais je confirme, c'est un excellent bouquin. Evidemment c'est plus long que le Bartleby de Melville avec lequel il partage certaines idées mais pas toutes.

J'en profite pour citer un grand petit livre : "La scie patriotique" de Nicole Caligaris, une vraie découverte pour moi. Une vision de la guerre épurée jusqu'à l'os : c'est dur mais ça reste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> @hb222222… la responsabilité d'une politique expansionniste de l'énergie qui nous a fait, entre autres, enculer les arabes pendant tout le XX° siècle, soutenir des régimes totalitaires tant qu'ils nous mettaient à dispo le business de l'énergie, le bordel qu'on y a foutu suite au bordel qu'on avait fait chez nous pendant la seconde guerre mondiale etc ...



Puisque les problèmes d'énergie semblent te passionner, je ne peux que te conseiller la lecture de l'ouvrage suivant :





​Un vrai thriller relatant des faits que le monde politique cherche à dissimuler !

Tu devrais te régaler !


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2017)

Un excellent roman de *Amos Oz*, Judas.


Une situation complexe et un roman qui n'impose aucun choix, aucune solution, magnifiquement traduit.

Dans notre monde toujours plus déroutant, nous sommes protégés par les *Praticiens de l'Infernal* :


Merci, Pierre la Police.
Au passage, on ne peut que saluer de nouveau le beau travail des Éditions Cornélius.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Septembre 2017)

Pas un coup de coeur, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé cette lettre terrible que François Truffaut a adressé à Jean-Luc Godard en 1973, dépeint dans ces lignes cinglantes comme un Narcisse orgueilleux, hypocrite, inconséquent, un homme franchement méprisable.
C'est aussi le portrait que l'on pourrait faire de bien des écrivains et "artistes".
http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/nicolas-bersihand/lettre-de-truffaut-a-godard_b_4728982.html


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2017)

C'est une lettre intéressante pour l'histoire du cinéma néanmoins je n'aime pas sa présentation.

Déjà ça part mal : "le gentil et doux François Truffaut"

Quelle absurdité ! Truffaut n'était ni spécialement gentil ni spécialement doux, surtout quand il s'agissait de cinéma. Dans ses années "Cahiers du cinéma" c'était un ayatollah. Violent souvent. Haineux parfois. Sans pitié pour ses aînés.

Ce texte, bien tourné au demeurant, est un règlement de compte avec des allusions à des événements précis qu'il faudrait connaître en détail pour se faire son avis.

L'intérêt de publier cette lettre comme cela, coupée de son contexte, politique notamment, et de toute explications ? Je ne vois pas vraiment. Insulter Godard via Truffaut interposé ?

D'ailleurs : "(…) j'ai toujours détesté les brouilles entre écrivains ou peintres, règlements de comptes douteux par l'intermédiaire du papier journal (…)".

C'est le privé, l'intime qu'on met ici sur la place publique. Clairement, ce texte n'était pas appelé à être publié.

Le procédé est d'autant plus douteux qu'un des protagonistes est mort et qu'on le fait parler contre l'autre, toujours vivant mais qui ne répondra pas. Et pour cause, il est vaincu d'avance, les rôles ont été distribué dès départ et définit qui était le "gentil", le "doux". Godard, c'est la "merde". 

J'ai toujours aimé le cinéma de Truffaut, j'aime encore le cinéma de Godard. Truffaut est mort et quand je me repasse un de ses films, je vois pourquoi il me manque et pourquoi il ne sera jamais remplacé. Godard respire encore. Le jour où il partira, il me manquera pareillement, pour d'autres raisons. Leurs œuvres sont au-dessus de tout cela.


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2018)

IL y a quelque temps, je vantais les mérites des *Praticiens de l'Infernal* de l'excellent Pierre la Police.

Dans le même genre, je recommande les oeuvres complètes de Fletcher Hanks, parues chez Acte Sud / L'an 2.


Ce sont des comics du début des comics, publiés entre 1939 et 1941, réalisés par un type un peu spécial. À la différence de Pierre la Police, l'extravagance et l'absurde sont dépourvus de tout second degré et, à force de laideur et de ringardise, c'en devient carrément poétique. On pense forcément à Ed Wood en lisant ces planches...

Très belle édition. Je trouve simplement que la traduction de la préface est un peu moyenne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2018)

Éric Naulleau : « Christine Angot, c'est comme une langue étrangère » 

Il fait partie des rares critiques littéraires de gauche qui soient supportables...


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2018)

osef.
A moins que tu ne sois Eric Naulleau.
Parce que ce fil est fait pour donner son avis sur un ou plusieurs bouquins qu'on a lu, et non l'avis d'un autre sur un auteur en général, encore moins son avis sur un critique en particulier.


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> osef


Le pauvre a été banni tellement longtemps des _actus amusantes ou pas_ qu'il a encore de vieux réflexes…


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Éric Naulleau : « Christine Angot, c'est comme une langue étrangère »
> 
> Il fait partie des rares critiques littéraires de gauche qui soient supportables...


Time, veux-tu bien arrêter de faire du bruit devant le poste internet de la bibliothèque !? 
Va poster tes histoires de Christine dans le bon sujet. Merci !


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2018)

*Native American Testimony: A Chronicle of Indian-White Relations from Prophecy to the Present, 1492-2000*
Peter Nabokov




Un super livre qui retrace l'histoire des amérindiens depuis les prémonitions de l'arrivée de l'homme blanc aux temps modernes.
J'ai lu ça super rapidement jusqu'au début du siècle, puis un peu moins vite par la suite (plus moderne et un peu mieux connu).

C'est un panaché du point de vue de différentes tribus, d'Est à l'Ouest et du Nord au Sud (Séminole, Lakota, Pueblo, etc.)
C'est aussi intéressant de voir la mentalité complètement différente des amérindiens : pourquoi posséder quelque chose (un cheptel, un terrain) alors que la nature met tout à disposition. Idem sur la gestion des resources.

Acheté au trading post à la sortie de Little Bighorn Battlefield NM.


----------



## Iguana7 (30 Octobre 2018)

Certains ont réussi à se passer du papier pour ne lire que sur tablette par exemple ? Je suis en pleine réflexion à ce sujet...


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2018)

J'ai un double usage, pour les livres comme les BD : téléphone (assez large), ou liseuse simple, et papier.
Car tout n'est pas numérisé et surtout, tout n'est pas pratique à lire en numérique non plus.

En général, je lis en anglais en numérique (moins cher).
Les livres un peu touffus (notes, notices, préfaces etc.), c'est sur papier (plus pratique).

Le papier a tout de même ma préférence. Mais pour des raisons de poids (dos fragile), je me déplace plutôt avec du numérique que du papier.

Mais ce n'est pas trop le thème du fil.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2019)

“Soumission” de Houellebecq bientôt au petit écran


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> “Soumission” de Houellebecq bientôt au petit écran



Bah! Encore un remake. Je le vois tous les jours dans les journaux TV et en feuilleton dans la presse "de références".


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2019)

Sinon, j'ai lu ceci dernièrement :






Les Stones en prennent pour leur grade. Les anecdotes concernant la tribu du Dead sont souvent cocasses. On y apprend tout ce que le film ne montre pas et surtout que la cupidité fut le principal moteur de cette tragédie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2019)

Bouquin passionnant :




​où l'on découvre ce qu'était la prétendue dictature ayant précédé la prise de pouvoir de Castro...

... avec une réelle dictature encore à l'œuvre !

Cela permet de mesurer l'étendue de la ,propagande faite à ce sujet, propagande encore en usage dans la sphère politique de gauche française (D. Mitterand , Lang, Hollande, Royal, Mélanchon...).
La liste des visiteurs discrets des français à Cuba n'est pas prête d'être révélée...


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2019)

​Bouquin terminé hier : très bonne analyse du caractère du bonhomme !

#2246 Interview de l'auteur édifiante elle aussi !


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2019)

Il y a un fil sur la musique, les morts, le vroum vroum, mais je ne trouve pas de fil sur la lecture, ou alors j'ai mal cherché, ou il est tombé aux oubliettes. Donc je me lance. Si je me suis trompé, merci au premier modérateur qui passe de rectifier.

Je viens de lire Alamut, de Vladimir Bartol, auteur Slovène (Libretto), publié en 1938. A partir d'une légende iranienne du 12 ème sciècle (les hashishins, le "Vieux de la Montagne") le récit présage le terrorisme moderne.

Je suis en train de lire "L'œil de la nuit", de Pierre Péju (Gallimard).


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2019)

Je veux pas dire, mais il n'y a pas grand monde qui a l'air de lire chez les utilisateurs de macg. 
Que des geeks, que des mecs en train de twitter sur leurs iPhones ?

Peut-être pour @Moonwalker , en tout cas à lire absolument, mais ce n'est pas vraiment de la littérature, "L'archipel français" de Jérôme Fourquet, au Seuil. Pour comprendre ce qui nous arrive, et va nous arriver.


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Je veux pas dire, mais il n'y a pas grand monde qui a l'air de lire chez les utilisateurs de macg.


Si, si il y a. Je dois avoir 3 ou 4 bouquins en cours - vive la liseuse !, des romans noirs, de la SF, de l'histoire ou de la vulgarisation scientifique. Et de ce dont on parle ici, je n'accroche définitivement pas au roman, quant aux analyses économiques ou politiques ça ne m'intéresse guère, elles cherchent souvent plus à convaincre d'un point de vue qu'à expliquer les tenants et aboutissants afin que le lecteur puisse se forger sa propre opinion. La aussi j'ai abandonné.
Donc en ce moment je donne dans 
le glauque : le grand nulle part, James Ellroy. Bien poisseux, sans illusion, personne de récupérable, et je pense pas trop bien traduit, mais c'est un avis tout personnel. La suite du Dahlia noir, déjà bien glauque, et avant L.A Confidential et White Jazz. Si les deux derniers sont du même tonneau je vais prévoir le remontant à portée de main. Content de ne pas avoir vécu le Maccarthysme je suis.

le rigolo : les annales du disque monde, Terry Pratchett (j'en ai pour un moment). Un style adapté à une imagination débordante, et pour le coup je pense très bien traduit.

le costaud : L'unité de la physique, Etienne Klein. Faut s'accrocher, c'est plus de la philo que de la physi. 

un (gros) essai : JRR Tolkien auteur du siècle, T.A Shiffey. Passionnant, et fait découvrir autre chose que le hobbit (qu'il remet à sa place de conte pour enfant) et le seigneur des anneaux. Aurait pu s'intituler 'Tolkien, un univers à lui tout seul'

J'ai, provisoirement ou définitivement, je ne sais pas encore, laché Les piliers de la terre de Ken Follet. 

Terminés rcemment :
Hypérion, Dan Simmons. Superbe SF, originale, et surtout sans explication initiale ou en cours de lecture. L'auteur vous parle de trucs et de machins, c'est à vous de découvrir comment tout s'articule : les objets, les gens, les clans, les religions, la politique, etc. Et maintenant il faut que j'attaque la suite, deuxième pavé, La chute d'Hypérion.
17 équations qui ont changé le monde, Ian stewart. Du théorème de Thalès à la théorie de l'information. A la fin on a tout compris, mais aussi oublié le début...
Mon grand mécano quantique, Julien Bobroff. Avant le LHC, ou comment de grandes découvertes ont été le fruit du hasard, de l'obstination, de la chance, du génie ou de bouts de ficelle.

Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'mets quand même ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Hypérion, Dan Simmons. Superbe SF, originale, et surtout sans explication initiale ou en cours de lecture. L'auteur vous parle de trucs et de machins, c'est à vous de découvrir comment tout s'articule : les objets, les gens, les clans, les religions, la politique, etc. Et maintenant il faut que j'attaque la suite, deuxième pavé, La chute d'Hypérion.



Et la suite : _Les voyages d'Endymion_, c'est-à-dire _Endymio_n et _L'éveil d'Endémion_

Accroches-toi. 

Autre chefs d'œuvre de Dan Simmons : _Ilium_ et _Olympos_. C'est un peu _L'illiade_ et _l'Odyssée_ qui rencontrent _La tempête_ de Shakespeare, mais pas que, loin de là.




Romuald a dit:


> le rigolo : les annales du disque monde, Terry Pratchett (j'en ai pour un moment). Un style adapté à une imagination débordante, et pour le coup je pense très bien traduit.



Rincevent, La Mort, Mémé Ciredutemps, Nounou Ogg, l'Université de l'Invisible, Ank-Morpok et le Patricien. T'en a pour longtemps effectivement mais ce n'est que du bon temps. J'ai tout, et je n'ai pas encore tout lu. C'est dire.


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2019)

Jérôme Fourquet t'explique les tenants et les aboutissants au moyens d'enquêtes très fines.

James Ellroy, j'ai déjà donné. C'est bon, mais au bout de quelques romans, ça devient toujours la même chose, il vaut mieux s'arrêter. Dan Simmons j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un peu pareil, dans un autre genre. Je suis passé à autre chose.

Dans le domaine de la SF, mais plutôt de l'anticipation quasiment réaliste, j'ai aimé Liu Cixin, la trilogie "Le problème à trois corps", "La forêt sombre" (parus en poche), "La mort immortelle" (j'attends qu'il paraisse en poche ...).


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Dan Simmons j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un peu pareil, dans un autre genre.



Tu dois parler du style, parce que le cycle Hypérion/Endymion et Ilium/Olympos n'ont pas grand chose à voir. Si tu ajoutes _L'échiquier du mal_, _Terreur_ ou _L'épée de Darwin_, on est totalement dans autre chose. Il est vrai qu'à force de lire un auteur on en arrive à décoder certaines ficelles, certaines "manières de", et on est moins surpris.


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2019)

Lectures du temps présent :

"Retour à Lemberg" de Ph. Sands : une recherche sur les inventeurs des notions juridiques respectives de "génocide" (Raphael Lemkin) et de "crime contre l'humanité" (Hersch Lauterpacht) ainsi que sur le grand-père maternel de l'auteur ; le barycentre en sera la ville de Lemberg/Lviv/...
"Les Crises d'Orient" d'Henry Laurens : on part d'assez loin dans le temps pour (tenter de) mieux comprendre le proche- et le moyen-orient d'aujourd'hui.
"L'ancien testament" (collection Que Sais-Je) de l'excellent Thomas Römer : petit précis lisible, clair et bien écrit, comme toujours avec cet excellent exégète.
des poèmes de Raymond Queneau (pris au hasard).
de loin en loin, les "Lais du Moyen-Âge", parce que j'aime ça.
"Histoire des sciences et des savoirs" T.1 : pas entièrement convaincu par certaines contributions mais c'est de toute façon intéressant.
"Le pays disparu" de Nicolas Offenstadt : de "l'Urbex", qui ne me convainc là encore que partiellement ; toutefois, le pays disparu (la RDA) est particulièrement intriguant ; au passage : on peut regarder les séries Deutschland 83 et Deutschland 86 dont les intrigues tragicomiques mêlent espions de la DDR (RDA) et de la BRD (RFA).
À venir, un prochain roman de Jean Échenoz (le 3 janvier) et une (re)lecture de Georges Duby.


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2020)

Le western (film ou roman) est souvent considéré comme un genre secondaire.
Ayant une épouse fan de westerns (films au départ), je suis devenu moi aussi un accro.
"La rivière sans retour" est pour moi un grand film, où Robert Mitchum et Marilyn Monroe ont eu de très beaux rôles.
Récemment, plusieurs éditeurs (Babel, Gallmeister) ont réédité des classiques du genre. Je viens de lire en particulier:







De la vraie littérature.


----------



## Orphanis (4 Janvier 2020)

Erreur de topic. Désolé.


----------



## boninmi (15 Mars 2020)

Une découverte: Olga Tokarczuk, prix Nobel.
Un livre qui ne ressemble à rien d'autre.


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2020)

Bon alors, on ne lit plus chez macg!? C'est ici que je venais trouver de bonnes idees de lecture...


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2020)

Voilà:


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2020)

Le livre que je viens de commencer : *L'Or de Paris*, de *Rifa'a Rafi al-Tahtawi *:




Un jeune imam égyptien accompagne une mission envoyée en France par le pacha d'Égypte, pour s'enquérir des différentes activités des "Francs". La mission durera cinq ans (1826-1831) et l'imam raconte cette mission. Ça a l'air plus qu'intéressant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2020)

​Écouté un entretien (_Europe 1_)avec l'auteur avec la participation d'un des personnages.
On y apprend que l'internet a été conçu en France - réseau Cyclades (réseau) - et que ce projet a été abandonné sur intervention d'Ambroise Roux (CGE) qui ne voulait qu'on marche sur ses plate-bandes industrielles...

Je vais me régaler !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 190201
> ​Écouté un entretien (_Europe 1_)avec l'auteur avec la participation d'un des personnages.
> On y apprend que l'internet a été conçu en France - réseau Cyclades (réseau) - et que ce projet a été abandonné sur intervention d'Ambroise Roux (CGE) qui ne voulait qu'on marche sur ses plate-bandes industrielles...
> 
> Je vais me régaler !



C'est un ROMAN. Donc on n'y apprend rien. C'est de la fiction.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est un ROMAN. Donc on n'y apprend rien. C'est de la fiction.



Dommage que tu n'ai pas suivi les liens proposés, ni que tu n'ai pas lu avec plus d'attention : "_Écouté un entretien (Europe 1)avec l'auteur avec la participation d'un des personnages_"


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'ai pas suivi les liens proposés, ni que tu n'ai pas lu avec plus d'attention : "_Écouté un entretien (Europe 1)avec l'auteur avec la participation d'un des personnages_"


Ben justement, j'ai suivi les liens. L'article sur Cyclades est très détaillé (avantages, inconvénients, limites). L'article sur Ambroise Roux explique qu'il a beaucoup sur-vendu son influence dans les sphères politiques et que Cyclades n'était du point de vue CGE qu'un projet obscur parmi bien d'autres.

Cyclades a été  abandonné en 1978 au profit de Transpac, le futur Minitel, poussé par la Direction Générale des Télécommunications, sous la présidence de VGE sur décision de Michel d'Ornano, ministre de l'industrie. Voilà les faits historiques, tels que nous les montrent les sources, dont les rapports remis au ministre.

Il est facile, quarante ans après, de prétendre qu'il s'agissait d'une erreur de politique industrielle, que si on avait fait autrement, la France serait l'actuelle Californie. Cyclades n'était pas Internet, loin de là, même si ses travaux, comme beaucoup d'autres travaux, ont nourri ce dernier.

Je rappelle que le World Wide Web n'a été mis au point au CERN qu'en 1990, sur machine NeXT. À cette époque, on disposait déjà en France du réseau Minitel depuis plusieurs années. Quelques soient ses défauts, ce dernier a rempli son office jusqu'à la généralisation de l'Internet domestique dans les années 2000.

La différence entre une enquête ou un récit historique et une fiction, c'est qu'ils se doivent de reposer sur des faits, des témoignages, des sources. Un roman reste de la fiction, même s'il prend son origine sur un fait réel, le traitement qui en est fait demeure le produit de l'imagination de son auteur. C'est pour cela qu'il est écrit "roman" et pas "récit" sur le livre.

Pendant la guerre, beaucoup ont prétendu que de Gaulle était un agent des communistes, surtout ses adversaires politiques. Je peux écrire un roman là-dessus, d'un Charles de Gaulle prenant ses ordres à Moscou, mais j'aurai du mal à défendre cette thèse d'un point de vue historique, avec des preuves tangibles, des documents, des faits avérés, et non supposés, autres que les rumeurs et les attaques de l'époque, même en faisant témoigner des anciens membres du gouvernement de Vichy.

Donc non, Internet n'a pas été conçu en France même si quelques-uns de ses brillants ingénieurs ont mis au point des protocoles qui ont contribué à l'Internet tel que nous le connaissons aujourd'hui. Dire que la France a inventé Internet c'est être aussi myope qu'Obama qui prétendait qu'Internet était une invention étasunienne. Internet est le produit d'une longue maturation et d'une coopération internationale ouverte ("ouverte" est le mot important). Il faut qu'il le reste.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2020)

Je reviens sur le sujet parce que j'ai écouté la fameuse émission Europe 1 et j'ai trouvé une source assez documentée sur l'affaire.

Déjà, l'intervenant, Louis Pouzin lui-même, précise bien que selon lui Cyclades ne fut qu'une victime collatérale de la guerre CGE vs. Thomson autour d'UNIDATA et qualifie le Minitel de réussite, les autres disent impasse mais lui ne veut pas amoindrir les réalisations des ingénieurs des télécoms. L'auteur explique qu'il aime mélanger fiction et réalité, pour lui Ambroise Roux est un personnage de roman, en plaçant un récit dans son roman. Certes, mais l'éclairage qu'il donne au récit, son interprétation des faits, sont bien personnels et romanesques. D'ailleurs, Louis Pouzin intervient alors pour préciser qu'il ne faut par faire "d'histoire conjoncturelle", que UNIDATA n'était pas forcément destiné à être une sorte d'Airbus de l'informatique.

Et pour cause. Ces pages retracent l'histoire de la CII (aka "C deux I" comme ont l'appelait alors) : http://www.feb-patrimoine.com/projet/histoire_informatique/histoire_cii_1972-1975.htm

(Il faut tout lire, c'est passionnant sur les arcanes de la politique industrielle au temps de Pompidou et Giscard)

On s'aperçoit que UNIDATA, l'alliance entre CII, Siemens et Philips a suscité un certain scepticisme au gouvernement (on est encore sous Pompidou). Le ministère approuve mais le gouvernement refuse d'abord de s'engager (c'est-à-dire financièrement). À l'intérieur de CII, Thomson pousse mais la CGE freine. Début 1974, le gouvernement ne s'est toujours pas prononcé et la guerre CGE vs. Thomson fait les choux gras de la presse. Le gouvernement n'approuve officiellement UNIDATA qu'au mois de février 1974.

Au-delà de la rivalité CGE-Thomson, ou Roux-Richard, le cœur du problème était que la présence de la CII au sein d'UNIDATA réclamait un apport de fonds de l'État (par rapport au poids de Siemens et Philips) et que plus la conjoncture économique se dégradait, plus cela devenait difficile à réaliser. Il fallait à la CII un groupe industriel puissant pour l'épauler alors qu'elle était l'otage des rivalités de ses deux principaux actionnaires.

Autre point important : les sociétés composant UNIDATA sont toutes déficitaires à l'époque de plusieurs centaines de millions de $.

Cyclades n'est dévoilé qu'en février 1974, alors que l'affrontement CGE-Thomson au sein de la CII bas déjà son plein.

Dès le début, des problèmes de tous ordres apparaissent au sein d'UNIDATA entre CII et Siemens (financements, dettes, production), puis entre CII et Philips (politique commerciale). Il est clair pour tous les acteurs qu'on ne s'en sortira que par la fusion des activités des trois partenaires dans UNIDATA.

La question se pose alors pour CII : disparaître dans UNIDATA ou s'allier avec Honeywell-Bull pour rester un groupe français.

En mai 1974, changement de Président, de ministre, de politique, UNIDATA est finalement abandonné. La CII est alliée à Honeywell-Bull pour le destin qu'on lui connaît.

Pour moi, plus que UNIDATA, qui péri donc en 1975 avec la fin du Plan Calcul et devant les difficultés de financement de la CII, Cyclades, projet mineur qui ne s'arrête qu'en 1978, a été la victime de Transpac, le "bébé" de la Direction Générale des Télécommunications.

Pour les besoins de son roman, Eric Reinhardt voit Cyclades et UNIDATA plus beaux qu'ils n'étaient et son "héros", Ambroise Roux, plus important et maléfique que dans la réalité. C'est la loi du genre, c'est une histoire mais ça ne saurait faire Histoire, qui est une chose beaucoup plus complexe.


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2020)

dieu que ça fait plaisir quelqu'un qui argumente au lieu de botter en touche


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2020)

Le porc-épic est-il philosophe ?


----------



## boninmi (13 Novembre 2020)

La vie des femmes et des petites filles (entre autres) dans le Kurdistan de Saddam Hussein, et peut-être encore maintenant, et dans bien d'autres endroits. Et l'utilisation de l'alibi de la religion et de l'impureté pour justifier toutes les violences.








​


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2021)

J'ai adoré le bouquin, j'avais moins aimé le film, sans doute parce qu'il ne correspondait pas à celui que je m'étais fait dans ma tête suite à la lecture du livre.
Du coup je me suis jeté sur pas à pas dans la brume électrique, récit de tournage
Passionnant, Tavernier y raconte pourquoi il fait tel ou tel choix de mise en scène, bien sur, mais on plonge vraiment dans la construction d'un film : depuis le feu vert de l'auteur pour l'adaptation du bouquin jusqu'au final cut, et toutes les galères grandes ou petites et coups de cœur qu'on n'imagine pas en tant que spectateur et avec lesquels il faut composer quitte à modifier ce qui était voulu au départ. Un régal d'autant plus que j'ai le DVD ce qui me permet de relier ce qui est écrit au résultat final. 
Et une image de ce qu'est tourner un film aux USA pour un réalisateur français. Les différences ne sont pas seulement dans l'approche de ce que doit être le film (suite à un conflit avec le producteur, un règlement à l'amiable fait qu'il y a une version US et une version, celle voulue par Tavernier, pour le reste du monde !) mais aussi sur la façon de travailler et des conséquences sur le tournage.
Un régal.


----------



## boninmi (23 Mai 2021)

J'ai aussi beaucoup lu du James Lee Burke.
En ce moment je suis beaucoup dans la littérature de l'ouest américain des défenseurs des derniers lieux sauvages. Après Edward Abbey (Désert solitaire, Le Gang de la clef à molette, Le retour du gang), je lis Rick Bass (Le livre de Yaak, Les derniers grizzlis) et j'attaquerai Doug Peacock (Mes années grizzlis). Doug Peacock, ami d'Edward Abbey, lui a servi de modèle pour un personnage du Gang. Les autres livres sont des récits (éditions Gallmeister).
Je suis tombé aussi, suite à une émission télé où l'auteur était invité, sur La Montagne Blessée, de Luc Bronner (Seuil), histoire de la vente à l'Etat en 1895 d'une commune des Hautes Alpes, Chaudun, près de Gap, où les habitants ne parvenant pas à vivre ont choisi de s'exiler, certains en Californie.


----------



## boninmi (31 Janvier 2022)

J'ai écrit ça il y a longtemps ???









						Tonton Georges
					

Le texte ci-dessous est paru dans le numéro 7 (premier trimestre de 1970) de la revue « La Rue », publiée de 1968 à 1983 par le groupe libertaire Louise-Michel de la Fédération anarchiste…




					florealanar.wordpress.com


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2022)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon alors, on ne lit plus chez macg!? C'est ici que je venais trouver de bonnes idees de lecture...


Je profite de passer un peu plus de temps que d'habitude sur les forums MacGé, pour cause de pb technique… pour revenir sur ce fil que j'aimais bien.
D'abord, par rapport au message de rizoto je dirai que la première chose à faire pour avoir de bonnes idées de lecture, à mon humble avis comme on dit, c'est de passer du temps dans les librairies, d'ouvrir des livres même au hasard, de lire la première page, puis d'ouvrir au milieu, de lire un peu. On en ouvre 5, 10, 20 et on peut trouver comme ça la perle (ou les perles). Bon, à titre personnel, j'ai tendance à trouver trop de perles (non que ça n'en soit pas mais parce que le temps pour lire manque toujours) mais je ne connais pas de meilleure méthode même si ce n'est pas la seule.
Une autre méthode, c'est de s'appuyer sur les avis de Pierre, Paul ou Jacques, des forums MacGé ou ailleurs. Là aussi c'est une bonne méthode, non pas pour se précipiter dessus les livres conseillés : tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes goûts, heureusement, mais ça permet d'avoir des pistes quand on rentre dans une librairie pour ouvrir un bouquin pas tout à fait au hasard.
Je pratique les deux méthodes.
Il y a aussi encore des revues littéraires, mais si, mais si. Personnellement, j'achète depuis le numéro 1, je crois, "le Matricule des anges". L'intérêt est qu'on y parle de bouquins autres que les best-sellers (je n'ai rien contre les best-sellers mais c'est tellement magique de découvrir un auteur, un livre.

Parmi les derniers bouquins cités plus haut, je n'ai pas lu celui de Tokarczuk mais j'en avais lu un autre "Sur les ossements des morts" et c'est sûr que c'est un auteur intéressant. J'ai également acheté "La laveuse des morts" mais je ne l'ai pas encore lu.

Je ne vais pas vous parler de tous les bouquins que j'ai aimés depuis mon dernier passage ici, ça serait un peu long…
Citons juste en vitesse pour les récents :

Solak de Caroline Hinault (Rouergue noir) : un bouquin bien noir (ce n'est pas ce que je lis le plus). Un huis-clos tout au nord de la Russie dans la nuit polaire
Le zoo des absents de Joël Baqué (POL) : un retraité égaré chez les militants animalistes.  Même si je préfère sans doute du même auteur "La mer c'est rien du tout" un brin autobiographique (gendarme, maître nageur devenant écrivain) et l'étrange "L'arbre d'obéissance" (la vie de Syméon le Stylite) également chez POL, Joël Baqué n'est jamais inintéressant et toujours surprenant.
"Johanne" de Marc Graciano (Le Tripode) : le voyage de Jeanne d'Arc de Vaucouleurs à Chinon par un écrivain à la langue magique, ce n'est pas de l'histoire, juste le récit d'un voyage.
"Renata n'importe quoi" de Catherine Guérard (Les éditions du Chemin de fer). Un bouquin sorti en 1967 atypique. Une employée de maison (des années 60 donc plus ou moins) annonce à ses patrons et logeurs donc qu'elle arrête. elle part avec 3 ou 4 cartons. C'est étrange et sobre.
"Bleu nuit" de Dima Abdallah (Sabine Wespieser) que je n'ai pas encore fini. Curieuse coïncidence, comme dans "Renata n'importe quoi", c'est le récit d'un départ : un homme cloîtré chez lui depuis des années quitte son appartement, jette les clés, et vit dans la rue du côté du cimetière du Père Lachaise surtout. Ce n'est pas du tout le récit d'une clochardisation, un homme qui part, qui veut tuer sa mémoire.

Je passe sur les autres en cours mais quand même je relis encore une fois "À la recherche du temps perdu" et c'est encore mieux à chaque fois, si vous ne l'avez jamais lu, essayez, essayez encore . Il faut parfois s'y prendre à plusieurs fois pour y rentrer même si ça n'a pas été mon cas mais une fois qu'on est accro…


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2022)

Il y a quelques posts on parlait de l'Ouest (américain)

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez  :
Larry McMurtry (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_McMurtry) un peu hard, mais j'ai bien aimé, surtout la Série Gus McCrae & Woodrow Call 
Sinon de l'ouest plus récent 
CJ Box (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/C._J._Box) la série Joe Pickett
ou Craig Johnson (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Johnson_(écrivain)) Série Walt Longmire

J'ai bien aimé tout ça 

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2022)

​Intéressante étude de cas : à l’inverse de leur précédent opus qui s’intéressait au précédent président pipelette au moyen de nombreux entretiens avec celui-çi, cet ouvrage a été rédigé à partir d’entretiens avec des personnes l’ayant côtoyé à l’exclusion de toute interview  directe. 

Les conditions de la rencontre étaient claires et acceptées : pas de « off » et enregistrement afin d’éventuellement lever toute interprétation erronée. De même aucune relecture n’était prévue comme en cas d’interview destinée à être publiée dans la presse. 
Il est à noter que le président en question a formellement interdit à son entourage d’accepter toute question à son sujet : d’un excès à l’autre !

Les opinions sont unanimes, de quelque bord qu’elles proviennent : il a le don de donner à son interlocuteur l’impression que sa propre opinion est très importante. Approbations, écoute attentive ce qui permet à l’interlocuteur de quitter l’entretien en étant persuadé que son message a été écouté, compris et approuvé. 
Le problème, c’est l’ « après » : il apparaît que le président reste invariablement sur son propre jugement, quelque soit le sentiment d’approbation suscité chez l’interlocuteur. Quelques exemples ont défrayé la chronique !

La première partie du titre est donc compréhensible.

L’impression qui en découle est qu’il est difficile de comprendre ce qui motive habituellement un président : l’intérêt de son pays. Dans son cas, il semble que l’intérêt de l’Europe prime parfois sur celui du pays qui l’a élu.

Avec du recul, on en déduit que le seul intérêt qui l’intéresse est le sien, à l’exclusion de tout autre.
Habituellement, nous avons tous une certaine « ceinture de sécurité » morale provenant de son entourage. Dans sons cas, nulle retenue de ce type, sa vie personnelle ayant conduit à une rupture complète avec sa propre famille comme avec celle de son épouse. 
Et ce n’est pas l’éducation reçue qui pourrait jouer quand on constate son constant mépris (le mot est faible) affiché envers ses concitoyens.

Ainsi, d’un point de vue « politique », la seconde partie du titre se justifie.


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2022)

Tous les livres de Paolo Rumiz


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2022)

Jonas Jonasson, c'est bien écrit, farfelu et plein d'humour.
À lire avec une bonne bière...


----------



## boninmi (27 Août 2022)

Tu as oublié la mention légale "A consommer avec modération". Dépêche toi d'éditer. Tu es modo, MacG risque la condamnation.


----------



## boninmi (1 Octobre 2022)

Plus qu'un ouvrage scientifique, une réflexion sur la nature de l'humanité, de notre humanité, et d'une humanité disparue dont il n'est pas certain que d'un point de vue éthique elle ait été moins évoluée que la notre. Nous ne savons pratiquement rien d'elle, mais alors que Sapiens produisant en série une foule d'objets identiques (et ça continue ...) Néanderthal ne produisait jamais deux outils identiques, toujours inspirés par la matière utilisée. J'ai assisté à une conférence de l'auteur à la librairie Baume, Montéliar.






Chef d'œuvre.


----------

